# Official Windows 10 Thread: Installation and Issues (check first post)



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2014)

-PREREQUISITE-


> For upgrade to Windows 10 you need to have either Win 7 or Win 8.1 installed. Win 8 users will have to upgrade to Win 8.1 first.
> 
> 
> > If your version is Windows 8, you need to do the free update to Windows 8.1 to be eligible for the Windows 10 upgrade. Instructions for upgrading to Windows 8.1 can be found at: Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Windows Help
> ...





-INSTALLATION-
Install using Media Creation Toolkit (if you don't want windows to automatically update)



> *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> Follow the instructions there



Install if the automatic update fails for any reason or if you want to download esd file manually and install.



> Copy the below esd file to a folder in separate partition (let's say D:\win10)
> C:\$Windows.~BT\Sources\install.esd to D:\win10
> *i.imgur.com/NDZM0HZ.png
> OR
> ...



Next step:
Free up some space on your Operating System drive by using "Disk Cleanup" and then selecting "Clean up System Files"
*i.imgur.com/VhvFFoG.png


-RESET PC-
If your Win 10 functionality broke due to some incompatible application install. For example, one of the software installed caused my taskbar items to stop working. I could not click open start menu, volume popup, network popup, time and calendar popup. 



> Click on Get Started
> *i.imgur.com/hB35vqI.jpg
> 
> You can choose either of the options given below.
> ...



-ISSUES AND WORKAROUNDS-



> 1. Automated driver update may fail to install
> *i.imgur.com/Qw2cP6P.png
> 
> Solution: Download drivers manually from manufacturer website and install.
> ...


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

> you put all that together, the end result looks a
> lot like Windows 7. That's intentional. Microsoft's Joe
> Belfiore pointed to the millions of customers still using
> Windows 7, and said the company wants to make their
> ...



I hope its good, anyways, still sticking to 7


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2014)

I knew they will centralize every platform, they redesigned the kernel for that purpose since the event of Windows 8.
Its a good move , IMO.
Lets wait till we get a preview of this new iteration of windows.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess new windows name would be Windows 9, don't you think?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ Google moved to art, windows with new move wow great year indeed.

Btw they brought back aero I guess. Bezel less windows. Tiles transition in start menu looks cool. Option to switch between start menu and start screen is cool. It will be great if windows initiate devs to work more on windows apps. Still windows apps including phone are childish. Quality has to improve.

- - - Updated - - -

A ~799 upgrade price tag from Windows 8.1 would be awesome if they dont want to give it for a free


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 1, 2014)

Its Windows 10


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2014)

any info about system requirments , Next yr I will be upgrading my PC 

and will windows phone will have windows 10 as its Operating system


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

I have installed Windows 8.1 on p4, runs perfectly with some hiccups due to driver problem. What I'm trying to say is Windows 8.1 is highly optimised for low end hardware unlike Windows 7, So Windows 10 will follow the legacy


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

From personal experience, all even number Windows versions were crap.

Jumping to 10 directly means this one might be crap too.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From personal experience, all even number Windows versions were crap.
> 
> Jumping to 10 directly means this one might be crap too.



Lol. I can't help but agree.
Any idea _why_ they skipped 9?
Does it follow some superstition like them skipping MS Office 13 since 13 is considered an unlucky number?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

Funniest thing is that Infoworld [strike]made an article[/strike] predicted about this about more than 1 year ago as an April Fools joke.



> If you've been looking forward to Windows 9, the OS that will fix what Windows 8 got wrong, you're in for a surprise: There will be no Windows 9. Instead, Microsoft announced it will proceed directly to Windows 10.
> 
> "The Windows 9 internal beta was a phenomenal success," said Microsoft PR rep Cheryl Tunt. "I mean, it blew Windows 8 out of the water, and as we all know, Windows 8 is nigh flawless. After discussion at the C level, Microsoft has decided it will not mess with success and will leave Windows 9 exactly as it is. As such, work is now getting under way on Windows 10, which should see a public release."



Source: Microsoft skips 'too good' Windows 9, jumps to Windows 10 | InfoWorld

PS: Cheryl Tunt is actually a character from the TV series Archer.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 1, 2014)

microsoft is trying to make one os for all-tablet,pc,xbox,phone etc
they have got criticism and were under estimated for windows 8 and windows phone 8 etc
but i think they have got it right!windows 8.1 and windows phone 8.1 are very well optimised for low hardware,battery life etc
the jump from 8.1.1 to 10 indicates major changes in the kernel etc
looking forward to the dev previews


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

But IMHO 8 to 10 is too drastic a step.

Either changes are really major or they are just messing with us.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

Still I don't get why they skipped 9 and named it 10? o_0
Just like this, instead of naming xbox 720....they named xbox one


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But IMHO 8 to 10 is too drastic a step.
> 
> Either changes are really major or they are just messing with us.



they are major ,universal apps,syncing settings etc across devices is now possible
note-universal apps doesnt mean desktop apps will magically work on the phone,itll need few minor changes in code and design and will take lesser time rather than code 2 different versions of apps from scratch


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Meh..still sticking to 7..Unless its something radically different.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> they are major ,universal apps,syncing settings etc across devices is now possible
> note-universal apps doesnt mean desktop apps will magically work on the phone,itll need few minor changes in code and design and will take lesser time rather than code 2 different versions of apps from scratch



Makes sense but still does not seem enough to skip number 9 altogether.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> any info about system requirments , Next yr I will be upgrading my PC
> 
> and will windows phone will have windows 10 as its Operating system





> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2
> RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
> Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
> Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver




*www.tech.com.pk/2014/10/windows-10-system-requirements.html

- - - Updated - - -



> Free upgrade from Windows 8.1 could be offered
> 
> One of the reasons why Microsoft struggled to keep Windows 10 system requirements as low as possible is a potential upgrade offer that could be released when the final version of the operating system comes out.
> 
> ...


from the link :w00t: :w00t:

- - - Updated - - -

One of the tweet says 

Ctrl+v can be used to paste in CMD

- - - Updated - - -

*blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2014/09/30/announcing-windows-10/


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2014)

*Windows X is more catchy, than Windows 10. :/*




abhigeek said:


> Still I don't get why they skipped 9 and named it 10? o_0
> Just like this, instead of naming xbox 720....they named xbox one


Microsoft's naming conventions are bizarre. Even the Windows 7 is not exactly the 7th version of Windows OS, it's the build of Windows 6.1
Check in Windows products like Calculator, Notepad, etc., Select HELP and then ABOUT, and see the version there.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] ya Window X is more catchy......


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Windows X is more catchy, than Windows 10. :/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windows X reminds me of X-Windows on *nix machines. That's why they probably didn't choose it.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

There are rumors they named it 10, to take Apple OS X(also 10),
And Cortana will be on final build of windows 10


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ also Microsoft office will be integrated with cortana.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

Updated article about Windows 10:
Microsoft Windows 10: Eight new features that you should know about | Digit.in

The best thing is for me is more user friendly command line. While the OS was being revamped, command line was feeling neglected. Easy Copy and paste options (along with any other features probably) is hence welcome.

About the naming of Windows 10 as not Windows X, I think is copyright. Apple would sue Microsoft as soon as they announce that they have named Windows using same naming convention as Apple's OS X. Yea, they can do that.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

F**k Apple, well the reason is not that


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> F**k Apple, well the reason is not that



Then the reason is only that they wanted to catch upto the version of Apple's OS, just like Firefox did to catch upto the version of Chrome.
I think it's silly to compete in versioning lol.

- - - Updated - - -

The article said one can download a preview version at Windows Technical Preview is coming soon - Microsoft Windows. But to my dismay the only thing this page downloads is a .mp4 file which shows someone 'explaining' the new Windows. :/

Anyone got hands on the preview version of the windows 10?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Then the reason is only that they wanted to catch upto the version of Apple's OS, just like Firefox did to catch upto the version of Chrome.
> I think it's silly to compete in versioning lol.


That's what one of the commenter said in disgus, the skip for the version ill be this silly only


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0dZIutRz9hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ I laughed so hard   tfs


----------



## theterminator (Oct 1, 2014)

See...the Start Menu is a THING! Some people at TDF were pissed off by my association with the Start Menu


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 10 Technical Preview now available to download | The Verge

I'm downloading


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Windows 10 Technical Preview now available to download | The Verge
> 
> I'm downloading



Yea, working. Although the link is: *insider.windows.com/ to join the insider program and download the preview versions.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Is the new Windows 10 means Windows 1 0 which is binary [0s and 1s] combinations of all products [one for all] which executes everything in 0s and 1s??

- - - Updated - - -

Or is it 1 [one] for 0[a]ll


----------



## root.king (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice move by Microsoft :thumbup:


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 2, 2014)

what I think is they launched windows 10 assuming windows 8.1 as 9..


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Question for why ms shipped windows 9 of answered lol
Gizmodo Australia: Windows 10 May Have Gotten Its Name Because Of Lazy Coders. Windows 10 May Have Gotten Its Name Because Of Lazy Coders | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah same here. Downloading. Let's try


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

Me Downloading too(64-bit version).
Though my Windows 7(64-bit) is as sweet and yet robust.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2014)

ME too downloading x64 will try to dual boot it


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

^heard it's pretty stable, but use VMware since its just technical preview


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ME too downloading x64 will try to dual boot it


I am trying to boot it besides Windows7(keeping it untouched).I have 4 separate HDD'sIn the 3rd HDD, for the first partition, i.e. /dev/sdc1 (which is type ntfs; size :---> 161.68GB) can I install this Windows 10(TECHNICHAL PREVIEW).How about it Friends  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am trying to boot it besides Windows7(keeping it untouched).I have 4 separate HDD'sIn the 3rd HDD, for the first partition, i.e. /dev/sdc1 (which is type ntfs; size :---> 161.68GB) can I install this Windows 10(TECHNICHAL PREVIEW).How about it Friends  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]?



Why not my friend has just booted it in his second HDD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why not my friend has just booted it in his second HDD.


Thanks.Actually I am not at ease with using VMware.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> ^heard it's pretty stable, but use VMware since its just technical preview




Shall install tomorrow. Then shall see its performance...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2014)

Alright, so I tried Win 10. Also created a screencast summing up my experience:

[YOUTUBE]6hblgmxg2jE[/YOUTUBE]

While Start Menu is the highlight of Windows 10, I think Microsoft is still trying too hard to make a unified User Interface and people who are used to windows XP and Win 7, even this version of Windows will be a steep learning curve.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

^ Awesome bro, I thought of writing a long post of what's new in Windows 10 but you summed it up great 

Edit: I need a bigger monitor


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2014)

*Windows 10 Technical Preview*

Installed it just now & first impressions are that I'm just loving it  my good ol Start Menu is back!!! This edition of Windows looks positive. 
Also it installed in just 10-15 mins, taking up 14 GB space. I did a mistake by giving it just 50 GB but hey this is a test version.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Once again they stapled Metro UI on top of dektop based UI. I seriously doubt if UX is improved or just as sucky as it was in 8/8.1


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2014)

*Windows 10 Technical Preview*

Installed just now & I'm loving it  the good ol Start Menu is back along with more features. This Windows edition looks positive ... feel good for Microsoft
Also, 10 minutes is it took Windows 10 to install 

*i.imgur.com/SkrC1lr.png


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Once again they stapled Metro UI on top of dektop based UI. I seriously doubt if UX is improved or just as sucky as it was in 8/8.1



metro UI with no bezel and little aero effect


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2014)

Installed just now & I'm loving it  the good ol Start Menu is back along with more features. This Windows edition looks positive ... feel good for Microsoft
Also, 10 minutes is what it took Windows 10 to install 

*i.imgur.com/SkrC1lr.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Windows 10 Technical Preview*



Mine is a little slow as i am running on Hyper-V but it looks fresh 

[IMAGE]*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14835&d=1412274316[/IMAGE]


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 3, 2014)

Guys:
Does W10 recognise the existence of operating systems other than Windows? Is it possible to install this to a logical partition? 

How many partitions are created during install?

How much is the space taken up for OS itself?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 3, 2014)

The user settings menu should be normal and not metro. Needs improvement. Keep sending feedback  


Also The installation menu should be made modern too imo.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Guys:
> Does W10 recognise the existence of operating systems other than Windows? Is it possible to install this to a logical partition?
> 
> How many partitions are created during install?
> ...



Yes. It does recognise other partitions. I installed it like any other OS. The GRUB bootloader will get replaced by windows bootloader though. But you can always restore it. Personally I use EasyBCD to restore my bootloader.

For me I couldn't install Win 10 via a bootable USB. You can't install it on logical drive I guess using a bootable USB. But when I tried installing from within existing Windows OS, I could choose the drive and installation went successfully even on a logical drive.

Complete installation is consuming around 16 GB. So a partition with 30 GB of space is recommended for smooth installation and experimentation.

Btw, the new icons looks good:

*i.minus.com/iWdElfbxXKpOC.JPG

Also, is it just me or you can't resize the Tile apps vertically?


----------



## rish1 (Oct 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Still I don't get why they skipped 9 and named it 10? o_0
> Just like this, instead of naming xbox 720....they named xbox one



don't know if you got the answer or not but it is to signify that now there will be 1 windows across pc,tablet,phone and will adapt itself automatically depending on screen size.. there will be 1 single store as well ..its to highlight  the unification of single OS and they will be dropping the word phone from " windows phone " as well...

hence a skip in number to mark a new beginning for 1 OS across all devices and not just limited to PC

plus maybe to signify a new CEO, a new company , a new direction as well..


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Windows 10 Technical Preview*

technically, they mostly fixed what they messed up in 8. now they want us to pay again to get this thing ? 

wow, amazing business technique.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2014)

Can this be used as a daily driver? Or should I wait? When's the official release?


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Can this be used as a daily driver? Or should I wait? When's the official release?


Not recommended, consumer preview coming in January 2015. And stable version in "later in 2015" must be Q4 2015



Vyom said:


> Also, is it just me or you can't resize the Tile apps vertically?


Vertical resize is not possible, 3 small, medium, large resizes horizontally


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not recommended, consumer preview coming in January 2015. And stable version in "later in 2015" must be Q4 2015
> 
> 
> Vertical resize is not possible, 3 small, medium, large resizes horizontally


 @amjath, can I use the Windows 8/8.1 driver(64-bit) for my Zotac NVidia 620GT GPU(Am satisfied with it, I AM NOT A GAMER!!!),for this Win 10 Technical Preview? Because my Monitor has a res. of 1600x900 and the Win 10 Tech. Preview, is at 1280x800.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> @amjath, can I use the Windows 8/8.1 driver(64-bit) for my Zotac NVidia 620GT GPU(Am satisfied with it, I AM NOT A GAMER!!!),for this Win 10 Technical Preview? Because my Monitor has a res. of 1600x900 and the Win 10 Tech. Preview, is at 1280x800.


I don't have GPU myself. From what I read drivers are stable in this preview. If you come across any issues with drivers after installation then reinstall. Surely it will work.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 3, 2014)

I tried to download and run the technical preview download pre requistive ...the one app which checks for sys reqs. And it prompted that insufficient resources.

I have win 7 ultimate 64bit... I7 , 640m , 4gb ram.
And 60gb space left.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a petty geforce 210 but I installed windows 7 drivers (as i hated & never switched to 8), it seems to work fine


----------



## theterminator (Oct 3, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I tried to download and run the technical preview download pre requistive ...the one app which checks for sys reqs. And it prompted that insufficient resources.
> 
> I have win 7 ultimate 64bit... I7 , 640m , 4gb ram.
> And 60gb space left.



Whats 640m ?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 3, 2014)

N guys , do not make this ur primary OS , its for testing purposes only...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

May be 9 means something to them


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 3, 2014)

Not interested in upgrading. Happy with Windows 7.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

Technical preview seems pretty stable to me.
But I haven't installed Steam so no gaming on it yet. But Win 10 automatically installed latest Intel drivers for me. My config is: Core i5 4570, 4 GB Ram and no dGPU.


----------



## root.king (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like promising, Have to download


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 3, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Whats 640m ?



Its his GPU, Nvidia GT640m


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2014)

developer preview, lots of sh1t crashing, not working.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> developer preview, lots of sh1t crashing, not working.



First its Technical preview, not even Consumer Preview. So things are expected to crash. But can you share the specifics? I haven't faced any crash till now.
Just some bugs, as highlighted in the video.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

^ many others said its pretty stable even though it is Tech Preview


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Windows 10 Technical Preview*

It looks nice. Not too keen to try TP. Will wait for a more stable release.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 3, 2014)

G:\>dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:g:\WindowsTechnicalPreview-x64-EN-US\sources\inst
all.wim

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.1.7600.16385

Details for image : g:\WindowsTechnicalPreview-x64-EN-US\sources\install.wim

Index : 1
Name : Windows Technical Preview
Description : Windows Technical Preview
Size : 13,135,575,617 bytes

Index : 2
Name : Windows Technical Preview for Consumer
Description : Windows Technical Preview for Consumer
Size : 13,050,302,326 bytes

The operation completed successfully.



any1 found out difference


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

^^ Only that first one is the Technical preview, and 2nd one is less buggy version for consumer, where bugs are just patched around so that Consumer won't notice them. 

On a serious note are they two options while we install the OS? I didn't get to choose between them when I installed Win 10 from the setup, from within other Windows OS.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2014)

Its pretty sable on the outside actually. but having problems with reading external proc memory, hooks are not taking the passed functions. automated software failing..
try running photoshop, games, old games, few old plugins and check, many software alwaysl behave weirdly with new release of windows..!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 3, 2014)

Im not able to do multitasking as shown in the Microsoft's video ...have you all played with it?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Oct 4, 2014)

Found this statement on random website?Can anyone justify this?

"New Rumors Claim That Microsoft Skipped ‘Windows 9′ Name Because Of Legacy Code Compatibility Issues. Microsoft surprised everyone by announcing ‘Windows 10′ as their name for the upcoming version of Windows few days back. But why did Microsoft decide to skip the most obvious name ‘Windows 9’? According to latest reports, Microsoft decided to go with Windows 10 branding to avoid issues related to Windows 95/Windows 98 legacy code. Microsoft dev here, the internal rumours are that early testing revealed just how many third party products that had code of the form if(version.StartsWith(“Windows 9″)) { /* 95 and 98 */ } else { and that this was the pragmatic solution to avoid that. If Microsoft named it as Windows 9, all classic apps with the above code structure will treat it as either Windows 95 or Windows 98. So, Microsoft decided to avoid it by naming it Windows 10."


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

Windows 10 Impressions:

Checkbox on the all folder and icon is awesome addition in Windows 10. 
New icons look great.
Modern apps flip animation while opening an app is missing, which i like a lot.
Charms Bar removed
Optional Start screen vs Start Menu available

more coming up


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not able to install it on Hyper V. Installation process goes smoothly but after that it doesn't boots. Once it got BSOD too


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm not able to install it on Hyper V. Installation process goes smoothly but after that it doesn't boots. Once it got BSOD too



I'm running in VMware player, you can try if you want


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2014)

It's ok. There were some problem in the settings. It's working fine now. But I'm unable to resize my start window. It's too small. 

Well, I changed the resolution to 1080p and now it's seems ok. But unable to find out about pinning and all.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2014)

I am running the Technical preview(Windows10) alongside Windows7 and other Linux OS(Fedora 20,Linux Mint 15,Ubuntu-14.04) all in separate partitions in different disks.
No issues no BSOD so far...


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 4, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Found this statement on random website?Can anyone justify this?
> 
> "New Rumors Claim That Microsoft Skipped ‘Windows 9′ Name Because Of Legacy Code Compatibility Issues. Microsoft surprised everyone by announcing ‘Windows 10′ as their name for the upcoming version of Windows few days back. But why did Microsoft decide to skip the most obvious name ‘Windows 9’? According to latest reports, Microsoft decided to go with Windows 10 branding to avoid issues related to Windows 95/Windows 98 legacy code. Microsoft dev here, the internal rumours are that early testing revealed just how many third party products that had code of the form if(version.StartsWith(“Windows 9″)) { /* 95 and 98 */ } else { and that this was the pragmatic solution to avoid that. If Microsoft named it as Windows 9, all classic apps with the above code structure will treat it as either Windows 95 or Windows 98. So, Microsoft decided to avoid it by naming it Windows 10."



quite plausible!! though they also did make it to create a hype and also because its a major jump


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2014)

> This PC



The programmer in me is glad.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The programmer in me is glad.



Didnt get you


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2014)

Was typo. Now fixed.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 4, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Whats 640m ?


Nvidia GT 640M


----------



## theterminator (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not installing new s/w , running win7's versions from its directory..i had to install itunes to get my podcasts as win7's exe was not executing


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Was typo. Now fixed.


This PC is since windows 8.1!!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> @amjath, can I use the Windows 8/8.1 driver(64-bit) for my Zotac NVidia 620GT GPU(Am satisfied with it, I AM NOT A GAMER!!!),for this Win 10 Technical Preview? Because my Monitor has a res. of 1600x900 and the Win 10 Tech. Preview, is at 1280x800.



I din't find any reason why you can't use it in that resolution


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I din't find any reason why you can't use it in that resolution


Had to install nVIDIA GPU drivers for Win-8.1(64-bit) and now its fine.


----------



## monkey (Oct 9, 2014)

I am using Win X on VMware and its running fine..till now. I am bit tempted to upgrade from Win 7 once it is released. Looks good and feels good. Hoping its worth the wait.

PS: We should make a list of compatible s/w to see which works fine on Win X and then try to give feedback on user experience..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

Shouldn't all the software work anyway? I mean there is that compatibility mode, or would the softwares run native on X? I am eagerly waiting for the release too, but that's maybe because I am with Win 7 for long, really long.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Had to install nVIDIA GPU drivers for Win-8.1(64-bit) and now its fine.



Ah okay. Do you have another HDD or did you installed over your primary HDD?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Ah okay. Do you have another HDD or did you installed over your primary HDD?



Separate HDD and obviously separate PARTITION,but 1st partition of the HDD.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2014)

It was not installing on my Elitebook 840 until I enabled vtx


----------



## warfreak (Oct 9, 2014)

Installation of the technical preview failed on VMWare Fusion for my Mac. Although it worked flawlessly on HyperV on my windows 8 machine.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

I am planning on installing this on VirtualBox. How large do I need the virtual drive to be for this?


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am planning on installing this on VirtualBox. How large do I need the virtual drive to be for this?



40 Gig


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am planning on installing this on VirtualBox. How large do I need the virtual drive to be for this?



Complete installation needs 16 GB. So even a 20 GB HDD is enough to just experience. But of course if you also want to install more softwares, just add to it the installation size of them too.


----------



## Futureized (Oct 9, 2014)

I am still using Windows 2000, works best at present. 
10 looks promising.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

What do you guy's think about win10 is it preferred it for daily use


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> What do you guy's think about win10 is it preferred it for daily use



To early to say anything to be honest. It's still beta.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Separate HDD and obviously separate PARTITION,but 1st partition of the HDD.



Ah thanks since I haven't installed it and my friend was asking about it I guess now I can give him answer.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> To early to say anything to be honest. It's still beta.


Yea thats why asked ! So u saying is not for daily


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yea thats why asked ! So u saying is not for daily



Well, because its buggy. If you use it for daily tasks now and it crashes due to some bug, you could potentially lose data. 

That's why it is it is recommended that you install it along side another OS or on a VM.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> What do you guy's think about win10 is it preferred it for daily use



Totally a bad idea. It's not even a customer preview.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, because its buggy. If you use it for daily tasks now and it crashes due to some bug, you could potentially lose data.
> 
> That's why it is it is recommended that you install it along side another OS or on a VM.


Ok thanks


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2014)

I downloaded 32bit version, it installed fine. But my Wifi shows "Limited Access" and not able to get incoming internet connection.

Please help how can i resolve this problem.


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> I downloaded 32bit version, it installed fine. But my Wifi shows "Limited Access" and not able to get incoming internet connection.
> 
> Please help how can i resolve this problem.


Ahhh this issue was in 8 as well but fixed later. Have you used 8 or 8.1 before?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2014)

please help on this


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

^ We can help, only if we can view the image. 
Thousand times people, TDF's attachment is not Working. Please use minus.com or imgur.com.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2014)

*i.minus.com/jAux1CLLQCX21.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> *i.minus.com/jAux1CLLQCX21.jpg



is your wifi connection is protected, try with unprotected access


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2014)

my wifi has only password protection, so whenver any device try to connects it asks for password, i have entered password, but still it showing like this.

normally it connects and suddenly shows a yellow notification on wifi icon, but on windows 7 everything works fine


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

^ its the windows 8 problem i think it was fixed in Windows 8.1, try revoking the security for your wifi in your router


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 17, 2014)

[h=1]Want New Windows Features? Share Your Ideas With Microsoft & Vote[/h]


> If the Windows 8 debacle taught Microsoft one thing, it’s that the customer can make or break a product. While the average consumer might not always know what exactly they want, they can be very clear about what they don’t want. Hence, pushing out novel features without giving the public a chance to review them remains a risk.
> For the continued development of the Windows operating system, Microsoft is tapping into the ingenuity of its crowd, allowing them to suggest Windows features via its Windows portal, powered by UserVoice.



You can…


suggest features,
vote on the suggestions of others,
comment on and discuss feature suggestions, and
share suggested features via social media.

Source


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^ I suggested in their feedback form from flip transition on opening metro apps


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

Microsoft is learning now what Valve knew always.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

Now all i am waiting is for something like Apple continuity feature for windows users.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 19, 2014)

Did they named it win10 instead of win9 to show they are ahead of ios


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Did they named it win10 instead of win9 to show they are ahead of ios



BTW its not ios its MAC OS. They don't have to prove to anyone, they already proved it by having huge market share.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> BTW its not ios its MAC OS. They don't have to prove to anyone, they already proved it by having huge market share.


Any major improvement over Windows 8.1 in terms of performance?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Any major improvement over Windows 8.1 in terms of performance?



It's not about Performance anymore. It's only about the START MENU! And it's back! 

Does anything matters?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2014)

I personally feel Windows 8.1 is as tuned as it gets. But any improvement over that would still be welcome.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

^ new kernel will it not make difference?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 20, 2014)

wow..it changes colours..children will like it


----------



## root.king (Oct 20, 2014)

Guys does it has Any new file system option other than NTFS


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think so.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Any major improvement over Windows 8.1 in terms of performance?



This is the only performance upgrade I can see
Windows 10 will woo gamers with supercharged DirectX 12 graphics API | PCWorld


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Can store apps be installed in SD card or drives other than C drive in windows 10 ?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 27, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Can store apps be installed in SD card or drives other than C drive in windows 10 ?



i think its on their agenda,its already implemented in windows phone 8.1(install apps on sd card instead of phone mem)


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Can store apps be installed in SD card or drives other than C drive in windows 10 ?



Windows 8.1 can do it. 
How to Install Windows Store Apps to an SD Card or Another Drive

Hope you meant the same


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 can do it.
> How to Install Windows Store Apps to an SD Card or Another Drive
> 
> Hope you meant the same



Thanks amjath. But people said there are issues with this approach in 8.1. Apps fail to update.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 27, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Thanks amjath. But people said there are issues with this approach in 8.1. Apps fail to update.



Only some apps like whatsapp need to be installed on phone only I suppose


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Only some apps like whatsapp need to be installed on phone only I suppose



we are not talking about windows phone here


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Thanks amjath. But people said there are issues with this approach in 8.1. Apps fail to update.


I still suspect whether windows apps on pc is getting updated or not


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 28, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> we are not talking about windows phone here



oops sorry didnt check


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> I still suspect whether windows apps on pc is getting updated or not



switch off auto update. You will find out.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 28, 2014)

Windows phone will tell a lot about the windows 10.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Windows phone will tell a lot about the windows 10.



they are dropping the "phone" tag from windows phone,so the next iteration of windows phone will be called only "windows 10"(they pulled a blackberry  ,BBos7.1 to BB10) 
I think windows 10 is gonna shake the entire market right from tablets,laptops,phones etc


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> they are dropping the "phone" tag from windows phone,so the next iteration of windows phone will be called only "windows 10"(they pulled a blackberry  ,BBos7.1 to BB10)
> I think windows 10 is gonna shake the entire market right from tablets,laptops,phones etc



I hope so since it is a very good OS and light too but lack of apps is always a big negative for many. Heard they are trying to bridge the gap soon.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hope so since it is a very good OS and light too but lack of apps is always a big negative for many. Heard they are trying to bridge the gap soon.



yeah it might get apk support soon
app situation is a massive overhype actually,it has all major apps now except for snapchat and a few games like clash of clans


----------



## $hadow (Jan 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah it might get apk support soon
> app situation is a massive overhype actually,it has all major apps now except for snapchat and a few games like clash of clans



But still the apps present are not that polished when you compare it with android or Ios.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But still the apps present are not that polished when you compare it with android or Ios.



not true,most apps are actually better than on ios and android
for eg- Facebook,with its latest updates,is better on my 720 than on my Nexus 5 and iPad 4


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not true,most apps are actually better than on ios and android
> for eg- Facebook,with its latest updates,is better on my 720 than on my Nexus 5 and iPad 4



Well for me facebook app is something that I do not use big battery hog but when compared to instagram nah it is not that great and along with lack of google apps support is still a problem.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well for me facebook app is something that I do not use big battery hog but when compared to instagram nah it is not that great and along with lack of google apps support is still a problem.



frankly after making the switch to microsoft services,i dont miss google services much personally
hopefully in future,google will eventually have to release it for windows


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2015)

So windows now have package manger? Eh... sounds familiar


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> frankly after making the switch to microsoft services,i dont miss google services much personally
> hopefully in future,google will eventually have to release it for windows


Nah for me it is nearly impossible to leave google core apps.


----------



## eureka (Jan 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But still the apps present are not that polished when you compare it with android or Ios.


App section of WP is _miles behind_ of Android and iOS. Some apps are updated at an interval of three months period, heck some have not been updated in almost six months! Maybe one or two apps are there which are better in WP than Android, but for 90% or more apps, it's a completely different league.

When will Windows 10 release for desktop? I mean for consumers, not these Beta stuffs.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 5, 2015)

eureka said:


> App section of WP is _miles behind_ of Android and iOS. Some apps are updated at an interval of three months period, heck some have not been updated in almost six months! Maybe one or two apps are there which are better in WP than Android, but for 90% or more apps, it's a completely different league.
> 
> When will Windows 10 release for desktop? I mean for consumers, not these Beta stuffs.



not really,where android and ios apps are lacking is where wp apps are better
the design and UI of most apps is easier on wp and usually ios
camera apps are arguably better on WP
also app-cpu management is better on WP resulting in faster performance and better battery life(same goes for ios but iphone's extremely low capacity batteries are to blame for its poor battery life)
I wouldnt say one OS/app is better than the other because each has its own pros and cons
for people like me -camera,battery and design is my main priority
for someone who wants more games-ios(and android to an extent)
for those who like to customise their experience- android

the app situation in WP has improved drastically and now its more of a myth that WP is lagging behind in terms of apps
there are exceptions like snapchat but that will change soon enough


----------



## $hadow (Jan 5, 2015)

A device run on two aspect at least for me
1. How is the overall look and feel
2. How does the flagship goes in comparison to other flagship coz that is what both has to offer at best

When I turn to MS even though i like windows lack of capable hardware is always a problem for me and that too you have no idea when your phone can become old coz they do not have a proper upgrade cycle. And this in till the first half I don;t think they are going to show up any capable flagship phone as well. They are killing their own fan base with this.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> A device run on two aspect at least for me
> 1. How is the overall look and feel
> 2. How does the flagship goes in comparison to other flagship coz that is what both has to offer at best
> 
> When I turn to MS even though i like windows lack of capable hardware is always a problem for me and that too you have no idea when your phone can become old coz they do not have a proper upgrade cycle. And this in till the first half I don;t think they are going to show up any capable flagship phone as well. They are killing their own fan base with this.



actually their update cycle has been quite consistent (excluding the unfortunate WP7 fiasco) since WP8
I agree they could have made better flagships but mid range and low range phones are very VFM and well made with good hardware
though i must admit their flagships(excluding 1020) still get proper updates and new features but you never know when the next flagship will come
you can still buy a Lumia x20 series and still get updates and features(except the 1020 because the hardware is already pushed to its limit because of the Pureview tech,which is why the 920 which is the exact same phone ,minus the 41mp pureview,got more features than the 1020)
though Lumia flagships are overpriced imho


----------



## $hadow (Jan 5, 2015)

I am still waiting for something that can wow me from MS. The last wow phone for me was 1020 and 830 also got me excited but then again SD 400 with 29k price tag was too much.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am still waiting for something that can wow me from MS. The last wow phone for me was 1020 and 830 also got me excited but then again SD 400 with 29k price tag was too much.



yeah i quite agree,I love the 830 but SD400 is a drawback especially since my 720 already has the similiarly performing SD S4 and since 730 with nearly same specs is available for 13k (except camera,battery,design,glance,display etc)
I might even consider the 830 if it drops to around 20k ,otherwise im waiting it out for a better handset 
i love my 720 atm


----------



## eureka (Jan 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not really,where android and ios apps are lacking is where wp apps are better
> the design and UI of most apps is easier on wp and usually ios
> camera apps are arguably better on WP
> also app-cpu management is better on WP resulting in faster performance and better battery life(same goes for ios but iphone's extremely low capacity batteries are to blame for its poor battery life)
> ...


Even people, long time users of WP know that apps are way behind in update and quality too than in Android and that other platform.

Camera app? Yeah people might need that. Ridiculous really! Who needs a third party camera app? Unless the stock one is stupid and sucks heavily!
It's not a myth, it's a reality, WP is lagging behind in terms of apps, and quality of them. That's why my mom, a 57 year old uses WP, and I use Android, cause my mom doesn't need to use all the apps  I use, nor she has any interest in knowing anything other than making some phone calls or chatting on WhatsApp a little. Oh by the way, WhatsApp, how efficient is it on WP? LOL, examples could come in million.

By the way, this topic is about Microsoft's announcement of Windows 10. So I think it's better to continue the rant about how WP apps are better than Android in a separate topic.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

eureka said:


> Even people, long time users of WP know that apps are way behind in update and quality too than in Android and that other platform.
> 
> Camera app? Yeah people might need that. Ridiculous really! Who needs a third party camera app? Unless the stock one is stupid and sucks heavily!
> It's not a myth, it's a reality, WP is lagging behind in terms of apps, and quality of them. That's why my mom, a 57 year old uses WP, and I use Android, cause my mom doesn't need to use all the apps  I use, nor she has any interest in knowing anything other than making some phone calls or chatting on WhatsApp a little. Oh by the way, WhatsApp, how efficient is it on WP? LOL, examples could come in million.
> ...



I totally disagree,I have a good experience with my 720 itself forget my 820
I find Wp a better experience than android
my Nexus 5 is literally a paper weight since 5.0,it lags for even basic tasks now and im considering downgrading to kitkat
no os is flawless but android is terribly behind in doing even basic tasks like calls and texts now

i seriously doubt you have used any windows phone properly then,all the popular apps run fine,its only the shady,poorly coded wp7-era apps which run pathetic on wp8
also you spoke about thirdy party apps LOL,android is only about third party apps,the stock ones are rarely used by most

just because you hate windows phone and like android doesnt mean you have to bash WP for no reason,the day you own and use a WP on a daily basis with android side by side,you may bash either one(or both)


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought we were discussing at a gentleman man. But what's with this bashing thing? 
You ought to use more than 1 phone of each kind to say that yeah this sucks.  
Secondly os is always a personal preference.  So there is no need to bang your head on a topic which just revolve around a personal preference.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2015)

Have any of you guys got this to run on Virtualbox? I am trying to install the x64 version on my office machine, but I get the following error:


```
Fsw ERROR: InstallMultipleProtocolInterfaces returned 2
```

I have set RAM to 2 GB and the virtual disk is 40 GB. The ISO does not boot in non-EFI and therefore I enabled EFI before running this.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I thought we were discussing at a gentleman man. But what's with this bashing thing?
> You ought to use more than 1 phone of each kind to say that yeah this sucks.
> Secondly os is always a personal preference.  So there is no need to bang your head on a topic which just revolve around a personal preference.



exactly!! very true!!

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have any of you guys got this to run on Virtualbox? I am trying to install the x64 version on my office machine, but I get the following error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



try some guides online,maybe you are missing something


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> try some guides online,maybe you are missing something



I posted here as a last resort. Deleted and recreated new VMs but still no change. Also, could not find anything online even after searching for 3 hours.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 7, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I posted here as a last resort. Deleted and recreated new VMs but still no change. Also, could not find anything online even after searching for 3 hours.



ohh,tough luck i guess
can you install in a separate partition or hdd?(not Vm) and see how it goes


----------



## johngaddox (Jan 7, 2015)

Hmm... so it will run on PCs but will it be easy to use on PCs? I am running Windows 8  on a laptop now and I already have issues because it isn't a touchscreen computer. I always have to swipe to the right just to get to the menu, and I think it's dumb that I have to search for any kind of application I want to use. It kinda makes me wanna go back to Windows Vista.


----------



## eureka (Jan 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I totally disagree,I have a good experience with my 720 itself forget my 820
> I find Wp a better experience than android
> my Nexus 5 is literally a paper weight since 5.0,it lags for even basic tasks now and im considering downgrading to kitkat
> no os is flawless but android is terribly behind in doing even basic tasks like calls and texts now
> ...


I am not bashing WP. I am just stating a fact, that WP's app section is miles behind of Android. Whoever owns a WP either owns an Android device as a backup, because they know when they need some apps they will have to lurk in Play Store, or already got bored with WP and switched back to Android. It can't be any more simpler.

You are right, I don't use a WP, I won't, maybe in ten years, maybe not, but my mom does. I got her the L520 because she wanted a simple phone for calls, texts and all. L520 does the job. But when she needs to auto-call some damn relative at some time of the day guess who she comes to? Well me.

As I said, I am merely stating a fact here, don't think any unnecessary arguments will cause any betterment to the actual topic. What you personally think, well, it's really not that important


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 7, 2015)

eureka said:


> I am not bashing WP. I am just stating a fact, that WP's app section is miles behind of Android. Whoever owns a WP either owns an Android device as a backup, because they know when they need some apps they will have to lurk in Play Store, or already got bored with WP and switched back to Android. It can't be any more simpler.


You are stating facts, which you have created on your own assumptions and experiences. I am using wp since the past 4 years. I don't have any backup device. So please don't post stuff you believe as facts.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 7, 2015)

eureka said:


> I am not bashing WP. I am just stating a fact, that WP's app section is miles behind of Android. Whoever owns a WP either owns an Android device as a backup, because they know when they need some apps they will have to lurk in Play Store, or already got bored with WP and switched back to Android. It can't be any more simpler.
> 
> You are right, I don't use a WP, I won't, maybe in ten years, maybe not, but my mom does. I got her the L520 because she wanted a simple phone for calls, texts and all. L520 does the job. But when she needs to auto-call some damn relative at some time of the day guess who she comes to? Well me.
> 
> As I said, I am merely stating a fact here, don't think any unnecessary arguments will cause any betterment to the actual topic. What you personally think, well, it's really not that important



actually thats your own assumption,most WP users are actually happy staying on the platform and go in for more WPs instead of eyeing other OS's(note i said most)
most android users often eye ios
most ios users often eye android
^^based on my friends


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> actually thats your own assumption,most WP users are actually happy staying on the platform and go in for more WPs instead of eyeing other OS's(note i said most)
> most android users often eye ios
> most ios users often eye android
> ^^based on my friends



Well this is kinda true. This is a vice versa process. BTW eureka looks like you need to get some fresh air to get some new perspective and facts.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 7, 2015)

johngaddox said:


> Hmm... so it will run on PCs but will it be easy to use on PCs? I am running Windows 8  on a laptop now and I already have issues because it isn't a touchscreen computer. I always have to swipe to the right just to get to the menu, and I think it's dumb that I have to search for any kind of application I want to use. It kinda makes me wanna go back to Windows Vista.



you can turn off the charms bar
windows 10 will improve the experience for non-touch devices,it has a new UI called continuum for hybrid devices and windows 7 like UI for non touch


----------



## eureka (Jan 11, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You are stating facts, which you have created on your own assumptions and experiences. I am using wp since the past 4 years. I don't have any backup device. *So please don't post stuff you believe as facts*.


Nope, wrong.

Create a topic asking in any popular forum on the web that which OS would you prefer as your primary one, then we shall talk. At the same time one out of hundred might prefer WP and they shall, otherwise we would all see an one way traffic! That has nothing to do with my point though, still needs to be said.
PS : Except the forums which are only seen and browsed by 50+ age.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2015)

^^the reason is because people havent given windows phone a fair try
i get to use each on a daily basis so i pretty much know the pros and cons of each
in TDF,most people have only used android and havent really tried ios and wp(no offense to any members but its true)


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2015)

*A friendly reminder to posters in this thread: Stick to on topic and probably this thread could be saved from the lockhammer.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for Windows 7/8.1 users(obviously with valid & genuine license) according to MS.

Source : Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for Windows 7 and 8.1 users | The Verge


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for Windows 7/8/8.1 users(obviously with valid & genuine license) according to MS.
> 
> Source : Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for Windows 7 and 8.1 users | The Verge



Only for A YEAR


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

For the 1st year,when Windows 10 will be launched. But the query is,after 1 year passes,do we need to pay for Windows 10?

Because as mentioned 





> ...
> ...
> ...
> Windows 10 will be free for Windows 7 and Windows 8.x users for the first year, which means you can upgrade for free in the first year of the OS’ lifetime and enjoy free upgrades thereon. *However, if you happen to upgrade in the second year or after, you will have to pay for it*. Keep in mind that there's no subscription in play here, just a free upgrade during the first year of launch.
> ...


Isn't there a fallacy on the statements?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

as far as i could grasp, if you upgrade to windows 10 within 1 year of release, you will get it for free with life time updates. if you are able to upgrade to windows 10 only after 1 year of its release, you will have to pay for that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 22, 2015)

when will consumer preview be available..??



rijinpk1 said:


> as far as i could grasp, if you upgrade to  windows 10 within 1 year of release, you will get it for free with life  time updates. if you are able to upgrade to windows 10 only after 1 year  of its release, you will have to pay for that.




how I can upgrade to windows 10.. I have win 8.1.. there is no official upgrade file available on net.. from which I can upgrade to win 10


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> when will consumer preview be available..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait for official release. consumer preview might also be unstable.you may have to wait probably (atleast)5-6 months for a stable release.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 22, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> wait for official release. consumer preview might also be unstable.you may have to wait probably (atleast)5-6 months for a stable release.



ya i know that stable release will take time.. but want to try what they announced on 21st.. so do you know any confirm or approx date for consumer release..??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> as far as i could grasp, *if you upgrade to windows 10 within 1 year of release, you will get it for free with life time updates.* if you are able to upgrade to windows 10 only after 1 year of its release, you will have to pay for that.


In that case why any user(Genuine Licensed holder of Windows OS)would wait for 2nd year?????????????????


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case why any user(Genuine Licensed holder of Windows OS)would wait for 2nd year?????????????????



its a marketing strategy by Microsoft imho
they will lure more people to upgrade from Windows 7 or even XP -- two versions of windows which people refuse to upgrade from
that way,once everyones on a Windows 8+ OS,itll be easier to manage windows updates etc and will eliminate people from switching to Chrome OS or even Mac OSX since windows has been having radical changes since Windows 8 and not everyone is liking it(I get why people dont like the interface on a non-touch but I dont get why people dont see how much better the OS is over even Windows 7)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case why any user(Genuine Licensed holder of Windows OS)would wait for 2nd year?????????????????



you dont need to wait. in case you wait, you will not get it free. otherwise you will get it free provided you install it 

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ya i know that stable release will take time.. but want to try what they announced on 21st.. so do you know any confirm or approx date for consumer release..??



probably feb end. i am not sure though.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

I will install it right away. Fingers crossed for SLI.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

^Me too...fully ready to install on my Desktop + Laptop....


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hQXE4_CB3ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

hey new developer preview now available for download...
Download Windows 10 Technical Preview ISO - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2015)

I will pass the Technical Preview this time, and wait for atleast a Consumer preview.
Windows 10 looks good this time, (some says since every alternate version of Windows is good ).


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah me too waiting for consumer preview.


----------



## snap (Jan 24, 2015)

Windows 10 gonna be a free upgrade for win 7 and win 8 owners ;D


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I will pass the Technical Preview this time, and wait for atleast a Consumer preview.
> Windows 10 looks good this time, (some says since every alternate version of Windows is good ).



you say it as a joke but ive found this to be true for the entire tech industry!  

apple-
4s,5s,6s(next) are the more stable ones
iphone 4 had antennaegate which was fixed in 4s
iphone 5 had button issues which were fixed in 5s
iphone 6(and 6+) have bendgate which should be fixed in 6s

ipad 1 was bad,like really bad 
ipad 2 is the most stable ipad yet
ipad 3 overheating and charging issues
ipad 4 fixed issues but still present compared to ipad 2
ipad air overheating
ipad air 2 fixed issues

intel-
1st gen i series were awesome
2nd gen(sandy bridge) had issues compared to 1st gen but overall better
3rd gen(ivy bridge) again good
4th gen(haswell) heating and performance issues
5th gen(broadwell

android-
jelly bean- bad overall
kitkat-most stable version of android
lollipop- ridden with performance,battery,design issues

windows-
wp7-good but lacking in basic features
wp7.8-brought wp8 like features and was decent
wp8- very buggy initially but black update fixed alot of issues
wp8.1- buggy with black firmware when on preview,much better with cyan and denim
wp10-lets wait for the preview

windows 2000-stable
Me-buggy
Xp-stable
vista-buggy
7-stable
8-buggy
8.1-stable
10-wait for consumer preview or RTM before verdict

long post i know but its ironic how all of them seem to follow this


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> you say it as a joke but ive found this to be true for the entire tech industry!
> 
> apple-
> 4s,5s,6s(next) are the more stable ones
> ...



yes right...
development is a process.. you can't built fully functional device in 1 year without any bug.. and problem is that debugging is made by users nowadays... so we are debugger..


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2015)

But,WIN 10 will be free only in 1st year then you have to pay


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> yes right...
> development is a process.. you can't built fully functional device in 1 year without any bug.. and problem is that debugging is made by users nowadays... so we are debugger..



very true! 

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> But,WIN 10 will be free only in 1st year then you have to pay



we dont know exactly yet
it could also mean its free if you upgrade within a year and that any new activations from the 2nd year will be payable
remember they want to boost marketshare of all their products,so it makes sense 
apple uses the exact same strategy and it works rather well
google is gonna lose out because chrome os hasnt exactly been making waves,i mean you'd rather use regular linux on a netbook instead of a locked down,limited linux like chrome os or even use android on a netbook
so i feel microsoft will get more marketshare for xbox and windows phone and tablet with the launch of windows 10 if this strategy is what they are aiming for


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2015)

Hope, it's not a subscription based OS just like their newer office 360(Isn't it a yearly payable thingy?).
If it is, they will surely loose quiet a large % of their market share(original OS).
But I do not see how it will work? Maybe they will clearly mention during the update.That Windows 10 Update will be free for the year and you will be charge xx $/Year, Or else people are going to be really disappointed, hardly anyone is going to pay.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Hope, it's not a subscription based OS just like their newer office 360(Isn't it a yearly payable thingy?).
> If it is, they will surely loose quiet a large % of their market share(original OS).
> But I do not see how it will work? Maybe they will clearly mention during the update.That Windows 10 Update will be free for the year and you will be charge xx $/Year, Or else people are going to be really disappointed, hardly anyone is going to pay.



office 360 can be access through touch???
and what about office 2013 (touch enabled or not) ???


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Hope, it's not a subscription based OS just like their newer office 360(Isn't it a yearly payable thingy?).
> If it is, they will surely loose quiet a large % of their market share(original OS).
> But I do not see how it will work? Maybe they will clearly mention during the update.That Windows 10 Update will be free for the year and you will be charge xx $/Year, Or else people are going to be really disappointed, hardly anyone is going to pay.



i doubt they would do that
unless they want to lose marketshare and bring down the company


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2015)

> *Myerson clarified that Windows 10 users will still get free updates and support for the lifetime of the OS, exactly like past versions of Windows (like XP and Windows 7's Service Packs, for example). There's no subscription model for updates or support or continuing to use the OS. *Myerson's reference to Windows "as a service" simply meant that Microsoft plans to update the OS with smaller, more regular updates rather than the big, chunky updates of past Service Packs.
> A year after Windows 10 is first available, it will no longer be a free upgrade for Windows 7 and 8 users. Microsoft will then sell Windows 10 the same way it has sold past versions of Windows. MS hasn't set a specific price yet, but Myerson said the price will likely be comparable to past versions of Windows. Windows 8 costs $120 on Amazon, for instance.
> Update: It seems there's still confusion. It is very clear from this post that for the first year it's available, you can upgrade to Windows 10 for free if you have Windows 7 or 8. You will not pay for it. After that year is up, nothing will happen to your Windows 10 license. *If you do not upgrade within that year, however, you will have to pay for an upgrade. The offer expires after a year, not the upgrade.*


Microsoft: Windows 10 will not be sold as a subscription - PC Gamer

- - - Updated - - -

Lets end the conversation 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW downloading updates for Windows 10 which is running on my VM


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

Those Who are downloading it please do post if the system has improved or not. And how is Cortana in real life.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> BTW downloading updates for Windows 10 which is running on my VM



updates?? I didn't get you.. 
are you upgrading??


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> updates?? I didn't get you..
> are you upgrading??



he means Windows 10 technical preview for PC

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Microsoft: Windows 10 will not be sold as a subscription - PC Gamer
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



thanks for this clarification!! I guess I was right!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> he means Windows 10 technical preview for PC



thnx.. btw upgrade is also available... next chapter is review...

please review new feature and os after installing.. win 10 users...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks microsoft.It would be great to run windows 10 . Btw will it offer Game performance?


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Thanks microsoft.It would be great to run windows 10 . Btw will it offer Game performance?



From their release notes I'm sure it will. Gaming across platforms i.e., windows and xbox and also with Directx 12 integrated will make the performance more
Here's How Gaming Will Work With Windows 10


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah windows 10 preview is coming with dir x 12. I just check it out in direct x info software.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thnx.. btw upgrade is also available... next chapter is review...
> 
> please review new feature and os after installing.. win 10 users...



i havent had the time to install windows 10TP yet,maybe ill install it over my windows 8.1 partition just to give it a go

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> From their release notes I'm sure it will. Gaming across platforms i.e., windows and xbox and also with Directx 12 integrated will make the performance more
> Here's How Gaming Will Work With Windows 10



plus exclusive Unity support so better optimisation and quality

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Yeah windows 10 preview is coming with dir x 12. I just check it out in direct x info software.



yeah DX12 will be Windows 10 exclusive


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

The best thing about Windows 10 announcement is Hololens. I might get it  Any takers?
IMO Hololens blends the illumiroom inside.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> The best thing about Windows 10 announcement is Hololens. I might get it  Any takers?
> IMO Hololens blends the illumiroom inside.



Yes, it seems quite good. Continue about it here: *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/189626-microsoft-announced-project-hololens.html


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

But the sad thing is that I don't own a Xbox so won't be able to seamlessly game between console and pc.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 26, 2015)

joybanerjee said:


> Hey Guys - You can have a look on this Video and share your views .. in Windows 10 first look
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ITv3tEuCg4[/YOUTUBE]



Subscribed. , nice video.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is anyone running the latest build 9926? Is it stable?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Windows 10 release date, specs and pricing announced | IT PRO


> *Windows 10 download will be a free upgrade for existing users*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

hey friends... I got windows 10 update from windows 8.1.. see screenshot...
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15155&stc=1&d=1422368235


*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15153&d=1422357244
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15153&d=1422357244
View attachment 15153


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is anyone running the latest build 9926? Is it stable?



Anyone?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Anyone?




Installed , everything looks fine, still testing by dual booting

Windows 10 Pro TP Evu COpy Build 9926


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Installed , everything looks fine, still testing by dual booting
> 
> Windows 10 Pro TP Evu COpy Build 9926



How long have you been running this for?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How long have you been running this for?



less than 3-4 hrs


didnt want to upgrade my old win8  , so used dism index 1 to install , like last build found two index's  Index 1 and 2  , used index 1 to install


if you want any specific pic or any feature checking  i can do  ( didnt game yet)


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Anyone?



Why not give vm a shot I am using the same.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why not give vm a shot I am using the same.



wait for me.. I will install at night.. it's downloading now.. I will check... and review tell you.. I don't know about stable build.. 
but technical preview can be stable??? They provide this link then this has to be usable.. stable release will see in april...


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> wait for me.. I will install at night.. it's downloading now.. I will check... and review tell you.. I don't know about stable build..
> but technical preview can be stable??? They provide this link then this has to be usable.. stable release will see in april...



You are using direct download right? Coz I also have that same update but can't download it Windows but says desktop Download only.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You are using direct download right? Coz I also have that same update but can't download it Windows but says desktop Download only.



yes downloaded but can't install it... hahahah.. I think need to install fresh... better luck next time..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why not give vm a shot I am using the same.



You don't get real idea of performance in a VM. I cannot try it as I'm of disk space. I'll need to replace Windows 8 to try that. I'll be getting a new hard disk so will try it in a few days though.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> yes downloaded but can't install it... hahahah.. I think need to install fresh... better luck next time..



yeah I also got that same prompt but was wondering if I should proceed or not. Will wait for consumer preview.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> You don't get real idea of performance in a VM. I cannot try it as I'm of disk space. I'll need to replace Windows 8 to try that. I'll be getting a new hard disk so will try it in a few days though.



Similar case with me.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 29, 2015)

thomson said:


> Windows 10 is not just a desktop operating system, but it will also be the successor to Microsoft's mobile operating system Windows Phone 8.1.



and xbox and windows RT etc
basically itll merge all their operating systems into one


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2015)

I am waiting for the stable release.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am waiting for the stable release.



count me in for that


----------



## nrvpnchl (Jan 29, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is anyone running the latest build 9926? Is it stable?


It's stable enough to use as primary os. I had issues with start menu but there was an update for that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

nrvpnchl said:


> It's stable enough to use as primary os. I had issues with start menu but there was an update for that.



I've installed Windows 10 in my college lab's PC. Will be using it for a few days before installing in personal PC.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 30, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I've installed Windows 10 in my college lab's PC. Will be using it for a few days before installing in personal PC.



Do post a follow up.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2015)

for those running win 10 technical preview, is there any requirement for new drivers?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

Drivers not that of a problem games are. The devs has not realeased patches for AC series and Battlefield as well.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Do post a follow up.





gagan_kumar said:


> for those running win 10 technical preview, is there any requirement for new drivers?



Installed Windows 10 at home PC today. Running fine. No driver issues. Only issue is that almost no antivirus is compatible. Only found Malwarebytes Anti Malware to be compatible,


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Installed Windows 10 at home PC today. Running fine. No driver issues. Only issue is that almost no antivirus is compatible. Only found Malwarebytes Anti Malware to be compatible,


They have released windows 10? With dx12?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> They have released windows 10? With dx12?



Yup, But you can't use it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 31, 2015)

Reverted back to Windows 8.1. Steam games keep on crashing. If anyone still has Windows 10 installed then please send me the default snow mountain wallpaper.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yup, But you can't use it.


And why is that?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> And why is that?



MS has restricted it till the official launch.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> And why is that?



no games/driver optimisation to take advantage
you can still use benchmarking software though

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> MS has restricted it till the official launch.



yep though benchmarking works I believe


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2015)

When will the official lunch be? Any idea friends?
I mean just an approx. period,month may be.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2015)

September, october most likely,  i really need to upgrade to a proper Desktop OS (still using Win 7 on desktop)


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 31, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> When will the official lunch be? Any idea friends?
> I mean just an approx. period,month may be.



Q4 2015 mostly
edit- which is around the time nerevine said,didnt see his post

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> September, october most likely,  i really need to upgrade to a proper Desktop OS (still using Win 7 on desktop)



yep me too
the reason ive held back from using windows 8.1 on my laptop is wifi issues so I stuck with the OEM windows 7 for now
Windows 10 will be free if you upgrade within a year apparently!!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> no games/driver optimisation to take advantage
> you can still use benchmarking software though
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I don't use benchmarks any more. They always show half the picture and the true performance can only be seen when using the device.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I don't use benchmarks any more. They always show half the picture and the true performance can only be seen when using the device.



yeah true dat
also I thought I should mention, Unity and Unreal engines are supposedly the first few engines to be optimised with dx12 in mind
so any future games or existing games too will work better on dx12 apparently


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 2, 2015)

is there any event on Thursday ?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Windows 10 for phone is releasing on 4th Feb!!!

also another good news!!
Raspberry Pi 2 offers quad-core CPU and 1GB RAM for $35, can run Windows 10 | Windows Central
Raspberry Pi 2 supports Windows 10!!!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Windows 10 for phone is releasing on 4th Feb!!!
> 
> also another good news!!
> Raspberry Pi 2 offers quad-core CPU and 1GB RAM for $35, can run Windows 10 | Windows Central
> Raspberry Pi 2 supports Windows 10!!!



Now this is what I call awesome.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now this is what I call awesome.



yeah i cant wait to try it out,mostly will do it once the known bugs list comes out!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great going Satya!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i cant wait to try it out,mostly will do it once the known bugs list comes out!!



Of late windows has taken a lot of hammering form those who uses the platform may be this can change the things.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Of late windows has taken a lot of hammering form those who uses the platform may be this can change the things.



yeah Windows 10 is what will make it or break it


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah Windows 10 is what will make it or break it



I sometimes felt like MS is trying so hard to go into the mobile platform penetration. They are making some weird changes.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I sometimes felt like MS is trying so hard to go into the mobile platform penetration. They are making some weird changes.



Yeah but I think Windows 10 is the next big thing!They have all the odds in their favour overall for the "One OS to rule them all" dream
OSX is Mac exclusive and apple doesnt have its own services/search engine etc and relies on other companies such as MS,Yahoo etc to be the backbone ,Chrome OS is kind of a joke(locked down linux which is supposed to be open source) my friends who even bought a Chromebook and ended up installing Elementary OS on it 
another friend bought a chromebook pixel and installed windows 8 via this guide on it:-
*gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-install-windows-8-on-your-google-chromebook-pixel.350111/

If MS gets Windows 10 the way everyone is expecting it,they even have a chance of toppling google
even Bing has gotten even better with time and is no longer a joke,I ended up using it full time on my 720 now
google search still has a edge in local searches though


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2015)

Windows 8.1 on lower hardware PC's are extremely good and more optimised. Windows10 is even more optimised (raspberry pi 2) so their vision on one os for all is true and working. 
The criticism on windows 8 on PC is stupid, they are planning for one os concept since windows 8 days.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

What MS did best was the fact that they made it available to R.PIE and hence the optimization can be thought of how much great value can it be.


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> R.PIE



whats that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2015)

^^raspberry pi


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 on lower hardware PC's are extremely good and more optimised. Windows10 is even more optimised (raspberry pi 2) so their vision on one os for all is true and working.
> The criticism on windows 8 on PC is stupid, they are planning for one os concept since windows 8 days.



Criticism on win8 was mainly for extremely sucky useless UI. Win 8.1 and win10 are not any better than win8. 

However it's good that MS is offering free Win10 upgrade. Even for PIRATED INSTALLS!


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 20, 2015)

Upgrading to Windows 10 on pirated versions won't get you a valid license


----------



## warfreak (Mar 20, 2015)

takemein said:


> Upgrading to Windows 10 on pirated versions won't get you a valid license



What about Enterprise Customers though? MS are especially brutal on Organisations. I've heard stories. One company was penalised so heavily for using unlicensed software that they had to shut down. True Story.


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2015)

warfreak said:


> What about Enterprise Customers though? MS are especially brutal on Organisations. I've heard stories. One company was penalised so heavily for using unlicensed software that they had to shut down. True Story.



organisation should buy licences, what Microsoft did is right.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

This was the sole reason I didn't upgraded my windows 8.1. I wasn't sure about update availability. but still the news is good. Good going MS.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> organisation should buy licences, what Microsoft did is right.



yeah. Agreed.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 21, 2015)

seems like MS is trolling Pirates 
Either way,Im happy because I have 4 geniune Windows 7 Licenses(1 desktop,3 laptop)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> seems like MS is trolling Pirates
> Either way,Im happy because I have 4 geniune Windows 7 Licenses(1 desktop,3 laptop)



Same for me mate, Genuine Windows 7 license for my Desktop,Genuine Windows-8.1 license for my laptop,Genuine Windows-8.1 license for my Tablet IBall WQ32.
Awaiting for the Consumer Copy of Windows 10 to arrive(FREE for us  ).


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah me too. I got 4 laptops running official and 2 running unofficial version of windows 8.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude, you at not supposed to admit to using pirated software. One of the forum rules.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah me too. I got 4 laptops running official and 2 running pirated version of windows 8.



better way to phrase it-
"ive got 2 Trial copies of Windows 8"


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> better way to phrase it-
> "ive got 2 Trial copies of Windows 8"



So unofficial it is.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, you at not supposed to admit to using pirated software. One of the forum rules.



Sorry me.


----------



## BryanM35 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have used many windows or recently I installed 8.1 it runs perfectly and I am waiting for something new in Window 10.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2015)

i had like 20ish copies dreamspark windows 8.1 copiesss.. these newbs in college still havent changed their default password.. lel
i installed each one of them in my brother's office pcs


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> i had like 20ish copies dreamspark windows 8.1 copiesss.. these newbs in college still havent changed their default password.. lel
> i installed each one of them in my brother's office pcs



noob question but can dreamspark product keys for Windows Server,Thin client etc be used for consumer versions?
I have a basic dreamspark so I didnt get free consumer product key ,got product keys for every other version of windows


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ Not sure what you mean (your posts needs corrections). But I have a dreamspark account, and I am using a key that I received for the Server 2008 R2 edition of windows.
Again, not sure if I answered your question.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Not sure what you mean (your posts needs corrections). But I have a dreamspark account, and I am using a key that I received for the Server 2008 R2 edition of windows.
> Again, not sure if I answered your question.



so you used a Server 2008 R2 key for 8.1 Pro activation?
I recieved keys for every version except consumer(8.1 Pro)
Have 7-8 keys for most editions of Server,ThinPC etc so was wondering if they can be used for Pro activation


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2015)

No, I am using Server 2008 R2 key to activate and use Server 2008 R2 edition windows. You can't use that key to activate any version of Windows 8.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am Curious to know that what will be new in windows 10.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

BryanM35 said:


> I am Curious to know that what will be new in windows 10.


7 New Features In Windows 10's Latest Leaked Builds - Page: 1 | CRN


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 8, 2015)

I actually am using windows 10 tech preview latest build. Those features above are more or less there, and they look really promising.


----------



## ratul (Apr 8, 2015)

Windows 7 and 8.1 users, latest update from M$ has installed something called GWX (seemingly *Get Windows 10*) on my system under C:\Windows\System32\GWX.

*i.imgur.com/52ft8Bw.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

ratul said:


> Windows 7 and 8.1 users, latest update from M$ has installed something called GWX (seemingly *Get Windows 10*) on my system under C:\Windows\System32\GWX.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/52ft8Bw.jpg


Your Windows 7 or 8.1 PC could alert you when the final version of Windows 10 is ready | Windows Central


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

Has anyone updated the existing window with ISO?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 10, 2015)

This is coming June 29


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> This is coming June 29



That's pretty soon!


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Has anyone updated the existing window with ISO?



I did.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I did.



I updated mine earlier with a update pop up and then went back to 8.1 but now I again want to upgrade it with ISO and it just didn't work always say can't be updated.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I updated mine earlier with a update pop up and then went back to 8.1 but now I again want to upgrade it with ISO and it just didn't work always say can't be updated.



The rollback may have flagged some changes which is barring you from doing that. Try unistalling some packages from updates and then try again, or do a clean swipte with the tech preview iso...only if you think its worth the hassle. The tech preview has some bugs...which matches with the official blog. Nothing game-breaker but still.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> The rollback may have flagged some changes which is barring you from doing that. Try unistalling some packages from updates and then try again, or do a clean swipte with the tech preview iso...only if you think its worth the hassle. The tech preview has some bugs...which matches with the official blog. Nothing game-breaker but still.



For me the biggest problem is my SLI won't work most of the time. Looks like I would hold till the official launch. Don't have lots of hours to waste on getting the programs back and backups.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2015)

Any new updates on win 10? Hope there are not much problems gamers encounter for this new OS update.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Can store apps be installed in some other drive than C: drive/default folder ?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

windows 10 is coming out in july.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a bunch of legally acquired and unused Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 professional keys that can be upgraded to Windows 10.. if anyone is looking for a trade,  PM me with offers


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Can store apps be installed in some other drive than C: drive/default folder ?



Yes but not easy like changing settings 

Install Windows 8 App Store Apps On Different Drive Location | Redmond Pie


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes but not easy like changing settings
> 
> Install Windows 8 App Store Apps On Different Drive Location | Redmond Pie




My question was meant for windows 10. Have you tried it on windows 10? does it work?


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My question was meant for windows 10. Have you tried it on windows 10? does it work?


Nope i didn't


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

They will be going to make it main stream soon.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 24, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My question was meant for windows 10. Have you tried it on windows 10? does it work?



It can be difficult to make it work, as of now, I faced two major bugs in Windows 10 Tech Preview Store so far. One is the annoying mail,people malfunction, which cant be solved by known procedures. Secondly the Store Beta ( gray ) is unfinished and broken, installing apps from it can take awful lot of time, can halt and crash in between an app download and installation, even store updates are choppy and almost always tend to fail in the first attempt.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 24, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> It can be difficult to make it work, as of now, I faced two major bugs in Windows 10 Tech Preview Store so far. One is the annoying mail,people malfunction, which cant be solved by known procedures. Secondly the Store Beta ( gray ) is unfinished and broken, installing apps from it can take awful lot of time, can halt and crash in between an app download and installation, even store updates are choppy and almost always tend to fail in the first attempt.



If they make the same stupid mistake of not allowing app installations on the SDcard/another drive officially(through storage sense), then they will again not win market share in the cheap tabs category - 8gb/ 16 gb / 32 gb category.


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Actually, Windows 10 Free Upgrade Offer Does Not Apply to Pirates - GameSpot


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Actually, Windows 10 Free Upgrade Offer Does Not Apply to Pirates - GameSpot



My Desktop PC : Running under Genuine Licensed Windows-7 Pro(64-bit) 
My Laptop PC (DELL Inspiron 14 5447) : Running under Genuine Licensed Windows-8.1 Single Language(64-bit)
My LapTab PC (Micromax Canvas LT666 Hybrid) : Running under Genuine Licensed Windows-8.1 Single Language(32-bit) 
So no problem for me at least when I switch over to Windows-10 (64-bit/32-bit)


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2015)

But does it apply to OEM Windows installations as well?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But does it apply to OEM Windows installations as well?



yes it does, i dont see why not


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But does it apply to OEM Windows installations as well?



Of course...obviously...always...


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Of course...obviously...always...


Exactly, Microsoft wants windows 10 everywhere


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2015)

Want free Windows 10? Here's the catch:
Windows 10 Upgrade - Free Doesn't Mean It Won't Cost Anything

tl;dr: Catch is your FREEDOM. I would rather use Ubuntu. -_-


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2015)

its a hypothesis, chill vyom


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Want free Windows 10? Here's the catch:
> Windows 10 Upgrade - Free Doesn't Mean It Won't Cost Anything
> 
> tl;dr: Catch is your FREEDOM. I would rather use Ubuntu. -_-


Whoever having a genuine copy will get windows 10 as free no time limit.

If it is pirated they are letting you to try and buy it in an year


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Free for genuine and trial for pirated.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

Windows 10: 10 great new features in store for you | Digit.in

So, there are hoards of changes in Windwos 10. DirectX 12 too which promises to bring XBox like quality of gaming to PCs.
But one thing which I find good is that the footprint of Windows after it's installed will also be less. Nice Microsoft.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Windows 10: 10 great new features in store for you | Digit.in
> 
> So, there are hoards of changes in Windwos 10. DirectX 12 too which promises to bring* XBox like quality of gaming to PCs.*
> But one thing which I find good is that the footprint of Windows after it's installed will also be less. Nice Microsoft.



I think its the opposite, DX12 will give a quality boost to future Xbox one titles because they want to optimize it on limited hardware


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I think its the opposite, DX12 will give a quality boost to future Xbox one titles because they want to optimize it on limited hardware



That makes so much sense now.
Anyway, is there any expected ETA for fully stable Windows 10?


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That makes so much sense now.
> Anyway, is there any expected ETA for fully stale Windows 10?



I guess it would be Q3 2015.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 1, 2015)

Finally 29th July is final release date of Window 10.

Windows 10 Will Be Released July 29th, Reserve Your Free Copy Now


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

my body is ready


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 1, 2015)

My PC too!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2015)

Won't you guys wait for atleast a month before jumping to Win 10? Initial release of Windows are prone to bugs.
Or are you willing to be beta testers?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

Im tired of Windows 7, I need something new man


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Won't you guys wait for atleast a month before jumping to Win 10? Initial release of Windows are prone to bugs.
> Or are you willing to be beta testers?



 i agree and will wait..... will learn from these people experiences before jumping into the well.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im tired of Windows 7, I need something new man



Tired of Win 7? We never got tired of Win XP in a decade and you got tired with Win 7 in what a couple of years? 



icebags said:


> i agree and will wait..... will learn from these people experiences before jumping into the well.



Having said that in my previous post, I might try Win 10 on the launch date, since my primary OS as of these days is Ubuntu. xD


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 1, 2015)

I got the upgrade message too.

Is it free forever or only for the first year? I heard you have pay yearly subscription fees.


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> I got the upgrade message too.
> 
> Is it free forever or only for the first year? I heard you have pay yearly subscription fees.


It is free if you have genuine windows 7, 8 and upgrade to windows 10 in an year.

No subscription fees.


Vyom said:


> Won't you guys wait for atleast a month before jumping to Win 10? Initial release of Windows are prone to bugs.
> Or are you willing to be beta testers?


I downloaded windows 8 on the first day, windows 8 was new from the scratch and had no issues as a pc user. So I trust Microsoft it is a big release they will not smurf this release. They want people to move from every version to windows 10, a little negative review will be a big impact


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2015)

Me too got this as well. I'm on Genuine Win 8.1


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 2, 2015)

Same here. Just got the message.  Will upgrade after few months though to ensure compatibility and stability


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2015)

Reserved mine too. But 3GB space requirement looks like a big housekeeping work to me.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 2, 2015)

Everyone is talking about windows 10 release... there is also an office 2016 release.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Reserved mine too. But 3GB space requirement looks like a big housekeeping work to me.



Not sure what you mean by 3 GB housekeeping?


----------



## inidajaved (Jun 2, 2015)

great news


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Not sure what you mean by 3 GB housekeeping?



making space on hard disc


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2015)

Can anyone tell me, if pirated users are eligible for the same too? There were many kind of different news lately, so I'm not sure about the latest update.


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 2, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can anyone tell me, if pirated users are eligible for the same too? There were many kind of different news lately, so I'm not sure about the latest update.



Windows 10 FREE update will be only available for the genuine version of Windows 7/8/8.1.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 2, 2015)

Pirated Windows users too can update but they will be shown a notice that theirs is a pirated version and will be urged to buy genuine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Pirated Windows users too can update but they will be shown a notice that theirs is a pirated version and will be urged to buy genuine.



didn't got the notification to update only .....


----------



## Gollum (Jun 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> didn't got the notification to update only .....



Pirated users will just pirate. End of story.

The official release date is July 29.

I am excited to give crotana a go


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2015)

My Desktop PC and my Laptop has space that are already reserved for Windows 10(Download + Install) as per my email verification from Microsoft.
Just thinking about the Micromax Canvas LapTab LT666...where is that reserved Windows 10 space?????????????????????
Wondering how to do that in a hybrid/2 in 1 device!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 3, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Pirated Windows users too can update but they will be shown a notice that theirs is a pirated version and will be urged to buy genuine.



This is what I knew too.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Pirated users will just pirate. End of story.
> 
> The official release date is July 29.
> 
> I am excited to give crotana a go



yet to be launched in a region called "India" 

Windows 10 user here, if they gimp cortana just like from build 10074, then it will be months for that to officially roll-out. But i'm talking about the internet part of it, cortana is the smartest search assistance in any windows platform till date.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 3, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> yet to be launched in a region called "India"
> 
> Windows 10 user here, if they gimp cortana just like from build 10074, then it will be months for that to officially roll-out. But i'm talking about the internet part of it, cortana is the smartest search assistance in any windows platform till date.



i liked the old dog of xp.
he was so cute


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> i liked the old dog of xp.
> he was so cute


I liked the Cat better. I still remember the three whiskers that I use to draw on both cheeks while drawing the pic of that smiling cat on the cover page of my Computer Science notebook.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2015)

Windows 7 ruled the roost!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Windows 7 ruled the roost!



win10 owns them all.

Win7 does not fully support dynamic switchable graphics and hence your openGL games will not see your discrete graphics cards.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2015)

There are rumors that DX12 will support GPUs of different manufacturers at the same time in the same machine.


----------



## Gorge3hilton1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes Microsoft Announced Windows 10, but still i love to use window 7, Its is more fast and more better to use.
Plus all have there choices its my choice because i think i am using it from it comes to till.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

Quick question:

When one boots into Windows 10 do we see the normal desktop directly or we're forced to click the desktop "tile" to access it ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Quick question:
> 
> When one boots into Windows 10 do we see the normal desktop directly or we're forced to click the desktop "tile" to access it ?



AFAIK they removed Tile thing and integrated with Desktop only.

As far as the scenario is Technical Preview, it works in the above mentioned way only.


----------



## amjath (Jun 7, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Quick question:
> 
> When one boots into Windows 10 do we see the normal desktop directly or we're forced to click the desktop "tile" to access it ?


You can bypass the start screen and load directly into desktop in windows 8.1 itself.

In Windows 10, you can have start menu or start screen, can be changed in the settings


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2015)

Still haven't got the windows 10 update reserve/logo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Still haven't got the windows 10 update reserve/logo



Check Why don’t I have the Get Windows 10 app? at *www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

Heads up guys,
_"Cortana is only currently available on Windows 10 for the United States, United Kingdom, China, France, Italy, Germany, and Spain."_

Source: *www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-specifications

Also from the same source I realize this time there is only 3 editions of Windows 10! Phone, Home and Pro. What a relief.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Still haven't got the windows 10 update reserve/logo



Perhaps  you've read this


> kg11sgbg said:
> 
> 
> > My Desktop PC and my Laptop has space that are already reserved for Windows 10(Download + Install) as per my email verification from Microsoft.
> ...


Just wait for some time,meanwhile  go by krishnandu's link..
If your Windows is Genuine Licensed,no problems should occur...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Heads up guys,
> _"Cortana is only currently available on Windows 10 for the United States, United Kingdom, China, France, Italy, Germany, and Spain."_
> 
> Source: *www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-specifications
> ...



we're gonna get the pro XD


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

I am also going to get pro version.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 9, 2015)

was wondering I would be able to make a clean install of windows on just writing over my current windows on upgrading ..I always do clean install when getting New operating system 

any clarificiations ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

^^ That is a good question. The one I was wondering about too.
As it looks we can only "update" and not do a fresh install. Depends on how Windows downloads the updates. It won't download an ISO image for sure. And we can't use existing keys of Win 7 or 8 with Win 10. 
Hence update seems to be the only way to go.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2015)

Windows 10 free upgrade allows clean reinstalls - The Tech Report

Yes the upgrade allows clean installs


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Windows 10 free upgrade allows clean reinstalls - The Tech Report
> 
> Yes the upgrade allows clean installs


In which case perhaps only away to activate would be calling Microsoft support via phone?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> In which case perhaps only away to activate would be calling Microsoft support via phone?


*mobile.twitter.com/GabeAul/status/605900073277325312
*mobile.twitter.com/GabeAul/status/605955258137722880


----------



## amjath (Jun 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ That is a good question. The one I was wondering about too.
> As it looks we can only "update" and not do a fresh install. Depends on how Windows downloads the updates. It won't download an ISO image for sure. And we can't use existing keys of Win 7 or 8 with Win 10.
> Hence update seems to be the only way to go.


Windows 8.1 was also an update only but windows allowed to download it as iso. So for windows 10 also they will allow it.
 [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] link was enough to answer.
But I usually take os in backup disc. For windows 8.1 installation, here is what I did.
Download windows 8.1 in iso and do a clean install, use the generic windows key for install and then activate using original windows 8 key. So obviously windows 10 will also allow it


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

All for the hype and all but like most people I'll probably wait it out a few weeks or months after release day XD Don't want to run into a ton of compatibly issues =))


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

Kymy414 said:


> All for the hype and all but like most people I'll probably wait it out a few weeks or months after release day XD Don't want to run into a ton of compatibly issues =))



I doubt there will be hardware compatibility issues. This Windows rollout will be undoubtedly  be one of the biggest in the history of the company. The hardware companies probably know by now what exactly they might need to change to get their devices working & have drivers being made.

Also see this: Why Windows 10 isn?t version 6 any more and why it will probably work | Ars Technica

The article is self explanatory. Most software will also be working fine from day 1 obviously. Barring a few.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 was also an update only but windows allowed to download it as iso. So for windows 10 also they will allow it.
> [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] link was enough to answer.
> But I usually take os in backup disc. For windows 8.1 installation, here is what I did.
> Download windows 8.1 in iso and do a clean install, use the generic windows key for install and then* activate using original windows 8 key*. So obviously windows 10 will also allow it


In that case for my DELL 14 Inspiron 5447  laptop,is the original windows 8.1(64-bit) key the one that is shown up in :* Control panel *--> *System and Security* ---> *System *---->*Windows** activation-*----->*Product ID* : xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-AAOEM???
Just a clarification from all of you friends.
Or is the License (Product ID) a pure number series of : xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] what is your point regarding my query?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2015)

That means we can use Win 8 or 8.1 key to install win 10 from disk later ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

Good thing is that they are going to allow fresh install of windows 10 after upgrade.


----------



## amjath (Jun 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case for my DELL 14 Inspiron 5447  laptop,is the original windows 8.1(64-bit) key the one that is shown up in :* Control panel *--> *System and Security* ---> *System *---->*Windows** activation-*----->*Product ID* : xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-AAOEM???
> Just a clarification from all of you friends.
> Or is the License (Product ID) a pure number series of : xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx
> 
> ...


It will be alphanumeric and since yours is laptop you are getting OEM based key


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> It will be alphanumeric and since yours is laptop you are getting OEM based key



Means the above designated/mentioned key for my laptop is a valid key,which can be applied while upgrading to Windows 10?

Sorry,friends,actually forgot to mention that the windows keys(Licensed or valid or cracked)are always alphanumeric and never pure numerical. Sorry to miss the point. In fact I do have my Windows 7(64-bit) licensed keys for my desktop,which is alphanumerical.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Jun 18, 2015)

will there b an option this time to uninstall windows store and additional bloatwares like people , food, health, travel,maps etc. ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2015)

^^ We can already uninstall them in 8.1 so it wouldn't be a new feature.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 21, 2015)

sameersn2902 said:


> will there b an option this time to uninstall windows store and additional bloatwares like people , food, health, travel,maps etc. ??


You can uninstall windows store?? Umm.. No!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

^^ I right clicked the tile in the Metro screen of 8.1 and chose uninstall. I think it has been removed.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ I right clicked the tile in the Metro screen of 8.1 and chose uninstall. I think it has been removed.



It was never intended to be that way. . May be a bug in your case


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

OEM ppl will continue to work with product key but the rest will have a digital registration so no keys to avtivate.
the OS will be bound to the hardware


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> OEM ppl will continue to work with product key but the rest will have a digital registration so no keys to avtivate.
> *the OS will be bound to the hardware*



explain ??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> explain ??



MS said that it will be linked with mobo, RAM and CPU (all that sounded BS to me)
Even they did not give me details and said that if the mobo is replaced then the activation will also go
They did not give me an explanation for what would have to be done next.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 22, 2015)

I replaced mobo+cpu+ram Win 7 activation went for a toss. I just reactivated again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

that is outright bullcrapl, no DRM for OS will ever verify users according to CPU/MOBO/RAM.. it has never happened, never will..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that is outright bullcrapl, no DRM for OS will ever verify users according to CPU/MOBO/RAM.. it has never happened, never will..



It does happen with OEM editions


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

^^Yeah I can second that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2015)

Finally "reserved" my copy. Current OS on that machine is Windows 7 Pro. Now I need to get rid of that notification on the taskbar somehow..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally "reserved" my copy. Current OS on that machine is Windows 7 Pro. Now I need to get rid of that notification on the taskbar somehow..



you cannot, its part of a windows update and it will help download the ISO at the time of release.
removing that windows update removes your chances of getting win 10
but you can still get it back till july 29 201*6*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2015)

Can you guys clarify one thing? Say we upgrade to Win 10 and then if we ever had to re-install it then how we are supposed to do that? Will our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 (from whatever OS, peoples are upgrading), Key will work?

In worst case, say we had to re-install it after July 29 2016, then what? Because after that date, we can't even install our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 and then free upgrade again.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2015)

Refer a few posts from 350. I think it should be taken care of!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can you guys clarify one thing? Say we upgrade to Win 10 and then if we ever had to re-install it then how we are supposed to do that? Will our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 (from whatever OS, peoples are upgrading), Key will work?
> 
> In worst case, say we had to re-install it after July 29 2016, then what? Because after that date, we can't even install our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 and then free upgrade again.


When you have the option to install win 10. opt to download the ISO.
Once you do that you can have it forever as long as the hardware is not changed.

Better yet, register for window insider program and get win 10 home for free for all your PC's
Condition? you have to install win10 insider preview before win 10 is officially released on jul29 '15


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can you guys clarify one thing? Say we upgrade to Win 10 and then if we ever had to re-install it then how we are supposed to do that? Will our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 (from whatever OS, peoples are upgrading), Key will work?
> 
> In worst case, say we had to re-install it after July 29 2016, then what? Because after that date, we can't even install our old Win 7 / Win 8.1 and then free upgrade again.



Below is what i did for Windows 8.1 hope it will be the same for windows 10



amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 was also an update only but windows allowed to download it as iso. So for windows 10 also they will allow it.
> [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] link was enough to answer.
> But I usually take os in backup disc. For windows 8.1 installation, here is what I did.
> Download windows 8.1 in iso and do a clean install, use the generic windows key for install and then activate using original windows 8 key. So obviously windows 10 will also allow it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 17, 2015)

RTM build leaked, anyone can tell me it's final build? 10240? and should I download and install it.??


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 17, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> RTM build leaked, anyone can tell me it's final build? 10240? and should I download and install it.??


It's not leaked. It has been officially released. You have to go to Windows update and let it download. 

It's close to the final build. The last one till it releases on the 29th. 

So far so good. No issues at all. Download it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> RTM build leaked, anyone can tell me it's final build? 10240? and should I download and install it.??



Officially launched RTM build was 10240. 

Windows 10 reportedly goes RTM with Build 10240, includes new Edge updates | ExtremeTech


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> RTM build leaked, anyone can tell me it's final build? 10240? and should I download and install it.??



Go ahead its good no bugs at all so far...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> It's not leaked. It has been officially released. You have to go to Windows update and let it download.
> 
> It's close to the final build. The last one till it releases on the 29th.
> 
> So far so good. No issues at all. Download it.



thanks for info.
download from windows update? I'm using Win 8.1 RTM Professional WMC Retail..
close to final build?? so that means new build at lauch?? right?
if I download now and on 29th for final build I don't need to do clean install? right? I just have to update from windows 10.



thetechfreak said:


> Officially launched RTM build was 10240.
> 
> Windows 10 reportedly goes RTM with Build 10240, includes new Edge updates | ExtremeTech





bssunil said:


> Go ahead its good no bugs at all so far...



thanks.. can anybody confirm me about creating local account in windows 10?? I tried in windows 10 developer preview it worked there.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 18, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thanks for info.
> download from windows update? I'm using Win 8.1 RTM Professional WMC Retail..
> close to final build?? so that means new build at lauch?? right?
> if I download now and on 29th for final build I don't need to do clean install? right? I just have to update from windows 10.
> ...



You can't get this build from 8.1. You need to download the Windows 10 iso for build 10162, install that and then update from Windows update. 

If you're on a retail copy of Windows 8.1, just wait for them to launch and follow the instructions, whatever they may be. Did you get confirmation of being selected for the upgrade to Win10? 

If you have a genuine retail copy of Windows 8.1, then you will be upgraded to a genuine copy of Windows 10. If you're on the Windows 10 insider program, then you will not be a genuine user. You will be a beta tester for life. But it also means you will get newer versions of the OS before anyone else. 

Not everyone will be upgraded on the 29th. Microsoft will roll out the OS in phases. Insider members first, then retailers, then customers who reserved their Windows 10 upgrade from Windows update on Windows 7/8/8.1.

So it could even be weeks after the 29th before you get upgraded.


----------



## icebags (Jul 18, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Better yet, register for window insider program and get win 10 home for free for all your PC's
> Condition? you have to install win10 insider preview before win 10 is officially released on jul29 '15



are you sure about this ? i will fetch my old hard disk to install the insider preview then......


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> You can't get this build from 8.1. You need to download the Windows 10 iso for build 10162, install that and then update from Windows update.
> 
> If you're on a retail copy of Windows 8.1, just wait for them to launch and follow the instructions, whatever they may be. Did you get confirmation of being selected for the upgrade to Win10?
> 
> ...



no. pirated. i already confirm that thing. I already registered for insider program, and I got mails from windows blog when they release new build etc etc.

i will do clean install, that is why I was asking to wait for 29 jul or go for 10240 build.
clean install os from xyz sites..

10240 build is available on net, but i don't want to waste so much time for downloading again if new build comes. data cap is there for this month so I can't download 2 times.

I think i have to wait. btw thanks for info.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 18, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> no. pirated. i already confirm that thing. I already registered for insider program, and I got mails from windows blog when they release new build etc etc.
> 
> i will do clean install, that is why I was asking to wait for 29 jul or go for 10240 build.
> clean install os from xyz sites..
> ...



No problem. 

I say go for it. Microsoft has the iso up for 10162 I think. So download it and do a clean install. Then update it to 10240. I think it's 2.2gb for 32bit and 3.8gb for the 64bit version. Then the update for 10240 is around 500-700mb.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2015)

Finished 2 batches on Windows 10 training in the office.
Next weekend will be the last batches that I will train on windows 10


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

thomson said:


> hi guyz lil help...
> 
> I have lenovo lappy with windows 8.1 ( licensed ) .. and it got reserved the windows 10 ... If I format my lappy now and install windows 8.1 again will I get the windows 10???



Why do you want to format your laptop? What's so bad that you can't wait another week?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2015)

thomson said:


> hi guyz lil help...
> 
> I have lenovo lappy with windows 8.1 ( licensed ) .. and it got reserved the windows 10 ... If I format my lappy now and install windows 8.1 again will I get the windows 10???


You must be kidding!!!
Windows 10 is far more better ,robust and ease of use than Windows8.1,as according to developers and preview  users  of Windows 10.
Think before you act.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> You must be kidding!!!
> Windows 10 is far more better ,robust and ease of use than Windows8.1,as according to developers and preview  users  of Windows 10.
> Think before you act.


Calm down will you? What are you on about? He didn't say he doesn't want to install Windows 10. He wants to know if he will still be able to if he formats his hard drive and reinstalls windows 8.1.

Think before you type.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Calm down will you? *What are you on about?* He didn't say he doesn't want to install Windows 10. He wants to know if he will still be able to if he formats his hard drive and reinstalls windows 8.1.
> 
> Think before you type.





> OFF TOPIC: Buddy, it seems you are to be calmed down,because you are very much excited ,aggressive and nervous...Where on  earth did I mention anything to @thomson,such that it seems to be aggressive and agitated?
> Even if I was sarcastic and it hurts him,I AM SORRY. It should be his reply towards me ,not from any aide or some Mr. Pretentious,as they think they are.



On Topic: Yes it is well known that if he reinstalls Windows-8.1(Genuine licensed),he can still be able to install Windows-10. Microsoft will again reserve about 3GB space on his primary partition,as soon as he gives his consent on the popping window for upgradation to Windows 10.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> On Topic: Yes it is well known that if he reinstalls Windows-8.1(Genuine licensed),he can still be able to install Windows-10. Microsoft will again reserve about 3GB space on his primary partition,as soon as he gives his consent on the popping window for upgradation to Windows 10.


There you go. Was that so hard? That's what you should've told him at the beginning. He wanted help, not for people to call him an idiot (not in those words of course).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> There you go. Was that so hard? That's what you should've told him at the beginning. He wanted help, not for people to call him an idiot (not in those words of course).



Brother,Please cool down. Why should I call or refer a person as Idiot,in case that person is much knowledgeable than me?Not only that , if somebody does not insult or rebuke me,why should I be after that person?
Perhaps my statements were a bit misinterpreted by you or others(may be).
I just wanted to say that if his current version of Windows8.1 is not doing any harm,then what is the use for formatting and reinstalling,thus further subtantiating your points preceding my comments.
Well,lets end this off the path discussion. In fact I also mentioned my state of  being "sorry" to him in the above comment section. So let this end.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Brother,Please cool down. Why should I call or refer a person as Idiot,in case that person is much knowledgeable than me?Not only that , if somebody does not insult or rebuke me,why should I be after that person?
> Perhaps my statements were a bit misinterpreted by you or others(may be).
> I just wanted to say that if his current version of Windows8.1 is not doing any harm,then what is the use for formatting and reinstalling,thus further subtantiating your points preceding my comments.
> Well,lets end this off the path discussion. In fact I also mentioned my state of  being "sorry" to him in the above comment section. So let this end.



Whatever do you mean? I am calm. You were the one who came in with "are you kidding!!!" (not one but three exclamation marks) and "Think before you act" without knowing all of the facts. Don't be so aggressive and stop calling people names. 

Read my post. I didn't say you called him an idiot. I said you may have implied he was by using Windows 8.1 instead of Windows 10. If that was not your intention then I apologize for my misinterpretation. 

Anyways. 

Take it easy bud.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2015)

Hah, last batch today for training before release. 
people are loving cortana, making her sing songs for them and asking her who's your daddy


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> asking her who's your daddy



Lol..that is super inappropriate  ..
BTW..what was the answer??


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Lol..that is super inappropriate  ..
> BTW..what was the answer??



"Technically, that would be Bill Gates", was the answer


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 27, 2015)

How does Edge perform compared to IE on facebook.com? is it more sluggish or less?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 27, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> How does Edge perform compared to IE on facebook.com? is it more sluggish or less?


Edge is super fast. Faster than chrome.


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2015)

> As Forbes contributor*Gordon Kelly reports, the problem revolves around a conflict between automatic updates and Nvidia graphics card updates using Nvidia’s ‘Nvidia GeForce Experience’—a handy tool for all Nvidia GPU owners. Basically Microsoft has taken control away from users, and made all updates mandatory—including driver updates. This is a decision meant to increase security and stability across the PC user base, but it comes at a cost.
> 
> Users are reporting problems with multi-monitor setups, dual-card configurations (SLI) and PCs not booting properly, setting off Windows 10 emergency recovery mode. More issues are likely to arise.
> 
> In other words, for a lot of PC users—and for Nvidia-GPU toting gamers in particular—Windows 10 could be problematic, especially at launch. Gamers are especially at risk given the much higher likelihood of that demographic*running Nvidia graphics cards, as well as dual-GPU and dual-monitor setups


Gamers Should Be Worried About Windows 10 Automatic Updates - Forbes

- - - Updated - - -



Kaltrops said:


> Edge is super fast. Faster than chrome.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> How does Edge perform compared to IE on facebook.com? is it more sluggish or less?



I haven't tried it yet. But from what I read,



> I’m less impressed with Edge’s ability to mark up a webpage. Microsoft pitched this feature as something akin to a personalized Web, but it isn’t. Clicking the icon that looks like an overly abstract pencil in a box allows you to add notes, squiggles, even text to a webpage. The problem is that the result is stored as an image file for OneNote or other apps. So who cares? You can take a screenshot of any Web page with any browser in the world, save it to Paint, and then mark it up. As I wrote this review, IDGNS reporter Blair Hanley Frank informed me that Edge crashes while trying to save a marked-up Web page. He’s right. It did.
> 
> Edge’s Reading Mode, which strips the unnecessary cruft out of a webpage, is a mixed bag. For a visually distracting page with ads and popups all over the place, it’s nice. You can’t load a page in Reading Mode without viewing the page as it was originally laid out, however, a nod to advertisers and the sites that depend on them (cough).



*www.pcworld.com/article/2950916/windows/windows-10-review-its-familiar-its-powerful-but-the-edge-browser-falls-short.html?page=6


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Gamers Should Be Worried About Windows 10 Automatic Updates - Forbes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Microsoft releases Windows 10 tool to hide/block updates - Software - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Gamers Should Be Worried About Windows 10 Automatic Updates - Forbes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I stopped reading articles by Forbes. They are extremely negative. You will be better off staying away from them, especially if it's gaming related.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, DirectX 12 looks promising. I don't think gaming on Windows will be much problematic.

Also, compulsory updates seems too draconian. I don't believe that MS would really implement such a feature.


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2015)

[MENTION=315903]Kaltrops[/MENTION] and desmond you need to look at Sam above link. Ms did a workaround anyway for the issue.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2015)

But we have that feature even in current and previous windows versions. How is this a workaround?

- - - Updated - - -

Windows 10 Quick start guide has been leaked online. Check it out here: Windows 10 Quick Start Guide Leaked Online, Download It Now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Gamers Should Be Worried About Windows 10 Automatic Updates - Forbes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]. The saving grace is that now it can be frequently updated, so I'll give it a few months before forming my opinion.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But we have that feature even in current and previous windows versions. How is this a workaround?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Windows 10 Quick start guide has been leaked online. Check it out here: Windows 10 Quick Start Guide Leaked Online, Download It Now



you have to manually untick the nvidia drivers in windows 8 but it will not be the case in windows 10. so a workaround. Hope I was right from what I understand


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 28, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, DirectX 12 looks promising. I don't think gaming on Windows will be much problematic.
> 
> Also, compulsory updates seems too draconian. I don't believe that MS would really implement such a feature.



it will be addressed with an update, last night i fully updated the insider preview to *10240 RTM* build, I had a live chat with a MS Sales professional and a technical assistant in their blog site, they said, 

"insiders will receive that patch some days later than those who will get the upgrade from legit windows 8.1 or 7. Since insiders already have made themselves familiar with windows 10 and its features (buggy or not), it would make sense that users, who have reserved space in their windows systems with 8.1 and waited long for the official launch, will be given priority to ensure a flawless first time experience"

When I further excavated with the freaky Geforce Driver ninja update MS just pulled with their latest build without even giving a chance for thought to users if they could NOT opt for it, they said..

"we are working closely with Drivers team from both AMD and Nvidia to ensure that our intent, to maintain a seamless synchronicity about keeping the library updated at all times, is served. Only in this case we are driving it as a mandate for the initial days of windows 10 to ensure that there is not much versioning overhead rightaway when vendors will keep releasing their updated drivers or hotfixes as we come across issues/optimizations in game. Also its an observed standard in builds and releases to have operational and functional readiness with all previous releases of the same code as a part of QA. 
So it is unlikely be the case that users would want to rollback to a previous driver version unless specifically for a typical problem with other API's and frameworks in their individual systems. Should that be the case anyway, users would have liberty to rollback on their own. And they will have options to hide updates in windows itself when we make it available"

About windows phone 10 insider ( as i have the somewhat buggy build 10166 ), i asked if they would be so kind to release the WP10 final build on 29th July only and make it available on compatible mobile devices. 

They said, "Yes, but in APAC countries you are likely to face a delay based on the carrier availablity" "In US TSPs are looking forward for a day-zero initiation"

I asked if in India will it suck to wait for the update in my Lumia for long. He said "probably yes."


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Edge is super fast. Faster than chrome.



Its a copy of firefox and chrome and some other browsers.
Looks like an indian gave the idea for it lol


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 28, 2015)

update feature is really bad, in earlier windows edition it was much better...


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2015)

So who is excited for tomorrows launch?
has anyone got the 3GB update available already?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Its a copy of firefox and chrome and some other browsers.
> Looks like an indian gave the idea for it lol



Haha. All the more reason to get excited cause no one copies better than an Indian! 





Gollum said:


> So who is excited for tomorrows launch?
> has anyone got the 3GB update available already?



Not everyone will get the update tomorrow. I'm already on the insider preview but I'm still excited, lol


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't noticed any network activity over the past few days that would suggest that the download has started yet.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> So who is excited for tomorrows launch?
> has anyone got the 3GB update available already?



Everyone's excited man. 

Top 5 Reasons to Upgrade to Windows 10 Right Away


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 28, 2015)

If somebody doesn't own a copy of windows and would like to buy windows 10, how would one go about it? And what would be the prices of the different editions?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 28, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> If somebody doesn't own a copy of windows and would like to buy windows 10, how would one go about it? And what would be the prices of the different editions?



you can buy it from microsoft.com , yeah no kidding, *www.microsoft.com/en-us/search/result.aspx?q=windows+10&form=apps

and if you want a retail copy, retailers will have super-fast bootable USB 3 sticks with windows 10 for you to buy. There is no pre-order option in India, you will know on/after 29th of July 2015.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2015)

Still haven't got the update. Some of my friends have said that their download started last night itself. I'm still waiting for mine(currently running Windows 7 Pro)


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 29, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Still haven't got the update. Some of my friends have said that their download started last night itself. I'm still waiting for mine(currently running Windows 7 Pro)


Microsoft said it could take two weeks for everyone to get upgraded, maybe longer.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Still haven't got the update. Some of my friends have said that their download started last night itself. I'm still waiting for mine(currently running Windows 7 Pro)



Read this: *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/192748-windows-10-discussion-thread-post2245104.html#post2245104


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 29, 2015)

Mine got updated around 8 hours ago 
It runs great!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Was considering a fresh install? Would my Win 8 key be needed?


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Was considering a fresh install? Would my Win 8 key be needed?



This is what I could find


> Once you upgrade W10 w/ the free upgrade offer you will able to clean reinstall Windows 10 on same device any time



*twitter.com/GabeAul/status/605899873360019457


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2015)

There are so many replies on that status
it is confusing


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> There are so many replies on that status
> it is confusing



Read the one from Gabriel Aul

Anyway found this,

Windows 10

Downloading the app will revert you what happened

- - - Updated - - -

Here it is 

Open app
Select "Create installation media for another PC"
Next
Select Language, Edtion, Architecture
Next
Select "ISO file"
Next Select the path to save
Start downloading

Did not ask for key whatsoever during download. 
While installing when it asks for keys click Next to skip. 
Once you use MS account to login the windows gets activated.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2015)

Right now running Windows 7 ultimate, i have a bunch of Windows 8.1 keys
Prease provide me best possible way to perform clean install, I do not want to install 8.1 then upgrade, neither do  I want to upgrade from Windows 7
much thanks, very advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Mine got activated few hours ago.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mine got activated few hours ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lol, why are there spoiler tags? 

What do you mean by activated?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 29, 2015)

is fresh install really necessary? I don't want to reinstall all drivers and apps again.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Lol. I can't help but agree.
> Any idea _why_ they skipped 9?
> Does it follow some superstition like them skipping MS Office 13 since 13 is considered an unlucky number?



There are code lines *in third party softwares* where they do  "if version starts with 9 then do this". That's why it was better to go 10 directly.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol, you answered a very old query of mine, answer of which is probably given by many hence since. Anyway...

*i.imgur.com/2YthRZY.jpg


Umm.... Ok...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Read the one from Gabriel Aul
> 
> Anyway found this,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help..Have decided to upgrade instead.. 
Hoping i dont run into any driver issues with my HP laptop..

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I'm on dual boot with ubuntu. Will there be any issues because of it? 
Should I go ahead with the update?

- - - Updated - - -

Found the answer. How to: Upgrade a dual boot installation of Windows and Linux to - Microsoft Community


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Right now running Windows 7 ultimate, i have a bunch of Windows 8.1 keys
> Prease provide me best possible way to perform clean install, I do not want to install 8.1 then upgrade, neither do  I want to upgrade from Windows 7
> much thanks, very advance



*How to Do a Clean Install of Windows 10*


----------



## H2O (Jul 30, 2015)

So, is it worth upgrading it to Windows 10?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Thanks for the help..Have decided to upgrade instead..
> Hoping i dont run into any driver issues with my HP laptop..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



For any issues with HP, contact me


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2015)

What the hell is happening?
I revalidated my Windows 7 Pro(64-bit) edition with SP1 installed ,and MS says that it is *GENUINE* and *licensed*.
But the small "Get Windows 10" icon has disappeared from taskbar,and where is the download/upgradation to Windows 10????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Already had space reserved onto my system as verified before by MS.
BUT WHERE IS THE DOWNLOAD????

Help wanted guys.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

H2O said:


> So, is it worth upgrading it to Windows 10?


Windows 7 vs Windows 10 comparison: What's the difference? - Review - PC Advisor
Windows 10 vs Windows 7 ? Should you upgrade?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], my reserved space was confirmed.
But I don't know now,as the icon "Get Windows 10" has disappeared from the taskbar of Windows 7.
How to download and upgrade to Windows 10?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Vyom , my reserved space was confirmed.
> But I don't know now,as the icon "Get Windows 10" has disappeared from the taskbar of Windows 7.
> How to download and upgrade to Windows 10?



How to download and install Windows 10 without using Windows Update | VentureBeat | Gadgets | by Emil Protalinski


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> How to download and install Windows 10 without using Windows Update | VentureBeat | Gadgets | by Emil Protalinski



Thanks Friend for the immense relief.
Thank You very much.
But presently I am on 1Mbps (Cr@p) unlimited  connection from BSNL. How long it might take?
6~9 hrs. or more!!!!


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 30, 2015)

Is the Nvidia driver issue solved? Anyone facing fps droping in game.?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

Buggy update process. Failed on mine after downloading chunks of data.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Buggy update process. Failed on mine after downloading chunks of data.



Yeah. I triggered it by running wuauclt.exe /updatenow but it failed after downloading around 6GB data in $Windows-BT and 2GB data in $Windows-WS


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 30, 2015)

I updated my current win 8 and the update tool place at full connection speed 20mbps.
Ran wuauclt.exe /updatenow and it started downloading 2699.0 mB Windows 10 at a measly 0.5mbps. Speedtest gives me 20mbps even with USA servers.
Are the update servers overloaded?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. I triggered it by running wuauclt.exe /updatenow but it failed after downloading around 6GB data in $Windows-BT and 2GB data in $Windows-WS



Found the solution. Writing this post from win 10. Drivers update going on.

Copy the below file to a folder in separate partition (let's say D:\win10)
C:\$Windows.~BT\Sources\install.esd to D:\win10
*i.imgur.com/NDZM0HZ.png

Download ESD decrypter
ESD decrypter (Alternate download link: ESD decrypter)
(Source Instructions: Create a bootable ISO file using ESD Image for - Microsoft Community)

Extract the content to win10, it should look like this
*i.imgur.com/haP1yvw.png

Run the decrypt.cmd file as admin
*i.imgur.com/88ilgtZ.png

Enter 1 as the option to create bootable iso
*i.imgur.com/wFn1eAM.png

You will see the iso once the process is completed. ISO size is 3.71 GB (64 bit edition).
*i.imgur.com/eOyqmhF.png

Mount it in win 8/8.1 as virtual drive
*i.imgur.com/bDLSRPi.png

Go inside the virtual drive and run the setup to initiate win 10 install 
*i.imgur.com/hh63BmB.png

Uncheck the box and select not right now (will save you time)
*i.imgur.com/ZwJu3vN.png

Accept
*i.imgur.com/Mymp1hU.png


Click on Install. By default win 10 install will do an upgrade to win 8/8.1. So just continue installing.
*i.imgur.com/ZmsMo3s.png

Your system will restart and begin updating. A couple more restarts will follow. Tip: Unplug your internet connection for a speedy install. You can update later once your win 10 is installed.
*i.imgur.com/8Orliku.jpg

Logon screen 
*i.imgur.com/qaKKEjQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SL4vOAD.png

Reconnect your internet connection. Your video driver and other stuff will begin updating in background. You can download drivers directly if you wish.

Few apps will be incompatible to some extent. Update should fix that.

Now you have a Windows 10 iso too. Use it to install on other computers.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2015)

^^ Thanks for that guide. Mine is still downloading the update and it will finish once I reach home to let it finish.

Meanwhile, what about the bootloader? Does it overwrites the Grub? I read it retains Grub intact. And you just need to rename the entry of Win7 to Win 10.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

What's the size of Windows 10 ISO?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> What's the size of Windows 10 ISO?



ESD file is 2.6 GB.

When converted to ISO using ESD dcrypter it's about 3.71 GB for 64 bit edition.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> ^^ Thanks for that guide. Mine is still downloading the update and it will finish once I reach home to let it finish.
> 
> Meanwhile, what about the bootloader? Does it overwrites the Grub? I read it retains Grub intact. And you just need to rename the entry of Win7 to Win 10.



Not sure about bootloader stuff. I guess if your bootloader is installed on another harddisk (other than the windows os harddisk), you can simply unplug all other HDDs during installation. That will prevent accidental bootloader rewrites.

I run ubuntu on virtual box. So no idea about others.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> ESD file is 2.6 GB.
> 
> When converted to ISO using ESD dcrypter it's about 3.71 GB for 64 bit edition.


Thank you


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Forgive my n00bness friends   : my lenovo y510p is still on windows 8..Do i have to update it to 8.1 to get the windows 10 update ??? &  i saw some sites reporting that windows 10 would be free for just a year..would this be the same for original windows 8 users ?? :


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2015)

ashs1 said:
			
		

> would this be the same for original windows 8 users ??


 Yes it's true for any user/device that own a qualifying device for the Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 30, 2015)

Do we have proper support for antivirues now? Last time I tried a beta and couldn't install any antivirus like kaspersky, Avast etc...
I'll be upgrading my laptop with 8.1 installed.
Sorry for being uninformed, Do we have a key so that if we format and do a clean install we can use any iso downloaded from net with a genuine key


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2015)

Switched to it from Windows 7 last night. I'm loving it and feeling like 7 with great enhancements.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 30, 2015)

My update failed too. So again leaning towards fresh install. Does a fresh install ask for a key( I have a genuine Windows 8.1 key) or does it activate itself from your microsoft account?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My update failed too. So again leaning towards fresh install. Does a fresh install ask for a key( I have a genuine Windows 8.1 key) or does it activate itself from your microsoft account?



Did you read my earlier post ? It wont ask for key if you are installing from within win 8/8.1.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you read my earlier post ? It wont ask for key if you are installing from within win 8/8.1.



Unable to update with tools. But I did manage to download the ISO. What do you recommend to do now?(Win 7 Pro SP1).


----------



## sagar09 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can anyone inform about its release date in DVDs in India and about the pricing?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am still at 15% with super low speeds (<4mbps ) on a 20mbps conn :/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Unable to update with tools. But I did manage to download the ISO. What do you recommend to do now?(Win 7 Pro SP1).



How to install Windows 10 on your PC | PCWorld


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Unable to update with tools. But I did manage to download the ISO. What do you recommend to do now?(Win 7 Pro SP1).



If it displays the option to save settings for your apps etc then go ahead for install.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have Genuine Windows 8.1.If it update it to Windows 10 will it be free forever?This upto 29th July 2016 is confusing me.
Please someone explain


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> What's the size of Windows 10 ISO?



ISO is 3.10 GB I downloaded it

- - - Updated - - -

Microsoft releases Day 1 patch for bugs and here are the download link for the patch.

x86
x64

- - - Updated - - -



ankitj1611 said:


> I have Genuine Windows 8.1.If it update it to Windows 10 will it be free forever?This upto 29th July 2016 is confusing me.
> Please someone explain



Its free forever for Windows 8 genuine, that's only for pirates


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

First impressions:

I hate this build. It's like they made it for tablets and touch screen devices. ****'s just bad for a desktop user. There are no advanced settings. Everything is simplified to a point where it is useless and feels stupid.

And compatibility isn't so great either. Automatic solutions suck. Had to download video driver manually to make it work. Auto windows update just failed everytime to install the video driver. Now I cannot install other updates unless I click retry. Where the hell is cancel button ? What did you guys do with beta testing and stuff ?

*i.imgur.com/Qw2cP6P.png

This piece of **** runtime broker taking up fourth of CPU usage
*i.imgur.com/JC9GX2q.png


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] i doubted when they said unified os. Anyway did you install day 1 patch?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] i doubted when they said unified os. Anyway did you install day 1 patch?



I got the current updates. I suppose it had day 1 patch.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> First impressions:
> 
> I hate this build. It's like they made it for tablets and touch screen devices. ****'s just bad for a desktop user. There are no advanced settings. Everything is simplified to a point where it is useless and feels stupid.
> 
> And compatibility isn't so great either. Automatic solutions suck. Had to download video driver manually to make it work. Auto windows update just failed everytime to install the video driver. Now I cannot install other updates unless I click retry. Where the hell is cancel button ? What did you guys do with beta testing and stuff ?



Are you using Home or Pro?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are you using Home or Pro?



Pro, bro.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2015)

But Pro has a workaround for disabling Automatic updates of drivers via a GPEdit hack.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But Pro has a workaround for disabling Automatic updates of drivers via a GPEdit hack.



It should update drivers without any issues. Wasted my time doing that. Downloaded manually and it worked.


----------



## baiju (Jul 30, 2015)

I have Win 7 Home Premium and Win 8.1 Pro. Which ISO version should I download? Home or Pro?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you read my earlier post ? It wont ask for key if you are installing from within win 8/8.1.



I read it. But it says upgrade, right? My confusion was for a fresh install .. how do I go about it?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I read it. But it says upgrade, right? My confusion was for a fresh install .. how do I go about it?



I think you can choose the option where you don't keep any settings.
*i.imgur.com/mWWWr5a.png

Essentially a clean installation.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Found the solution. Writing this post from win 10. Drivers update going on.
> 
> Copy the below file to a folder in separate partition (let's say D:\win10)
> C:\$Windows.~BT\Sources\install.esd to D:\win10
> ...


  @Faun ,kudos to you for a complete guide of Windows 10 setup.
Question is : Can I use the single Windows 10 iso to install onto my :--->

1) Desktop PC,having* Genuine + Licensed* Windows 7 Pro (64-bit)?
2) DELL Laptop ,having *Genuine + Licensed* Windows-8.1 Single Language(64-bit)?
I mean won't there be any licensing issues between the two different machines having *two different earlier version of windows*?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Faun ,kudos to you for a complete guide of Windows 10 setup.
> Question is : Can I use the single Windows 10 iso to install onto my :--->
> 
> 1) Desktop PC,having* Genuine + Licensed* Windows 7 Pro (64-bit)?
> ...


Yes as Windows 10 will use the product keys of the OS it is being installed over


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Faun ,kudos to you for a complete guide of Windows 10 setup.
> Question is : Can I use the single Windows 10 iso to install onto my :--->
> 
> 1) Desktop PC,having* Genuine + Licensed* Windows 7 Pro (64-bit)?
> ...



As said above, yeah, you can use same ISO. It will pick up the key of the current machine.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am still at 15% with super low speeds (<4mbps ) on a 20mbps conn :/


So upgrading from Win 7 to Win 10 on a 512 kbps connection will take eternity? 

- - - Updated - - -

Is Windows 10 ISO available as a official torrent? 
I don't want to lose the ISO download in case of net disconnections /if am going out..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 30, 2015)

For me, yes that's eternity.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2015)

Just installed windows 10 and facing lot of issues. Clicking on start doing nothing. Basically almost nothing in taskbar is working. Also behaving too slow.Till now feeling horrible.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hate this update program 

Is official iso available on net ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hate this update program
> 
> Is official iso available on net ?



get esd file from reddit, then make an iso out of it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Just installed windows 10 and facing lot of issues. Clicking on start doing nothing. Basically almost nothing in taskbar is working. Also behaving too slow.Till now feeling horrible.



Check CPU usage in task manager.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hate this update program
> 
> Is official iso available on net ?



Right. Else use the MediaCreator tool to download the ISO or upgrade directly.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

This Runtime Broker taking half of the CPU usage is certainly affecting more win 10 PCs. Quick fix.

Runtime Broker high CPU usage - Microsoft Community


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Hate this update program
> 
> Is official iso available on net ?



Download the app and get ISO file. I did and installed as a fresh install.

Waiting for activation.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> This Runtime Broker taking half of the CPU usage is certainly affecting more win 10 PCs. Quick fix.
> 
> Runtime Broker high CPU usage - Microsoft Community



I have no issues 

As you said previously, the mobile/tablet and touch screen type interface is used everywhere.

When I made Chrome as default, it took me to settings windows where I have to choose default apps for different needs like music, video, browser. They brought almost every setting in one place like ios style.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> When I made Chrome as default, it took me to settings windows where I have to choose default apps for different needs like music, video, browser. They brought almost every setting in one place like ios style.



Yeah, and it's pretty basic. Lacks in uniformity, user experience, and downright ugly in some places.

Few things even remind of a badly put together linux distribution.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2015)

After banging my head for two days I finally installed Windows 10.

First impression: Is it just me or are the titlebars perma-white?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> First impression: Is it just me or are the titlebars perma-white?


Yes, big and ugly titlebars. Obviously a compromise for touch tablets.

Window title bar and buttons size | Windows 10 Forums


Solution for colored titlebars:
How To Change Title Bar Color In Windows 10

- - - Updated - - -

Updated first post with installation and other issues. Hard to keep up with posts scattered around.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Right. *Else use the MediaCreator tool to download the ISO* or upgrade directly.



Ultimately ,I did that...because I have been waiting for the pop up message(when my Windows 10 is ready!?) since 29th.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

Reduce the height of title bar:



> Huge title bar
> *i.imgur.com/kU0J9Lv.jpg
> 
> Open regedit from run (WIN+R) window
> ...



Added to first post in the thread.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

*               How to change the title bar color in Windows 10 with a simple modification             *

                                 Click to enlarge   During the past few months, we have seen Windows 10 go from a simple user interface  to one that has more customizable options such as being able to change  the accent colors. One area Microsoft has yet to update is the title  bars as they have been white during nearly the entire beta period. But  thanks to a simple modification, if you want to change the colors, it's  as simple as applying a new theme.

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1363035258956347750.jpg

*Here's how it works: download the zip file from the link below (no  warranties on this, try at your own risk, we take no responsibility for  anything that may go wrong here) and then extract the zip file. After  extracting, copy the files to Windows -> Resources -> Themes so  that it looks like the image below.*

*Click to enlarge   Once you have copied the files, double click the 'windows' file and  this will apply the color to the title bars. If you want to change the  color, simply go to the personalization menu and switch the accent color  and this will change the title bars to whatever color you want.*

  Seeing how simple this modification is, we are surprised that  Microsoft has not turned this feature on but there may be compatibility  issues that are not obvious. For now, the company isn't commenting on if  or when this functionality will arrive, but until then, you can use  this modification to enable the feature.

*Download: Title Bar Theme files* 

Source:neowin.net

*The best alternative Start menus for Windows 10*


*betanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/classic-shell-Start.jpg
 Windows 10 is here, and with it is the Start menu missing from  Windows 8.x. The world rejoices. Except not everyone likes the new Start  menu which blends the functionality of the Windows 7 menu with the  Metro/Modern tiles from Windows 8.
 If you’re not a fan of Windows 10’s Start menu (and some people are  avoiding the free upgrade purely for this reason), the good news is  there are a number of decent replacements available.


*Classic Shell*
 Ask a Windows 8 user which is the best Start menu and the chances are  they’ll say Classic Shell. It truly is fantastic. It offers a choice of  three different menu styles -- Classic, Two Columns and Windows 7 --  which can be skinned to suit your tastes.
 It is packed with options, including a dedicated shutdown button, the  ability to pin programs directly from Explorer and an enhanced Windows  Search function.
 Most people will choose this Start menu over all others, but there are further choices to consider.


*betanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/classic-shell-menu.jpg
*IObit Start Menu 8*
 Sure, from the name you might think IObit’s Start menu only works in  Windows 8, but it supports Windows 10 too. The program offers a choice  of styles. You can opt for the usual Windows 7 look, or go for the  Windows 8 design which places the Start (or Apps) screen inside a window  on the desktop. It offers a selection of different Start button choices  too.
*Power8*
 Not the most polished looking of Start menus, it lets you access  frequently used applications and pin items. It doesn’t require  installation, so you can try it out without risk. It will work with both  Windows 8.x and 10.
*Start10*
 Stardock’s Windows 10 Start menu replacement lets you choose between  classic or enhanced Start menus. There’s unified search for apps,  settings and files, and you can access desktop and modern apps from the  menu. There’s also a skinnable Start button. It will set you back $4.99,  but there is a 30-day free trial. I'm actually a big fan of this  particular Start menu and would definitely recommend you at least  consider it.
 *betanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Start10.jpg
*Others*
 It’s possible that other Start menus designed for Windows 8.x will  work with Windows 10, but I’ve chosen to only include ones I know will  work with the new OS.
 Will you be using a third party Start menu in Windows 10?

Source:betanews.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 31, 2015)

Official ISO is available on torrent  just search on kickass -


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Official ISO is available on torrent  just search on kickass -



Activate nahi hoga bhai.
ISO is also available on MS website
you can actually use it without activation.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Activate nahi hoga bhai.
> ISO is also available on MS website
> you can actually use it without activation.



Exactly. I own geuine Windows 8, fresh installed windows 10. Now waiting to get activated


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> Exactly. I own geuine Windows 8, fresh installed windows 10. Now waiting to get activated



It won't get activated. Always use the upgrade for the first time.  Get it via the Windows update app or this: Windows 10


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 31, 2015)

Considering past experience I usually install newer versions of Windows after their SP1 is out


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 31, 2015)

I want to upgrade to Windows 10 on my laptop but the thing is the COA sticker has wiped out over time, i have no re-installation disk, the back & recovery drive is gone too that comes with the laptop (the 40 gb something partition). All i'm left with is the service tag. How do i reinstall the windows 7 home that i got with my laptop? Also, i installed Linux in-place of the genuine windows i had. I have the dell XPS L502X.

I read this article, would this method work?

Windows Vista/7 OEM – Applying OEM System Locked Preinstallation Activation using the Activation and Backup Recovery Program | Unofficial Windows Guides


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It won't get activated. Always use the upgrade for the first time.  Get it via the Windows update app or this: Windows 10



I used the same url to download iso and installed it.

I called MS customer care and they are asking me to wait for 24 -48 hours to get activated


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 31, 2015)

I upgraded from win 8.1 genuine to 10 home SL. Activated  
Took about 15hrs to download on 512kbps   using media creation tool. Windows update failed to install it.


The only issue I am facing is the incompatibility of kaspersky 15


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> I upgraded from win 8.1 genuine to 10 home SL. Activated
> Took about 15hrs to download on 512kbps   using media creation tool. Windows update failed to install it.
> 
> 
> The only issue I am facing is the incompatibility of kaspersky 15



Uninstall Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 for now and for the time being use the inbuilt Windows Defender by updating it.OK.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2015)

downloaded 2.7gb update in almost 12 hours and it got stuck in preparing to install...........

not worth the update now, will move on later when MS fixes his ****.....


----------



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> I used the same url to download iso and installed it.
> 
> I called MS customer care and they are asking me to wait for 24 -48 hours to get activated



Did you do an upgrade install? In that case it should have been activated automatically once you connect to internet. If you made a full clean install then you need to provide product key which you will get after upgrading to Windows 10 using key getting tool e.g. PID checker or magical jellybean key finder.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> downloaded 2.7gb update in almost 12 hours and it got stuck in preparing to install...........
> 
> not worth the update now, will move on later when MS fixes his ****.....



I was facing the same problem. Tried downloading two times, failed both times.

Finally I used the Media Creation Tool and upgraded using that.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Did you do an upgrade install? In that case it should have been activated automatically once you connect to internet. If you made a full clean install then you need to provide product key which you will get after upgrading to Windows 10 using key getting tool e.g. PID checker or magical jellybean key finder.



I did a fresh install so i have only windows 8 key


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 31, 2015)

Just mount the iso, click on setup.exe in Windows itself upgrade from there. Make a copy of the iso obviously so you can use it to do a clean install later.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Just mount the iso, click on setup.exe in Windows itself upgrade from there. Make a copy of the iso obviously so you can use it to do a clean install later.



yeah I did the same but upgrade failed. Gonna fresh Install Windows 8.1, activate it and upgrading to Windows 10 

MS CC said so


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> I upgraded from win 8.1 genuine to 10 home SL. Activated
> Took about 15hrs to download on 512kbps   using media creation tool. Windows update failed to install it.
> 
> 
> The only issue I am facing is the incompatibility of kaspersky 15



Install Kaspersky 2016 it is compatible with Windows 10, I installed today


----------



## Shah (Jul 31, 2015)

Have been trying to download the ISO using Media Creation Tools. Is there any way to pause/resume the download? I tried searching on Google, Ended up with a possible solution to resume by running "C:\$Windows.~WS\Sources\Windows\sources\setupprep.exe". I can find the "C:\$Windows.~WS\Sources\" folder. But, Can't find any subfolder named "Windows" under it. I can see some Windows Setup files and a setuphost.exe (C:\$Windows.~WS\Sources\SetupHost.exe) file when the download is running, though. It is also deleted when I close the Media Creation Tool.

Any solution to this?? or Any other way to download the ISO other than Media Creation Tool?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 31, 2015)

is it free, or trial for some time or we have to pay ? 

how to get in iso format so we can keep for future, in case we format pc, how can we get windows 10 back, really is it free ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Install Kaspersky 2016 it is compatible with Windows 10, I installed today



And I was wondering where my Kaspersky 2015 went.

BTW, for those of you who upgraded Windows, it puts all your incompatible applications in the Windows.old folder.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 31, 2015)

Downloaded esd from reddit.
Decrypted and installed

All of it in around 30min.
So far, so good.
For some weird reason the calculator app needs to be installed from windows store.

- - - Updated - - -

Windows activation status says activated.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> is it free, or trial for some time or we have to pay ?
> 
> how to get in iso format so we can keep for future, in case we format pc, how can we get windows 10 back, really is it free ?



It is completely free as long as you already own a genuine copy of Windows 7 or 8.

You can get the ISO using the Media Creator Tool available from the Windows website.


----------



## Shah (Jul 31, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Downloaded esd from reddit.
> Decrypted and installed
> 
> All of it in around 30min.
> ...



Can you send me the reddit link via PM?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 31, 2015)

I think the reddit link can be shared openly, it doesn't promote anything wrong IMO. The files are straight from MSFT servers.

*www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ee1gx/windows_10_10240_esd_download_here/


----------



## Shah (Jul 31, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I think the reddit link can be shared openly, it doesn't promote anything wrong IMO. The files are straight from MSFT servers.
> 
> *www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ee1gx/windows_10_10240_esd_download_here/



Thanks for sharing the link.  Downloading it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine is now activated. Clean Installed windows 8.1, activated it. Then upgraded to windows 10, now it's activated


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2015)

Any idea anyone how to delete the windows.old folder. I can't delete most of the things in that folder Is there any to remove this thing without formatting


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Any idea anyone how to delete the windows.old folder. I can't delete most of the things in that folder Is there any to remove this thing without formatting



How to Delete the Windows.old Folder in Windows 10


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 31, 2015)

Getting this error while converting esd to iso 

decrypt.cmd failed to decrypt with message; “Decryption failed. None of the known/specified RSA keys works


please help


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 31, 2015)

^

What exactly did you do?


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 31, 2015)

so I reserved the download yesterday(wasnt getting the icon until yesterday)
It still isnt upgrading or even downloading
I tried force download etc(CMD commands etc) 
still no luck
any help?
I heard the ISO can ruin the activation 
and since mine is a laptop with an OEM license,I cant afford to lose activation


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

got my student licence for 7 different pcs


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 31, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> 
> What exactly did you do?



followed same steps as mentioned in page 1

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> 
> What exactly did you do?



followed same steps as mentioned in page 1


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> I used the same url to download iso and installed it.
> 
> I called MS customer care and they are asking me to wait for 24 -48 hours to get activated



Was this on a laptop with an OEM license?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally got the solution,since windows 10 latest build have new rsa cryptokey you need latest version *esd*-*decrypter*-*wimlib*-*6.7 to convert it.


*@*Faun* update esd decrypter link with this ​*fv3.failiem.lv/down.php?i=uqtmaal&n=esd-decrypter-wimlib-6.7z&PHPSESSID=43nbuo9p6l0v1gmpdu75r70481


----------



## Limitless (Jul 31, 2015)

even on 10 mbps it's taking hours to download  any help?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 31, 2015)

Updated finally using MediaCreator tool


----------



## Alok (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm in love because => Game DVR

1. win+ctrl+D and win+ctrl+arrows (or 4 finger swipe)

2. Game DVR , not only games but you can record any application.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Was this on a laptop with an OEM license?


Nope. Download ISO using mediacreation tool. And upgrade your OS when booted it will activated automatically. Download produkey and get the new windows 10 key. After that do a fresh install if needed with new key.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 1, 2015)

anyone has problem with store. For me store not opening


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 1, 2015)

Is it safe to delete $windows-BT and $Windows-WS folder after upgrade?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it safe to delete $windows-BT and $Windows-WS folder after upgrade?



Yeah.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Finally got the solution,since windows 10 latest build have new rsa cryptokey you need latest version *esd*-*decrypter*-*wimlib*-*6.7 to convert it.
> 
> 
> *@*Faun* update esd decrypter link with this ​*fv3.failiem.lv/down.php?i=uqtmaal&n=esd-decrypter-wimlib-6.7z&PHPSESSID=43nbuo9p6l0v1gmpdu75r70481



Updated


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 1, 2015)

For high speed connections not maxing out, use IDM or FDM to download esd files. It worked in my case. Speeds went up from 3-4mbps to 19-20mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 1, 2015)

Downloaded + Upgraded + Running (Keeping all files intact,except some few non-compatible apps,deleted or deactivated by Windows 10) Windows-10 (Single Language)(64-bit) onto my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
This was performed through reserved space of "Get Windows 10" app icon itself.
Though it took nearly  7hrs. to complete the download + upgradation through the BSNL 1Mbps BB unlimited connection,after my 2Mbps FUP was completed.
The best thing is ,the *UEFI dual boot is kept fully preserved and untouched* by this upgradation of Windows 10. I also have Fedora 22(64-bit) MATE Desktop installed onto a separate  partition on my laptop.
*Till now no problems no issues no failure*......................................

Just a query though :->

Whenever I am logging onto Windows 10,it's booting faster than Windows8.1 ,but the desktop screen is opened into Metro Tiles apps.
I want to have default Desktop screen after logging in.
How???


----------



## rajesh00 (Aug 1, 2015)

Done upgrading Windows 10.Took me 1hour 15min.Found 2 issues so far. 
First,Booting takes more time than with win 8.1.I thought its conflicting with win 8 as this is an upgrade so set the switched OS time '30' to '0'.But still no use.Googled and saw many have this problem.May be clean install will solve.

Second is the Search,when i try to search installed apps/web,it doesn't show instantly.Its just keep searching.But it searches quickly after 5min or so.I think after starting windows it takes some time to recognize all installed application.I don't find this issue on win 7 or 8.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2015)

*ProduKey v1.80 - Recover lost Windows/Office Product Key (CD-Key)

*Link:*www.nirsoft.net/utils/produkey-x64.zip


PS:ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server


----------



## rajesh00 (Aug 1, 2015)

Seems like slow booting is solved.Restarted 4-5 times. Now windows start in 11sec and shutdown in 5sec. But search is horrible,i can reply here faster than it searches my steam application. lol.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2015)

Windows 10 Updating, Reinstalling And Activation Guide: Essential Advice To Avoid Problems - Forbes


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> Nope. Download ISO using mediacreation tool. And upgrade your OS when booted it will activated automatically. Download produkey and get the new windows 10 key. After that do a fresh install if needed with new key.



Are you 100% sure?
Im a bit scared of messing up activation or losing data

So I want to install this on my laptop running Dell's OEM Windows 7 (preloaded)

So I just need to download the ISO using media creation tool, run the setup.exe and select upgrade and itll automatically activate??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

> So I just need to download the ISO using media creation tool, run the setup.exe and select upgrade and itll automatically activate??


 Yes. Worked for me too. Get the tool, click upgrade then sitback and relax. Once you upgrade you can clean install in the future as per need.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *ProduKey v1.80 - Recover lost Windows/Office Product Key (CD-Key)
> 
> *Link:*www.nirsoft.net/utils/produkey-x64.zip
> 
> ...



when must this be used?
before upgrade or after?

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Worked for me too. Get the tool, click upgrade then sitback and relax. Once you upgrade you can clean install in the future as per need.



ok no risk of data loss and activation right?
If so ill take the plunge now


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> when must this be used?
> before upgrade or after?



There is NO Windows 10 product key. You don't even need your old Windows key. Microsoft are storing activations based on your hardware. Every time you do a clean install Windows will auto activate. Just upgrade using the tool & it'll work fine.



> ok no risk of data loss and activation right?
> If so ill take the plunge now



Didn't lose stuff. Just back up "My documents" and important  stuff in C drive just for safety & you'll be fine.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> when must this be used?
> before upgrade or after?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


You can keep files during upgrade, it will be selected default. 

Anyway Backup recommended.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok thanks guys !! sorry for noob questions !! am gonna take the plunge now


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 1, 2015)

My Laptop (DELL Inspiron 14 5447) has Windows 10  activated,no problem,since I upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1 (64-bit).
But for my Desktop-PC , I am doing a clean install of Windows 10 Pro(64-bit). Though I have the product key with me during purchasing of Windows 7Pro(64-bit).
Is that key valid/legitimate?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

^ That key is a Windows 7 key and won't work with Windows 10. You have to upgrade once using the same method as laptop then clean format to activate correctly. Else you won't be able to activate.


----------



## Shah (Aug 1, 2015)

Upgraded to Windows 10 by downloading the ESD files from reddit (Thanks to [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] for the link) and decrypting it. Since, I didn't do a clean install, Windows is activated. 

Updating Drivers now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> There is NO Windows 10 product key. You don't even need your old Windows key. Microsoft are storing activations based on your hardware. Every time you do a clean install Windows will auto activate. Just upgrade using the tool & it'll work fine.



What happens when I change my hardware ?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> What happens when I change my hardware ?



I think youll have to call microsoft for activation if you clean install after changing the hardware


----------



## Shah (Aug 1, 2015)

Is there any way to turn off automatic updates?


----------



## Limitless (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Worked for me too. Get the tool, click upgrade then sitback and relax. Once you upgrade you can clean install in the future as per need.


I am installing with pendrive so I have to boot and then install or simply run setup.exe?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 1, 2015)

Limitless said:


> I am installing with pendrive so I have to boot and then install or simply run setup.exe?



You can do both. Run setup.exe to upgrade or boot from USB for clean installation.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2015)

Shah said:


> Is there any way to turn off automatic updates?


Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services>Windows Update and STOP the service
In the Startup Type>Click Disabled.
Windows Update will get permanently disabled.

or 

Microsoft releases tool to block Windows 10 updates

Link:Microsoft releases tool to block Windows 10 updates - gHacks Tech News


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services>Windows Update and STOP the service
> In the Startup Type>Click Disabled.
> Windows Update will get permanently disabled.
> 
> ...



Been doing this since Windows 7 SP1 and windows 8.1


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ That key is a Windows 7 key and won't work with Windows 10. You have to upgrade once using the same method as laptop then clean format to activate correctly. Else you won't be able to activate.



Just run setup in Windows 7 & at the end choose not to keep files & apps (By default it will be at keep files & apps)

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services>Windows Update and STOP the service
> In the Startup Type>Click Disabled.
> Windows Update will get permanently disabled.
> 
> ...



Great.. Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> What happens when I change my hardware ?


Not sure. But I read on some thread in reddit that you'll have to use their phone activation.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2015)

Found out that I cannot upgrade to W10 from W8.0. Now I have to download and install 8.1 and then upgrade to W10. I don't know why they did this. If people can upgrade from Windows 7, then why not from Windows 8.0?

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> What happens when I change my hardware ?


I've heard that simple hardware changes like RAM and stuff won't affect it. A motherboard change however will require you to activate it again.

Edit: Can anyone confirm if I HAVE to download W8.1 first? I asked on reddit someone said no. Asked on the irc channel, and one said yes and the other said no..I'm confused..The media creation tool seems to be downloading W10 without any problems..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Found out that I cannot upgrade to W10 from W8.0. Now I have to download and install 8.1 and then upgrade to W10. I don't know why they did this. If people can upgrade from Windows 7, then why not from Windows 8.0?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I downloaded Windows 8.1 Pro with Update 1 & activated it, afterwards upgraded to Windows 10 Pro. So this is the procedure for anybody.

What happens If I happen to change my Graphics Card? Will I need to activate it again?


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Edit: Can anyone confirm if I HAVE to download W8.1 first? I asked on reddit someone said no. Asked on the irc channel, and one said yes and the other said no..I'm confused..The media creation tool seems to be downloading W10 without any problems..



Ok, you need to update to 8.1 first


> If your version is Windows 8, you need to do the free update to Windows 8.1 to be eligible for the Windows 10 upgrade. Instructions for upgrading to Windows 8.1 can be found at: Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Windows Help
> After updating to 8.1, you will also need to install this update: Install the Windows 8.1 Update (KB 2919355) - Windows Help


*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3081048

Then read this link 
How to Upgrade to Windows 10 - Microsoft


Adding to first post.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

What happens If I happen to change my Graphics Card? Will I need to activate it again?


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> What happens If I happen to change my Graphics Card? Will I need to activate it again?



Don't spam by double posting. Members can see your earlier post.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/4rrjP0Pl.jpg

Lol, something happened.. Classic Microsoft.
And it happened two times. First at 91% and other at 88%. 
Looks like esd way is the only sure way.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok guys, i am planning to buy a new laptop in a months time, it may or may not come with windows 10 

so till what time windows 10 upgrade is available for free, what is the last day for free upgrade


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Ok guys, i am planning to buy a new laptop in a months time, it may or may not come with windows 10
> 
> so till what time windows 10 upgrade is available for free, what is the last day for free upgrade


Free for one year.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> *i.imgur.com/4rrjP0Pl.jpg
> 
> Lol, something happened.. Classic Microsoft.
> And it happened two times. First at 91% and other at 88%.
> Looks like esd way is the only sure way.



Is it during the file download ? Or when you are trying to install ?

If file download, shouldn't it resume from last point ?

I got the something happened too but on a trivial matter. It looks someone was too cool at coding.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2015)

why dont they just let user download iso, like link os does, no need of this media creation tool, just one iso, which let you install any pc, upgrade or gresh install, just like linux


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Is it during the file download ? Or when you are trying to install ?
> 
> If file download, shouldn't it resume from last point ?



It's the Media Creation Tool. No, the download didn't resume.


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> What happens If I happen to change my Graphics Card? Will I need to activate it again?



Key will be registered in mobo bios not in GFX bios so no problem


Vyom said:


> It's the Media Creation Tool. No, the download didn't resume.



try changing the language preference to US
*www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ezp5j/something_happened_during_my_windows_10/


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> It's the Media Creation Tool. No, the download didn't resume.



Well...that's shitty download programming then.

I just completed download from Media Creation Tool (selected US English during download). Size of x64 iso is 3.1 GB (created from ESD file of 2.61 GB), while the one I created from the automatic updated ESD(2.61 GB) is about 3.71 GB. 

I can't tell which one to keep now for future installations. Both were created from same size ESD.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Well...that's shitty download programming then.
> 
> I just completed download from Media Creation Tool (selected US English during download). Size of x64 iso is 3.1 GB (created from ESD file of 2.61 GB), while the one I created from the automatic updated ESD(2.61 GB) is about 3.71 GB.
> 
> I can't tell which one to keep now for future installations. Both were created from same size ESD.



Check both ISO in VirtualBox, and see if there's any difference. Atleast try to.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 2, 2015)

I have downloaded windows 10 using media tool is there any way I can install windows 10 without waiting? because windows 8 key I am entering during installation is not working


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

Limitless said:


> I have downloaded windows 10 using media tool is there any way I can install windows 10 without waiting? because windows 8 key I am entering during installation is not working



Nope. Read the first post. You must have either Win 7 or Win 8.1 to be eligible for upgrade to Win 10.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Check both ISO in VirtualBox, and see if there's any difference. Atleast try to.



That's a lot of time waste in installing. I will keep both. Will do a version check.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

I forced download and after downloading 3 gb it failed stating that it is corrupt download


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I forced download and after downloading 3 gb it failed stating that it is corrupt download



Use this.

Download the file and use it to install win 10.
Make sure you "upgrade to windows 10" and not do a fresh install(If you attempt this then your windows will not activate).
Also if you're having the problem "something happened" then change your system locale language to English(United States).

I used this method and Windows 10 is working flawlessly.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys, is this safe time to update?? I have been hearing news that NVIDIA GPU users must wait for proper driver support.
[STRIKE] Also, How can i install Windows 10 from Win8 or is it compulsory to upgrade to win 8.1 ?? [/STRIKE] 
Just read this info on first page!!


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys

My lappy came with windows 8 genuine but the recovery partition got accidentally formatted while installing fedora
(i don't have any recovery disks either).I am not a Windows fan i use dual booted win 7 occasionally for gaming but I'd like to check out win 10 before the free upgrade offer expires so that i can have a genuine license for future use if need be.

From what i understand the geuine key is hard coded in the mobo of the lappy so it's not lost yet.What i would like to know is that if i download win 8 iso and install will it recognize this key and activate itself so that i can upgrade to 8.1 and then to 10 ?

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Guys, is this safe time to update?? I have been hearing news that NVIDIA GPU users must wait for proper driver support.
> [STRIKE] Also, How can i install Windows 10 from Win8 or is it compulsory to upgrade to win 8.1 ?? [/STRIKE]
> Just read this info on first page!!




Yup you need to be on 8.1 to perform upgrade no two ways about it presently


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Guys
> 
> My lappy came with windows 8 genuine but the recovery partition got accidentally formatted while installing fedora
> (i don't have any recovery disks either).I am not a Windows fan i use dual booted win 7 occasionally for gaming but I'd like to check out win 10 before the free upgrade offer expires so that i can have a genuine license for future use if need be.
> ...



Yes, windows 8 will recognize the key.
Many users have upgraded from windows 7 to windows 10.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, is this safe time to update?? I have been hearing news that NVIDIA GPU users must wait for proper driver support.
> [STRIKE] Also, How can i install Windows 10 from Win8 or is it compulsory to upgrade to win 8.1 ?? [/STRIKE]
> Just read this info on first page!!




I installed today (fresh install) and after install the builtin Radeon HD 4250 driver  and Netgear wifi dongle driver not there.My PC uses a usb wifi dongle.



Luckily i had Win 8.1 x64 drivers for both and working now.

Yeah Amd page also doesn't mention any new driver but win 8.1 drivers  shud work.

*i.imgur.com/7lSgZ3g.png?1


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yes, windows 8 will recognize the key.
> Many users have upgraded from windows 7 to windows 10.



Are you sure ? So should i get 8 iso or 8.1 iso ?

Edit : I suppose you didn't understand my querry fully i have a laptop that came with win 8 genuine oem license.I formatted it and don't have recovery disk either.I am asking if i download win 8 iso and install it will that get activated from oem license in mobo/bios so that i can upgrade to 10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Are you sure ? So should i get 8 iso or 8.1 iso ?



If you have Windows 8 upgrade to 8.1 then to 10 or else Download 8.1 directly then upgrade to 10.OK.

You cannot upgrade directly from Windows 8 to 10(not 8.1).OK.

If you have Windows 7 you can directly upgrade to 10.OK. Am I clear now?


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you have Windows 8 upgrade to 8.1 then to 10 or else Download 8.1 directly then upgrade to 10.OK.
> 
> You cannot upgrade directly from Windows 8 to 10(not 8.1).OK.
> 
> If you have Windows 7 you can directly upgrade to 10.OK. Am I clear now?



I don't have win 8 .All i am asking is that if i get a win8 iso and install it will it become genuine or get activated (so that i can upgrade to 8.1 and later to genuine 10) ? My lappy came with genuine win 8 but i formatted the disk full i don't have recovery disks either i'd like to know if i install a copy of 8 now will it automatically identify the oem license coded in mobo and activate itself making it genuine


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> I don't have win 8 .All i am asking is that if i get a win8 iso and install it will it become genuine or get activated (so that i can upgrade to 8.1 and later to genuine 10) ? My lappy came with genuine win 8 but i formatted the disk full i don't have recovery disks either i'd like to know if i install a copy of 8 now will it automatically identify the oem license coded in mobo and activate itself making it genuine



Yeah, it should get activated. After that you will have to upgrade to 8.1 before you can upgrade to win 10.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it should get activated. After that you will have to upgrade to 8.1 before you can upgrade to win 10.



Thank you i guess nobody has really tried this before while i was waiting for reply here i posted in another forum but there a guy said it wouldn't get activated with oem license unless you have a oem version of windows


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Thank you i guess nobody has really tried this before while i was waiting for reply here i posted in another forum but there a guy said it wouldn't get activated with oem license unless you have a oem version of windows



You can download win 8.1 iso also. I have been in this situation before. Win 8.1 iso will work.

- - - Updated - - -

In my 2 cases, both of the windows activated as soon as I plugged in the RJ45 cable.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yes, windows 8 will recognize the key.
> Many users have upgraded from windows 7 to windows 10.



You need to upgrade to Windows 8.1 before upgrading to Windows 10. Make sure you do so.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You need to upgrade to Windows 8.1 before upgrading to Windows 10. Make sure you do so.



I was already on windows 8.1.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2015)

I meant to reply to that guy you were replying to. My bad.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2015)

Well just stumbled upon an article on TomsHardware. Take your time to read the entire article.

Rolling Back From Windows 10 To Your Older OS Appears Problematic


----------



## Makx (Aug 2, 2015)

From *www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3fhrh9/download_win10_iso_from_ms_server_no_media/
Download Windows 10 iso from Tech Bench
and someone said changing Media Creation Toolkit link to your country will solve the "something happened" error, like *www.microsoft.com/*en-in*/software-download/windows10


----------



## dissel (Aug 3, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well just stumbled upon an article on TomsHardware. Take your time to read the entire article.
> 
> Rolling Back From Windows 10 To Your Older OS Appears Problematic



If this 'Deactivation of OLD windows' is true then what happen to those user who bought retail copy of Windows 7 and upgrade to Windows 10 ? Is their Licence is Hardware Locked ?

My Win 7 is Retail Copy, when I purchased (2009) I use different machine, but later (2013) I upgrade Hardware (Proc+Mobo+RAM) to a different config - I need to call Microsoft to Activate it & using it till now....In 2014 my HDD died and replace it with a new one - Then It auto activated.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2015)

[h=1]Windows 10 brings back the Start Menu – here’s how to customize it[/h]First things first: the Start Menu looks  quite a bit different from the one you’re used to in Windows 7 and  earlier versions of Microsoft’s desktop OS. Here’s a quick look:

*i.imgur.com/etpgHSl.jpg

As you can see, Microsoft used a somewhat traditional layout on the  left side of the menu, and then a tile-based section reminiscent of  Windows 8’s Start screen can be found on the right.
 Don’t be afraid… it’s not going to take over your computer like it did in Windows 8 — unless you want it to.


 Clicking on the top-right corner of the Start Menu and dragging your  mouse or finger will resize the box. You can also customize the look and  feel of the Start Menu by opening *Settings* and then clicking on *Personalization*.
 Right-clicking on any tile will open up a small menu with options to  unpin it from your Start Menu, resize it, disable live tile features  (animated updates that display on the tile) or pin the tile’s associated  app to the task bar below. Left-clicking and holding on any tile will  let you drag it around to rearrange the order of your tiles, or to  regroup them.


 Right-clicking any app or file anywhere on your computer will give you an option to pin it to the Start Menu.


 Finally, clicking *Settings*, *Personalization* and then *Start*  will allow you to enable or disable a few key features. “Show most used  apps” will automatically pin apps you commonly open near the top of the  left side of the menu, while “Show recently added apps” will add a  section beneath that to show apps you’ve recently installed.


 You can also toggle “Use Start full screen” to on if you’re a masochist.

Source:bgr.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2015)

dissel said:


> If this 'Deactivation of OLD windows' is true then what happen to those user who bought retail copy of Windows 7 and upgrade to Windows 10 ? Is their Licence is Hardware Locked ?
> 
> My Win 7 is Retail Copy, when I purchased (2009) I use different machine, but later (2013) I upgrade Hardware (Proc+Mobo+RAM) to a different config - I need to call Microsoft to Activate it & using it till now....In 2014 my HDD died and replace it with a new one - Then It auto activated.





> Microsoft has stated that even with customer support, some hardware changes will invalidate your free copy of Windows 10 and require you to purchase one. (This limitation does not exist in retail copies of Windows 10; those can be re-used by the user regardless of any hardware changes.)



So it's not applicable for Retail copies.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 3, 2015)

Makx said:


> From *www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3fhrh9/download_win10_iso_from_ms_server_no_media/ Download Windows 10 iso from Tech Bench and someone said changing Media Creation Toolkit link to your country will solve the "something happened" error, like *www.microsoft.com/*en-in*/software-download/windows10


  Get the ISO from here instead - *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

I dont know if this has been answered.
If I have reserved win10 for my PC but not still getting the windows 10 downoad
Can I donload the ISO>make it into a bootable flash USB>boot from it>choose upgrade instead of custom install>Will this activate?
OR
Download ISO>make into Bootable USB>start installation from windows directly

Question: will I be asked for activation/key during or after installation?


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I dont know if this has been answered.
> If I have reserved win10 for my PC but not still getting the windows 10 downoad
> Can I donload the ISO>make it into a bootable flash USB>boot from it>choose upgrade instead of custom install>Will this activate?
> OR
> ...



Both scenarios windows will be activated automatically. If asked for key just press skip button.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys, *Mail *app working on your W10?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Both scenarios windows will be activated automatically. If asked for key just press skip button.



So technically, If the windows10 app tells me that I have successfully reserved my copy of windows 10, I can now download and install(read upgrade) from ISO and it should activate?
This is when the win10 download is still not showing up.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> So technically, If the windows10 app tells me that I have successfully reserved my copy of windows 10, I can now download and install(read upgrade) from ISO and it should activate?
> This is when the win10 download is still not showing up.



Actually if you have reserved it then download will be rolled out to everyone incrementally but we downloads it and install it. If you upgrade it will be activated automatically by looking at genuine windows 8 key. If you clean install it, then you have to wait for windows server to validate it, it will take min 2 days. Validation happens by registered ms mail




Flash said:


> Guys, *Mail *app working on your W10?



Yes it is. Added outlook, 2 gmail and 1 yahoo accounts


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Really skeptical whether I should upgrade to Windows 10 because I recently upgraded from win 8 to win8.1 & I noticed: 
1. Startup is slightly low.
2. Dragonball xenoverse used to work flawlessly on 1080p resolution on my y510p..in win8.1, the game stutters.. I have to play in 720p ..

I also have a doubt: my laptop came installed with windows 8 single language ( OEM).. Which can be upgraded to win10 home. .I also have a Windows 7 pro original CD which can be upgraded to win10 pro edition. Any particular advantages of pro version for regular user?? Should I stay with win8 or shift to win7 & then upgrade?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2015)

Can anybody help me get Windows 10 x64 bit drivers for my HP LaserJet M1136 MFP? I cannot find anywhere on the net!!!


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Really skeptical whether I should upgrade to Windows 10 because I recently upgraded from win 8 to win8.1 & I noticed:
> 1. Startup is slightly low.
> 2. Dragonball xenoverse used to work flawlessly on 1080p resolution on my y510p..in win8.1, the game stutters.. I have to play in 720p ..
> 
> I also have a doubt: my laptop came installed with windows 8 single language ( OEM).. Which can be upgraded to win10 home. .I also have a Windows 7 pro original CD which can be upgraded to win10 pro edition. Any particular advantages of pro version for regular user?? Should I stay with win8 or shift to win7 & then upgrade?





> *Windows 10 Home Vs Windows 10 Pro: What are the differences?
> 
> While Windows 10 Home is focused firmly on the consumer, Windows 10 Pro is more for power-users, and those running small to medium businesses. This can be seen in the advanced security features found in the Pro package.
> 
> ...


Windows 10 Home vs Pro comparison review - Feature - PC Advisor

I would go for pro. Go to windows 7 and upgrade out to windows 10 pro

I haven't faced any issues yet. Regards to games my gfx is in replacement will get it in 3 days so no gaming no performance check


----------



## dissel (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello Experts & Forum Members,

I'm able to update my my Retail Copy of Windows 7 yesterday after trying 4th Time with my crappy BSNL broadband connection and Windows 10 got activated immediately after first Boot.

Now the turn to Windows 7 Home OEM (VIAO), but I'm stuck to 'Something Happened' Error. Change Everything to United States but no luck - Please I seek you guidance and help.

Below the pic - Please let me know what else I need to do ?

*i.imgur.com/eKJJ0zW.png

*i.imgur.com/BZoFRBP.png

*i.imgur.com/vV5cOpI.png


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Actually if you have reserved it then download will be rolled out to everyone incrementally but we downloads it and install it. If you upgrade it will be activated automatically by looking at genuine windows 8 key. If you clean install it, then you have to wait for windows server to validate it, it will take min 2 days. Validation happens by registered ms mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amjath,
My windows 10 app never asked for my e-mail address.
Is it not supposed to?
It just said, click her to reserve, I clicked, a circle rolled for a few seconds and said that's it, you're all done. we will let you know when the ABC is ready.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

^ [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] also had this issue. I asked him to do the same what you did. Let him reply for what he did


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> amjath,
> My windows 10 app never asked for my e-mail address.
> Is it not supposed to?
> It just said, click her to reserve, I clicked, a circle rolled for a few seconds and said that's it, you're all done. we will let you know when the ABC is ready.


It should. But leave it, download an ISO and do it. Also you could reserve the ISO for future


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> amjath,
> My windows 10 app never asked for my e-mail address.
> Is it not supposed to?
> It just said, click her to reserve, I clicked, a circle rolled for a few seconds and said that's it, you're all done. we will let you know when the ABC is ready.



Same here.. I got the same message : we'll let you know when the download is ready..
Didn't ask for email.


----------



## Makx (Aug 3, 2015)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts & Forum Members,
> 
> I'm able to update my my Retail Copy of Windows 7 yesterday after trying 4th Time with my crappy BSNL broadband connection and Windows 10 got activated immediately after first Boot.
> 
> ...


Try en-in *www.microsoft.com/en-in/software-download/windows10 and let us know if it works or change system locale in administrative tab to english(US)

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Get the ISO from here instead - *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


this link downloads the same media creation toolkit, while that link directly downloads ISO from microsoft website


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

Makx said:


> Try en-in *www.microsoft.com/en-in/software-download/windows10 and let us know if it works or change system locale in administrative tab to english(US)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I go the ISO from the link *www.microsoft.com/en-us/soft...d/windows10ISO
this was on chrome - since I was leaving office I cancelled the download - next day - I could only get the tool
So I used the same link on FF and I got the ISO 
So I have saved the ISO for future.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 3, 2015)

Successfully upgraded to 10 using Media Creation tool to upgrade.

I am trying to make a copy of esd to iso for backup.

Used ESD file from BT folder. Decryptor says it is not specified file from microsoft and original file contains 4 images.

Any help on this?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Successfully upgraded to 10 using Media Creation tool to upgrade.
> 
> I am trying to make a copy of esd to iso for backup.
> 
> ...



Did you check first post ? There is a new version of decryptor. Try that.

Whats the name of esd file ? And the size ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes it is. Added outlook, 2 gmail and 1 yahoo accounts


*i.imgur.com/ahrviEd.jpg

It syncs, but don't show any mails.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 3, 2015)

Update-Guys install was a success, didnt lose any data or any settings etc
have a bunch of driver issues but im resolving them slowly
touchpad,sound and gpu had issues
sound and touchpad were resolved after 2 reboots and I updated touchpad drivers to 8.1 version
running extremely well now
gpu still has issues because of poor driver optimisation but I guess itll be resolved soon
sleep isnt working for my laptop , am reinstalling drivers after wiping them totally just to be sure

overall running better than 7 also


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> *i.imgur.com/ahrviEd.jpg
> 
> It syncs, but don't show any mails.


cant see screen attached [in office]
Remove account and again. I did a fresh install so newly added accounts

But searching the keyword is poor compared to Windows 8.1 mail app



kkn13 said:


> Update-Guys install was a success, didnt lose any data or any settings etc
> have a bunch of driver issues but im resolving them slowly
> touchpad,sound and gpu had issues
> sound and touchpad were resolved after 2 reboots and I updated touchpad drivers to 8.1 version
> ...



Good to hear


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ That key is a Windows 7 key and won't work with Windows 10. You have to upgrade once using the same method as laptop then clean format to activate correctly. Else you won't be able to activate.


In order to do a clean and fresh install of Windows 10 onto my Desktop-PC,I *erased/formatted* the whole of C:\> partition which was housing the Windows 7. But problem arise when MS asked for the key to be activated,and Windows 10 didn't recognise the Windows 7 key.

I had to re-install/freshly install Windows 7 again onto C:\> partition of HDD,but without loading or updating any drivers,updates,I straight way installed and upgraded to Windows 10 Pro (64-bit) on top of Windows 7 Pro (64-bit),through the DVD *.iso

*Bingo! The PC is running Windows 10 Pro(64-bit) with key activated + license valid.
*
No problems,no issue.

I have downloaded + installed nvidia GPU drivers,and all other necessary drivers,apps., which are compatible and running fine under Windows 10 Pro (64-bit).

Question  is : How to disable automatic update of Windows files,apps., system files? Since I am unable to know what is running in the background without monitoring myself.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] also had this issue. I asked him to do the same what you did. Let him reply for what he did



Well, in my case I was truing 64 bit version of the Media Creation tool on 32 bit version of Win 7 (my cousin's PC). It failed. Later when I tried 32 bit version of the tool, I got the two "Something Error" error. But on 3rd try it download both 32 and 64 version of Win 10 without any problem. Weird problem.
Though in the end, I used the ESD file to convert to ISO and then used it to upgrade to Win 10.

For the record, name of ESD was : *10240.16384.150709-1700.th1_clientpro_ret_x64fre_en-us_9d40e15f430ab89a1eabb165acbf40c9f07d18bb.esd* and size was 2.61 GB
After converting to ISO name was: *en_windows_10_pro_10240_x64_dvd.iso* and size was 3.00 GB.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 3, 2015)

is sleep/hibernate working for anyone??
mine isnt 
tried reinstalling amd + intel drivers already twice


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> is sleep/hibernate working for anyone??
> mine isnt
> tried reinstalling amd + intel drivers already twice



working fine here.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 3, 2015)

My laptop is running genuine windows 8.1 64bit whenever I try to install windows 10 using USB method it always asks for key what to do?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

Limitless said:


> My laptop is running genuine windows 8.1 64bit whenever I try to install windows 10 using USB method it always asks for key what to do?



I hope you are trying to run the setup, while booted into Win 8.1. That means, when Win 8.1 is running, you are opening the pen drive and starting setup from there.
Running installation from booting from Pen drive wont work.


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

Limitless said:


> My laptop is running genuine windows 8.1 64bit whenever I try to install windows 10 using USB method it always asks for key what to do?



Hope you are planning for upgrade not clean install. If upgrade from booting from USB stick directly, then skip the key window when asked.


----------



## baiju (Aug 4, 2015)

Limitless said:


> My laptop is running genuine windows 8.1 64bit whenever I try to install windows 10 using USB method it always asks for key what to do?



Ensure that you are upgrading to the same version of win 10 as that of Win 8.1.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2015)

Makx said:


> Try en-in *www.microsoft.com/en-in/software-download/windows10 and let us know if it works or change system locale in administrative tab to english(US)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It offers direct download of ISOs. Did you even try it?


----------



## Makx (Aug 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It offers direct download of ISOs. Did you even try it?


I did, I upgraded via the tool. The tool downloads the iso while the other link downloads them directly, so can be used with download manager.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION]
 from this post (closed thread) = *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/192748-windows-10-discussion-thread-post2245127.html#post2245127 

I installed clean windows 10 pro... then I installed enterprise key, replacing existing pro key.. it worked and now it's showing windows 10 enterprise version...
You can do the same.. if you want...

as per wikipedia page - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_editions#Comparison_chart

In-Place Upgrade from Pro to Enterprise Edition and In-Place Upgrade from Home or Pro to Education Edition...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

Yaar, my PC is stuck at "Working on it page"
What do I need to do?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yaar, my PC is stuck at "Working on it page"
> What do I need to do?



For how many hours?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yaar, my PC is stuck at "Working on it page"
> What do I need to do?



stuck??
at what stage??? are you upgrading??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> For how many hours?



at first 2 hours - I closed
Second time 1 hour and then I closed it


amit.tiger12 said:


> stuck??
> at what stage??? are you upgrading??


You know, when the bubble says, win 10 is ready to download, so I click on the win10 app.
It tell me that its going to give a 10 second popup check etc and then it gets stuck at the moving dots that go round and round in circles.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Uninstall Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 for now and for the time being use the inbuilt Windows Defender by updating it.OK.


Used defender for a while 
Now FUP refreshed and reinstalled latest version from kaspersky

Working fine now. No issues so far


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> You know, when the bubble says, win 10 is ready to download, so I click on the win10 app.
> It tell me that its going to give a 10 second popup check etc and then it gets stuck at the moving dots that go round and round in circles.



did you check download completed or not?? in c drive


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> at first 2 hours - I closed
> Second time 1 hour and then I closed it
> 
> You know, when the bubble says, win 10 is ready to download, so I click on the win10 app.
> It tell me that its going to give a 10 second popup check etc and then it gets stuck at the moving dots that go round and round in circles.



Download using mediacreation tool or entire iso if not downloaded yet


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Should i download windows 10 using windows update or download iso ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Should i download windows 10 using windows update or download iso ?


ISO either from media creation tool or direct link


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Which is faster to download direct iso or from media creation tool ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Which is faster to download direct iso or from media creation tool ?



try this

Windows 10 All the Editions Official Final ISO Direct Download Links ! [UPDATED] | On HAX


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

If i download iso and update it ask for key ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> If i download iso and update it ask for key ?



If you run the iso by mounting and upgrade then it will not ask for key. If upgrading by booting via usb/disk then it will ask for key, then skip it.


----------



## dissel (Aug 4, 2015)

how to choose or customize Windows Update like earlier version of Windows ?

How and where I can select the option "*Let me Choose Which Update need to Download And Install*"


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

dissel said:


> how to choose or customize Windows Update like earlier version of Windows ?
> 
> How and where I can select the option "*Let me Choose Which Update need to Download And Install*"



In win10, you cannot disable windows updates
you can only postpone them.
They will always download in background


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> In win10, you cannot disable windows updates
> you can only postpone them.
> They will always download in background



 thats gonna hog up my bandwidth !!!


----------



## dissel (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> In win10, you cannot disable windows updates
> you can only postpone them.
> They will always download in background



OMG...Then I'm never able to use my 3G Data Card....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> In win10, you cannot disable windows updates
> you can only postpone them.
> They will always download in background



Disable the windows update service.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

For those having limited Bandwidth : How to stop Windows 10 from using your PC's bandwidth to update strangers' systems | PCWorld


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

You can assign the internet connection as a metered connection and then it will not download.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Windows 10 app not showing windows 10 available for download but when go to windows updates there windows 10 available ?should i update


----------



## $hadow (Aug 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> Use this.
> 
> Download the file and use it to install win 10.
> Make sure you "upgrade to windows 10" and not do a fresh install(If you attempt this then your windows will not activate).
> ...



Yeah I was intending to use it but too lazy to search, thanks for this bro


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

You can assign the internet connection as a metered connection and then it will not download.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

faq !! just realised that i had downloaded windows 10 home edition.  I can't use it for updating my windows 8.1 Single Language edition as it is asking for key( with no skip option) :/
I gotta download the whole thing again.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 4, 2015)

Confirmed: Windows 10 Home users to receive forced updates - gHacks Tech News



> In addition to that, Helen Harmetz, Microsoft Senior Product Marketing Manager, confirmed recently that Windows 10 Pro users would not be able to delay updates indefinitely without serious consequences either.
> 
> Customers who are embracing Current Branch for Business do need to consume that feature update within the allotted time period of approximately eight months or they will not be able to see and consume the next security update.
> 
> If Pro users don't install certain updates within eight months of release, they won't be able to install security updates anymore after that time period.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you check first post ? There is a new version of decryptor. Try that.
> 
> Whats the name of esd file ? And the size ?



install.esd 2.61GB

I used 4.x and 6.x versions. Also tried one in github.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> install.esd 2.61GB
> 
> I used 4.x and 6.x versions. Also tried one in github.



Looks like they encrypted it again. Buggers.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> faq !! just realised that i had downloaded windows 10 home edition.  I can't use it for updating my windows 8.1 Single Language edition as it is asking for key( with no skip option) :/
> I gotta download the whole thing again.


Where you download from media creation tool or direct iso ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Where you download from media creation tool or direct iso ?


Encrypted iso..from the reditt link


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

I think you will have to wait till someone releases an updated version of the ESD Decrypter.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 4, 2015)

guys any one facing installation issues from ISO. Downloaded ISO from technet. 

version : windows 10 Enterprise.

System hangs at window logo/ splash screen at start. no progress interface nothing


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

2 Things that are really bugging me : 

1. Automatic updates..My previous experiences with updates always tell me : if all is well, avoid them..

2. Hardware Change : so it seems like if i do a hardware change ( like motherboard/gfx card/hdd change), i am no longer allowed for free upgrade unless i have a retail copy of win7/ 8.1( which i don't..OEM)..if my laptop's mobo/hdd is changed, then i can no longer use windows 10 & i have to shift back to 8.1 :/


P.S: is there any safe way to get windows key from oem laptops ?


----------



## ZTR (Aug 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> P.S: is there any safe way to get windows key from oem laptops ?



There are a few softwares like ProduKey


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 2 Things that are really bugging me :
> 
> 1. Automatic updates..My previous experiences with updates always tell me : if all is well, avoid them..
> 
> ...


You can contact microsoft in case of hardware changes.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 4, 2015)

Can i update using windows 10 iso ? it ask for key ?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2015)

Where can i get the latest drivers for Realtek ALC887 HD audio for Win 10 64 bit?I have an Asus p8 b75-V motherboard but at Asus' official website no win 10 compatible drivers are available for this motherboard yet.

update:i've discovered that on the product page for Asus H81-k which also features the Realtek ALC887,win 10 drivers are available for this audio chipset-will this driver work if i attempt to install it on my system even though i have a different motherboard?Is it likely to cause any issues or problems in the long run?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 2 Things that are really bugging me :
> 
> 1. Automatic updates..My previous experiences with updates always tell me : if all is well, avoid them..
> 
> ...



try saving the tokens
I did them just in case


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

I clean format my machine for Windows 10 backup ed everything except Steam game saves. FML


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

If I transfer my SSD contents to a new SSD would I have to re-validate my license as well.

****. If it is so. I have to again install 8.1 then upgrade to 10 again. Stupid me.


----------



## dissel (Aug 4, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> try saving the tokens
> I did them just in case



how to save tokens ? Can you add some info..

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> If I transfer my SSD contents to a new SSD would I have to re-validate my license as well.
> 
> ****. If it is so. I have to again install 8.1 then upgrade to 10 again. Stupid me.



May not be possible...according to this article which posted earlier here in this thread - MS will deactivate your previous genuine windows licence after 30 days you keep the Free Windows 10 at your machine.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 4, 2015)

Experienced first Windows 10  BSOD when opened a MP4 video file(100) mb from my Motorola X 2014 mobile folder(MTP).
It was a camera video. Using default Music and Tv app.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 4, 2015)

if i boot from stick directly and skip key window,windows 10 will get activated or not?


----------



## Makx (Aug 4, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Can i update using windows 10 iso ? it ask for key ?





Limitless said:


> if i boot from stick directly and skip key window,windows 10 will get activated or not?


yes, but choose upgrade and not fresh install. If it asks for a key, choose skip.
ISO or USB upgradation steps


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Experienced first Windows 10  BSOD when opened a MP4 video file(100) mb from my Motorola X 2014 mobile folder(MTP).
> It was a camera video. Using default Music and Tv app.



Pic.. or it didn't happen. I wish you knew about it before!
How's BSOD in Win 10? Just like Win 8 with a big sad smiley?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok..just finished Installinng windows 10..running smoothly as of now..no noticeable lags..still downloading drivers...UI looks good !
Thankfullly no"Something has happened" error till now.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 5, 2015)

microsoft default audio hd drivers works 
fine.

 dont update Realtek audio hd drivers which u get through windows update. it got headphone issues. cant detect headphones.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> faq !! just realised that i had downloaded windows 10 home edition.  I can't use it for updating my windows 8.1 Single Language edition as it is asking for key( with no skip option) :/
> I gotta download the whole thing again.


use latest kmspico activator from torrent. just install . it will automatically activate ur windows 10.  antivirus may detect it as trojan but its false alarm. dont worry.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 2 Things that are really bugging me :
> 
> 1. Automatic updates..My previous experiences with updates always tell me : if all is well, avoid them..
> 
> ...


haha... there is something called kmspico.  just install it. windows will b auto activated. u can uninstall kmspico after activation.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 5, 2015)

Limitless said:


> if i boot from stick directly and skip key window,windows 10 will get activated or not?


just run kmspico. everything ms office and windows automatically activates.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Pic.. or it didn't happen. I wish you knew about it before!
> How's BSOD in Win 10? Just like Win 8 with a big sad smiley?



Yep same. I got when I tried to overclock.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok guys so here's the deal 

After having exhausted almost 3/4th of my monthly bandwidth trying out different versions of windows i finally managed to get a win 8 iso (from a russian forum) that installs fine and recognizes my laptop's inbuilt OEM license key.I have now upgraded to 8.1 and windows is activated 

A few queries though
-Which version of windows 10 should i download?I am currently on 8.1 core single language.I am assuming that if i get the wrong iso it might not get activated like was happening with me on 8

-Is there an 'all in one' kind of iso which will automatically upgrade mine to a compatible version ?If so where to get such an iso ?


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

I am using windows 10 from few days in my laptop with AMD switachable graphics. The problem is that I am unable to load GTA V in high performance mode. Also it takes more time to boot up as after that bluw windows logo a blank screen appears for 30 seconds and then lock screen comes up.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Ok..just finished Installinng windows 10..running smoothly as of now..no noticeable lags..still downloading drivers...UI looks good !
> Thankfullly no"Something has happened" error till now.


You downloaded from media creation tool or iso ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> You downloaded from media creation tool or iso ?


The iso..I downloaded the ESD file.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> The iso..I downloaded the ESD file.



You upgrade or clean install ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> You upgrade or clean install ?


I upgraded..will try to do a clean install this weekend.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I upgraded..will try to do a clean install this weekend.


It ask for key ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> It ask for key ?


Nope..if you are installing the correct version, it doesn't ask for key.. Windows get automatically activated.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Nope..if you are installing the correct version, it doesn't ask for key.. Windows get automatically activated.


I have windows 8.1 single language should i use this method to update ?


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> You downloaded from media creation tool or iso ?



It takes more time to boot up as after that blue windows logo a blank screen appears for 30 seconds and then lock screen comes up.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> I have windows 8.1 single language should i use this method to update ?


Go for it..ensure that you download the single language iso..the guide given the first page of this thread is perfect.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Go for it..ensure that you download the single language iso..the guide given the first page of this thread is perfect.


Which should i download english or english international ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2015)

If someone is not comfortable with login option in Win 10, can try this:
How to Remove Sign-in Options on Windows 10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

*www.isunshare.com/windows-10-topic.html


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Problem : 

The update centre which shows the update history is not good .. Installed update and failed updates should have been grouped and instead they've just displayed the information in an confusing manner..
The startup time ( from the moment I press the power button to the moment when the desktop is launched[including password entering screen]) is higher..more than a minute.

 Improved : 
Microsoft edge..have been using this more than chrome so far..the ram usage is much lower than chrome..is there any way to transfer all my settings/passwords/bookmarks from chrome to edge??

Gaming : so far, I've tested only Dragonball xenoverse on full settings and it works flawlessly.. Much much better than windows8.1... Gaming seems tone promising..will test more and post results..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Problem :
> 
> The update centre which shows the update history is not good .. Installed update and failed updates should have been grouped and instead they've just displayed the information in an confusing manner..
> The startup time ( from the moment I press the power button to the moment when the desktop is launched[including password entering screen]) is higher..more than a minute.
> ...



I tested this on my age old amd x2 4400+/2GB DDR2/9500GT 512mb
and win10 loads super fast but Edge crawls on more than one tab.
ram usage at idle is 800Mb
I played only rocksmith2014 on it and as far as FPS goes, it was same as win 8.1 but the game had internal failures 
Games are supposed to run better on it but compatibility mode of win7 did not work on it.
I installed win 7 again on this PC.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I tested this on my age old amd x2 4400+/2GB DDR2/9500GT 512mb
> and win10 loads super fast but Edge crawls on more than one tab.
> ram usage at idle is 800Mb
> I played only rocksmith2014 on it and as far as FPS goes, it was same as win 8.1 but the game had internal failures
> ...


How much time is it taking for you guys for Windows 10 to load up ? I'll post my time ( with and without password) in a bit..
I'll post the fps as well..but its definitely better than 8.1 as dbz xenoverse clearly stuttered in win8.1( whats weird is it had no stuttering problem in win8  )

Just realised Microsoft edge doesn't support add-ons...will post the ram usage as well.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> How much time is it taking for you guys for Windows 10 to load up ? I'll post my time ( with and without password) in a bit..
> I'll post the fps as well..but its definitely better than 8.1 as dbz xenoverse clearly stuttered in win8.1( whats weird is it had no stuttering problem in win8  )
> 
> Just realised Microsoft edge doesn't support add-ons...will post the ram usage as well.



edge is still in its infancy.
you are better off with firefox or chrome.
although edge has the same features (read most) it cannot import stuff like password and bookmarks from another browser.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> How much time is it taking for you guys for Windows 10 to load up ? I'll post my time ( with and without password) in a bit..
> I'll post the fps as well..but its definitely better than 8.1 as dbz xenoverse clearly stuttered in win8.1( whats weird is it had no stuttering problem in win8  )
> 
> Just realised Microsoft edge doesn't support add-ons...will post the ram usage as well.


i ran benchmark(3d mark) on windows 10, and almost every time they give a little lower results than windows 7......


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Gollum said:


> edge is still in its infancy.
> you are better off with firefox or chrome.
> although edge has the same features (read most) it cannot import stuff like password and bookmarks from another browser.



yeah... As of now, i'll continue using chrome until edge gets improved. 

 here's the boot time : 
With Password(10 character), it takes about 50 seconds to get to the desktop screen & another 9 seconds( i.e 59 seconds) to completely load all the icons.
I disabled the password screen & also disabled some of the startup items through task manager & then restarted the laptop.
Without Password, it takes 33 seconds to get to the desktop screen & another 6 seconds ( 39 seconds) to completely load all the icons.

I also tested the fps of dragonball Xenoverse using fraps..It might not be the best game to test( due to pauses in-game), but thats the the only one i have right now.
Min : 22	 
Max  :51 
Avg   : 40.867


Here's the RAM Usage of edge, chrome & firefox.. I have opened 2 tabs in each of them ( digit site & forum ). I am guessing chrome & firefox use more resources due to add-ons..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FmnoRbb.png



what about you guys ? are you also facing similar results ??


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> ashs1 said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it..ensure that you download the single language iso..the guide given the first page of this thread is perfect.
> ...


All the drivers will be updated via "Windows Update", once you've upgraded to W10.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> All the drivers will be updated via "Windows Update", once you've upgraded to W10.



Better if he download manually. Automatic update is not good.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 5, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Ok guys so here's the deal
> 
> After having exhausted almost 3/4th of my monthly bandwidth trying out different versions of windows i finally managed to get a win 8 iso (from a russian forum) that installs fine and recognizes my laptop's inbuilt OEM license key.I have now upgraded to 8.1 and windows is activated
> 
> ...



Bump..


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Better if he download manually. Automatic update is not good.


Ya. Heard some drivers for old components are not updating. Also the part i hate in Windows update, is lack of progress bar for each individual update, rather than giving as a whole.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Bump..



Windows 8.1 core = Windows 8.1 Home so download Windows 10 Home.

No ther is no all in one iso


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ya. Heard some drivers for old components are not updating. Also the part i hate in Windows update, is lack of progress bar for each individual update, rather than giving as a whole.



Interface is overly simplified for tablets (universal interface, they say).


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 core = Windows 8.1 Home so download Windows 10 Home.
> 
> No ther is no all in one iso



Thanks will try


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Better if he download manually. Automatic update is not good.



Yes automatic update is not good.

I want Windows 10 drivers for HP LaserJet M1136 MFP . Where can I find them?


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

OT: What happened to your quotes people


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I want Windows 10 drivers for HP LaserJet M1136 MFP . Where can I find them?



If it's not on their official website then try the win 8.1 drivers available there. They might work. My STX drivers are still from win 8.1.

Last option should be automatic update.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> OT: What happened to your quotes people



It's a misquote not handled well


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes automatic update is not good.
> 
> I want Windows 10 drivers for HP LaserJet M1136 MFP . Where can I find them?



HP Driver updates are delayed till 14 Aug.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 6, 2015)

How can I disable automatic updates?


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 6, 2015)

[MENTION=164236]Limitless[/MENTION] If it is pro version, you don't wanna do that.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2015)

Limitless said:


> How can I disable automatic updates?



you cannot, you can only postpone them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> Better if he download manually. Automatic update is not good.



And that is what I am doing successfully!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2015)

IDSA said:
			
		

> "Since its inception more than 20 years ago, the Windows Start menu has been the anchor point for launching apps and getting users to the content they care about. With Windows 8 and Windows Phone 7, Microsoft continued the evolution of the Start screen by adding live tiles which surface relevant and personal information to the user from apps and services. With the Windows 10 Start design, the experience of launching and switching apps is unified across the familiar and learned legacy of the Start menu on desktop PCs—and the modern capabilities of the Start screen on phones and tablets. The design allows users to leverage what they know from one device and apply that knowledge to using a different device in a contextually appropriate manner."



Windows 10 Start menu receives IDSA Digital Design Award | Windows Central


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2015)

Limitless said:


> How can I disable automatic updates?



this is not recommended, as you need updates for Win10 to work properly.

You can disable the BITS service.


Search Services or goto [Control Panel -> System and Security -> Administrative tools ->] Services ---> Search for BITS (Background Intelligence transfer service) Right click and stop service (it'll take 10 secs or so) then right click again and go to properties and change the "Start-up type" to (disabled) so that when you restart the PC the service doesn't Auto-start.

I'm on 4G data plan, so each MB is precious 

HOw to disable BITS service - svchost.exe (netsvcs) is always downloading something - Page 2 - Windows 7 Help Forums 

-------------------

And to disable Win10 from downloading hardware drivers (nVidia/AMD GPU...) you've to enable "Never install driver software form Windows Update"

Open Settings from Start menu - System - About - Advanced System Settings - hardware (tab) - Device Installation Settings - "No, let me choose what to do" - "Never Install driver software from Windows Update"

refer this pic for it.

*i.imgur.com/Wh2W8yD.png


----------



## H2O (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok Guys.

I have a 1 Mbps connection. How long would it take me to download Windows 10? Any rough idea?

Also, can I work on or browse something while Windows 10 is being downloaded?

Thanks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2015)

3.8GB

I downloaded via torrent, because Windows downloader doesnt pause/resume.

yes you can work while its downloading.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 6, 2015)

Windows 10 update size in windows update is 2.7gb and in iso 3.8gb ?which download ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 6, 2015)

Anything about win 10 that is a deal breaker.. Other than compulsory up updates.. It can be disabled anyway


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Windows 10 update size in windows update is 2.7gb and in iso 3.8gb ?which download ?


If you're not installing/changing OS's often, update is the best way for you.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 6, 2015)

dissel said:


> how to save tokens ? Can you add some info..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Advanced Tokens Manager - Josh Cell Softwares


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Windows 10 update size in windows update is 2.7gb and in iso 3.8gb ?which download ?



Updating is the only way to ensure you present Windows license is carried forward. After upgrading once, you can do a clean install as many times you want.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Updating is the only way to ensure you present Windows license is carried forward. After upgrading once, you can do a clean install as many times you want.


I know that but way this large in size than windows update ?


----------



## puli44 (Aug 6, 2015)

Limitless said:


> How can I disable automatic updates?



just disable windows update service from services.msc... it does the job


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 6, 2015)

puli44 said:


> just disable windows update service from services.msc... it does the job




Beecause it is the .esd that is being downloaded not .iso


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2015)

reserved new pc
*i.imgur.com/6IF0QIp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q53TRE8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jEgEik6.jpg


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

I was eyeing for ios tablet guess I should drop it and get a windows tablet


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 7, 2015)

Is windows 10 really worth it? Currently using windows 8.1.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Is windows 10 really worth it? Currently using windows 8.1.


A lot more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2015)

steps: How to configure Windows Update - 

*i.imgur.com/4m9nnVR.png

YOu can select Notify to download & notify to install too, no more auto download.

- - - Updated - - -

--------------------------

How to Get Colored Window Title Bars on Windows 10 (Instead of White)

How to Get Colored Window Title Bars on Windows 10 (Instead of White)


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 7, 2015)

Going to download iso when choosing language which download english or english international ?


----------



## dissel (Aug 7, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> steps: How to configure Windows Update -
> 
> *i.imgur.com/4m9nnVR.png
> 
> ...



Thanks s18000rpm for the tip,

I choose "*Notify For Download And Notify For Install*"

But there is nothing under Settings though...

- - - Updated - - -

Update : *gpedit.msc* not available for Windows 10 *Home* Edition... ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah, only for Pro and Enterprise edition.

Sorry i didn't mention it in op

- - - Updated - - -

there are many help/tutorials/tipt & trick threads here *www.reddit.com/r/windows10

*www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f48kd/windows_10_tips_and_tricks/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2015)

All my 3 devices are running *activated/licensed* Windows 10 successfully with updates...

1). Desktop PC (Upgraded from Windows 7 PRO 64-bit)

2). DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop (Upgraded from Windows-8.1 Single Language 64-bit)

3). Micromax Canvas LapTab LT666 Hybrid 2-in-1 (Upgraded from Windows-8.1 Single Language 32-bit)


----------



## polupoka (Aug 9, 2015)

*Facing a strange problem. For last 3 hours trying hard to recognise my MOTO X(1st gen) and One Plus One 64gb in 'Windows 10 Education N'64 bit but in vein!
Though they are working fine on windows 8.1. 
Anyone facing similar problem?
*


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> All my 3 devices are running *activated/licensed* Windows 10 successfully with updates...
> 
> 1). Desktop PC (Upgraded from Windows 7 PRO 64-bit)
> 
> ...


How much time to take download update on bsnl broadband ?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

Can I install windows 10 directly from a USB pen drive by making a bootable drive using Rufus??? Also, should I select legacy boot or UEFI boot???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Can I install windows 10 directly from a USB pen drive by making a bootable drive using Rufus??? Also, should I select legacy boot or UEFI boot???



Yes you can install Windows 10 from a USB pen drive using Rufus. You need not select anything it auto selects everything.OK.Just select the ISO and point the USB pen drive that's all.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes you can install Windows 10 from a USB pen drive using Rufus. You need not select anything it auto selects everything.OK.Just select the ISO and point the USB pen drive that's all.


I meant while selecting the boot drive priority in the BIOS, should I select UEFI boot or Legacy boot???


----------



## Makx (Aug 9, 2015)

u can choose either UEFI boot or Legacy boot. UEFI mode will format whole disk to create GPT partition.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 9, 2015)

Has anyone given win10 Windows to go a try. Want to install this


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I meant while selecting the boot drive priority in the BIOS, should I select UEFI boot or Legacy boot???



if u have a laptop, or UEFI BIOS, slecting UEFI boot will not allow you to image the PC as the Flash Drive will also need to be UEFI compatible.
USE Rufus to make the flash drive UEFI capable.
The OS installation will take care of the rest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

Windows 10 Updating, Reinstalling And Activation Guide: Essential Advice To Avoid Problems


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> How much time to take download update on bsnl broadband ?



For a 2Mbps speed it takes nearly 3~3.5 hrs in BSNL broadband line.
Depending upon local conditions,line noise,etc. Since speed does'nt remain all along the same as 2Mbps, mind that.

ARE YOU ON A BSNL BROADBAND????????????


> *p.s.* In fact you've questioned me the same on my pm.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm using Samsung 850 Evo 250GB on my laptop.

I see a black screen for a very long time between the Windows 10 boot animation and the User login screen. What to do?

Boot time is very slow in comparison to Windows 7 and it doesn't feel like I'm using a SSD at all. Applications also start a bit slower, not as slow as on a HDD but Windows 7 on this SSD was amazing. Windows 10? Not anymore.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn g3258 doesn't go well with the rtm


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> For a 2Mbps speed it takes nearly 3~3.5 hrs in BSNL broadband line.
> Depending upon local conditions,line noise,etc. Since speed does'nt remain all along the same as 2Mbps, mind that.
> 
> ARE YOU ON A BSNL BROADBAND????????????


You downloaded from windows update or iso ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2015)

ico said:


> I'm using Samsung 850 Evo 250GB on my laptop.
> 
> I see a black screen for a very long time between the Windows 10 boot animation and the User login screen. What to do?
> 
> Boot time is very slow in comparison to Windows 7 and it doesn't feel like I'm using a SSD at all. Applications also start a bit slower, not as slow as on a HDD but Windows 7 on this SSD was amazing. Windows 10? Not anymore.


Strange, boot time is almost half of what I had on my old machine and this is just my normal HDD machine. Maybe do a clean install & try? I guess it's just too much to do and beats the purpose of "updating" the first place.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2015)

ico said:


> I'm using Samsung 850 Evo 250GB on my laptop.
> 
> I see a black screen for a very long time between the Windows 10 boot animation and the User login screen. What to do?
> 
> Boot time is very slow in comparison to Windows 7 and it doesn't feel like I'm using a SSD at all. Applications also start a bit slower, not as slow as on a HDD but Windows 7 on this SSD was amazing. Windows 10? Not anymore.


Many have similar problem.

Download and install latest gpu drivers from amd/nvidia.
Defragment

Wait for the latest updates coming next week Service Release 1.

Try this too - Solved Fix for windows 10 booting to a black screen - Windows 10 Forums



> How to fix this
> firstly wait long enough so the mouse cursor to appear when you move the mouse.
> (blank screen with a white mouse cursor)
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Many have similar problem.
> 
> Download and install latest gpu drivers from amd/nvidia.
> Defragment
> ...


I'm using the latest drivers. Catalyst 15.7. Plus, this is a fresh install. Still the same problem.

Not advisable to defragment on a SSD. Not needed as well.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Pic.. or it didn't happen. I wish you knew about it before!
> How's BSOD in Win 10? Just like Win 8 with a big sad smiley?


Yes it was same like win8 bsod

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> I'm using Samsung 850 Evo 250GB on my laptop.
> 
> I see a black screen for a very long time between the Windows 10 boot animation and the User login screen. What to do?
> 
> Boot time is very slow in comparison to Windows 7 and it doesn't feel like I'm using a SSD at all. Applications also start a bit slower, not as slow as on a HDD but Windows 7 on this SSD was amazing. Windows 10? Not anymore.



I did fresh install , power on and shutdown is faster than Win7.

Did you try installing old catalyst driver.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2015)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I did fresh install , power on and shutdown is faster than Win7.
> 
> Did you try installing old catalyst driver.


I'm also on a fresh install with Catalyst 15.7.

btw turn off Fasboot Up and then you'll know which was actually faster. Fastboot up creates problem if you try to open partitions in Linux. I have it turned off.


----------



## Nexus (Aug 9, 2015)

*Upgrade to Windows 10.0*

Hello Guys n' Gals,
I have just upgraded Windows 7.0 Home to Windows 10.0 Home edition. Now as you all already know, its given free by Microsoft. 

Till this point I am not experiencing any problems. In fact OS is sweet and sexy. Interface is changed little bit but feel is nice. Edge Browser certainly edges ahead of IE(again I have upgraded just now, some half an hour ago).

As I said I have upgraded and not formatted Windows 7 to Windows 10, so all data is intact. If you people have done this before, can you please inform me about any problems that I may face in future.

Here are some pics of Windows 10.0


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 9, 2015)

ico said:


> I'm using Samsung 850 Evo 250GB on my laptop.
> 
> I see a black screen for a very long time between the Windows 10 boot animation and the User login screen. What to do?
> 
> Boot time is very slow in comparison to Windows 7 and it doesn't feel like I'm using a SSD at all. Applications also start a bit slower, not as slow as on a HDD but Windows 7 on this SSD was amazing. Windows 10? Not anymore.




Same issue different laptop

Did a fresh install and all drivers are updated yet there is this annoying black screen .Have you found any solutions ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 9, 2015)

my vua audio deck is not working in windows 10


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> my vua audio deck is not working in windows 10



go back to older OS 
or wait for drivers


----------



## m3110w (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All, I plan to purchase a new laptop with Windows 8.1. Then I want to upgrade it to Windows 10. But I have a problem. I live in India and I use 3G cellular link for my internet. It is slow and unreliable and often drops out. The Win10 upgrade download is about 3-6GB. There's no way I could download this without my 3G cellular connection dropping out at some point.

Question: If I click on the system tray Win10 Upgrade icon and start the download and the download fails in the middle, can I resume the download without data loss? Does the Win10 upgrade download make it possible so that partially download data is saved in case connection is lost? I need the ability to resume the download without losing data in case my internet drops out.

Anyone have direct knowledge about this? If not, does anyone know a good place or good forum to post this question? Thanks,


----------



## Makx (Aug 10, 2015)

m3110w said:


> Hi All, I plan to purchase a new laptop with Windows 8.1. Then I want to upgrade it to Windows 10. But I have a problem. I live in India and I use 3G cellular link for my internet. It is slow and unreliable and often drops out. The Win10 upgrade download is about 3-6GB. There's no way I could download this without my 3G cellular connection dropping out at some point.
> 
> Question: If I click on the system tray Win10 Upgrade icon and start the download and the download fails in the middle, can I resume the download without data loss? Does the Win10 upgrade download make it possible so that partially download data is saved in case connection is lost? I need the ability to resume the download without losing data in case my internet drops out.
> 
> Anyone have direct knowledge about this? If not, does anyone know a good place or good forum to post this question? Thanks,


you can download iso from here  with download manager. *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/techbench


----------



## m3110w (Aug 10, 2015)

Makx said:


> you can download iso from here  with download manager. *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/techbench



If I try to download the large ISO file with my slow and unreliable 3G dongle, my internet connection will fail before the download is complete. My question is will I lose all the data I downloaded and have to start over? Or can I resume the download from where I left off without losing the data?

Thanks


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

m3110w said:


> Hi All, I plan to purchase a new laptop with Windows 8.1. Then I want to upgrade it to Windows 10. But I have a problem. I live in India and I use 3G cellular link for my internet. It is slow and unreliable and often drops out. The Win10 upgrade download is about 3-6GB. There's no way I could download this without my 3G cellular connection dropping out at some point.
> 
> Question: If I click on the system tray Win10 Upgrade icon and start the download and the download fails in the middle, can I resume the download without data loss? Does the Win10 upgrade download make it possible so that partially download data is saved in case connection is lost? I need the ability to resume the download without losing data in case my internet drops out.
> 
> Anyone have direct knowledge about this? If not, does anyone know a good place or good forum to post this question? Thanks,


Best option is torrent, if you can find the official one.


----------



## m3110w (Aug 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> Best option is torrent, if you can find the official one.



An official Win10 Upgrade / ISO download torrent would be great. I did a google search and didn't find anything that looked like an "official" torrent. Do you have a link to this official torrent? Thanks,


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> Best option is torrent, if you can find the official one.


+1



Nexus said:


> Hello Guys n' Gals,
> I have just upgraded Windows 7.0 Home to Windows 10.0 Home edition. Now as you all already know, its given free by Microsoft.
> 
> Till this point I am not experiencing any problems. In fact OS is sweet and sexy. Interface is changed little bit but feel is nice. Edge Browser certainly edges ahead of IE(again I have upgraded just now, some half an hour ago).
> ...



Only guys only guys


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,
     I have updated my laptop from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 last weekend. During this process, it had failed with first download and re-downloaded the entire setup files before it finally installed. Now, it is working fine...

     Now, I need to update my dad's laptop with Windows 8.1, my wife's laptop with Windows 7 and a couple of desktops with Windows 8.1... To avoid the hassle of failed downloads and to reduce bandwidth usage, I am planning to use the Media Creation Tool from Microsoft for downloading and creating an ISO which I will burn to DVD and use to upgrade other systems.

     Please confirm this is correct approach or not...

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

sakumar79 said:


> Hi,
> I have updated my laptop from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 last weekend. During this process, it had failed with first download and re-downloaded the entire setup files before it finally installed. Now, it is working fine...
> 
> Now, I need to update my dad's laptop with Windows 8.1, my wife's laptop with Windows 7 and a couple of desktops with Windows 8.1... To avoid the hassle of failed downloads and to reduce bandwidth usage, I am planning to use the Media Creation Tool from Microsoft for downloading and creating an ISO which I will burn to DVD and use to upgrade other systems.
> ...



If you are planning on a clean install can you create the Windows 10 installation media on another machine and use that?  Windows 10

Additional note: You may want to back up your system before you start  the installation.  A decent (free) option would be Veeam Endpoint  Backup: Veeam Endpoint Backup Free for desktops and laptops (remember to make the recovery media!!)


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,
    Thank you. I want to upgrade the installed OS (Windows 7 and 8.1) on my family laptops and PCs to Windows 10, not a clean install.

Thanks again
Arun


----------



## dissel (Aug 11, 2015)

m3110w said:


> Hi All, I plan to purchase a new laptop with Windows 8.1. Then I want to upgrade it to Windows 10. But I have a problem. I live in India and I use 3G cellular link for my internet. It is slow and unreliable and often drops out. The Win10 upgrade download is about 3-6GB. There's no way I could download this without my 3G cellular connection dropping out at some point.
> 
> Question: If I click on the system tray Win10 Upgrade icon and start the download and the download fails in the middle, can I resume the download without data loss? Does the Win10 upgrade download make it possible so that partially download data is saved in case connection is lost? I need the ability to resume the download without losing data in case my internet drops out.
> 
> Anyone have direct knowledge about this? If not, does anyone know a good place or good forum to post this question? Thanks,



After Certain Amount of Download, it possible to resume....As soon as that 'Media Creation Tool' make those folder as well setupprep.exe into the Hard disk.

Here is the Guide 

Tip: How to resume the Windows 10 installation media creation process - gHacks Tech News

My two machine download also interrupted, but I can finally mange with this procedure....you may loose some 3G Data, Try during Night Hours when Traffic is low.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 11, 2015)

m3110w said:


> Hi All, I plan to purchase a new laptop with Windows 8.1. Then I want to upgrade it to Windows 10. But I have a problem. I live in India and I use 3G cellular link for my internet. It is slow and unreliable and often drops out. The Win10 upgrade download is about 3-6GB. There's no way I could download this without my 3G cellular connection dropping out at some point.
> 
> Question: If I click on the system tray Win10 Upgrade icon and start the download and the download fails in the middle, can I resume the download without data loss? Does the Win10 upgrade download make it possible so that partially download data is saved in case connection is lost? I need the ability to resume the download without losing data in case my internet drops out.
> 
> Anyone have direct knowledge about this? If not, does anyone know a good place or good forum to post this question? Thanks,


Use a download manager and download the ESD file. You can install through that and pause/resume anytime you want. See the first post of this thread for more details.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 11, 2015)

wont an ISO from *ahem* *ahem* sources work?
I mean for an official OEM Windows upgrade instead of Media creation tool?
I upgraded using media creation tool but I have a few bugs which I was advised to clean install to fix
I decided to install in another partition to see if it detects my hardware and activates and if the bugs are ironed out but I realized the ISO I downloaded wasnt activating until I realized I downloaded Pro instead of Home 
So Im downloading Home now and will format my current upgrade install later if the new install works well

Btw is it possible to keep windows 10 clean install in the new partition and then downgrade the upgrade install back to windows 7 OEM??
I mean will I lose activation?
Because I have a few serious bugs which are preventing me from using it to its full potential and would like to gradually shift to windows 10
At the same time,Im bored of windows 7 but need atleast one stable OS in my laptop and other than the sleep/hibernate bugs which Im facing,I prefer 10 to 7


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

How to choose what updates to install and what not in Windows 10? For the time being I have disabled Windows Updates from services.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Aug 11, 2015)

sakumar79 said:


> Hi,
> I have updated my laptop from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 last weekend. During this process, it had failed with first download and re-downloaded the entire setup files before it finally installed. Now, it is working fine...
> 
> Now, I need to update my dad's laptop with Windows 8.1, my wife's laptop with Windows 7 and a couple of desktops with Windows 8.1... To avoid the hassle of failed downloads and to reduce bandwidth usage, I am planning to use the Media Creation Tool from Microsoft for downloading and creating an ISO which I will burn to DVD and use to upgrade other systems.
> ...



I installed a clean installation of Win10 on my PC, now I want to activate it, but this PC does not have internet.  Pls suggest ways.....


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> How to choose what updates to install and what not in Windows 10? For the time being I have disabled Windows Updates from services.



Microsoft Backtracks On Windows 10 Forced Updates - Forbes


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Microsoft Backtracks On Windows 10 Forced Updates - Forbes



Thanks a TON


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Thanks a TON



Happy to help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

Windows 8.1 drivers work with windows 10?

Thing is I don't want to screw up dad's dell N5110 because of that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

^^ Windows update takes care of drivers now. I don't think the update will break critical. Expect "Windows 10" labelled drivers to be out soon.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've seen two options on the Windows 10 (English) ISO files' download page as English and English International. So, should I download the International version ? i have windows 8.1 single language which has english us


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> I've seen two options on the Windows 10 (English) ISO files' download page as English and English International. So, should I download the International version ? i have windows 8.1 single language which has english us



It will be better if you get the same ISO as your language on your system.

However, in theory, it should download the language pack. I wouldn't count on it though.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2015)

Any good tweaking application yet for windows 10


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> I've seen two options on the Windows 10 (English) ISO files' download page as English and English International. So, should I download the International version ? i have windows 8.1 single language which has english us



Download the closest match.


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2015)

My colleague is using Windows 7 32 bit genuine OS on a 64 bit laptop, can i upgrade it to Windows 10 64 bit? Is that possible?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

Some interesting stuff I found: What Windows 10 is actually monitoring (regardless of privacy settings)

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> My colleague is using Windows 7 32 bit genuine OS on a 64 bit laptop, can i upgrade it to Windows 10 64 bit? Is that possible?



According to this link: *www.infopackets.com/news/9649/how-upgrade-windows-7-8-32-bit-windows-10-64-bit, you can only upgrade to Windows 10 of the same architecture as the one you had previously installed.


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2015)

Can I use 32 bit key in 64bit


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 12, 2015)

Makx said:


> you can download iso from here  with download manager. *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/techbench



you know where to get this 'upgrade program script ISO' from? google-search didn't help. its mentioned in the file 'creating an installation usb stick.pdf'.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Upgrading it via ms download manager will be more easy and comfortable.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been hearing of Win 10 for quite some time, but it is only today that I came to know that it is free, so:

I have two laptops: a Toshiba Satellite L 755 (i3, 4 GB RAM) running Win 7 x64 Home Premium, and a Dell Inspiron (i5, 4 GB RAM) running Win 8.1 Single Language. Both came with the respective OSes pre-installed. So for each laptop, I'll have to download the Win 10 setup separately, isn't it?

The Toshiba laptop had a license sticker underneath, but the Dell laptop came with the license key inbuilt (UEFI or something). In both cases, will I have to manually enter the license key, or only for the Toshiba one? I don't understand license types - RT and OEM and all; the keys I have (for both laptops) should work, no?

I downloaded the Media Creation Tool and ran it; it gave two options, choose to download the setup by selecting the version on your own (Home / Pro, etc.), or let the application choose it for this particular computer. If I choose to let the app choose for each laptop, will I also get an ISO at the end, or will the app save the downloaded data to some inaccessible place, and I'll have to download an ISO again?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I've been hearing of Win 10 for quite some time, but it is only today that I came to know that it is free, so:
> 
> I have two laptops: a Toshiba Satellite L 755 (i3, 4 GB RAM) running Win 7 x64 Home Premium, and a Dell Inspiron (i5, 4 GB RAM) running Win 8.1 Single Language. Both came with the respective OSes pre-installed. So for each laptop, I'll have to download the Win 10 setup separately, isn't it?



My Win 10 x64 ISO didn't work for the laptop with Win 8.1 Single Language. Downloading single language version for laptop now



BhargavJ said:


> The Toshiba laptop had a license sticker underneath, but the Dell laptop came with the license key inbuilt (UEFI or something). In both cases, will I have to manually enter the license key, or only for the Toshiba one? I don't understand license types - RT and OEM and all; the keys I have (for both laptops) should work, no?


Win 10 will pick up automatically.



BhargavJ said:


> I downloaded the Media Creation Tool and ran it; it gave two options, choose to download the setup by selecting the version on your own (Home / Pro, etc.), or let the application choose it for this particular computer. If I choose to let the app choose for each laptop, will I also get an ISO at the end, or will the app save the downloaded data to some inaccessible place, and I'll have to download an ISO again?


[/QUOTE]
Please post screenshot.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Upgrading it via ms download manager will be more easy and comfortable.



you mean, following the first post of this thread?


----------



## Makx (Aug 12, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> you know where to get this 'upgrade program script ISO' from? google-search didn't help. its mentioned in the file 'creating an installation usb stick.pdf'.


dunno


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Can I use 32 bit key in 64bit


Yes it will but maintain same OS version.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone given Windows to go a try? Want to boot from my external hard drive. Have been using win8. Wanted to know if win10 will break anything


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> You downloaded from windows update or iso ?



Both.
In fact I've kept a copy of *.iso and burned it on a DVD as bootable.
But,in all the 3 devices I've updated/upgraded straight way from Windows 10 reserve (Free Upgrade)...


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> you mean, following the first post of this thread?



yeah, just a few click and sit back till the download completes.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> *Has anyone given Windows to go a try?* Want to boot from my external hard drive. Have been using win8. Wanted to know if win10 will break anything



80 Pages of thread 790+ posts and you are asking this??


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 13, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Both.
> In fact I've kept a copy of *.iso and burned it on a DVD as bootable.
> But,in all the 3 devices I've updated/upgraded straight way from Windows 10 reserve (Free Upgrade)...


Which language iso you downloaded english or english international ?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> 80 Pages of thread 790+ posts and you are asking this??



He is asking about "Windows to GO"
not windows in general


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> 80 Pages of thread 790+ posts and you are asking this??


No mention of win to go yet  


Gollum said:


> He is asking about "Windows to GO"
> not windows in general


Yup...  Seems like I'm the only one who's using this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Has anyone given Windows to go a try? Want to boot from my external hard drive. Have been using win8. Wanted to know if win10 will break anything



May try it myself. What's the minimum size of USB drive required?


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> May try it myself. What's the minimum size of USB drive required?


4 GB for the 32-bit version and 8 GB for the 64-bit version.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Aug 13, 2015)

Will be trying to install win 10 on my win 7 laptop. Let's see how it will go..
Will update if i am going to face any issue.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> 4 GB for the 32-bit version and 8 GB for the 64-bit version.


Yup...  Its pretty cool. A custom version of windows that you can carry around with you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Which language iso you downloaded english or english international ?


english international.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 13, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> english international.


This same as english us ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> This same as english us ?


Yes. Rather US International,in keyboard format.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 13, 2015)

Suppose I upgrade my Win 7 Home Premium to Win 10. Some time later, lets say two months later, I decide that Win 7 was better. So I format the partition C:\, and reinstall the system ghost image that I had created when I first installed Win 7. When Win 7 asks for the product key, and I enter the original Win 7 key given on the sticker at the bottom of the laptop, will it work, or will the Win 7 key that I had earlier be cancelled when I upgrade to Win 10 and I'll be given a new Win 10 key?


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 13, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes. Rather US International,in keyboard format.


I have english us in windows 8.1 single language so i download this ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> yeah, just a few click and sit back till the download completes.



alright. thanks! shall do that after a couple of weeks though now. will be at sea for some period. hopefully by the time am back, even simpler ways for installation, plus more customisation tips-tricks would've come out, with the kinks being ironed out.


----------



## baiju (Aug 13, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> Suppose I upgrade my Win 7 Home Premium to Win 10. Some time later, lets say two months later, I decide that Win 7 was better. So I format the partition C:\, and reinstall the system ghost image that I had created when I first installed Win 7. When Win 7 asks for the product key, and I enter the original Win 7 key given on the sticker at the bottom of the laptop, will it work, or will the Win 7 key that I had earlier be cancelled when I upgrade to Win 10 and I'll be given a new Win 10 key?



In Windows 10 settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Go back to Windows 7. Valid for one month only after upgrading to win 10.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> I have english us in windows 8.1 single language so i download this ?



Yeah, download the Single Language setup

- - - Updated - - -

I downloaded Single Language Win 10 x64 edition ESD file.

Version 6.7 decryptor works well with it. Old version 4.7 doesnt work.

Do we have any update version after 6.7 ?


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, download the Single Language setup
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


This have english us ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> This have english us ?



Yes
*b1.download.windowsupdate.com/d/up..._31ddb0e5ddcd7b5358b865f67415d557c0ee9245.esd

Check first page reddit link
*www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ee1gx/windows_10_10240_esd_download_here/


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> alright. thanks! shall do that after a couple of weeks though now. will be at sea for some period. hopefully by the time am back, even simpler ways for installation, plus more customisation tips-tricks would've come out, with the kinks being ironed out.



Looks like you are out on a journey or vacation. Well to be frank it is the most simple method of installation. And the updates are going on constantly. MS is looking to fix all of the problems ASAP.


----------



## amjath (Aug 15, 2015)

Gollum said:


> He is asking about "Windows to GO"
> not windows in general





izzikio_rage said:


> No mention of win to go yet
> 
> Yup...  Seems like I'm the only one who's using this.





- - - Updated - - -




Faun said:


> Yeah, download the Single Language setup
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yesterday I used 6.7 having a thought that this might not work and need to look for newer version. But it worked flawlessly. So no need of new version


----------



## dissel (Aug 15, 2015)

Is it possible to Enable Guest Account on Windows 10 Pro - I need to create a Temporary Account to access my Desktop to a Guest....

I followed this Guide So Far but not able to go anywhere...

Anyone tried ?


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yes
> *b1.download.windowsupdate.com/d/up..._31ddb0e5ddcd7b5358b865f67415d557c0ee9245.esd
> 
> Check first page reddit link
> *www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ee1gx/windows_10_10240_esd_download_here/


Post your language preferences screenshots


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Post your language preferences screenshots



US English. Location India.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 15, 2015)

You download from reddit

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> US English. Location India.


Also have english india option ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2015)

windows.old folder... its over 5 gb.. what should I do .? Delete it? or will get removed on its own after a month or so?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> windows.old folder... its over 5 gb.. what should I do .? Delete it? or will get removed on its own after a month or so?



Clean system files
*i.imgur.com/VhvFFoG.png

You can delete manually too.

------------------------------------
I reinstalled Win 10 from scratch on my desktop. Upgrade was not looking good. There were few issues.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Faun.

IS anybody else not able to select default calendar app? it does not show the windows calendar app as an option!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2015)

Installed win10 on one laptop using an iso and rufus to make a bootable pendrive. Used jelly**** to figure out my win key (dell given copy). Looks good, runs smooth. 

Aomei partition mananger or even rufus can make a win to go drive. Need to give that a shot


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok at last I own a genuine copy of windows in my home desktop. But what is the advantage of having a genuine copy ?
And how can I remove the recent items section from the file explorer. I don't want my anybody else know what I have accessed recently.

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> windows.old folder... its over 5 gb.. what should I do .? Delete it? or will get removed on its own after a month or so?



Gets removed automatically after 28 days. I tried deleting manually, some files don't delete, so folder remains. As I don't have the patience of 28 days, I used a free application, LockHunter.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> And how can I remove the recent items section from the file explorer. I don't want my anybody else know what I have accessed recently.



*i.imgur.com/mpUojPh.png


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great. Now one more thing that is bothering me. I have disabled windows update and also app auto update from store settings. I had 267 MB left in my 3G dongle and within about 10 mins it's exhausted. So is there any other auto update enabled on win10 other than win update and app update ?

- - - Updated - - -

Also why auto driver installation in win8 and win10 takes a lot of time ? In win7 it's quite fast, u connect a new pendrive and within secs its ready to use.


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm seeing people using Rufus and other software to create bootable USB, just open the ISO and copy the contents to USB and boot that's it. Works in windows 8, 8.1 and 10


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> US English. Location India.


IS safe to download from reddit link? is similar to windows update versions ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> IS safe to download from reddit link? is similar to windows update versions ?



Yes. Those are direct links from microsoft site. Check the link URL.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> IS safe to download from reddit link? is similar to windows update versions ?



it will redirect you to MS.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 16, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> Great. Now one more thing that is bothering me. I have disabled windows update and also app auto update from store settings. I had 267 MB left in my 3G dongle and within about 10 mins it's exhausted. So is there any other auto update enabled on win10 other than win update and app update ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also why auto driver installation in win8 and win10 takes a lot of time ? In win7 it's quite fast, u connect a new pendrive and within secs its ready to use.



Install netbalancer and limit all the windows processes using the Internet.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 16, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> Also why auto driver installation in win8 and win10 takes a lot of time ? In win7 it's quite fast, u connect a new pendrive and within secs its ready to use.



Other way around for me

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> Install netbalancer and limit all the windows processes using the Internet.



Or he can simply turn on wifi-sense and metered connections


----------



## Vishw (Aug 21, 2015)

Any of you guys having "Limited Connectivity" problem when using Wifi? Ever since I upgraded, on almost every boot there's a yellow triangle on Network icon in taskbar. And I have to either reboot router or use troubleshooter or both to fix the connection. I've seen hundreds of complaints on various forums about this and tried everything suggested, but nothing seems to work. So I'm forced to use wired connection until MS fixes this.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Don't know what's wrong but my laptop is constantly at 100% dick utilization and nothing is playing on it. When I use VLC it will start and then freeze and later on after closing and than double clicking it won't resume anything. Any help guys?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Don't know what's wrong but my laptop is constantly at 100% dick utilization and nothing is playing on it. When I use VLC it will start and then freeze and later on after closing and than double clicking it won't resume anything. Any help guys?



Check the process and post here.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Don't know what's wrong but my laptop is constantly at 100%* dick utilization* and nothing is playing on it. When I use VLC it will start and then freeze and later on after closing and than double clicking it won't resume anything. Any help guys?



Maybe reduce the pr0n.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2015)

^ nice one


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Maybe reduce the pr0n.



I don't watch that. I prefer youtube over it any day.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Check the process and post here.



Process with most consumption is mainly svchost.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Check the process and post here.



Process with most consumption is mainly svchost.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Process with most consumption is mainly svchost.



Check the file processed by it. Use Resource Monitor to do that.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Check the file processed by it. Use Resource Monitor to do that.



Alright I am going to post a screen shot when I reach home.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally gave win 10 to go a try today. Used an iso from the Windows site and a freeware called win to usb to make a partition in my external drive bootable. 

Works well as of now. Quite smooth, way better than win8. Will install all my stuff today evening on this.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 23, 2015)

Windows 10 sucks..just had deadly bsod(BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO) due to some corruption in os partition it seems...goes into  startup repair boot-loop and wont repair..reinstalled fresh again...

I couldn't trace why it happened... AMD SATA and AHCI driver was not installed in old install may have caused corruption? ..

now installed them


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2015)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Windows 10 sucks..just had deadly bsod(BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO) due to some corruption in os partition it seems...goes into  startup repair boot-loop and wont repair..reinstalled fresh again...
> 
> I couldn't trace why it happened... AMD SATA and AHCI driver was not installed in old install may have caused corruption? ..
> 
> now installed them


Junior colleagues laptop was upgraded from windows 7 to windows 10. The wireless adapter drivers is causing bsod and continuous reboot. Upgrade is always an issue, planning to fresh install.


----------



## dissel (Aug 23, 2015)

After upgrading to Win 7 Ultimate 64bit To Win 10 Pro 64bit - I got cracking sound for youtube videos at chrome, anybody facing such issue ? The same machine can perfectly render youtube videos at Microsoft Edge.

Tried Uninstall Chrome and then re-install but no result.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

windows 10 is full of bugs


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> windows 10 is full of bugs



I agree with you, that is why it is free.
So there is no one accountable but the user because he wanted free sh it and he got free sh it.
Free stuff is just like that(win 10)


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I agree with you, that is why it is free.
> So there is no one accountable but the user because he wanted free sh it and he got free sh it.
> Free stuff is just like that(win 10)



I might have to reset my pc. It is stuttering badly, maybe coz of upgrade not a fresh install.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Installed Win 10 single language on my laptop. **** was working all fine. But now the taskbar icons doesn't show start menu and other options (battery details, wifi details, time calender) when I left click on those,

Piece of **** microsoft. Restarting laptop or restarting explorer doesnt have any effect. Tried cmd fix, not working. How fragile is this piece of crap ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 24, 2015)

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. driver update for AMD Radeon HD 7520G. Driver Version 15.200.1062.1004.  Installed this update. Now AMD CCC does not open. Anyone else facing this issue? 

Should I roll back?


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. driver update for AMD Radeon HD 7520G. Driver Version 15.200.1062.1004.  Installed this update. Now AMD CCC does not open. Anyone else facing this issue?
> 
> Should I roll back?



Install manually from AMD website, latest drivers. No need to roll back.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Install manually from AMD website, latest drivers. No need to roll back.



The driver available on the website is older than the one installed. Should I uninstall my driver first?



> The instructions below do not apply to AMD Catalyst™ drivers on AMD APU systems.  Systems with AMD APUs do not need to go through the driver uninstall process prior to updating the graphics driver.  To update the graphics driver on AMD APU systems, simply download and install the latest compatible AMD Catalyst™ driver.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> The driver available on the website is older than the one installed. Should I uninstall my driver first?



Uninstall it first then. Windows auto driver update is not good.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> windows 10 is full of bugs





Gollum said:


> I agree with you, that is why it is free.
> So there is no one accountable but the user because he wanted free sh it and he got free sh it.
> Free stuff is just like that(win 10)





$hadow said:


> I might have to reset my pc. It is stuttering badly, maybe coz of upgrade not a fresh install.





Faun said:


> Installed Win 10 single language on my laptop. **** was working all fine. But now the taskbar icons doesn't show start menu and other options (battery details, wifi details, time calender) when I left click on those,
> 
> Piece of **** microsoft. Restarting laptop or restarting explorer doesnt have any effect. Tried cmd fix, not working. How fragile is this piece of crap ?



Had all these issues too
Simply clean install
you can also clean install in another partition to check

All those bugs disappear and it works better than 7 and 8.1 too

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. driver update for AMD Radeon HD 7520G. Driver Version 15.200.1062.1004.  Installed this update. Now AMD CCC does not open. Anyone else facing this issue?
> 
> Should I roll back?



If its a Intel+AMD switchable gpu system :- 

- Express Uninstall AMD CCC
- Use Driver Sweeper or DDU to remove leftover files
- Block AMD and Intel GPU driver updates in Windows Update using the tool
- Reboot
- Download and Install Leshcat 15.7 WHQL drivers 

Links -
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 15.4.0.0
Leshcatâ€™s Catalyst 15.7 WHQL UnifL - leshcatlabs.net

Works perfect on my system

^^ WARNING - ONLY for Intel + AMD systems , dunno if itll work on APU systems 
Just check leshcat forums to verify


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Had all these issues too
> Simply clean install
> you can also clean install in another partition to check
> 
> All those bugs disappear and it works better than 7 and 8.1 too



It was on clean install. I was able to single out the software which was causing this problem. So yeah, a software which worked fine in 8.1 can break win 10 taskbar.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> If its a Intel+AMD switchable gpu system :-
> 
> - Express Uninstall AMD CCC
> - Use Driver Sweeper or DDU to remove leftover files
> ...


What's the difference between AMD's driver and leshcat driver? AMD has driver for Windows 10 too.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> What's the difference between AMD's driver and leshcat driver? AMD has driver for Windows 10 too.



Leshcats is better optimised
They basically see the issues people are facing with a specific version and then release a stable fix to it 
Thats why they dont have a 15.7.1 driver yet and dont intend to because their 15.7 has fixed the issues

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> It was on clean install. I was able to single out the software which was causing this problem. So yeah, a software which worked fine in 8.1 can break win 10 taskbar.



Oh strange !! 
Must be a bug


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> It was on clean install. I was able to single out the software which was causing this problem. So yeah, a software which worked fine in 8.1 can break win 10 taskbar.



And how exactly you figured that out?


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And how exactly you figured that out?



Recently installed apps. Clean install and then try them one by one to know the culprit. No way to fix but clean install.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

*Get help with Windows 10 upgrade and installation errors*


The table on this page lists the most common upgrade and installation  errors, and a few things you can try to fix the problems. If you  continue having problems upgrading or installing Windows 10

Error             What it means and how to fix it           Code 0x80073712
           This error might mean that a file needed by Windows Update is damaged or missing.
           Code 0x800F0923
           This error might mean that a driver or other software on your PC isn't compatible with the upgrade to Windows 10. For info about how to fix this problem, contact Microsoft support.
           Code 0x80200056
           This error might mean that the upgrade process  was interrupted because you  accidentally restarted your PC or signed  out of your PC.  Try upgrading again and make sure your PC is plugged in  and stays turned on.
           Code 0x800F0922
           This error might mean that your PC couldn't  connect to the Windows Update servers. If you're using a VPN connection  to connect to a work network, disconnect from the network and turn off  the VPN software (if applicable), and try upgrading again. 


           The error could also mean there isn't enough  free space in the System Reserved partition. You might be able to fix  this problem by using third-party software to increase the size of the  System Reserved partition.
           Error: We couldn't complete the updates. Undoing changes. Don't turn off your computer.


           Error: Failure configuring Windows Updates. Reverting changes.
           These are generic errors that might appear any  time a Windows update fails. You'll need to determine the specific  error code to investigate how to best resolve this problem. 


           You can find the error code for the failed  update by viewing your update history. Look for the update that wasn't  installed, note the error code, and then contact Microsoft support.


           To view your update history in Windows 8.1:


               Open Windows Update by swiping in from the  right edge of the screen (or, if you're using a mouse, pointing to the  lower-right corner of the screen and moving the mouse pointer up),  Selecting Settings, choosing Change PC settings, and then selecting Update and recovery. 
               Select View your update history. 




           To view your update history in Windows 7:


               Select the Start button. In the search box, type Update, and then, in the list of results, Select Windows Update. 
               Click View update history. 


           Error: The update isn't applicable to your computer.
           This error might mean that your PC doesn't  have the required updates installed. Check to make sure that all  important updates are installed on your PC before you try upgrading.
           Code 0xC1900208 – 0x4000C
           This error might mean that an incompatible app  installed on your PC is blocking the upgrade process from completing.  Check to make sure that any incompatible apps are uninstalled and then  try upgrading again.
           Code 0xC1900200 – 0x20008
           Code 0xC1900202 – 0x20008
           This error might mean that your PC doesn’t meet the minimum requirements to download or install the upgrade to Windows 10.
           Code 0x80070070 – 0x50011
           Code 0x80070070 – 0x50012
           Code 0x80070070 – 0x60000


           This error might mean that your PC  doesn’t have enough space available to install the upgrade. Free some  space on the drive and try again. 


Source:Get help with Windows 10 upgrade and installation errors - Windows Help*

How to: A list of things to do if Windows 10 Setup fails.*

Link:How to: A list of things to do if Windows 10 Setup fails. - Microsoft Community
Source:*answers.microsoft.com


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Recently installed apps. Clean install and then try them one by one to know the culprit. No way to fix but clean install.



Or should I do a factory reset?


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Or should I do a factory reset?



Yeah, That's what I did. Reset.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, That's what I did. Reset.



so will it reset all my data or only my drive C data


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> so will it reset all my data or only my drive C data



Yes, follow these steps

Click on Get Started
*i.imgur.com/hB35vqI.jpg

You can choose either of the options given below. 
I usually take backup of Documents, Pictures, Desktop, and Downloads folder and then choose the second option
*i.imgur.com/mGAvzvw.jpg

This is important step, choose  first as shown
*i.imgur.com/nwsqpzL.jpg

Choose first for fast install
*i.imgur.com/IqIwe0M.jpg

Final step, your PC will start to reset.
*i.imgur.com/LH9f9qF.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is why torrent trackers banning Windows 10 is naïve and premature | Windows Central


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks a ton man [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2015)

It's been a few days now using Windows 10. And there is something which I am finding interesting.

The "VPN" option. So now Windows 10 provides a default VPN connection? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2015)

Switched back to Windows 8 as I had problems using my MTS dongle with it .


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

So I reset my windows and wollah it is performing well now.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looks like you are out on a journey or vacation. Well to be frank it is the most simple method of installation. And the updates are going on constantly. MS is looking to fix all of the problems ASAP.



it was work-related. back today. now reading posts of the latter pages here. still advisable to install win 10 (the laptop may be at sea again with me soon, with just occasional net-access)? will be doing a clean-install.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2015)

Should we upgrade to Windows 10 from Window 8 ? Is it worth ?


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Here is why torrent trackers banning Windows 10 is naïve and premature | Windows Central



Yeah i am facing problem with torrents not able to download anything from torrent.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 2, 2015)

Minion said:


> Yeah i am facing problem with torrents not able to download anything from torrent.



No issues here
have 4 pcs running windows 10 and utorrent 2.2.1

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Should we upgrade to Windows 10 from Window 8 ? Is it worth ?



most definitely
its deadly smooth and pretty stable so far

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> it was work-related. back today. now reading posts of the latter pages here. still advisable to install win 10 (the laptop may be at sea again with me soon, with just occasional net-access)? will be doing a clean-install.



yeah 
just ensure you upgrade install 1st, only then clean install otherwise youll lose activation

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Switched back to Windows 8 as I had problems using my MTS dongle with it .



did you try reinstalling the windows 8 drivers for MTS?
my cousin also uses MTS , worked for him
dunno which MTS dongle model he has though


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 2, 2015)

No issues here
have 4 pcs running windows 10 and utorrent 2.2.1

- - - Updated - - -


By issues I believe Minion was referring to was Torrent trackers not working since he is using windows 10. It is mentioned in the Article link he quoted.Here is why torrent trackers banning Windows 10 is naïve and premature | Windows Central


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2015)

No issue with torrents on win 10. I use Tixati.

Also the performance has been good for me.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Uninstall it first then. Windows auto driver update is not good.



So I postponed the uninstalling and fixing of CCC because i was busy. I got an update on windows update. It downgraded my amd Catalyst to a previous version and now CCC works perfectly. So Windows update fixed the driver issue on it's own, Very nice.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 2, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] - thanks! i was just reading this too. recommended?

How to do a clean install of Windows 10 the easy way -- no upgrade required


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] - thanks! i was just reading this too. recommended?
> 
> How to do a clean install of Windows 10 the easy way -- no upgrade required



Bit risky imho
rather try your luck with upgrade install and reset Windows 10 with the "keep user files " option enabled so no data loss


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Bit risky imho
> rather try your luck with upgrade install and reset Windows 10 with the "keep user files " option enabled so no data loss


ok. but don't need to keep data files. i have already emptied my drive.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok. but don't need to keep data files. i have already emptied my drive.



oh then do an upgrade install first
then clean install in another partition and delete the partition with the upgrade install
best way to go about it imho
worked well for me


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> oh then do an upgrade install first
> then clean install in another partition and delete the partition with the upgrade install
> best way to go about it imho
> worked well for me



Refreshing the PC instead of clean install again would be better IMO. Planning to upgrade that way myself.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Refreshing the PC instead of clean install again would be better IMO. Planning to upgrade that way myself.



Maybe , Maybe not 
But clean install generally removes ALL traces of any driver conflict etc
If you cant clean install, no harm in trying Refresh first imho

In his case , he has a clean slate on his HDD,  might as well clean install right after


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

Dot net 3.5 isn't enabled/available by default. -_ -

Default Programs Editor won't work without that.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 4, 2015)

After trying multiple times to" upgrade " to win 10 and failed, i finally created a bootable iso, used rufus to burn it to a pendrive and clean installed the os onto my ssd.. while booting from the pendrive i had to the change the boot mode from uefi to legacy .. now the after installation i tried to change the boot mode back to uefi . but if the ssd is not available as a boot device in uefi .. its available only in legacy . the system is working fine though.
is ther any reason i would need to change the boot mode to uefi ? just curious..


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok. but don't need to keep data files. i have already emptied my drive.



Refresh PC. See first post if you need help. That is as good as clean install.

During reset you can choose to not keep personal files. There is even an option to wipe all other partitions too.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Refresh PC. See first post if you need help. That is as good as clean install.
> 
> During reset you can choose to not keep personal files. There is even an option to wipe all other partitions too.


alright. the latter's what i was looking a confirmation for. shall do this way. thanks!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 7, 2015)

started the upgrade-process y'day night. downloaded the media creation toolkit, and everything was finished by morning. later in the evening began resetting the laptop, and its carrying on. atrociously slow! does it use the net continuously when doing this resetting?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2015)

Every now and then *Map Download Paused *comes up in notification. Is there any way to disable the inbuilt map app?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Every now and then *Map Download Paused *comes up in notification. Is there any way to disable the inbuilt map app?



*How To Uninstall Default Apps In Windows 10*


A little over a dozen universal apps (also known as Metro or Modern apps) are bundled with Windows 10. Calculator, Calendar, Mail, Camera, Cortana, Contact Support,  File & TV, Get Started, Groove Music, Maps, News, OneNote, People,  Photos, and Phone Companion are some of the apps that ship with Windows  10.


While it’s true that most of these apps were part of the  previous version of Windows as well and were not impressive, all these  apps have been updated with better UI and features. Some of these apps  like Mail, Calendar, Calculator and Voice Recorder are really helpful,  but not all users are going to use these default apps.


*windows.intowindows.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Uninstall-default-apps-in-Windows-10-Step5_thumb.png
That  said, uninstalling these default apps is not a good idea, especially if  you hope to free up some disk space. Some of these apps are under 1 MB,  in fact, uninstalling all these apps will probably free up around 100  MB of disk space.
 Moreover, if you want to uninstall one or more default apps in Windows 10, it’s not possible to do so via the Control Panel or Settings app.


As  with the case of traditional Windows programs like Paint and Notepad,  with default settings, Windows 10 doesn’t allow you uninstall or remove  these default apps. The Apps and features section of Settings app  doesn’t show Uninstall option when you click on a default app.
*Uninstall or remove default apps using PowerShell*

To  uninstall a default or pre-installed app in Windows 10, you need to  execute a simple command. Here is how to uninstall a default or  pre-installed app in Windows 10:


NOTE: Some of the apps like  Cortana and Store can’t be uninstalled as they are system apps and  essential for the smooth operation of Windows 10.


*Step 1:*  The first step is to open Windows PowerShell as administrator. To do  so, type PowerShell in the Start menu or taskbar search box to see  PowerShell in the search results, right-click on it and then click Run as administrator.

*windows.intowindows.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Uninstall-default-apps-in-Windows-10-Step1_thumb.png

Alternatively, type PowerShell in search box and then simultaneously press Ctrl + Shift + Enter keys to run it as administrator.


*Step 2:*  In the PowerShell window, type the following command and then press  Enter key to get a list of all default apps and universal apps installed  from the Store.


*Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers
*
*windows.intowindows.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Uninstall-default-apps-in-Windows-10-Step2_thumb.png

*Step 3:* Scroll down to see the app that you want to uninstall. And if you want to uninstall all apps at once, please skip to Step 6.


Copy  the package name of the application as we can’t uninstall an app by  just entering its name. The package name appears right next to  PackageFullName.


*windows.intowindows.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Uninstall-default-apps-in-Windows-10-Step3_thumb.png

For  instance, in this guide, we are uninstalling the Maps app. To do so, we  need to first copy the full package name of the app. To copy the full  package name, select the full package name as shown in the above  picture, and then use Ctrl + C hotkey to copy the name.


*Step 4:* To uninstall the app, type the following command:


*Remove-AppxPackage PackageFullName

*

In the above command replace *PackageFullName*  with the full package name of the app. In this guide, we are removing  the Maps app. So we have put the full package name of Maps app.


*windows.intowindows.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Uninstall-default-apps-in-Windows-10-Step4_thumb.png
*
Step 5:* To remove all default apps from all user accounts, use the following command.

*Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | Remove-AppxPackage*

*Step 6:* To remove all default apps as well as apps installed from the Store for the current user account, use this command:

*Get-AppxPackage -User | Remove-AppxPackage
*
In the above command replace the User with your user name.

Good luck!

*How to Uninstall Windows 10’s Built-in Apps (and How to Reinstall Them)

*Source:How to Uninstall Windows 10?s Built-in Apps (and How to Reinstall Them)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> started the upgrade-process y'day night. downloaded the media creation toolkit, and everything was finished by morning. later in the evening began resetting the laptop, and its carrying on. atrociously slow! does it use the net continuously when doing this resetting?



so there's some speed-jump in the progress. and the net isn't being used, as files being downloaded at full-speed on my PC.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> so there's some speed-jump in the progress. and the net isn't being used, as files being downloaded at full-speed on my PC.



Normally, disconnect from internet to avoid longer installation time.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Have any of you got the issue of not being able to turn ON Wifi?
Even with the wifi driver installed.


----------



## Minion (Sep 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Every now and then *Map Download Paused *comes up in notification. Is there any way to disable the inbuilt map app?



go to settting > system > offline maps>map updates turn it off

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Have any of you got the issue of not being able to turn ON Wifi?
> Even with the wifi driver installed.



Nope, I would suggest you to allow windows to download updated drivers.Only exclude nvidia drivers if your laptop has nvidia GPU they are huge and causes update process slow.


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

Minion said:


> go to settting > system > offline maps>map updates turn it off
> Nope, I would suggest you to allow windows to download updated drivers.Only exclude nvidia drivers if your laptop has nvidia GPU they are huge and causes update process slow.


He's asking about the "Maps" app itself, not the "Map updates".  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] - There's no way you can disable the app from showing. Either you can update the app or don't. Just like WP download, it will show forever.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> *How To Uninstall Default Apps In Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very useful post. 

For people trouble finding and uninstalling the Package names, follow this in Powershell. Make sure, you start with a clean screen.
1. Type Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers, and it will list all.
2. Click Powershell icon at the top-left, select "Edit > Select All"
3. Copy the contents by pressing "Enter".
4. Open an Excel sheet, and paste the contents and sort it. 
5. All "PackageFamilyName" should be sorted now. 
Example:

```
PackageFullName        : Microsoft.BioEnrollment_10.0.10240.16384_neutral__cw5n1h2txyewy
PackageFullName        : Microsoft.ZuneVideo_3.6.12101.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe
```
6. Replace "PackageFullName        :" with "Remove-AppxPackage ".

```
Remove-AppxPackage  Microsoft.BioEnrollment_10.0.10240.16384_neutral__cw5n1h2txyewy
Remove-AppxPackage  Microsoft.ZuneVideo_3.6.12101.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe
```
7. Execute the statements one by one to uninstall them.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 9, 2015)

At last back to windows 7. Win 10 is downloading something, don't know what. I stopped all auto updates, even in services.msc. But still it ate up my 6GB data plan in 8 days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> At last back to windows 7. Win 10 is downloading something, don't know what. I stopped all auto updates, even in services.msc. But still it ate up my 6GB data plan in 8 days.



I guess maps are updating in the background silently. Haven't faced any bandwidth related issues since I set the connection as metered.


----------



## H2O (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok.

I have upgraded to Windows 10 Single Language and it is activated.

Now, I want to do a clean install. But, I wanted to know a few things.

First being, I know I need to download Windows 10 again from Microsoft Media Tools for a clean install. Now, if I download the Windows 10 Pro version, can it work on my laptop which has Windows 10 Single Language?

Secondly, will I miss out on anything important if I don't upgrade it to Windows 10 Pro?

Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2015)

H2O said:


> Ok.
> 
> I have upgraded to Windows 10 Single Language and it is activated.
> 
> Now, I want to do a clean install. But, I wanted to know a few things.



Clean install on the same laptop ? You can reset it. That's as good as clean install. Check first post.


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2015)

any solution for that black screen during boot? Really slow boot time for a SSD.

Laptop = Samsung 850 Evo + i5-2410M + Radeon HD 6470M.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 10, 2015)

Bad windows 10
Screwed up everything

For black screen just search I got a solution there.


----------



## Minion (Sep 10, 2015)

ico said:


> any solution for that black screen during boot? Really slow boot time for a SSD.
> 
> Laptop = Samsung 850 Evo + i5-2410M + Radeon HD 6470M.



uninstall radeon HD drivers allow windows to update radeon drivers through auto updates.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Bad windows 10
> Screwed up everything
> 
> For black screen just search I got a solution there.



Does you laptop have dedicated GPU like nvidia and AMD?If so remove drivers for nvidia/AMD.


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2015)

After installing Windows 10 after few days my laptop's subwoofer broke. It started making crackling sounds, donno if it happened over time or by some bad driver.

Also, some time my keyboard stops working. This has happened sometime at lockscreen and also in Google Chrome. After CTRL+ALT+DEL it starts working fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> Also, some time my keyboard stops working. This has happened sometime at lockscreen and also in Google Chrome. After CTRL+ALT+DEL it starts working fine.


I though only I was experiencing this problem. 

Keyboard shortcuts work fine but can't type anything in chrome.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2015)

upgraded to Win 10 two days back. looks good and appears slightly snappier than Win 8.1! thanks to @$hadow, @Faun and others for their posts about the installation and troubleshooting. didn't face any problems, except GPU driver-crash once when using chrome y'day (have turned HW-acceleration off now) and a system hang-up while browsing again y'day. also, glad to see IE in a new and better avatar, albeit, digit forum's become unusable on it; can't type anything (earlier, it was unstable on IE).


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2015)

First BSOD encountered on Win10. *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/10/a9b8ef10c24e3716fd0d099f6260a240.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 11, 2015)

hi guys..i installed windows 10 around 40 days back on y510p. 2 days back i reset the pc..the process was easy and simple.. i had no problems..now when i installed games on it ( dragonball xenoverse, injustice god among us ), they show error :* unable to launch application 0xc000007b*..
these games used to work flawlessly before i reset my pc, but now they show error.. 
i have installed direct x, visual c++( every version) & dot net framework 4.5 comes with windows 10..i have also updated the windows 10 to latest builds, nvidia drivers & still the problem persists..

 i think installing y510p's windows 8.1 drivers over windows 10 would be uneccessary, right ?? lenovo hasn't released y510p's windows 10 drivers yet.

what do i do now ????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

Bug:
Brightness control gets inverted after resuming the laptop from hibernation. If the brightness was set low before, it automatically get high after resuming.

Temporary Fix:
Update the Display Adapter drivers from Device Manager itself. Browse for Driver Software and Pick from the list of device drivers already installed.
Or just restart the laptop.

Waiting for a permanent fix. Hope its not too late.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone know how to set data card(Dial up connection) as metered in Win 10?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> Does anyone know how to set data card(Dial up connection) as metered in Win 10?



if you hope there is an option like that which helps you not to have automatic update installation, then you are wrong!
otherwise, you might need to use some net limiting applications like netbalancer(paid version only. you can try trial though) to completely block svchost from accessing internet.
microsoft is silently downloading windows 10 even on PCs that are not reserved for the update and makes a hilarious comment for that


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 12, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you hope there is an option like that which helps you not to have automatic update installation, then you are wrong!
> otherwise, you might need to use some net limiting applications like netbalancer(paid version only. you can try trial though) to completely block svchost from accessing internet.
> microsoft is silently downloading windows 10 even on PCs that are not reserved for the update and makes a hilarious comment for that


Well something is better than nothing :


			
				windows.microsoft.com said:
			
		

> Windows Update will only download priority updates.
> 
> Apps downloading from the Windows Store might be paused.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Had to use the recovery USB to reset back to windows 8 again..had to download the updates all over and install windows8.1 again( thankfully had the iso this time)..will stay on 8.1 for some time before switching to windows 10 again.. Its a shame that lenovo has stated that it won't provide support for y510p for windows 10..
-1 to lenovo 

In terms of gaming, how are you guys finding windows 10 so far?? Good, bad or ugly ??


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Had to use the recovery USB to reset back to windows 8 again..had to download the updates all over and install windows8.1 again( thankfully had the iso this time)..will stay on 8.1 for some time before switching to windows 10 again.. Its a shame that lenovo has stated that it won't provide support for y510p for windows 10..
> -1 to lenovo
> 
> In terms of gaming, how are you guys finding windows 10 so far?? Good, bad or ugly ??


no difference.


----------



## Minion (Sep 14, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Had to use the recovery USB to reset back to windows 8 again..had to download the updates all over and install windows8.1 again( thankfully had the iso this time)..will stay on 8.1 for some time before switching to windows 10 again.. Its a shame that lenovo has stated that it won't provide support for y510p for windows 10..
> -1 to lenovo ��
> 
> In terms of gaming, how are you guys finding windows 10 so far?? Good, bad or ugly ??��



Microsoft will update all drivers through auto updates.

Win 10 bootsup faster than win 8.1,laptop runs cools with win 10,battery backup is good too .


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 14, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Had to use the recovery USB to reset back to windows 8 again..had to download the updates all over and install windows8.1 again( thankfully had the iso this time)..will stay on 8.1 for some time before switching to windows 10 again.. Its a shame that lenovo has stated that it won't provide support for y510p for windows 10..
> -1 to lenovo
> 
> In terms of gaming, how are you guys finding windows 10 so far?? Good, bad or ugly ??


My friends tell me they have improved framerate in the same games they played on Windows 7.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2015)

So my windows 10 gets updated all the time. I don't really mind it, except when I need to shut down my PC quickly and it takes ages to shutdown because it starts to install updates. 

Anyway, so after one such update I noticed a feature that was added apparently and was wondering whether it have come to anyone else too. 

Whenever I move any window it gets transparent and when I drop the windows to new location, it goes back to become non transparent. Pic in spoiler, where I tried to move the Firefox window:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rwgEmz7.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind, it was some tool I installed that replicated the features, provided by Windows 10 in built now. It was AquaSnap.
Got rid of it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2015)

Btw which version of Windows 10 u guys are using ?
Pro or Enterprise or any other ?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 16, 2015)

If I update, I'll be getting the single language version as my windows 8.1 is single language..


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Btw which version of Windows 10 u guys are using ?
> Pro or Enterprise or any other ?



Pro.



ashs1 said:


> If I update, I'll be getting the single language version as my windows 8.1 is single language..


Yes, if that's what your question is. You can upgrade to like version only.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am unable to set my data card as metered.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> I am unable to set my data card as metered.



Try this: Wireless Network Metered Connection - Set in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 18, 2015)

i have windows 8 ,to get windows 10 will i have to upgrade to windows 8.1 .the win 8 is oem.whats the success rate


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> i have windows 8 ,to get windows 10 will i have to upgrade to windows 8.1 .the win 8 is oem.whats the success rate



Yes, upgrade to Win 8.1 so that Win 10 upgrade becomes available.

I have a Win 8.1 Single Language x64 laptop. Downloaded iso file for Win 10 Single Lanugage x64 edition. Upgraded and working fine so far. It's the easiest method.

Check the first post for esd file which you can download and convert into iso file.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> i have windows 8 ,to get windows 10 will i have to upgrade to windows 8.1 .the win 8 is oem.whats the success rate



It's worth upgrading. It's not that the laptop becomes unusable/bricked if the update fails. You'll get reverted back.


In any case, the upgrade will go smoothly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2 x64 Edition - September 2015 (KB890830)

This update gets installed everyday on my pc. Anybody else facing this issue?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2 x64 Edition - September 2015 (KB890830)
> 
> This update gets installed everyday on my pc. Anybody else facing this issue?



No I am not facing this issue...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

This sheet's getting serious now. Keyboard stops working randomly in Chrome.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2 x64 Edition - September 2015 (KB890830)
> 
> This update gets installed everyday on my pc. Anybody else facing this issue?


Not me.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

I used to have this issue but after the factory reset all of this was gone.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 23, 2015)

As I'm not eligible for free win10, I looked up MS india store to buy it. They have the Home edition for 8k.
Will there be a price cut a few months later? Can it be bought for less elsewhere?

I have an assembled pc which I may upgrade after a while. Will win10 licence purchased now be valid for new hardware?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Since you are purchasing the license, you can upgrade your hardware without any hassles..only if you have opted for free upgrade, any majors hardware , it might make your windows 10 license invalid.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 25, 2015)

Wimdows 10 throwing up black screen upon startup ...had to format my 2 yr old c drive partition...lost data...now never going bak to 10 until it stabilizes for real


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2015)

You should have posted your problem here Black screen is due to nvidia/Ati drivers.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Since you are purchasing the license, you can upgrade your hardware without any hassles..only if you have opted for free upgrade, any majors hardware , it might make your windows 10 license invalid.


Even with the free upgrade you can get the key so no issue . and for new purchase I will recommend to buy windows 8.1 from G2A ( around 1.4k) than upgrade to windows 10/for free .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This sheet's getting serious now. Keyboard stops working randomly in Chrome.



Found possible culprit. Disabling IDM extension seems to solve this problem.


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice tool for personalizing W10.

Downloads / Software / Winaero Tweaker


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Found possible culprit. Disabling IDM extension seems to solve this problem.



You can try FDM.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 26, 2015)

Is the latest insider build for Windows 10 stable? Anyone on it?


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have a Lenovo G50-45 running Win 8.1 will it be good to update to Win 10 pro ? have a limited Internet bandwidth is there any way to stop forced or automatic windows update after updating to win 10 I access Internet by a dongle and want to save every bit of bandwidth possible


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

You can turn off the sharing option.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 29, 2015)

I am going to buy a Samsung 850 EVO SSD and If I clone the present SSD to the Samsung will the Windows 10 License also gets changed or it will remain the same. Please reply.Thanks...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I am going to buy a Samsung 850 EVO SSD and If I clone the present SSD to the Samsung will the Windows 10 License also gets changed or it will remain the same. Please reply.Thanks...



Nope
License attached to motherboard if you have a laptop.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nope
> License attached to motherboard if you have a laptop.





bssunilreddy said:


> I am going to buy a Samsung 850 EVO SSD and  If I clone the present SSD to the Samsung will the Windows 10 License  also gets changed or it will remain the same. Please  reply.Thanks...


I have a Desktop.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have a Desktop.



Even then.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 30, 2015)

I have winten 64bit installed. The peak memory use reaches 90% (7.4gb) while playing Battlefield 4/CoDAW , etc. Never used to happen on WinSeven. I have turned off unnecessary things at startup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have winten 64bit installed. The peak memory use reaches 90% (7.4gb) while playing Battlefield 4/CoDAW , etc. Never used to happen on WinSeven. I have turned off unnecessary things at startup.



System Process keeps hogging ram.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> System Process keeps hogging ram.


Fix ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] I think my machine does the same for BF4. GTX 970 at ultra drops below 30 fps with Win10 did not happen with Win 8.1


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Fix ?



Can you check which process uses so much ram ? It might be memory leak in some badly coded software.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Oct 2, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Even with the free upgrade you can get the key so no issue . and for new purchase I will recommend to buy windows 8.1 from G2A ( around 1.4k) than upgrade to windows 10/for free .



can anyone comment if this is legal?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2015)

[h=1]Activation in Windows 10[/h]                                                                                                       [h=2]Applies to Windows 10[/h]           
                           Activation helps verify that your copy of Windows is  genuine and hasn’t been used on more devices than the Microsoft  Software License Terms allow. Depending on how you got your copy of Windows 10, activation will use either a digital entitlement or a 25-character product key. 
     Digital entitlement is a new method of activation in Windows 10 that doesn't require you to enter a product key.

           How you got Windows 10         
           Activation method         
           You upgraded to Windows 10  for free from an eligible  device running a genuine copy of Windows 7 or Windows 8.1.

           Digital entitlement

           You bought genuine Windows 10 from the Windows Store and successfully activated Windows 10.  

           Digital entitlement

           You bought a Windows 10  Pro upgrade from the Windows Store and successfully activated Windows 10.

           Digital entitlement

           You’re a Windows Insider and upgraded to the newest Windows 10 Insider Preview build on an eligible device that was running  an activated previous version of Windows and Windows 10 Preview.  

           Digital entitlement

           You bought a copy of Windows 10 from an authorized retailer. 

           Product key
           (On a label inside the box Windows 10 came in.)

           	You bought a digital copy of Windows 10 from an authorized retailer. 

           Product key
           (In the confirmation email you received after buying Windows 10 or in a digital locker accessible through the retailer’s website.)

           You have a Volume Licensing agreement for Windows 10 or MSDN subscription. 

           Product key
           (Available through the web portal for your program.)

           You bought a new device running Windows 10.  

           Product key
           (Pre–installed on your device,  included with the device packaging, or included as a card or on the  Certificate of Authenticity (COA) attached to the device.)


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 13, 2015)

i have a system with the following config-core 2 duo 2.33 ghz,Asrock 945gc mobo,3 gb ram,80 gb hdd-is it compatible with win 10?How much space does win 10 require for installation?Will it support my onboard gpu ie intel gma 950?


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2015)

everything is good - 20GB HDD space is needed for 64 bit version and 16GB for 32 bit. Win10 will support GMA 950 - if you don't like the driver provided with windows you can try driver released for win 7 or 8.1.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 13, 2015)

ok,thanks a lot for replying-afaik intel never released any official win 8/8.1 compatible drivers for gma 950-do the older drivers that were released for win 7 really work on newer OSes like win 10/8.1?And will i experience any graphical glitches if i stick with the drivers that are included by default with win 10?


----------



## Minion (Nov 17, 2015)

^Intel is no more providing updated driver for downloading latest drivers are updated through windows update from win 8 may be.


----------



## kunaltech (Nov 18, 2015)

Dear Friends

I recently tried updating the latest update of Windows 10 on my HP 2000 laptop, but now it has entered into restarting loop and i dont have any restore option nor its taking backup through troubleshoot option, now i want take the backup of my data as i have only one partition thats C and d is for recovering option ( which is not working). please help me with options where i can take my data backup and then can go for reset option. if anyone has alternative pls helpout


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2015)

kunaltech said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I recently tried updating the latest update of Windows 10 on my HP 2000 laptop, but now it has entered into restarting loop and i dont have any restore option nor its taking backup through troubleshoot option, now i want take the backup of my data as i have only one partition thats C and d is for recovering option ( which is not working). please help me with options where i can take my data backup and then can go for reset option. if anyone has alternative pls helpout



You can use the link below to backup your data on the PC and perform a clean windows 10 install.
Peppermint Live CD/DVD/USB - Create for Emergency Backup - Windows 7 Help Forums

to clean install win 10 download it from the link below using media creation tool.
link: *www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

With the new version of win 10 aka version 1511 you can use the key of win 8.1 or 7 to activate windows 10.
Call HP support to get the key or better yet, login to HP chat support and get the key from them. 

news on activation:
Microsoft Makes Windows 10 Activation Easier With Latest Update | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> everything is good - 20GB HDD space is needed for 64 bit version and 16GB for 32 bit. Win10 will support GMA 950 - if you don't like the driver provided with windows you can try driver released for win 7 or 8.1.





quicky008 said:


> i have a system with the following config-core 2 duo 2.33 ghz,Asrock 945gc mobo,3 gb ram,80 gb hdd-is it compatible with win 10?How much space does win 10 require for installation?Will it support my onboard gpu ie intel gma 950?





quicky008 said:


> ok,thanks a lot for replying-afaik intel never released any official win 8/8.1 compatible drivers for gma 950-do the older drivers that were released for win 7 really work on newer OSes like win 10/8.1?And will i experience any graphical glitches if i stick with the drivers that are included by default with win 10?



I can confirm GMA 950 works fairly well on Windows 10 64bit pro
the windows 7 drivers + windows update works fine
can handle Left 4 Dead also ,no issues so far as such
best try out in dual boot


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2015)

Some games were unplayable in windows 10...is that fixed ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Some games were unplayable in windows 10...is that fixed ?



A major update November build recieved, so it might have


----------



## kunaltech (Nov 18, 2015)

Gollum said:


> You can use the link below to backup your data on the PC and perform a clean windows 10 install.
> Peppermint Live CD/DVD/USB - Create for Emergency Backup - Windows 7 Help Forums
> 
> to clean install win 10 download it from the link below using media creation tool.
> ...




My laptop came with windows 8 pre loaded and if i choose on clean install win 10 will be data be lost? and if its lose how can i take backup


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

kunaltech said:


> My laptop came with windows 8 pre loaded and if i choose on clean install win 10 will be data be lost? and if its lose how can i take backup



clean install will get rid of data
if you want to conserve your data and have a stable OS experience, just follow these steps,ive used them for 4 installations so far

1. Download a Windows 10 official iso
2. Mount it or simply open it with winrar
3. Run Setup.exe
4. select required options and ensure the data saving and setting backup option is selected
5. after installation,download all 8.1 or higher drivers from OEM site
6. install all drivers and reboot 
7. allow windows update to update any remaining things
8. check if everything is working- especially sleep mode and graphic card

if not:-
1.make a new partition and clean install windows 10 in that new partition WITHOUT entering anything in product key(important), simply skip it, itll automatically detect the other windows 10 installation and activate later
2. install drivers and check again

if you arent happy with windows 10, you can roll back to 8.1 within the windows 10 settings(no experience here on my side)
I believe if you follow all my above steps, you can technically have a windows 8.1 and windows 10 dual boot BUT I havent tested this myself and have seen this online ONLY

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and please take a backup on external HDD if possible 
use clonezilla,paragon etc if possible(havent tried these programs myself but have seen others use them)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2015)

kunaltech said:


> My laptop came with windows 8 pre loaded and if i choose on clean install win 10 will be data be lost? and if its lose how can i take backup



clean install will delete all your data.
Best to backup as said by others.

I upgraded my win 7 desktop today and guess what, I got Windows 10 1511 build 10586.3


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I can confirm GMA 950 works fairly well on Windows 10 64bit pro
> the windows 7 drivers + windows update works fine
> can handle Left 4 Dead also ,no issues so far as such
> best try out in dual boot



Yeah the drivers for win 7 x64 did work on win 10 64 bit,but problems started when i attempted to play some hd videos on my pc-these videos which otherwise work just fine on windows 7,started exhibiting severe stuttering during playback on win 10 and also produced a lot of visual artifacts and glitches-i suppose it was happening as the driver wasn't fully compatible with win 10 and so some of its functions were not working properly.Did you experience any similar issues with video playback on your system after using the win 7 driver for gma 950?


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 20, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Yeah the drivers for win 7 x64 did work on win 10 64 bit,but problems started when i attempted to play some hd videos on my pc-these videos which otherwise work just fine on windows 7,started exhibiting severe stuttering during playback on win 10 and also produced a lot of visual artifacts and glitches-i suppose it was happening as the driver wasn't fully compatible with win 10 and so some of its functions were not working properly.Did you experience any similar issues with video playback on your system after using the win 7 driver for gma 950?



no such issues on my end, though I dont use it much these days as such as its my secondary machine


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 22, 2015)

^can u tell me which version of the drivers did u use?Mine were probably 8.xxx(cant recall the exact figure atm)?And which motherboard does your system with the gma 950 igp have?


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 22, 2015)

You guys all got this November update? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2015)

These days the only thing I get are updates. Daily, there are some updates to install. And since I have kept it to manual, I always have to respond to prompts. -_-


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 22, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> You guys all got this November update? I haven't received it yet.



yup I have on my tab and laptop. Make sure you have over 10 gb free on your c drive.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a doubt reg. Activation.

I want to replace the HDD in my laptop as the current one is about to fail. If i change the HDD, will Windows 10 stay Activated?

I'll clone OS partition to new HDD.

----

Right now I have Windows 10 activated (upgraded from  Win 7 sp1 & fresh installed) on my laptop. Updated to the latest version too (TH2).

After upgrading to latest version (TH2), Defraggler app gives a "WARNING" msg on the HDD's health. I checked with HD Tune app & that also shows "Warning" msg on HDD health. 

Warning: "Reallocated sector Count 230"

----

In FAQ page of MS Why can't I activate Windows 10? - Windows Help

under *Hardware changes* it says



> If you made substantial hardware changes to your PC, such as replacing your hard drive or motherboard, Windows might no longer be activated on your PC. For info on how to activate your PC, see the product activation article.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2015)

News: Windows 10 November Update mysteriously pulled, as concerns about bugs grow | Ars Technica


> Downloadable versions of Windows 10 version 1511, the November 2015 update, appear to have been removed after their release earlier this month.
> 
> The November update was originally available via the MCT (Media Creation Tool), but the company decided that future installs should be through Windows Update. People can still download Windows 10 [Build 10240] using the MCT tool if they wish. The November update will be delivered via Windows Update.
> 
> Microsoft has not pulled the Windows 10 November 10 update. The company is rolling out the November update over time – if you don’t see it in Windows Update, you will see it soon.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2015)

^And those *******s are making updates mandatory for home user.I lost 5GB of data for nothing, updates never gets installed windows keeps on downloading them sucking my 2G data.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^And those *******s are making updates mandatory for home user.I lost 5GB of data for nothing, updates never gets installed windows keeps on downloading them sucking my 2G data.



It's not "mandatory". Just let it ask for prompt.
I have broadband but even then I don't want it to automatically install updates. So I disabled it. To do that open Update settings, and then in Advanced Options, select, "Defer Updates". 'Bing' explains the setting as:


> Some Windows 10 editions let you defer upgrades to your PC. When you defer upgrades, new Windows features won’t be downloaded or installed for several months. Deferring upgrades doesn’t affect security updates. Note that deferring upgrades will prevent you from getting the latest Windows features as soon as they’re available.


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> News: Windows 10 November Update mysteriously pulled, as concerns about bugs grow | Ars Technica



Its only Media Creation Tool [MCT] which is pulled, since there is an issue with clean install and not with upgrade

But i downloaded from Windows update and converted the install.esd to iso.


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 26, 2015)

Windows 10's November update, pulled over privacy settings issue, is back - TechSpot


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 1, 2015)

I have questions regarding the Media Creation Tool. To upgrade my current laptop with Win 8.1 Single Language, I selected the first option "Upgrade this PC now". It immediately started downloading the Win 10 setup. I stopped the download after a few seconds, as I didn't want to download it at that time. I know it was downloading the correct version available for my version of Win 8.1, but what I'd like to know is, once the whole download process has completed, does choosing "Upgrade this PC now" give any option to create an ISO at the end? Because if not, I will have downloaded the whole setup and run it and installed it, but I still wouldn't have the Win 10 ISO for future format - reinstalls. 

The second option "Create installation media for another PC" asks the user to choose the version and all and later creates an ISO. Suppose I choose the second option and select the version of Win 10 that I can get, will the download size be the same as the download size of the first option? Because I've searched on Google, and I've found varying file sizes mentioned: at one place it was 3.1 GBs, at another 3.7 GBs.


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I have questions regarding the Media Creation Tool. To upgrade my current laptop with Win 8.1 Single Language, I selected the first option "Upgrade this PC now". It immediately started downloading the Win 10 setup. I stopped the download after a few seconds, as I didn't want to download it at that time. I know it was downloading the correct version available for my version of Win 8.1, but what I'd like to know is, once the whole download process has completed, does choosing "Upgrade this PC now" give any option to create an ISO at the end? Because if not, I will have downloaded the whole setup and run it and installed it, but I still wouldn't have the Win 10 ISO for future format - reinstalls.
> 
> The second option "Create installation media for another PC" asks the user to choose the version and all and later creates an ISO. Suppose I choose the second option and select the version of Win 10 that I can get, will the download size be the same as the download size of the first option? Because I've searched on Google, and I've found varying file sizes mentioned: at one place it was 3.1 GBs, at another 3.7 GBs.



afaik you only get key when you upgrade for the first time. Clean installation from disk/usb wont give you license key . Once you upgrade , the key will be bound to your system and you can clean install now and OS will be activated after installation is done. you can also extract your windows 10 key (after upgrading) using some tool I used.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] was right about the key. [MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION] first step will give you install.esd file in hidden windows$BT folder. So use the op to extract the iso from esd file.
The second option will give you iso file. Copy the contents from iso to USB drive or Mount the iso and upgrade the os.
Once upgraded then get the produkey tool to get your new windows 10 key and clean install the os with new key


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> afaik you only get key when you upgrade for the first time. Clean installation from disk/usb wont give you license key . Once you upgrade , the key will be bound to your system and you can clean install now and OS will be activated after installation is done. you can also extract your windows 10 key (after upgrading) using some tool I used.



Read the question please. My question has nothing to do with the license key.



amjath said:


> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] was right about the key. [MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION] first step will give you install.esd file in hidden windows$BT folder. So use the op to extract the iso from esd file.
> The second option will give you iso file. Copy the contents from iso to USB drive or Mount the iso and upgrade the os.
> Once upgraded then get the produkey tool to get your new windows 10 key and clean install the os with new key



This is what I wanted to know. Thanks, Amjath. I've worked with ESD files earlier so I can create an ISO from ESD files.


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 3, 2015)

I downloaded the Setup using the Media Creation Tool. Earlier I had a 2 MBPS connection; it would take an hour to download 700 MBs, and 4 hours to download 2800 MBs. Now I have a 1 MBPS connection, so it would have taken more than 8 hours to download the setup. I went to a friend's place, who has a 4 MBPS connection, and was able to download it in an hour and a half... 

After this, I checked the two $WINDOWS folders in C:\, but they don't contain the ESD file. It seems the setup deleted the ESD after creating the ISO. I ran Recuva, hoping it would find the deleted ESD, but it came up blank. Does this mean Microsoft securely deletes the ESD after creating the ISO?

I had searched for a torrent download so I could stop and resume whenever I wanted, but unfortunately, I couldn't find one. Microsoft should really provide one.

Explorer shows the ISO file as having a file size of 3,198,720 KB (3.04 GBs). Does MS provide any checksum to verify the integrity of the file. The Media Creation Tool had checked the integrity after completing the download, but it created the ISO after that. I'd just like to be sure everything's fine.

Do I have to burn the ISO to a DVD/USB drive, or can I extract the contents of the ISO to a folder in the root part of a partition and run the setup from there? Anyone tried running the setup this way?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just use a USB drive. Use Rufus to make your USB bootable. Please read this for your checksum query: [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - Windows 10 checksum?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 5, 2015)

Still haven't got any updates. 10240 here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2015)

I upgraded to Windows 10 Pro Version 1511 Build 10586.17

I think this is the latest build...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, it was weird that I was still on 10.0.10240 (Build 10240). So I poked into settings, and realized I had the "defer updates" settings turned on. 
Now that I turned it off, I have got the update to version 1511, 10586. It's updating now.

Any good things with this update?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, it was weird that I was still on 10.0.10240 (Build 10240). So I poked into settings, and realized I had the "defer updates" settings turned on.
> Now that I turned it off, I have got the update to version 1511, 10586. It's updating now.
> 
> Any good things with this update?


Faster start menu, colored title bar of windows ,many UI change and many other changes which you can read in the changelog


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2015)

One thing I really disliked is the all white title bar in folders. Now there is no identification between active and non active explorer windows. 
Really liked the transparent title bars in Win 7.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> One thing I really disliked is the all white title bar in folders. Now there is no identification between active and non active explorer windows.
> Really liked the transparent title bars in Win 7.


Fortunately in the latest update three active windows have the colored title bars while the nonactive have white bars


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I upgraded to Windows 10 Pro Version 1511 Build 10586.7
> 
> I think this is the latest build...



Ver 1511 Build 10586.17 here

- - - Updated - - -



BhargavJ said:


> I downloaded the Setup using the Media Creation Tool. Earlier I had a 2 MBPS connection; it would take an hour to download 700 MBs, and 4 hours to download 2800 MBs. Now I have a 1 MBPS connection, so it would have taken more than 8 hours to download the setup. I went to a friend's place, who has a 4 MBPS connection, and was able to download it in an hour and a half...
> 
> After this, I checked the two $WINDOWS folders in C:\, but they don't contain the ESD file. It seems the setup deleted the ESD after creating the ISO. I ran Recuva, hoping it would find the deleted ESD, but it came up blank. Does this mean Microsoft securely deletes the ESD after creating the ISO?
> 
> ...



You can download the ISOs directly from MS's site. 
Link 1 - Tech Bench.
Link 2 - Open this link in any non-windows machine, else you'll be redirected to MCT Download.
Both links provide the same ISOs. 'Windows 10' in the edition drop down menu on that ISO page contains both Win 10 Home and Pro.



BhargavJ said:


> Do I have to burn the ISO to a DVD/USB drive, or can I extract the contents of the ISO to a folder in the root part of a partition and run the setup from there? Anyone tried running the setup this way?



If you want to do an in place upgrade (not clean install) then you can just extract the ISO to any folder and run the setup. For clean install, you'll need to create a bootable USB.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright.. so mine is updated to Ver 1511 Build 10586.17 too.
The title bar is still white for active and inactive explorer windows. Might need to dig up some settings.


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't installed Win 10 on my laptop yet. I've read that the first time, it has to be an upgrade install (over Win 8.1 in my case) during which it will copy Win 8.1's license. Once Microsoft registers the old Win 8.1 license as a Win 10 license, it is then possible to format and clean install Win 10 at any future date. Is this still true - upgrade installing instead of formatting and clean installing the first time? My system has the license saved in the hardware itself. When I previously installed Win 8.1 after formatting Win 8, it never asked for a license; it directly took it from the hardware.

I downloaded Win 10 using the Media Creation Tool two days ago. So have I got the latest version you all are talking about? Is it the same as the November update?


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2015)

After converting to iso what is the name of the file


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 5, 2015)

The file the tool created is just named "Windows.iso".


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> The file the tool created is just named "Windows.iso".


Can't be, which tool you used, from op?
Run the setup and read the terms and see if you can see the version


----------



## z3rO (Dec 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Can't be, which tool you used, from op?
> Run the setup and read the terms and see if you can see the version



Maybe terms will be the same. Look at the properties of system.exe Maybe you can get some useful version information from there.

- - - Updated - - -



BhargavJ said:


> I haven't installed Win 10 on my laptop yet. I've read that the first time, it has to be an upgrade install (over Win 8.1 in my case) during which it will copy Win 8.1's license. Once Microsoft registers the old Win 8.1 license as a Win 10 license, it is then possible to format and clean install Win 10 at any future date. Is this still true - upgrade installing instead of formatting and clean installing the first time? My system has the license saved in the hardware itself. When I previously installed Win 8.1 after formatting Win 8, it never asked for a license; it directly took it from the hardware.
> 
> I downloaded Win 10 using the Media Creation Tool two days ago. So have I got the latest version you all are talking about? Is it the same as the November update?



I'd recommend you to download the ISO directly from MS but if internet is a problem then you can use the ISO created with MCT. Just be sure that you have the correct Windows 10 edition's ISO. 

If you have the November Update ISO, you can directly clean install it without upgrading first. You'll need to put in your Windows 8.1 license key during the clean install. Google these things, you'l get tons of results. Read up the Windows 10 FAQs as they will clear most of your doubts.

Your windows 8.1 license stays in your BIOS's ACPI table. When you upgrade (not clean install) to Windows 10 from Win7/8/8.1 it verifies the genuinity of your current OS. If it finds that you have a genuine copy of Windows installed then after upgrade your Windows 10 will get activated automatically and a unique string is generated which depends on your hardware (mainly mobo). This string is sent to MS and is stored in MS Activation servers. If you wish to clean install (or your HDD crashed) Windows 10 on the same machine you wont need a key. After clean install, your Windows will check if your machine is listed in MS's activation servers or not. It will automatically get activated if your machine's details (the string) are found there. You wont get a product key for Win 10 and will not be asked for one. MS calls this method of activation as Digital Entitlement.

Some people complained that this process - first upgrade and then clean install (if you want) is too much work. So MS made it possible to directly clean install Windows 10 even if you have not upgraded first. But in this method you'll have to find out your windows 8.1 license key from BIOS (there are many tools, google it) and enter that key during Clean Install. 

If you are using ISO's to install/upgrade/clean install then be sure about the edition of Windows 10 you are using. Like if your machine came with Win 8.1 SL then you can't install Win 10 Pro. If you don't use the ISO of correct edition you'll end up with a non-activated copy of Windows 10.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW why are people still using the ESD to ISO tools? This method was popular during the Pre-Release phase when MS released some build to the fast ring but did't release an ISO so people who were on slow ring were not able to get the latest build so slow ring people who wanted to get on the latest build asap used ISOs (created from ESD on fast ring machines). 

Now every single ISO has been released by Microsoft and you can directly download them using the OFFICIAL MICROSOFT LINKS I gave in my last post. Just check which version you are eligible for and download the ISO.

- - - Updated - - -


*For follow up reading (just posting the links)- *


Upgrade to Windows 10: FAQ - Windows Help    (see What edition of Windows will I get as part of the free upgrade? )

Windows 10 November update: FAQ - Windows Help

Activation in Windows 10 - Windows Help    

The Windows 10 FAQ: Everything You Need to Know    (it old but you might want to read these, thought the facts might differ cause some things have clanged since this article was written)

*www.nextofwindows.com/how-to-retrieve-windows-8-oem-product-key-from-bios/10


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Can't be, which tool you used, from op?
> Run the setup and read the terms and see if you can see the version



I downloaded the Media Creation Tool from the Microsoft site itself. Then I selected "Create installation media for another PC" because I wanted to create an ISO. On the next page, it had the "Use the recommended options for this PC" selected, and the other options greyed out:

*s12.postimg.org/724133bvt/MCT_Use_Recommended.jpg

Deselecting would have allowed me to choose differently, but what the tool had selected was correct, so I I clicked next. Deselecting only gave two options for the Edition - either Windows 10 or Windows 10 N. Later, I chose the DVD option and not USB, and it downloaded the Win 10 setup files. Then it checked the integrity, gave me an option to burn the ISO which I deferred for the time being; then it did some cleaning, during which it deleted all the setup files it had downloaded in the two folders in C:\. The ISO it created is named "Windows.iso" and has a file size of 3,198,720 KB.



z3rO said:


> Maybe terms will be the same. Look at the properties of system.exe Maybe you can get some useful version information from there.



I can't find system.exe in the ISO. Can you be more specific as to where to find it?



z3rO said:


> I'd recommend you to download the ISO directly from MS but if internet is a problem then you can use the ISO created with MCT.



Downloading directly from Microsoft and downloading using MCT is the same thing, isn't it? Both downloads will come from Microsoft itself.



z3rO said:


> Just be sure that you have the correct Windows 10 edition's ISO.



I myself want to be certain about this, but the ISO doesn't give any information regarding this.

Now here's something new: I extracted the contents of the ISO to a folder in another partition and ran the setup from there. In the first screen, it gave me an option to download updates, which I declined. Clicking on Privacy Statement at the bottom opened a popup which gave me an MS link which just contains all that stuff about what info they'll collect. That window also has a EULAID which when googled came up with nothing:

*s30.postimg.org/44wlryq0d/Screenshot_40.jpg

On clicking next, it asked me to provide a product key. Without entering the product key, the setup simply cannot move forward:

*s21.postimg.org/aerd2aes3/Screenshot_41.jpg

I used Advanced Tokens Manager and also a command prompt code I found on a site to find my product key, and both the software and the command prompt gave the same product key, but when I enter it in the Win 10 setup window, setup tells me the key is wrong. I tried this many times, offline and online, but nothing. I had earlier read that if the Win 10 setup asks for a product key, just skip the step, but my setup window doesn't give any such choice. What do I do now?

I bought this laptop from Dubai last year; it came with Win 8 SL pre-installed; I later upgraded to Win 8.1. It is a genuine copy as shown in Control Panel, and I've been downloading updates from Microsoft all this time. Earlier this year, I had downloaded the Win 8.1 ESD, converted it to an ISO, formatted C:\ and installed Win 8.1. It hadn't asked me for a product key then; it had taken it directly from the BIOS (my laptop doesn't have the product key sticker; the key is embedded). So what do I do now? Searching on the net tells me there are others who have faced this problem, with Win 7 and Win 8 genuine keys. The reply I've found is that you are trying to clean install; instead, you have to do an upgrade install first. But I haven't installed Win 10 a single time, and I am trying to do an upgrade install this first time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2015)

Use the Produkey(Link:ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server)to recover the Windows 8.1 key and Save it/Write it somewhere safe.

Download  a new Windows 10 Pro x64bit using the "Media Creation Tool" and insert a compatible USB Drive to store the image or Download an ISO Image and use Rufus(Link:*rufus.akeo.ie/)to create a new bootable USB Drive using the downloaded ISO via "Media Creation Tool"

Start a Clean installation of the latest Windows 10 Pro Version 1511 Build 10586.13 using the previous USB Drive and during the installation use the Windows 8.1 key and complete the installation process.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 6, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I can't find system.exe in the ISO. Can you be more specific as to where to find it?



My bad, I meant setup.exe




BhargavJ said:


> Downloading directly from Microsoft and downloading using MCT is the same thing, isn't it? Both downloads will come from Microsoft itself.





BhargavJ said:


> I myself want to be certain about this, but the ISO doesn't give any information regarding this.



if you directly download the ISO, you'd be sure about it. If you download Windows 10 ISO x64bit directly, then you will get Home and Pro, both the versions of Windows 10 x64 in the same ISO and during install the installer will automatically choose which edition to install. If you download, say Windows 10 x64 bit from MCT, if will ask you if you want to download Home or Pro, though it can automatically decide which one to download.





BhargavJ said:


> On clicking next, it asked me to provide a product key. Without entering the product key, the setup simply cannot move forward:



If you try to install incorrect edition of Windows 10 then it wil ask for a product key and wont let you proceed without one since you do not have a license to use that Windows 10 edition on your laptop.



BhargavJ said:


> I used Advanced Tokens Manager and also a command prompt code I found on a site to find my product key, and both the software and the command prompt gave the same product key, but when I enter it in the Win 10 setup window, setup tells me the key is wrong.



Because you are trying to use a key that is entitled for a different edition of Win10 from what you are trying to install.

- - - Updated - - -

Till date I've upgraded more than 15 PCs to various editions of Windows 10 and I never faced a single issue.

I follow this - 

Run Microsoft Windows 10 Update Tool (not MCT). This will download and upgrade your genuine Windows 7/8/8.1 to Win 10 and it won't ask you details about your license.
After Windows has done upgrading, I check the activation status and edition. Download that edition's ISO from MS site (not using MCT but directly). Clean install using that ISO. Done.

I follow other method too when the internet is limited but that doesn't involve MCT. Say I need to upgrade a laptop having Win 8.1 Pro x64. 

Step 1. I'll go and download this - *"Windows 10 x64 English International ISO"* from MS site. (This ISO will contain both Windows 10 x64 Home and Pro editions.)
Step 2. Unpack the ISO and run setup.exe on the machine which is to be upgraded. This time it will automatically decide weather to install Home or Pro.
Step 3. After upgrade I'll connect to the internet and check acticvation status of newly installed Windows. If everything is right, it'll say that your copy of windows 10 is activated via Digital Entitlement.
Step 4. Once the Windows 10 has been activated, I use the same ISO to make a bootable pen drive, boot from it, delete system partition on HDD and install it there. During clean install if you should choose Custom instead of Upgrade and during clean install it will ask you if you want to install Home or Pro. If you install Home in this case, it wont get activated after the install finishes. So you need to install the correct edition (Pro in this case).

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Start a Clean installation of the latest Windows 10 Pro Version 1511 Build 10586.13 using the previous USB Drive and during the installation use the Windows 8.1 key and complete the installation process.



He has genuine Win 8.1* Single License* which in entitled for Windows 10 *Home*.


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 6, 2015)

I let MCT decide what to do, and it seems it has messed up. I can't understand how it did that. It does seem to have selected the correct edition in the screenshot I have posted. My Win 8.1 version is x64 Single Language. I've installed Hindi and Gujarati language support from MS and also Google Input tools; is it possible that the Win 10 setup is getting affected by this? I think I'll remove all the other language packs and run the setup again and see what happens.

I have the Get Windows 10 icon in the system tray. It gives two options, "Upgrade now" and "Start download, upgrade later". If I use this tool, I'll probably use the second option. I have two questions: does this tool support pausing and resuming of the download? Will it give me an ISO at the end, or will it just download the whole setup and after I've installed Win 10, delete the setup files?

Thanks for the replies everyone. Special thanks to z3r0!!!


----------



## z3rO (Dec 6, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I have the Get Windows 10 icon in the system tray. It gives two options, "Upgrade now" and "Start download, upgrade later". If I use this tool, I'll probably use the second option. I have two questions: does this tool support pausing and resuming of the download? Will it give me an ISO at the end, or will it just download the whole setup and after I've installed Win 10, delete the setup files?



I once used this "Get Windows 10" thing in the taskbar (and I personally don't like it). Once you start download using that, the download will get transferred to Windows Update like this - 

*cdn.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Windows-10-force-download-3.png

In my case, the download couldn't be resumed. I was at 20-30% and had to turn off the machine due to some reason. I thought that it will resume from the said percentage since it is via Windows Update but it didn't. I had to click on the Get Windows 10 thing in the taskbar again and it started from 0%.

- - - Updated - - -

I recommend you to go to this link - *www.microsoft.com/en-in/windows/windows-10-upgrade and click on Upgrade now. It will download a file named "GetWindows10-Web_Default_Attr.exe". Run that file and let that do everything. You won't get an option to create a media in the said tool. It will directly upgrade your current system to Windows 10 x64. After you've upgraded, you can download an ISO from MS's site and clean install. Hope this helps.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 7, 2015)

or you can simply download a windows 10 iso and mount it and run setup.exe
no need to download multiple times etc


----------



## z3rO (Dec 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> or you can simply download a windows 10 iso and mount it and run setup.exe
> no need to download multiple times etc



yup. totally agree. and the same iso can be used to clean install.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2015)

*How to clean install Windows 10 and create boot media*


                                            We show you how to install Windows 10 from scratch on your PC or  laptop, plus how to create an install DVD or USB flash drive

Source Link:How to clean install Windows 10 and create boot media | Expert Reviews


----------



## quad_core (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I intend to buy original win 10 home for my PC. Please let me know from where should I buy it. I have found it on snapdeal at 7.5K, will this be genuine ?
Microsoft Windows 10 Home - Buy Microsoft Windows 10 Home Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2015)

How To Create Bootable Windows 10 USB Flash Drive [Guide]

How To Create Bootable Windows 10 USB Flash Drive [Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2015)

is windows 10 UI better than windows 7 ?


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2015)

How many of you have issues with Win10, frustrated and thinking to go back to Win7?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> How many of you have issues with Win10, frustrated and thinking to go back to Win7?


I for one love Windows 10... What problem are you facing???


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 19, 2015)

The Last cortana update messed up my friend's HP laptop..Constant issues with audio driver crashing..& the wifi issue persists..cannot see the wifi tab in settings.. :/


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I for one love Windows 10... What problem are you facing???



Same here. Enjoying Windows 10 much better than all of the previous Windows versions. Make sure to Defer Updates, Disable Telemetry & Data Collection and also the not used services using services.msc


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Same here. Enjoying Windows 10 much better than all of the previous Windows versions. Make sure to Defer Updates, Disable Telemetry & Data Collection and also the not used services using services.msc


Could you be more specific as to what it's actually called in services.msc? 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Could you be more specific as to what it's actually called in services.msc?
> 
> Thanks.



I will suggest you to use this particular tool for the purpose. It can help you disable unwanted services in Windows 10. 99% of the time these services are not used by a normal user. Easy service optimizer v1.1


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I will suggest you to use this particular tool for the purpose. It can help you disable unwanted services in Windows 10. 99% of the time these services are not used by a normal user. Easy service optimizer v1.1


Thanks buddy. What preset do you have it on?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Thanks buddy. What preset do you have it on?



I am on extreme preset at the moment. This preset seems to be working fine for me from quite a sometime. Not sure if this will have the same result on your PC. You may test it for a few days.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am on extreme preset at the moment. This preset seems to be working fine for me from quite a sometime. Not sure if this will have the same result on your PC. You may test it for a few days.


I will. Thanks again. Much appreciated


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 25, 2015)

my laptop shut down because of power failure (removed battery), everything is normal after starting except - **now it won't shut down**

I can hear HDD running & power light is On in laptop. Have to press and hold power button for 3-5sec everytime i shut down.

Any fix for this apart from re-installing W10 (1511)?


Just did a fresh install 2/3 weeks ago (Win10 1511), dont have enough data (internet) to re-download 1GB worth drivers/updates.

- - - Updated - - -

fixed it.

removed hdd, ram & then pressed & held power button for 10-15s


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 22, 2016)

After reverting back to windows 7 few months before today I reinstalled windows 10 thinking the bugs have been fixed. But there seems to be no end to my problems.

After I upgraded my windows 7 pro to win 10 pro,  Start menu was not working. wasted about 2 hours searching the Internet for a resolution and ultimately called Microsoft support. The support technician took remote access of my system just to tell me my account is corrupted and there is no resolution for it but to create a new local account. So whats the point upgrading to windows 10. Better I do a clean install. SO I created a new account and deleted the old one. (My old account had Adobe Lightroom Database   an save games and many other settings associated with it)

After I created a new account, I signed in successfully to my Microsoft account to use Cortana and windows store. But after a restart I couldnot re login to my microsoft account. Just I keep getting the message "We have encountered an error. Please try again later". Searched internet in vain. To resolve this issue I again created a new account. 

Now Start menu is working and I can login but "get started" app which gives an overview of windows 10 is not working.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2016)

That's really unfortunate. I have had no issues when I upgraded to Win 10.

Although I intend to do a clean install now. That would be a behemoth task, but since booting is slow, worth the shot.


----------



## quicky008 (May 11, 2018)

Ms software protection platform (sppsvc.exe)is causing high cpu usage on my system at random-what can i do to stop this?I tried disabling this process entirely but that caused windows activation errors to show up the moment i rebooted my system.Is there any way to prevent this from happening?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 12, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Ms software protection platform (sppsvc.exe)is causing high cpu usage on my system at random-what can i do to stop this?I tried disabling this process entirely but that caused windows activation errors to show up the moment i rebooted my system.Is there any way to prevent this from happening?


Don't know why you guys tinker with Windows 10 system after the updates provided by MS.
Not sure,*experts are ther*e,but may be MS has functionally wired the entire Windows 10 system with its updates,such that if you play with the system internals,your OS is getting screwed up.
MS may want to leave its latest updated Windows 10 as it  is ,likely as a default operating system to users,SO THAT THEY CAN REIGN ABSOLUTE CONTROL  UPON ALL OF US,THE "USERS"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Don't know why you guys tinker with Windows 10 system after the updates provided by MS.


My laptop/hybrid has 32GB emmc ssd which gets filled up because of updates. I have to keep removing all the updates cache and what not to free some space.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My laptop/hybrid has 32GB emmc ssd which gets filled up because of updates. I have to keep removing all the updates cache and what not to free some space.


Saiyan as an expert your issue is completely different.
Well we do change sometimes the different startup apps,or some tools disabled/enabled by going within msconfig.
But basic configurations/apps should be kept as it is for smooth functioning.


----------



## TigerKing (May 15, 2018)

I need help with this issue..
After New update this blue screen error occurring every after 5-7 hours..
Need help.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180515/fcabff5ced7f3da0ad2159df1c9b1012.jpg


----------



## dilipcybex (May 15, 2018)

Try uninstalling last updates. It will be available under Settings > Update & Security

Alternatively, try restoring to an old system restore point.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> I need help with this issue..
> After New update this blue screen error occurring every after 5-7 hours..
> Need help.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180515/fcabff5ced7f3da0ad2159df1c9b1012.jpg


What's the error code, you're getting?>


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Try uninstalling last updates. It will be available under Settings > Update & Security
> 
> Alternatively, try restoring to an old system restore point.


It's not a normal update..

Redstone 4 update, I guess..1807 version update..


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2018)

Flash said:


> What's the error code, you're getting?>


No error codes..
PC stops working, hangs.. then this screen come up..


----------



## vito scalleta (May 16, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> No error codes..
> PC stops working, hangs.. then this screen come up..


What storage drives do u have ? I can see the error as DPC Watchdog Violation..


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> No error codes..
> PC stops working, hangs.. then this screen come up..


Error code is the "Stop code", which is shown in your screenshot. 
As @vito scalleta told, it's showing DPC Watchdog Violation.

Check this: [Fixed] DPC Watchdog Violation Error - Driver Easy


----------



## Gollum (May 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My laptop/hybrid has 32GB emmc ssd which gets filled up because of updates. I have to keep removing all the updates cache and what not to free some space.


All you need to do is to set the wifi connection to metered. Windows updates will stop downloading. IMO, if you have space for a good av, you don't need the updates.


----------



## Gollum (May 22, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> It's not a normal update..
> 
> Redstone 4 update, I guess..1807 version update..


RS4 is 1803. March 2018.
1807 would be July 2018 lol


----------



## dilipcybex (May 22, 2018)

Windows 10 will download security updates even if we are set on a metered connection. I have lost close to 1 GB a few times now.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 4, 2018)

Gollum said:


> RS4 is 1803. March 2018.
> 1807 would be July 2018 lol


I mixed up versions.. 1607 & 1803..

Thanks for info..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2018)

I uninstalled 1803 because it was buggy and went back to 1709. I want to give 1803 another shot, but check for updates shows I am on the latest OS. Anyway to force update to 1803?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2018)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I uninstalled 1803 because it was buggy and went back to 1709. I want to give 1803 another shot, but check for updates shows I am on the latest OS. Anyway to force update to 1803?


Why force update? Microsoft will deliver it soon unless you have disabled the update service.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Why force update? Microsoft will deliver it soon unless you have disabled the update service.


Well, they should have by now. I had installed i tin april and then unistalled it in a week because of BSODs. Now it's been over 3 months and it has still not been delivered automatically. so I wanted to somehow force it. I hope that explains it?
I was assuming that after 3 months, now it will be less buggy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2018)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I uninstalled 1803 because it was buggy and went back to 1709. I want to give 1803 another shot, but check for updates shows I am on the latest OS. Anyway to force update to 1803?


What is your hardware,it seems like RS4 latest build(10.0.17134.137) will not install on certain older hardware.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> What is your hardware,it seems like RS4 latest build(10.0.17134.137) will not install on certain older hardware.


It's a new laptop - Acer Nitro 5. I bought it 6 months ago.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2018)

You can manually upgrade from RS3 to RS4 using official RS4 win 10 iso by running its setup within RS3.


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2018)

*I*s there any legit way to upgrade to windows 10 for free still ? from windows 8.1


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2018)

icebags said:


> *I*s there any legit way to upgrade to windows 10 for free still ? from windows 8.1


How to Upgrade to Windows 10 for Free in 2018

Doesn't work for everyone, but definitely worth a try


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

icebags said:


> *I*s there any legit way to upgrade to windows 10 for free still ? from windows 8.1


Yes,there is.Also there is no need for win 8.1 either.Simply install win 7 ultimate inside a virtual machine using vmware player or virtualbox,activate it using "your preferred method" & then run the latest win 10 iso setup.exe to upgrade from win 7 ultimate to win 10 pro.Create a MS account & then use that to login to now activated genuine win 10 pro to link your win 10 pro license to that MS account.After that close the VM & then install win 10 pro in your real pc,use that same MS account to login & run the troubleshooter to transfer license to activate this win 10 pro in your real PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2018)

@whitestar_999 : You should not suggest loader activation to users here.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 9, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> @whitestar_999 : You should not suggest loader activation to users here.


Why not?? Cause of forum rules against piracy?


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2018)

^ that kinda sounded not legit.



anupam_pb said:


> How to Upgrade to Windows 10 for Free in 2018
> 
> Doesn't work for everyone, but definitely worth a try



they are using the same windows 8.1 key to unlock 10.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> @whitestar_999 : You should not suggest loader activation to users here.


*I am not suggesting to use pirated win 7,it is just a temporary step.*Also it is MS itself which is allowing free upgrade to a genuine license fully aware that such activated win 7 will also pass the check which implies that MS has no issues with this either & as long as one upgrade to win 10 they are happy.*At the end of this procedure one still gets a genuine win 10 license which is the one going to be used.*


----------



## patkim (Nov 9, 2018)

Usage of third party loaders in a way means circumventing the license protection even if it's a temporary step. That’s against the EULA that you accept to install Windows 7 in the first place. Microsoft allows you to use Windows 7 for 30 days without activation. 

If you have a genuine Windows 8.1 on your PC/Laptop you can still get a digital license of Windows 10 (matching edition) on it by upgrading Windows 8.1 to 10 from within 8.1.

Make sure that
1.    You copy Windows 10 installation files to another partition on the laptop or desktop in question
2.    Run Windows 10 Setup.exe as administrator (preferred)
3.    Select ‘Keep files and programs’ option during upgrade (preferred)

Upon upgrade, connect to the internet and wait for 15 – 20 minutes or run the activation troubleshooter. MS will grant you a digital license to your copy of Windows 10. I have successfully upgraded my Windows 8.1 OEM Laptop to Windows 10 recently using this method and it worked well in Oct-2018. Later in this month I have even done a clean install of Windows 10 (1803) on it and MS very well re-activated my copy of Windows 10 with digital entitlement. 

Sometimes you might get a frustrating error message, 





> The key you entered can not be used to activate this copy of Windows


. Even if installer has picked the OEM Key from the BIOS. It's a temporary error message due to some issues with activation servers. Keep trying and it should work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Why not?? Cause of forum rules against piracy?


_** No posts related to anything that can be considered illegal.*

Do not post/link to anything related to punishable *hacking / warez / cracks / pornography*, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden._

I have marked four words bold above. Now align it in which category it falls.

And he is a Super Mod, should not do that.

I remember long back a user here posted some warez group name as a comment. I don't know what happened then to him.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2018)

icebags said:


> ^ that kinda sounded not legit.


Yes, and anybody who will read that can easily understand what he is talking legal or illegal


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

^^Edited my previous post & I hope you all be as strict regarding "piracy" & "rule of law" in real life too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2018)

icebags said:


> they are using the same windows 8.1 key to unlock 10.....


Yes. It's worth a try, as I said earlier.


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2018)

ok, let me try that then. i will need to increase C drive space first though, the 50GB is almost full. what should be a suitable size for 10, 100gb ?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2018)

If there is no constraint go for 200.

100 is the minimum for practical purposes. For installing games etc. you need much more. Also because Windows 10 tends to keep backups of installation while upgrading itself, it is always better to have more space.


----------



## patkim (Nov 10, 2018)

icebags said:


> ok, let me try that then. i will need to increase C drive space first though, the 50GB is almost full. what should be a suitable size for 10, 100gb ?



You can easily manage windows 10 on 50 – 60 GB partition. (My Acer laptop has 30GB Flash storage on which Windows 10 is installed) However now that you have 50 GB almost full, you should create at least 15 - 20 GB more or free space (to be on safer side), this would be utilized by Windows upgrade process. Else Windows 10 upgrade may fail due to insufficient space.  For more read this thread.

Beyond this it's up to you based on what programs/apps you plan to install.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2018)

icebags said:


> ok, let me try that then. i will need to increase C drive space first though, the 50GB is almost full. what should be a suitable size for 10, 100gb ?


I would say 100GB is comfortable for Win10 with all apps. My laptop's C drive is 230GB but it has 2-3 games as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2018)

Unable to install 1809 (OCT 2018) updates of Windows 10.
Simply put,updates are struck till 1803 for Windows 10. Tried various methods for updates but in vain.
@whitestar_999 ; @sling-shot ; @topgear ; @anupam_pb  any ideas friend?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2018)

Don't force 1809. I am still on 1803. Wait for them to roll out automatically. 

By the way are they already offered to you but fail to install?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Don't force 1809. I am still on 1803. Wait for them to roll out automatically.
> 
> By the way are they already offered to you but fail to install?


I already got the 1809 updates for my Dell laptop.
But for my Desktop-PC,Iam on wait... 

No I had tried to install them via downloading it through Windows update assistant.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2018)

Wait for 1809 to be offered automatically through windows update.It does not have anything extremely beneficial over 1803 anyway.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2018)

sure,am waiting...


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2018)

Please give us more information about how it is failing. Are there any error messages? 

It used to be the fault of USB connected devices or something when updates failed in early days of Windows 10. Try disconnecting all USB devices other than mouse and keyboard before trying again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2018)

me too on 1803 right now


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Unable to install 1809 (OCT 2018) updates of Windows 10.
> Simply put,updates are struck till 1803 for Windows 10. Tried various methods for updates but in vain.
> @whitestar_999 ; @sling-shot ; @topgear ; @anupam_pb  any ideas friend?


I'm on 1803 but I have disabled updates on my laptop. I bought a laptop recently for my uncle & that hasn't been updated to 1809 either. Considering all the bugs the Microsoft encountered, they are surely rolling it out slowly. You can definitely live without the features of 1809, so have patience.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Please give us more information about how it is failing. Are there any error messages?
> 
> It used to be the fault of USB connected devices or something when updates failed in early days of Windows 10. Try disconnecting all USB devices other than mouse and keyboard before trying again.


I am getting updates for Windows Defender,but after that showing Pending Install...


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 2, 2018)

What happens when hit the Reboot button?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2018)

Normal Windows boot up. 
NORMAL FUNCTIONING OF WINDOWS ONLY.
No issues whatsoever.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

How to Install Windows 10's October 2018 Update Today | Do any of Windows 10's latest features tickle your fancy? | Software


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 5, 2018)

Again and again the same problem.
This is what I am getting :--->


> Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.281.1428.0)
> Status: Pending install



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

Be patient,in any case I would not advice anyone to update to latest feature update immediately but instead to wait at least 1-2 months.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 6, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Again and again the same problem.
> This is what I am getting :--->
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


Maybe do a dism and sfcscan ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2018)

sfcscan finds no integrity violation of windows. Everything is O.K.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

Might try to install using DISM then like suggested above.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Might try to install using DISM then like suggested above.


Why so much effort,it's not like it is some critical security update or huge feature update.One thing people should know about win 10 by now is that it is never a good idea to force a big update like this especially if everything is currently running fine.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 7, 2018)

I am more interested in the fact that he already has important updates that fail to complete installation for eg. the security update mentioned above. Feature updates can wait but this should happen. 

From the looks of it something seems to be wrong with Windows Update in his case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I am more interested in the fact that he already has important updates that fail to complete installation for eg. the security update mentioned above. Feature updates can wait but this should happen.
> 
> From the looks of it something seems to be wrong with Windows Update in his case.


He only mentioned windows defender update pending & that's different from normal/important win 10 updates.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2018)

Windows 10 updates 1803 are downloading and installing NORMALLY...


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 7, 2018)

You are totally confusing. From your statements earlier I thought 1809 was offered to you but fails to install. 

Now if it is only Defender, DISM should be the way forward. But first run Windows Update troubleshooter once.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> You are totally confusing. From your statements earlier I thought 1809 was offered to you but fails to install.
> 
> Now if it is only Defender, DISM should be the way forward. But first run Windows Update troubleshooter once.


 Brother I mentioned beforehand in my previous comment that I am stuck on with 1803. Perhaps you misunderstood to that as 1809.
Ran troubleshooter twice,everyissues/problems were ironed out as shown by small green right/correct sign enclosed in a circle.
STILL THE PROBLEM PERSISTS....  

As per,@whitestar_999 's suggestion I am not running and throwing myself to get the 1809 update now.  I was just mentioning the current scenario of  Windows 10 in my Desktop-PC,regarding October'18(1809) updates. That's all.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> *Unable to install 1809 (OCT 2018) updates of Windows 10.*
> Simply put,updates are struck till 1803 for Windows 10. Tried various methods for updates but in vain.
> @whitestar_999 ; @sling-shot ; @topgear ; @anupam_pb  any ideas friend?



What does bolded part mean?

–––––––
 Try installing updates from here for Defender Latest definition updates for Windows Defender Antivirus and other Microsoft antimalware - Windows Defender Security Intelligence


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2018)

There could be different perspective in meaning the bolded part that I commented.
Maybe I am wrong grammatically.
I stated clearly that I am unable to update to 1809 from 1803. But in my DELL laptop the update of 1809 was seamless.
Where is the confusion???

Please don't take it personal and no hard feelings,bro.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

When you said updates are stuck, I came to understand that they were offered to you but failed to install. And then you showed an example with Pending Install. This made me think that there was some problem with Windows Update itself. (I have had enough troubles in the past with it). 

Let us leave it at that and please try the link I wrote above and see if it works for you.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 8, 2018)

I have 1 pc on which I got 1809 . 
On the 0ther hand my 4 laptops are still 1803 . 
All show no updates are available . 
I guess we must wait till they show up naturally and not try and sideload . 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> When you said updates are stuck, I came to understand that they were offered to you but failed to install. And then you showed an example with Pending Install. This made me think that there was some problem with Windows Update itself. (I have had enough troubles in the past with it).
> 
> Let us leave it at that and *please try the link* I wrote above and see if it works for you.


Strange,the "mpam-fe.exe" (64-bit) file is not installing.

I do have KASPERSKY  Total security(1-yr. subscription) though,  installed onto my Desktop-PC


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 9, 2018)

What exactly happens when you double click the .exe file? Any error reports?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2018)

^Nothing happens. No functioning no processing??????!!!!


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 9, 2018)

Was the download defective? Open task manager and then run. See if it appears in the task manager or not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2018)

Download was fully O.K. and normal.
No data corruption in file that was downloaded.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 10, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Nothing happens. No functioning no processing??????!!!!


What about right click..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2018)

Yesterday night Windows was updated to 1809


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2018)

Still not receiving Windows 1809 updates...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Still not receiving Windows 1809 updates...


Windows 10 1809 Updates installing in my PC

*i.imgur.com/UIHiyg4.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 13, 2018)

^Lucky you,buddy...


----------



## ankushv (Dec 14, 2018)

All three of my laptops got the 1809 update automatically  . 
One had I tunes and I cloud installed of the three . 
It was not updating to 1809 from 1803 . 
Removed iTunes and I cloud and it automatically updated to 1809 like the other two . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 14, 2018)

I got 1809 update too, after updating to 1803 yesterday night. I checked again for updates.
Size of 1809 update?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey,Friends found the culprit and it was created by ME only.
Inadvertently I had switched on the Pause Updates button under Advanced options  under  Windows Updates menu.
It showed pausing now will pause updates until 12-01-2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any registry hack to override the time period???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey,Friends found the culprit and it was created by ME only.
> Inadvertently I had switched on the Pause Updates button under Advanced options  under  Windows Updates menu.
> It showed pausing now will pause updates until 12-01-2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any registry hack to override the time period???


Maybe you try this update blocker though you can unblock the updates as well.
Windows Update Blocker v1.1


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 15, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey,Friends found the culprit and it was created by ME only.
> Inadvertently I had switched on the Pause Updates button under Advanced options  under  Windows Updates menu.
> It showed pausing now will pause updates until 12-01-2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any registry hack to override the time period???



See here *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4028233/windows-10-schedule-a-restart-or-pause-updates
There should be a sliding button to pause or resume under advanced settings. Just push it back to resume updates. Simple as that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2018)

*www.howtogeek.com/398226/now-windows-10-has-c-b-and-d-updates.-what-is-microsoft-smoking/


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2018)

Where is @kg11sgbg by the way? There are no more updates from him.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Where is @kg11sgbg by the way? There are no more updates from him.


Friend I am with the Forum,with all of you.
But it seems,that I have to wait till mid of January 2019 for successfully downloading and installing 1809 updates onto my PC-Desktop.

My DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop is running with latest 1809 updates flawlessly,without any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2018)

Finally updated to 1809 version, via Windows 10 assistant tool - and it took a wait time of just 1 day.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 26, 2018)

Flash said:


> Finally updated to 1809 version, via Windows 10 assistant tool - and it took a wait time of just 1 day.


All problem solved??


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2018)

Ya. It finally updated. I waited for 1809 via Windows update, but it didn't came.
So, updated manually. Main drawback of assistant is it'll take hell of long time during the final stage of Updation (ie., at 99%, it stood there for nearly 1 day.) I was about to quit, and that instant it reached 100%.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 26, 2018)

One whole day! I would have had 4 power cuts during that time. Lucky and persistant you.


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> One whole day! I would have had 4 power cuts during that time. Lucky and persistant you.


During that time, i watched 4 movies one by one with lunch break in between. 
All the very best for 1809 updaters via Windows 10 assistant.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 27, 2018)

It looks like worried about data loss, MS decided to take a whole disk image backup and put a copy up at OneDrive or something


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

^^How will that work with Indian connections(& their upload speed of 512kbps)?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 27, 2018)

i havent got 1809 update i check for updates and it shows fully updated 1803 no updates available.Can anyone help me in process how to do manual update safely? What is new in 1809 update? Should i wait for update to come or manually update? Upto when can i expect 1809 automatic update?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

Nothing major in 1809 update to resort to manual updating(& might possible cause some issues later). Wait for 3-4 weeks & it should appear in windows update.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

For all those "waiting for 1809 update",see this:
Realtek HD audio glitches


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 5, 2019)

At last 1809(October updates) onto my PC-Desktop.

There were issues and error which I googled and resolved them.
The error was : *0x800F081F - 0x20003 *Update Error


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> For all those "waiting for 1809 update",see this:
> Realtek HD audio glitches


I am facing NO SOUND output problem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2019)

^^ SOUND RESTORED!!!
I ran the troubleshoot mode for speakers,and rebooted the PC.
I also reinstalled drivers for speakers in System "Device Manager" using as audio endpoint.

Problems/Issues seems to be gone.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2019)

^^Good,it seems you avoided any major issue in this 1809 update.Now let's hope the next update in July goes well too.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 13, 2019)

I did a manual Check for Updates and got 1809 yesteday for my desktop. Everything seems alright so far.


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2019)

Upon POWER ON password is being entered on it's own (seems like it stops when it reaches max character limit). I had to delete that and enter the right password.

First I thought I dropped something on the keyboard, so the reason it's being keyed in without me doing it.

It happened again. Now I doubt it. Keyboard issue or some virus attack? I am little worried now.

Any idea guys?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2019)

Is this a laptop or a desktop? If you can, try disconnecting the keyboard before windows starts (the PC might not boot without a keyboard attached so be wary of that) and see if it behaves the same.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2019)

It didn't happen this morning. During my last login, I did scan for virus and shook the keyboard upside down to get some of the debris out. Scan result came with zero threats.
It's a desktop and yet to try your suggestion. Thank you, I will still try and see what happens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2019)

I faced this issue with my old microsoft keyboard and the numpad 5 had gone mad.
See if u can repair the keys else buy a new keyboard


----------



## Nalak (Feb 27, 2019)

I am going to  make a pc with i38100,H 310 MH MOBO, 1 tb hard disk(WD BLUE),3000 MHZ RAM build and i have downloaded windows 10 iso in january 19 from microsoft site with media creation tool. I want to make a bootable usb with rufus. Now here I have some confusions and these are
1)-should I format it with NTFS or with FAT 32 ( in some places they are telling you should go with NTFS and in some places they are telling that you should go with FAT 32 and I am confused)
2)Which partition should I use GPT OR MBR
                                                   OR 
I have to do nothing just insert the pen drive and rufus will decide everything about it and I have to just follow the instruction.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2019)

1. Format using NTFS
2. Windows 10 installation need GPT 

the media creation tool can also create a bootable USB installation drive


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2019)

Nalak said:


> should I format it with NTFS or with FAT 32


NTFS obviously because FAT32 is a legacy file system.



Nalak said:


> Which partition should I use GPT OR MBR


GPT. Windows has been supporting GPT partitions since Windows 7 and it is so much better than MBR.



Nalak said:


> I have to do nothing just insert the pen drive and rufus will decide everything about it and I have to just follow the instruction.


You only need to do this when you are creating a bootable USB drive. I am not sure, but doesn't the media creation tool also create the bootable USB drive?


----------



## Nalak (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes,MCT also creates bootable USB drive, but at that time I didn't have any vacant pen drive and before that I just made a bootable pen drive for mint cinnamon with Rufus .That time I didn't have to do anything I have just selected the mint iso and everything was done by Rufus


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah, rufus can create bootable windows install USB drives as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> NTFS obviously because FAT32 is a legacy file system.


Actually FAT32 is the one supported natively by UEFI,this last win 10 version(aka RS5) has wim file size more than 4 gb so fat32 is not possible but for earlier versions you simply needed to extract win 10 iso contents to a fat32 formatted pendrive & just boot from it.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually FAT32 is the one supported natively by UEFI,this last win 10 version(aka RS5) has wim file size more than 4 gb so fat32 is not possible but for earlier versions you simply needed to extract win 10 iso contents to a fat32 formatted pendrive & just boot from it.


Oh, I thought he was asking about FAT32 as the main windows partition, not the bootable USB file system. My bad.


----------



## Nalak (Feb 28, 2019)

So is there any write up or any other resources available where all these are covered like why and when to use GPT,MBR,NTFS,FAT 32 etc?


----------



## patkim (Feb 28, 2019)

MBR partition scheme = Legacy boot generally (Linux is flexible here)
GPT partition scheme = UEFI boot (At least for Windows 7 64 and above)
FAT – At the least supported File system by UEFI. Limitation, cannot hold file greater than 4GB size (FAT32)
NTFS – If not natively, still supported by UEFI NTFS driver (That Rufus uses internally) can hold file > 4 GB

Further reading (in increasing order of complexity)

pbatard/rufus
UEFI boot: how does that actually work, then?
*www.uefi.org/sites/default/files/resources/UEFI_Spec_2_7.pdf

Apart from this, search for MBR, GPT, BIOS, UEFI and related terms, and you should find several references across Superuser, Tomshardware and other such forums.

Now your case...
Latest Windows 10, install.esd > 4 GB (You need to mount or extract Windows 10 ISO using 7zip or so and check the install.esd file size) - so NTFS is a must (Still no issues because Rufus shall internally use NTFS driver, regardless of UEFI implementation)
UEFI Boot needed and OS is Windows 7 64 or above - so setting GPT partition must.

So you should select Partition scheme GPT, Target System UEFI, and File system NTFS for your bootable USB drive

If you want to boot in Legacy Mode (Despite having UEFI supported hardware and OS) then it would have been
MBR, BIOS, NTFS   (and enable CSM in mobo BIOS Settings)

Run Rufus as administrator preferably and disable Secure Boot in BIOS Settings temporarily if using NTFS file system.

Caveats:
If you select UEFI boot and your HDD/SSD on which you finally want to install Windows is partitioned in MBR Partition Scheme already, then Windows 10 will fail to install. Again the same principle that Windows 7 64 and above need GPT target drive for Booting off it when in UEFI.


----------



## Nalak (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks Patkim for clearing a lot of doubts. I will use a new 1 tb HDD and I will select GPT partition scheme.


----------



## patkim (Feb 28, 2019)

If your HDD is brand new (uninitialized, raw) then as long as your Windows 10 USB key is configured for UEFI by Rufus and your BIOS is configured for UEFI boot, Windows 10 installer shall boot off the USB key in UEFI mode and when the time comes to select the drive ("Where do you want to Install Windows?" Screen), when you select the raw HDD, Windows 10 shall automatically create GPT scheme on it and proceed with the installation.


----------



## Nalak (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2019)

Not sure if this is correct thread for the query. CCleaner now has multiple instances running in background without even my permission. Older versions won't install in Win 10. Any alternatives to it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not sure if this is correct thread for the query. CCleaner now has multiple instances running in background without even my permission. Older versions won't install in Win 10. Any alternatives to it?


I use Glary Utilities.
Glary Utilities | Glarysoft


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not sure if this is correct thread for the query. CCleaner now has multiple instances running in background without even my permission. Older versions won't install in Win 10. Any alternatives to it?


I too use ccleaner it works perfectly for me in windows 10 version 1709


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I too use ccleaner it works perfectly for me in windows 10 version 1709


I'm on build 1809. It won't work. Also, CCleaner lost my trust because of background activity.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm on build 1809. It won't work. Also, CCleaner lost my trust because of background activity.


Ditch it,it isn't even that useful nowadays on OS like win 10 anyway.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ditch it,it isn't even that useful nowadays on OS like win 10 anyway.


Ditched it after reading @Zangetsu's recommendation of Glary Utilities. Also using Wise Disk Cleaner with it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2019)

^^But does using such tools even help anymore,win 10 is quite restricted(especially home version & even pro version is now getting more restrictions with each update) so I don't think these 3rd party cleaner utilities make any real difference as they probably won't be able to remove any significant amount of data occupying hdd/ssd space anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^But does using such tools even help anymore,win 10 is quite restricted(especially home version & even pro version is now getting more restrictions with each update) so I don't think these 3rd party cleaner utilities make any real difference as they probably won't be able to remove any significant amount of data occupying hdd/ssd space anyway.


not just clearing space, the cleaner helps in fixing many of the registry junks and issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ditched it after reading @Zangetsu's recommendation of Glary Utilities. Also using Wise Disk Cleaner with it.


long back I used to have TuneUp utilities then it became crapware after sometime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> not just clearing space, the cleaner helps in fixing many of the registry junks and issues.


But many people say it is more of a placebo effect.Win 10 handles registry in a far different way than win 7 & there shouldn't be any serious cluttering of registry unless one experiments with installing/uninstalling software on a daily basis. Nowadays most win 10 optimization related tools focus on privacy settings & even there there are many cases where some latest win 10 update conflicts with some privacy setting option from these 3rd party tools creating some issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> But many people say it is more of a placebo effect.Win 10 handles registry in a far different way than win 7 & there shouldn't be any serious cluttering of registry unless one experiments with installing/uninstalling software on a daily basis. Nowadays most win 10 optimization related tools focus on privacy settings & even there there are many cases where some latest win 10 update conflicts with some privacy setting option from these 3rd party tools creating some issue.


Does windows 10 corrects the invalid registry entries ? and also optimizes it well.
Registry is modified not just by install/uninstall process but the usage of Windows alters the registry every day, even if its a slight modification in app settings etc.

Yes, most of the tools focus on privacy settings but I haven't encountered any issues  using Glary utilities with win 10 update since 2016.
I have tested N numbers of optimizers till date and there was one tool (forgot its name) which completely crashed my system.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Does windows 10 corrects the invalid registry entries ? and also optimizes it well.
> Registry is modified not just by install/uninstall process but the usage of Windows alters the registry every day, even if its a slight modification in app settings etc.


*www.howtogeek.com/171633/why-using-a-registry-cleaner-wont-speed-up-your-pc-or-fix-crashes/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.howtogeek.com/171633/why-using-a-registry-cleaner-wont-speed-up-your-pc-or-fix-crashes/


yeah I have experienced it too the registry cleaner doesn't work in windows 1o it has no effect.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Which windows 10 build are you all on ?
I'm on 1809...But don't know why the Auto update is not showing updates for 1903 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2019)

[Fix] Windows 10 Feature Update Not Showing on Your Computer - AskVG


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2019)

^Oh Yeah! Just saw the download button for 1903 update in settings


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 24, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Which windows 10 build are you all on ?
> I'm on 1809...But don't know why the Auto update is not showing updates for 1903 ?


1903
Downloaded some MS tool to force the 1903 update when Xbox game pass went live.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 1, 2019)

Free Windows 10 Pro key: Bzfuture MASSIVE Autumn Sale


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Free Windows 10 Pro key: Bzfuture MASSIVE Autumn Sale


Never heard of that store. Moreover for the free Win10 key, you need to buy something. You get AV for cheaper prices in India. I bought Bitdefender Total Security family pack (5 users) 3 years for 1.5k or so from amazon.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2019)

If you go to the home page of bzfuture and try to buy antivirus product on the the product page you will see all the regions supported but India is not on the list.
For example look at this link :
Buy ESET Internet Security 1 Device 1 Year Key Global at a cheaper price on Bzfuture.com


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Free Windows 10 Pro key: Bzfuture MASSIVE Autumn Sale



It's affiliate promotion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Windows 10's November 2019 update is now ready for testers


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Windows Update isn't always the best way to distribute drivers | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

How to Disable Windows 10 Reserved Storage: 7GB Reserved for Updates


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> How to Disable Windows 10 Reserved Storage: 7GB Reserved for Updates



As of now which version is the best Windows 10?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> As of now which version is the best Windows 10?


There is no "best win 10",only what's best for you. Latest win 10 versions(all editions except LTSB/LTSC) now supported for max 1 year so you don't have much choice anyway.If you choose to use LTSB/LTSC then you will have to give up on all new win 10 feature updates(& better latest hardware support) as these get only security updates.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 17, 2019)

shreeux said:


> As of now which version is the best Windows 10?


Enterprise x64


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

Windows 10 November 2019 Update Build 18362.10024 Is Out

Microsoft has released Windows 10 November 2019 Update Build 18362.10024 to Windows Insiders in the Slow ring. As noted earlier, Microsoft has finalized the November 2019 Update, however, cumulative updates were expected to introduce fixes.

Today's release brings all the 19H2 features along with the fixes that were released through KB4517389 (the October Patch Tuesday updates). "This update also includes a fix necessary to move Insiders in the Slow ring to the final 19H2 build," the Windows maker added.

*Microsoft will deliver Windows 10 November 2019 Update, version 1909 as a cumulative update*

The Windows maker is focusing on performance improvements with the upcoming Windows 10 version 1909, expected to be released to the public in the next few weeks. While it still is a feature update, version 1909 and the May 2019 Update (version 1903) share the same servicing content, which means they share the same Cumulative Update packages.

Microsoft is planning several improvements with the release of Windows 10 November 2019 Update, including new Notifications settings and Calendar changes along with battery and performance improvements. You can check out the complete changelog over here or head over to this official blog post for more details about the release.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like Microsoft will move to a dash-dot update format where the first big update of the year will introduce significant new features while the second one will focus mostly on polish. 

This is honestly a much saner approach. 

I was on 1809 and planning to go straight to the upcoming release, but by mistake I hit the upgrade option a few days back and now running 1903 without any issues.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm yet to upgrade to 1903. Don't see myself doing it in the near future. Don't want to mess up my Ubuntu partition like that


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 20, 2019)

*How to Optimize Windows 10 for Gaming and Productivity! (Comprehensive Guide) [2019]

*
Do you want to speed up Windows 10? Do you want to improve performance on your PC? Want to make your system lighter? Do you want to free up CPU, RAM and battery usage? Want an FPS boost in all your games? Is clutter and bloatware a problem on your PC? 

This guide works with any version of Windows 10, new or old, including LTSB, LTSC and 1903.

How does this guide affect my PC you may ask? - 
Lighter system, 
less resource intensive 
More free disk space 
More free RAM and CPU power - 100%, 
true 1:1 mouse precision 
More FPS in games, 
less stuttering 
Overall better performance 
Less cluttered UI 
More privacy control, 
less intrusive 
New features and functionality 
Longer battery life (laptops/tablets) 
Fixes for game and program crashes/issues 
Removal of bloatware Before and After comparison: 36:16

Listen & read the description. Its very useful






PS: I followed it and now my PC is blazing fast. No bloatware and nothing. I really cant understand why Microsoft cant make Lite versions of Windows 10 especially for Gamers and Tech Geeks..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

Builds 18999+ Restart Issue (And Workaround!)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

@topgear 
@whitestar_999 
@SaiyanGoku 
@sling-shot 
@bssunilreddy 
@Zangetsu 

my Friends, never mind about the arrangements or order in your names,ALL ARE EQUAL TO ME.

Recently upgraded Windows 10 Pro to 1909 version as provided by Microsoft.

Everything is running NORMAL, except:--->

I have 4 x 4GB DDR3 Corsair RAM modules each installed on the 4 slots of my motherboard.
BIOS is detecting as 16GB

*But Windows 10 says 16GB RAM installed (Only 12GB usable).*

???????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please,Help me Friends. Any idea where has the remaining 4GB gone??


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 16, 2019)

Please mention
Motherboard model?
Windows 64 or 32bit?

How To Fix Windows 8.1 Not Recognizing All Installed RAM


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

Make sure you did not allocate 4GB to Integrated GPU - check in bios setting. If you are using a discrete graphic card disable iGPU. Reinstall the ram modules on Different Slots.

This mostly indicates a hardware issue apart from iGPU thing - saw someone having such issue due to cpu socket pin problem and another one due to broken dram slot. It would be better to start a new thraed about the issue as it's not specific to windows 10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2019)

It is possible to allocate dedicate ram to integrated graphics so check in your mobo bios/uefi settings & look for integrated graphics/video controller memory/similar option.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello @kg11sgbg ,

I had this same issue,but I was getting 7.97 GB usable out of 16 GB. The issue was resolved by changing the RAM clock in my case (16 GB RipJawsX DDR3). This has also been outlined in this thread here:

16gb ram only showing 8gb usable, but 16gb installed windows 10 (whatever win 7 ultimate upgraded to)

Check the 5th reply. 

Also, this happened with me after installing a cumulative update in Windows 10 (can't remember the exact one), so I guess it's appropriate to post it here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

motherboard : *Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*
Windows: *Windows 10-Pro (64-bit)*

@TigerKing ,those are the specs which you wanted to know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> motherboard : *Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*
> Windows: *Windows 10-Pro (64-bit)*
> 
> @TigerKing ,those are the specs which you wanted to know.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


>


Tried that but still showing 12GB usable only.
Although I am using a discreet *NVIDIA GeForce GTX750 *GPU onto my system.
Is the GPU sharing any 4GB of memory???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/JEKgsmc.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2019)

^Current status of Windows of my Desktop-PC,
@Zangetsu , @whitestar_999  and other friends.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> *i.imgur.com/JEKgsmc.png


Try to remove them all sticks, test two at a time first and then one by one for the faulty one in the pair.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2019)

Also run cpu-z to see installed ram details.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 19, 2019)

Security Intelligence Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Version 1.305.2357.0) - Error 0x80244018...hows this to be resolved


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to remove them all sticks, test two at a time first and then one by one for the faulty one in the pair.


I shall do that.
But Saiyan,isn't it obvious that my PC's BIOS settings shows full 16GB RAM installed as do the Windows -10 OS?
If any RAM module was defective,wouldn't it show lesser RAM as 12 GB inside BIOS or within Windows -10 after a cold Boot Start??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I shall do that.
> But Saiyan,isn't it obvious that my PC's BIOS settings shows full 16GB RAM installed as do the Windows -10 OS?
> If any RAM module was defective,wouldn't it show lesser RAM as 12 GB inside BIOS or within Windows -10 after a cold Boot Start??


Pretty sure if you try with single 4gb ram stick, windows will not dedicate 4gb to vram and you'll know where the error is coming from if you see system logs in event viewer.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pretty sure if you try with single 4gb ram stick, windows will not dedicate 4gb to vram and you'll know where the error is coming from if you see system logs in event viewer.


Done brother...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 24, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Security Intelligence Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Version 1.305.2357.0) - Error 0x80244018...hows this to be resolved



have you tried running inbuilt troubleshooter?


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 25, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> have you tried running inbuilt troubleshooter?


troubleshooter couldnt identify this problem


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I shall do that.
> But Saiyan,isn't it obvious that my PC's BIOS settings shows full 16GB RAM installed as do the Windows -10 OS?
> If any RAM module was defective,wouldn't it show lesser RAM as 12 GB inside BIOS or within Windows -10 after a cold Boot Start??



Clean the dram module golden contact pin with alcohol and cotton. Let it dry. Clean the slots with brush and a cheap hand held air blower. Try with single ram stick at a time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2019)

topgear said:


> Clean the dram module golden contact pin with alcohol and cotton. Let it dry. Clean the slots with brush and a cheap hand held air blower. Try with single ram stick at a time.


You replied to the wrong person


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You replied to the wrong person



hey dear, not a wrong person but the reply is given to a different question / post


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> hey dear, not a wrong person but the reply is given to a different question / post


Semantics


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Semantics


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 26, 2019)

my windows 10 pc not detecting my camera sd card...d ownloaded global realtek drivers and tried all stunts...still no luck...could this be the new update...my driver updated....pendrive detected


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> my windows 10 pc not detecting my camera sd card...d ownloaded global realtek drivers and tried all stunts...still no luck...could this be the new update...my driver updated....pendrive detected


Check with some other device/laptop/card reader,SD cards/pen drives usually die suddenly.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok...but the card is new....what if its detected elsewhere


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check with some other device/laptop/card reader,SD cards/pen drives usually die suddenly.


Card detected in another windows 10 pc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Card detected in another windows 10 pc


Download driver from official site, uninstall driver from Device Manager, disconnect from internet, reboot, install the downloaded driver and then reboot again.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 27, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Download driver from official site, uninstall driver from Device Manager, disconnect from internet, reboot, install the downloaded driver and then reboot again.


nothing happened..


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 27, 2019)

Card reader driver for XP,Vista,Win7,Win8,Win8.1,Win10 10.0.370.188 2018/03/13 17 MB   this is latest in realtek website,,,but nothing happens even with this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Card reader driver for XP,Vista,Win7,Win8,Win8.1,Win10 10.0.370.188 2018/03/13 17 MB this is latest in realtek website,,,but nothing happens even with this



You do realize that drivers are different for different devices, right? To "Download driver from official site," means you have to get it from your manufacturer by searching for drivers specific to your laptop and check if they are for Windows 10.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 27, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You do realize that drivers are different for different devices, right? To "Download driver from official site," means you have to get it from your manufacturer by searching for drivers specific to your laptop and check if they are for Windows 10.


did that...nothing hapens..i think it could be the new window update


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> did that...nothing hapens


Share the link from where you have downloaded it and your laptop's exact model number.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 28, 2019)

hp pavillion 14b015dx...now in wndows 10 home


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 13, 2019)

please help...brought a external card reader...even then the pc wont read the card...what can i do now


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2019)

Which brand? Was there a driver CD with it? 

Try plugging in with a card inside.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 13, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Which brand? Was there a driver CD with it?
> 
> Try plugging in with a card inside.


done evrey dam thing....not detected


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2019)

You are not giving any concrete information. 

I doubt anything can be done in such a situation.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 13, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> You are not giving any concrete information.
> 
> I doubt anything can be done in such a situation.


card reader is quantum brand..sd card is toshiba...want to update my nikon camera...sd card not recognised  by either the sd card reader inbuilt in the laptop or even a external card reader i brought...incidentally installed drivereasy software which shows some drivers missing..but they cant be installed..some issue(bloked)...however when i indiviually check thru device manager all drivers are updated


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2019)

Even my Sandisk 8GB pendrive not getting detected. What to do with it?


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 13, 2019)

Im amazed drivereasy shows drivers not updated....why same not being shown thru window update...even intel update assistant updated a driver


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2019)

@andy_65_in Have you checked with a different card? 

@bssunilreddy could be the card has gone bad? I have lost many photos in 2 cards like that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> @andy_65_in Have you checked with a different card?
> 
> @bssunilreddy could be the card has gone bad? I have lost many photos in 2 cards like that.


Other cards are working properly but I havent used this maybe few times i used to install Windows 10 iso into it for re-installing my Windows 10 into the desktop I have. Now its not working means gone bad I think so.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 13, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> card reader is quantum brand..sd card is toshiba...want to update my nikon camera...sd card not recognised  by either the sd card reader inbuilt in the laptop or even a external card reader i brought...incidentally installed drivereasy software which shows some drivers missing..but they cant be installed..some issue(bloked)...however when i indiviually check thru device manager all drivers are updated


I tried those driver updater softwares.. 
They always show some drivers not updated.. leave that unnecessary updating drivers is not good.. get updates from official sites of respective devices brand (motherboard, GPU, monitor etc.) in my opinion..

Do I Really Need to Update My Drivers?

About your card.. is gone.. corrupted.. just try for data recovery.. I also have quantum card reader.. (old Quantum card was gone bad while trying to read corrupted micro sd card.) 

There are some data recovery centres which also provide sd card recovery, try luck there.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> done evrey dam thing....not detected



get a card reader from friend and try that out with a different microsd / sd card or else try the quantum card reader on a different pc. Persoanlly faced issue with quantum card reader working with one pc and on another not. Since then using iball card reader.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 15, 2019)

topgear said:


> get a card reader from friend and try that out with a different microsd / sd card or else try the quantum card reader on a different pc. Persoanlly faced issue with quantum card reader working with one pc and on another not. Since then using iball card reader.


The card is readable elsewhere...


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 16, 2019)

any help...how to read the sd card


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2019)

Updated to 1909 from 1903, since being a minor update. After few hours, PC's display goes black for 5-10 seconds, and random freezes where the only option is to restart.
After reading the reviews online, it's indeed a problematic update and am not the only one who experienced the issues. So, reverted back to 1903 and my PC is as good as before.

So, a word of caution for those who's going to update to 1909.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Updated to 1909 from 1903, since being a minor update. After few hours, PC's display goes black for 5-10 seconds, and random freezes where the only option is to restart.
> After reading the reviews online, it's indeed a problematic update and am not the only one who experienced the issues. So, reverted back to 1903 and my PC is as good as before.
> 
> So, a word of caution for those who's going to update to 1909.



How did you revert back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 16, 2019)

Windows has a limited time rollback offer for its feature updates.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 17, 2019)

i cant unistall the 1909 update...i dont get that option..neither thru windows update or recovery....what is the solution


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> i cant unistall the 1909 update...i dont get that option..neither thru windows update or recovery....what is the solution


Are you getting issues too?
Do check this article --> How to uninstall Windows 10 version 1909, November 2019 Update • Pureinfotech


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 17, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> any help...how to read the sd card


try connecting to mobile or try different OS, linux, ubuntu


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 17, 2019)

Flash said:


> Are you getting issues too?
> Do check this article --> How to uninstall Windows 10 version 1909, November 2019 Update • Pureinfotech


tried both these methods...doesnt work


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> tried both these methods...doesnt work


then, you must have passed the limited timeframe, by which one can revert.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2019)

I think it is 10 days now.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 18, 2019)

Flash said:


> then, you must have passed the limited timeframe, by which one can revert.


yes...but anyway,how to check my sd card...cant see it in my laptop....any other ideas


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 26, 2019)

Windows 10 makes it easier to discover optional drivers - gHacks Tech News


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Upgrade Windows 7: Download Windows 10 For Free [How to]


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 28, 2019)

Why is this a problem ? I am sure one of your friends will have the ISO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2019)

ax3 said:


> with Win 7 support off in Jan ... i though of  getting Win 10 iso file & its 3.8 gb ... me, on metered net usage (1gb) limit per day ... how & where should i download a fresh/malware free copy of Win 10 iso file ??? hoped microsoft have an offical torrent site ...
> 
> has Win 10 iso Trial been given in any Digit mag dvd just like Linux iso files ???


Microsoft gives the copy of windows 10 in its website.

Download Windows 10


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 28, 2019)

ax3 said:


> with Win 7 support off in Jan ... i though of  getting Win 10 iso file & its 3.8 gb ... me, on metered net usage (1gb) limit per day ... how & where should i download a fresh/malware free copy of Win 10 iso file ??? hoped microsoft have an offical torrent site ...
> 
> has Win 10 iso Trial been given in any Digit mag dvd just like Linux iso files ???



iirc, downloads from microsoft are resume supported so you can use any download manager to download it in parts over few days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2019)

ax3 said:


> how & where should i download a fresh/malware free copy of Win 10 iso file


You need access to a high speed, unmetered connection. Download the iso directly from microsoft.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 29, 2019)

ax3 said:


> @meetdilip ... none of my frds have Win 10 iso ...
> 
> @vidhubhushan ... the download link provided /person is for limited period only (24 hrs) ...
> 
> ...


Use internet download manager..


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 29, 2019)

ax3 said:


> none of my frds have Win 10 iso ...



None of them have enough data as well ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 29, 2019)

ax3 said:


> @vidhubhushan ... the download link provided /person is for limited period only (24 hrs) ...



i downloaded it from microsoft site and i didn't check / remember that i used airtel bb connection and idm.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 29, 2019)

The last time I tried, there was a tool which will download the ISO. The tool can be downloaded from the Microsoft Windows 10 download page. I am not sure whether it support " resume ".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2019)

ax3 said:


> & i have Win 7 iso which has all versions (home,pro etc) ... so which Win 10 iso has all versions ???


All versions are inside the single standard win 10 iso. 

All standard win 10 iso download links are for 24 hours only,if you want a resumable download then you will have to put in a lot of effort.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> All versions are inside the single standard win 10 iso.
> 
> All standard win 10 iso download links are for 24 hours only,if you want a resumable download then you will have to put in a lot of effort.


Download from here:Download Windows 10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Download from here:Download Windows 10


As far as I know,it cannot resume interrupted downloads if total download time exceeds 24 hours.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2019)

ax3 said:


> @SaiyanGoku ... my net is metered (limited /day) ...


Didn't get notification for this mention. Also, the '@' isn't hyperlinked here. I wonder why 



whitestar_999 said:


> As far as I know,it cannot resume interrupted downloads if total download time exceeds 24 hours.


Unless he can get access to a high speed unmetered connection, getting a 5GB/10GB extra data pack would be the most economical solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't get notification for this mention. Also, the '@' isn't hyperlinked here. I wonder why
> 
> 
> Unless he can get access to a high speed unmetered connection, getting a 5GB/10GB extra data pack would be the most economical solution.


I think he directly used member link url after @ instead of selecting the auto suggestion by forum.

Yeah,getting a 10gb data pack is the easiest solution.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2019)

Reminder: Last Two Weeks to Upgrade Windows 7 to Windows 10 for Free


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2020)

ax3 said:


> bt it would be great if digit mag gives Win 10 iso file on dvd ... a great 2020 start ...


I doubt Microsoft will give permission.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 6, 2020)

any option to create installation usb having both 32 and 64 bit options using downloaded ISOs?  Rufus creates from only one ISO. there is an option using media creation too of Microsoft but that starts downloading windows files again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> any option to create installation usb having both 32 and 64 bit options using downloaded ISOs?  Rufus creates from only one ISO. there is an option using media creation too of Microsoft but that starts downloading windows files again.


*www.tenforums.com/tutorials/133098-dism-create-bootable-iso-multiple-windows-10-images.html


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.tenforums.com/tutorials/133098-dism-create-bootable-iso-multiple-windows-10-images.html



thanks a lot buddy. i will check that.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 7, 2020)

ax3 said:


> which edition of win 10 have you installed ???



asking me? i have Windows 7 Pro on PC and Windows 10 Home on Laptop. I will be using Windows 10 Pro on the system which i will get assembled later this week or next.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 14, 2020)

ax3 said:


> finally i downloaded Win 10 iso 1909 ...
> 
> @vidhubhushan ... me too on same note ... installing pro ...



congrats buddy


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 31, 2020)

ax3 said:


> i recieved an error & couldnt proceed ...



How did you try ? Mounted it through USB ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2020)

ax3 said:


> has any installed win 10 on external hdd ??? how can we do it ??? i recieved an error & couldnt proceed ...


You have to use special methods & software & even then it is not worth it.Just use live usb win 10 versions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2020)

ax3 said:


> has any installed win 10 on external hdd ??? how can we do it ??? i recieved an error & couldnt proceed ...


Why you want to install on external drive ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2020)

ax3 said:


> @Zangetsu ... for gamming purpose ... drive just for that ...


Buy 500gb ssd & buy fast as ssd prices are going to increase this year just like ram prices increased 1-2 years back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2020)

ax3 said:


> @Zangetsu ... for gamming purpose ... drive just for that ...


So you will connect the external drive and game on it ?
SSD is the best option for performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> SSD is the best option for performance.


And would get bottlenecked by USB interface. It is better to just replace stock hdd with ssd.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 4, 2020)

Is buying serial key from relatively unknown sites safe?
*dealkartindia.net/product/windows-...etail-lifetime-license-for-1-pc-user/#reviews
This site is selling Windows 10 Pro key for Rs385. Is it safe?

By the way, my Windows update setting says -- _"Your version of Windows has reached end of service. We recommend you update to the most recent version of Windows 10 to get the latest features and security improvements."
_
My Windows OS build info is this
Edition: Windows 10 Enterprise
Installed on: 20 Feb 19
Version: 1803
OS Build: 17134.1276

How can i get to the latest version of Windows 10??
Do i have to get the real version of Windows


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> This site is selling Windows 10 Pro key for Rs385. Is it safe?


Better to use it unactivated than use stolen keys


mikael_schiffer said:


> How can i get to the latest version of Windows 10??


Just run windows update. Latest version is 1909.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Better to use it unactivated than use stolen keys


Amen to that. Windows 10 can be used without a key. There would just be some nagging and a watermark after some time.
But all features will 'mostly' work.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 5, 2020)

There are options to disable this watermark. I don't know whether it is legal to do that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Is buying serial key from relatively unknown sites safe?
> Windows 10 Professional {Pro} Latest Edition 32/64 Bit Genuine Product With 100% Original Retail Lifetime License For 1 PC/User – Dealkart India
> This site is selling Windows 10 Pro key for Rs385. Is it safe?
> 
> ...


Those are either stolen keys or key taken out from OEM machines which were never activated. There is an article on the same on internet, have a look.



meetdilip said:


> There are options to disable this watermark. I don't know whether it is legal to do that.


Obviously, illegal to disable/remove watermark from other methods of unlocking.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 5, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Obviously, illegal to disable/remove watermark from other methods of unlocking.



Says who, where ?

PS : Neutral tone


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2020)

Windows 10 1909 update broke my search menu.. Help me fix it, anyone else face similar issue ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Windows 10 1909 update broke my search menu.. Help me fix it, anyone else face similar issue ?


This one?
Windows 10 Search Is Broken and Shows Blank Results, How to Fix


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks whitestar, it started working now..
looks very wierd though


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Thanks whitestar, it started working now..
> looks very wierd though


Try voidtools if you haven't already(portable version is just ~1.5mb),may find it better.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Better to use it unactivated than use stolen keys
> 
> Just run windows update. Latest version is 1909.


I have already run all the updates. No updates left.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I have already run all the updates. No updates left.


Then just download the latest win 10 19H2 version from TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1) & run the setup.exe inside iso file for in-place upgrade. Of course do take backup of any important data before doing this.

P.S. did you get my PM?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try voidtools if you haven't already(portable version is just ~1.5mb),may find it better.


IMO, the best and most effective way to speed up windows 10 is to disable indexing on drives, and just use "Everything" app. It searches like a charm.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 8, 2020)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Is buying serial key from relatively unknown sites safe?
> Windows 10 Professional {Pro} Latest Edition 32/64 Bit Genuine Product With 100% Original Retail Lifetime License For 1 PC/User – Dealkart India
> This site is selling Windows 10 Pro key for Rs385. Is it safe?
> 
> ...



read somewhere on internet that these people are running a scam to get payment information of customers so better not visit that site again.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Better to use it unactivated than use stolen keys
> 
> Just run windows update. Latest version is 1909.



i have used unactivated for some time, noticed the watermark but didn't had any problems. so i fully agree with what SaiyanGoku is saying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

ax3 said:


> mods plz make this thread sticky ...


Done.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5567 laptop with following configuration:

Intel Core i5 Processor (7th Gen) 7200U
12 GB DDR4 RAM (4+8)
64 bit Windows 10 Operating System
1 TB HDD
15.6 inch Full HD LED Backlit Anti Glare Display
AMD Radeon R7 M445 2 GB DDR5 (dedicated) with Intel HD 620 4GB (integrated)
Windows 10

Bought it in April 2017 & have never formatted the system not reinstalled Windows ever.
With time, Windows is starting to show signs of slowing, etc.
Also, there is this issue with Windows Update wherein the Windows Update is unable to check for updates.

I have used Windows Media Creation Tool & have created a bootable Windows Installation USB.

My main query is, should I -

"Reset this PC" using Windows Settings menu
Do a "Fresh Start" using Windows Settings menu
or use the bootable USB drive to format & do a "Clean Install" of Windows.
It may be noted that I have never formatted or reinstalled Windows 10 ever since I laid hands on it 3 years back.
However, I do have vast experience with Windows 7 & earlier Windows editions.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> My main query is, should I -
> 
> "Reset this PC" using Windows Settings menu
> Do a "Fresh Start" using Windows Settings menu
> or use the bootable USB drive to format & do a "Clean Install" of Windows.


4: Replace the HDD with SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

^^Indeed.

@g_goyal2000 buy a good ssd like Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5″ 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 In India  & buy soon as ssd prices are going to increase this year anywhere from 10% to 40%. After that download & install latest version of win 10.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4: Replace the HDD with SSD.





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Indeed.
> 
> @g_goyal2000 buy a good ssd like Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5″ 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 In India  & buy soon as ssd prices are going to increase this year anywhere from 10% to 40%. After that download & install latest version of win 10.


Thanks for your reply. I am aware that SSD is the need of the hour.
But the issue right now with me is that my laptop is still under extended warranty & till it expires, I fear removing / replacing the OEM components.
Moreover, since it's a family laptop, many family members have their data stored too & as such, I cannot unilaterally replace the HDD / ODD with SSD (the laptop also has a functional ODD which almost every member uses).
And then there's the space constraint too.
250 GB against 1TB is too less. Right now, out of 1 TB, there is only 250 GB free space on the HDD.
So, in a nutshell, replacing the HDD with SSD is a strict no-no at the moment.

My only option right now is out of the ones I mentioned in my earlier post.
As such, kindly suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> So, in a nutshell, replacing the HDD with SSD is a strict no-no at the moment.
> 
> My only option right now is out of the ones I mentioned in my earlier post.
> As such, kindly suggest.


Then to be honest, you have no real solution. Resetting would work for a while but being a HDD, it'll start crawling again. My "new" office desktop, which has 8GB DDR4 ram and 500GB HDD, is slower than my father's 8 year old laptop with 4GB DDR3 ram but 240GB SSD (recently upgraded).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 21, 2020)

Get an ssd specially if you gonna use win 10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am aware that SSD is the need of the hour.
> But the issue right now with me is that my laptop is still under extended warranty & till it expires, I fear removing / replacing the OEM components.
> Moreover, since it's a family laptop, many family members have their data stored too & as such, I cannot unilaterally replace the HDD / ODD with SSD (the laptop also has a functional ODD which almost every member uses).
> And then there's the space constraint too.
> ...


Dell has a relaxed upgrade policy so replacing hdd with ssd should not be an issue,you can contact dell customer care about this. The only thing left then is storage issue. You can always use the internal 1TB hdd as portable external hdd by using a cover like *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-USB3-0-2139U3-CR-Transparent/dp/B01N07NBLA/  Depending on your budget you can also get a cheap 480gb ssd like Buy Online Seagate Maxtor Z1 480GB 2.5inch SATA SSD YA480VC1A001 In India  OR  *www.amazon.in/Kingston-SSDNow-Internal-SA400S37-480GIN/dp/B079T8BZMG/ (10% off using BoB credit card,there should be a sale in March too).


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am aware that SSD is the need of the hour.
> But the issue right now with me is that my laptop is still under extended warranty & till it expires, I fear removing / replacing the OEM components.
> Moreover, since it's a family laptop, many family members have their data stored too & as such, I cannot unilaterally replace the HDD / ODD with SSD (the laptop also has a functional ODD which almost every member uses).
> And then there's the space constraint too.
> ...


If under warranty, then contact DELL service. They will resolve your issue of sluggishness.
If you can go to the BIOS then you can self-diagnose with the DELL BIOS scanner which scans each and every component and gives the root cause of the problem.(That's what the IT Guys in my company uses as we have DELL machines everywhere).

Probably the root cause of the failing HDD sector. Run the CystalDisk Info tool and check the HDD health.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> If under warranty, then contact DELL service. They will resolve your issue of sluggishness.
> If you can go to the BIOS then you can self-diagnose with the DELL BIOS scanner which scans each and every component and gives the root cause of the problem.(That's what the IT Guys in my company uses as we have DELL machines everywhere).
> 
> Probably the root cause of the failing HDD sector. Run the CystalDisk Info tool and check the HDD health.


I already did a DELL PSA diagnostic. No errors there.

My guess is, due to clutter of preinstalled Dell softwares (which I removed most of), frequent Window Updates (including feature updates), leftover files/folders/regitry entries from uninstalls, etc., the system has become a little sluggish.
Moreover, even after upgrading the RAM from 4 GB to 12 GB (compatible RAM modules, I checked), I don't find noticable increase in system speed in standard/everyday use.
Gaming experience has however improved after RAM upgrade.

And did I mention that there is Windows Update issue wherein Windows Update has failed to update since past 2 months (Error 0x80080005) !

Not to mention, there is probably some audio driver issue also wherein the Windows keeps giving out random "tuck" sounds thru speakers.
There is also some delay in giving out exclamation sounds as well as Windows boot tune.

Have tried unistallation & reinstallation of Realtek Audio Drivers, but to no avail.
Except for Realtek components (LAN, audio, webcam) in my system for which I use Dell supplied OEM drivers, for remaining Intel & AMD components, I use generic drivers.

BTW, what is the difference between "Reset this PC" and "Fresh Start"??
Which one should I choose?
Or should I do a clean install?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Better do a clean install & then use Download Windows Update MiniTool  - MajorGeeks  to manually check for updates & install only those that are required. Without ssd though all this can at best give you few months of ok experience after which you most likely need to repeat this cycle.

P.S. you really have no idea what you are missing by not using ssd, the overall difference is like night & day between using hdd & ssd.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ok, so I just did a Windows Update using Windows 10 Update Assistant tool since Windows Update was not working.
Updated the system from version 1809 to 1909.
Took around 2 -3 hours.
Immediately noticed performance increase in regular use.
The Update also rectified the Windows Update issue.
Now Windows Update is working as usual.
Also manually updated the device drivers to latest available.
But the Audio "tuck" issue still prevails.



whitestar_999 said:


> Better do a clean install & then use Download Windows Update MiniTool  - MajorGeeks  to manually check for updates & install only those that are required. Without ssd though all this can at best give you few months of ok experience after which you most likely need to repeat this cycle.
> 
> P.S. you really have no idea what you are missing by not using ssd, the overall difference is like night & day between using hdd & ssd.


I am aware of that.
Have just noticed that the DELL Power Manager application has started giving out notification that the laptop battery life is gradually reducing.
So I guess, I'll install a new battery as well as SSD together once the extended warranty expires and/or ODD goes defunct, whichever is later. 

As for few months of OK experience, what I've noticed since last few Feature Updates is that every feature update improves system performance.
And since Microsoft releases Feature Updates probably maximum 2-3 times every 1-2 years, I guess I can update my system using such Feature Updates to improve experience.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> As for few months of OK experience, what I've noticed since last few Feature Updates is that every feature update improves system performance.
> And since Microsoft releases Feature Updates probably maximum 2-3 times every 1-2 years, I guess I can update my system using such Feature Updates to improve experience.


Not true for all though,the 2nd last update(v1903) had many bugs which prompted microsoft to focus on correcting those bugs & minimize new bugs in v1909 which is why its new features list is probably the shortest among all feature updates released in last 2-3 years. Feature update is released every 6 months(so 2 times in a year).

ssd prices are going to increase this year(already started) so whenever you buy it a few months/year from now you will most likely pay a premium of 10-40% over current prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1ssd prices are going to increase this year(already started) so whenever you buy it a few months/year from now you will most likely pay a premium of 10-40% over current prices.


He is well aware of the benefits of SSD and was also told in previous post by other members. So, persuading him again & again on SSD buying won't be a good idea. He might have other reasons to not go for SSD as of now. In the end its the choice of the user and we can just give suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> He is well aware of the benefits of SSD and was also told in previous post by other members. So, *persuading him again & again* on SSD buying won't be a good idea. He might have other reasons to not go for SSD as of now. In the end its the choice of the user and we can just give suggestions.


It was just a reminder that too *only used 2 times*(incl counting the first time as good advice) & if you had bothered to read his posts completely you would know that the only reason he was not going for ssd is because his laptop is still in extended warranty & he does not want to do any modifications that may void warranty. He already decided to buy ssd after his laptop extended warranty ends in which case there is no harm in buying a ssd today instead of buying the same ssd at higher prices few months later.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It was just a reminder that too *only used 2 times*(incl counting the first time as good advice) & if you had bothered to read his posts completely you would know that the only reason he was not going for ssd is because his laptop is still in extended warranty & he does not want to do any modifications that may void warranty. He already decided to buy ssd after his laptop extended warranty ends in which case there is no harm in buying a ssd today instead of buying the same ssd at higher prices few months later.


Warranties are overrated. Good build matters. One shouldn't cry that performance is not good and then still wait out for warranty to end to make necessary changes.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not true for all though,the 2nd last update(v1903) had many bugs which prompted microsoft to focus on correcting those bugs & minimize new bugs in v1909 which is why its new features list is probably the shortest among all feature updates released in last 2-3 years. Feature update is released every 6 months(so 2 times in a year).
> 
> ssd prices are going to increase this year(already started) so whenever you buy it a few months/year from now you will most likely pay a premium of 10-40% over current prices.


Thanks for the reminder. I'll keep it in mind.


Zangetsu said:


> He is well aware of the benefits of SSD and was also told in previous post by other members. So, persuading him again & again on SSD buying won't be a good idea. He might have other reasons to not go for SSD as of now. In the end its the choice of the user and we can just give suggestions.


Thanks for understanding. I appreciate it.


SaiyanGoku said:


> Warranties are overrated. Good build matters. One shouldn't cry that performance is not good and then still wait out for warranty to end to make necessary changes.


Hate to be blunt but I guess one must not have had the need arisen to invoke warranty!! That's why the humor..
One doesn't understand the importance of warranty till the need to invoke it arises..
On my previous Dell Studio 1558 laptop, I had invoked warranty atleast 10 times and Dell serviced the laptop onsite everytime, no questions asked.
Moreover, got parts replaced of 2 laptops (on one laptop's warranty, don't ask how.. that's a secret) costing more than the price of laptop in total...
Furthermore, with 1 year of extended warranty remaining, Dell did not have parts for my Dell Studio 1558 laptop when I again invoked warranty.
So they took back the laptop & gave me a full refund for the purchase price plus cost of 1 year of extended warranty after 4 years of ownership.
So, yeah probably no one more than me knows the value of a warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> So they took back the laptop & gave me a full refund for the purchase price + 1 year of warranty after 4 years of ownership.


They gave you back full purchase amount,isn't it standard to refund only the depreciated value.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> They gave you back full purchase amount,isn't it standard to refund only the depreciated value.


Yup, full purchase value along with cost of 1 year remaining extended warranty.
They gave me a credit note which I used to purchase another laptop Dell Inspiron 3542 for a family friend (since I already had one more laptop in hand) & took cash from him against the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Yup, full purchase value along with cost of 1 year remaining extended warranty.
> They have me a credit note which I used to purchase another laptop Dell 3542 for a family friend & took cash from him against the same.


That's really good. It is the first time I am hearing about any electronics brand in India refunding full amount instead of depreciated value.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's really good. It is the first time I am hearing about any electronics brand in India refunding full amount instead of depreciated value.


I know. I might still be having the credit note in my mailbox. Will have to search for same. Will post it here once I find it, after redacting personal details of course..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> I know. I might still be having the credit note in my mailbox. Will have to search for same. Will post it here once I find it, after redacting personal details of course..


Looking forward to it.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looking forward to it.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2020)

Anyone using outlook 2016, 2019 or 360?
I wanted to download all email / selected email attachments at once from Yahoo Mail. But there is no such feature.
Now as I found solution I want to share it with you all.
Also if you know similar extensions, addons or softwares like this, please share..

Check this software -
Kutools - Combines  100+ Handy Functions and Tools for Microsoft Outlook


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2020)

g_goyal2000 said:


> View attachment 18851 View attachment 18852 View attachment 18853 View attachment 18854


That's good,+1 for Dell warranty service.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2020)

Always go for a brand that will last. Only then you will get spares. Redmi Book looks interesting to me, but I will go for a Dell or HP this time. Mainly because I have no idea what Xiaomi's future will be in 6 years.


----------



## ax3 (Mar 9, 2020)

with so many bugs & unstabability even after update ... it seems Win 7 was really good ...


----------



## theterminator (Mar 16, 2020)

I have installed a hybrid system of ssd n hdd on my old dell 5558. I purchased a caddy and installed the ssd & cloned the os drive to it. The ssd now has contents of the os drive. But its not booting. upon selecting system device bay option from the boot menu error message comes that no bootable device found 
i installed the ssd to keep it my primary operating system but its not serving the purpose


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I have installed a hybrid system of ssd n hdd on my old dell 5558. I purchased a caddy and installed the ssd & cloned the os drive to it. The ssd now has contents of the os drive. But its not booting. upon selecting system device bay option from the boot menu error message comes that no bootable device found
> i installed the ssd to keep it my primary operating system but its not serving the purpose


Mention the exact procedure you used to transfer the OS(incl software names).


----------



## theterminator (Mar 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mention the exact procedure you used to transfer the OS(incl software names).



I used Macrium Reflect free version home edition and selected Clone this disk option with source drive as my hdd and destination as ssd


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I used Macrium Reflect free version home edition and selected Clone this disk option with source drive as my hdd and destination as ssd


After successful cloning have you tried just booting from ssd while hdd is disconnected?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> After successful cloning have you tried just booting from ssd while hdd is disconnected?



yup i tried that but it shoed error message of no bootable device found. even i installed the ssd in the regular hdd drive location and still it showed the same error


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2020)

Try this: 
Windows 10 fails to boot after HDD clone to SSD


> Macrium Reflect bootable disc, go to restore > fix Windows Boot problem, it auto fix the boot manager. Remind next time after clone, boot the cloned disk alone without original source disk, connect after 1st boot.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2020)

Windows 10 may 2020 update...its already being offered for the window insider programmers...is it advisable to link your account for window insider programmers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Windows 10 may 2020 update...its already being offered for the window insider programmers...is it advisable to link your account for window insider programmers


It is better to not install any windows version update even a few days/weeks after its public release let alone insider release. My suggestion is to always wait at least 2-3 weeks before installing any windows version update after its public release.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is better to not install any windows version update even a few days/weeks after its public release let alone insider release. My suggestion is to always wait at least 2-3 weeks before installing any windows version update after its public release.


ok...advice taken...presently i have already stopped updates since last 30days..bcoz of numerous post update issues with windows


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this:
> Windows 10 fails to boot after HDD clone to SSD


Sorry to post after so long.. I actually was using Windows 7 in my SSD but couldn't install Office having some licensing issues. I decided to again clone my original HDD to new SSD. Macrium reflect has completed cloning the disk and the contents are the same. However, the same issue of not able to boot from SSD is present.
In the above post there is a solution as:

*"Windows 10 Fix Error After Cloning HDD SSD - Error in file winload.efi*

_*With Windows 10 installation/recovery media open the command prompt in advanced tools*_
_*Diskpart*_
_*list volume (take note of boot partition volume and windows partition letter)*_
_*select volume X (X partition responsible for booting the system, hidden partition in fat32)*_
_*assign letter w (to be able to recover the boot files)*_
_*exit (exit diskpart)*_
_*bcdboot X:\Windows /s w: /f UEFI (X partition letter that contains the Windows folder)*_
_*reeboot system (select the new boot option if more than one)*_
*msconfig (Boot - delete the \Windows options and leave only the c:\Windows option)"*
in the 3rd step(list volume), it says to take note of boot partition volume and windows partition letter and in the next step to select the booting volume... but there is no letter assigned to the hidden partition in FAT32 in the screenshot i attached.
as per the screenshot attached, what should be the commands entered in diskpart?





I have cloned Volume 0 (1TB HDD divided into C, D & F drives) to Volume 4(240 GB SSD), cloned only Volume 0 and not Volume 1, 2, 3. Want to make volume 4 as the primary boot partition.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2020)

Clone to SSD, shut down system, physically disconnect HDD, boot it up, let Windows repair take care of boot issues & voila. It worked for Win10 on my laptop the first time I tried to clone. Use Win10 IMO, no point hanging on to Win7. Win10 worked fine on my 10 years old PC at my home with i3 1st gen & 4GB RAM from an HDD.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Clone to SSD, shut down system, physically disconnect HDD, boot it up, let Windows repair take care of boot issues & voila. It worked for Win10 on my laptop the first time I tried to clone. Use Win10 IMO, no point hanging on to Win7. Win10 worked fine on my 10 years old PC at my home with i3 1st gen & 4GB RAM from an HDD.



I tried that the first time i cloned the disk but it failed to read and it would restart automatically and again failed to read and this process wouls go on and on... I haven’t tried it this time , will post results. 
Win10 is actually the os of choice for me as my laptop screen is touch enabled. I had to go back to 7 since i didn’t had a licensed copy of 10. 10 got installed as the free upgrade from my oem copy of 8.1


----------



## patkim (Apr 19, 2020)

I have not gone thru all the detailed posts. Just making inferences based on your current post.



> I have cloned Volume 0 (1TB HDD divided into C, D & F drives) to Volume 4(240 GB SSD), cloned only Volume 0 and not Volume 1, 2, 3. Want to make volume 4 as the primary boot partition.



Didn't you copy/clone the ESP/EFI Partition? That's the primary link between the Firmware and OS booting for a UEFI system.  In DISKPART you should use LIST DISK then SELECT DISK X then LIST PARTITION commands to know what volumes reside on what disks.  (X is the Disk number here)



> Win10 is actually the os of choice for me as my laptop screen is touch enabled. I had to go back to 7 since i didn’t had a licensed copy of 10. 10 got installed as the free upgrade from my oem copy of 8.1



Since you already got free upgrade from 8.1 to 10 you must be having a digital license of Windows 10 on your laptop. If so, any reason to stick to Windows 7.

If you did not copy EFI Partition then

You need to use Bcdedit command to reconfigure BCD to point to the new partition on SSD and create a new EFI boot entry. However in that case the EFI partition resides on HDD and hence you create a hidden dependency.
or

Clone the EFI partition from HDD to SSD and if required create a new boot entry to point to EFI on SSD if you want to keep both HDD & SSD in the system.
If your firmware does not allow creation of a new boot entry you may have to use EasyUEFI (Windows tool) or such tools that are more user friendly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Win10 is actually the os of choice for me as my laptop screen is touch enabled. I had to go back to 7 since i didn’t had a licensed copy of 10. 10 got installed as the free upgrade from my oem copy of 8.1


Win 10 comes with a digital license on any system on which it got a free upgrade meaning as long as the mobo(& lan) & processor of that system remains same win 10 will be automatically activated on that system after connecting to net. In worst case scenario one can use win 10 in forever trial mode with only restriction being inability to change wallpaper & other personalization options.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Also as @omega44-xt mentioned, you did not clone the hdd correctly. Whenever cloning windows you need to not just clone the C drive but also other system partitions.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

I have copied the drive but still its not booting. When I am selecting the SSD through boot menu in BIOS then screen goes black on loading and a message displays "Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot the system.."

Volume 5 is the new volume created.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> View attachment 18966
> 
> I have copied the drive but still its not booting. When I am selecting the SSD through boot menu in BIOS then screen goes black on loading and a message displays "Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot the system.."
> 
> Volume 5 is the new volume created.


System volumes are supposed to be first in the list while in your case it is at the end so obviously it will not work. 

Better to start over & why are you still sticking with win 7 anyway when it is officially out of support. Just install fresh win 10 on ssd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> View attachment 18966
> 
> I have copied the drive but still its not booting. When I am selecting the SSD through boot menu in BIOS then screen goes black on loading and a message displays "Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot the system.."
> 
> Volume 5 is the new volume created.


Remove all drives except the SSD and do a fresh install. Then plug other drives, backup data from C: drive from HDD and format it.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

any link to download 10?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> any link to download 10?


Bookmark this site:
*tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

Getting this error while installing... booted in legacy mode and uefi mode , both give same error

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200419/8251dbcb4148f4a70d018507c59ee11d.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Getting this error while installing... booted in legacy mode and uefi mode , both give same error
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200419/8251dbcb4148f4a70d018507c59ee11d.jpg


Disconnect disk 0, delete all partitions on disk 1 and then try again.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Disconnect disk 0, delete all partitions on disk 1 and then try again.



it worked , installation proceeds , thanks  
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200419/72e43b545fd6bdae358ef14e40da66f7.jpg


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2020)

installation is complete and windows is activated .. thanks a ton guys


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> installation is complete and windows is activated .. thanks a ton guys


Good to know, check this tool to control windows updates:
*www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_update_minitool.html


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 20, 2020)

theterminator said:


> installation is complete and windows is activated .. thanks a ton guys



this statement always puts a smile on my face


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know, check this tool to control windows updates:
> *www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_update_minitool.html


Is it just a script that can be inspected or a pre-compiled binary? 

Posts from 2015 indicate that is a binary but the last page refers to a script. So I am confused now. If it remains a binary, trusting it will be an issue. 

Also some posts mention that it disables Windows Update persistently and needs a registry edit to revert to normal. Is it still the case?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Is it just a script that can be inspected or a pre-compiled binary?
> 
> Posts from 2015 indicate that is a binary but the last page refers to a script. So I am confused now. If it remains a binary, trusting it will be an issue.
> 
> Also some posts mention that it disables Windows Update persistently and needs a registry edit to revert to normal. Is it still the case?


It is a pre-compiled binary but there are similar tools using scripts. May be you are talking about this or those comments are regarding this Download Sledgehammer (formerly WUMT Wrapper Script)  - MajorGeeks

You can trust this tool as it comes from *forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/windows-update-minitool.64939/page-53 This forum is the best when it comes to windows related tools/utilities & even "activation for educational purposes testing"(one of the admins of this forum is DAZ the famous creator of daz loader for win 7). The admins of this forum keep a strict eye on such tools there not to mention there are many expert members there who regularly analyse such tools before using them. You need to register & login to see the main content there but I recommend it as this forum is really good for windows/microsoft related tools & hacks.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 25, 2020)

r/Windows: Looks like Version 2004 Fixes 100 % Disc Usage

100% disk usage was a major problem especially for people who still used HDD. It seems Microsoft has finally tried to fix the issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2020)

vito scalleta said:


> r/Windows: Looks like Version 2004 Fixes 100 % Disc Usage
> 
> 100% disk usage was a major problem especially for people who still used HDD. It seems Microsoft has finally tried to fix the issue.


Doesn't matter, one should get ssd nowadays for any system.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Doesn't matter, one should get ssd nowadays for any system.


it does actually. not financially viable for using multiple Terabytes of storage in a SSD still. Pretty impressive bug fix if you'd ask me.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> it does actually. not financially viable for using multiple Terabytes of storage in a SSD still. Pretty impressive bug fix if you'd ask me.


Yep. It would be very helpful for enterprises that don't go through an upgrade cycle often and are still stuck on HDDs. Although I am not sure how quickly these updates get pushed to such systems.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> it does actually. not financially viable for using multiple Terabytes of storage in a SSD still. Pretty impressive bug fix if you'd ask me.


Was this bug also there in LTSB/LTSC versions which many corporates prefer to use because all reports I have seen of this bug were from win 10 home/pro versions?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Was this bug also there in LTSB/LTSC versions which many corporates prefer to use because all reports I have seen of this bug were from win 10 home/pro versions?


It's regarding search Index. So, yeah enterprise version also has the searching etc. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/g7qn9e


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2020)

Windows 10 Version 2004 (May 2020 Update) Release Delayed


----------



## dayanbooker (May 5, 2020)

How to make pendrive bootable so that I can able to install windows 10 on my system. Also please provide me the link to download the iso file for windows 10.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2020)

dayanbooker said:


> How to make pendrive bootable so that I can able to install windows 10 on my system. Also please provide me the link to download the iso file for windows 10.


Use a tool called Rufus. Check this guide: How to use Rufus to create a bootable USB drive to install (almost) any OS

Link of ISO, it's a bit complicated but follow the method here it works: How to Download a Windows 10 ISO Without the Media Creation Tool

Alternatively you can use the Media Creation tool that does the heavy lifting for you. Guide : Use the Media Creation Tool to create Windows 10 installation media | Digital Citizen


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

@thetechfreak Use this for future reference(fetches direct download links from MS servers):
*tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2020)

dayanbooker said:


> How to make pendrive bootable so that I can able to install windows 10 on my system. Also please provide me the link to download the iso file for windows 10.


You can use the official USB tool from Microsoft. Released wayback in Windows 7 era and still works for Windows 10.
This tool can also download the Windows ISO files and prepare the bootable USB to install

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56485


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @thetechfreak Use this for future reference(fetches direct download links from MS servers):
> *tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php


This one is useful. No need to mess around with user agent and what not. Saved the link 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (May 5, 2020)

Are VPNs any advantage in windows 10 ..free types


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Are VPNs any advantage in windows 10 ..free types


What does VPN got to do with win 10? You use VPN for privacy from websites/torrent or bypass your ISP/govt censors, not for hiding from your operating system. Free ones always perform lower than paid ones.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Are VPNs any advantage in windows 10 ..free types


Some free ones like Tunnelbear get your quick work done. They work the same on windows or whatever pretty much. Paid ones tend to be better as said by @whitestar_999 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (May 6, 2020)

will tuneelbear etc interfere in my surfing within India.....i mean if my IP masked i may not be permitted to surf,also should such a vpn be used continously for surfing or only intermittently


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> will tuneelbear etc interfere in my surfing within India.....i mean if my IP masked i may not be permitted to surf


There is a possibility that you won't be able to access subscription to Indian content like Hotstar, Amazon Prime, Steam, etc if the IP assigned to you is not of India. Don't use VPN unnecessarily.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is a possibility that you won't be able to access subscription to Indian content like Hotstar, Amazon Prime, Steam, etc if the IP assigned to you is not of India. Don't use VPN unnecessarily.


ok


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> will tuneelbear etc interfere in my surfing within India.....i mean if my IP masked i may not be permitted to surf,also should such a vpn be used continously for surfing or only intermittently


Also never use Indian financial/banking sites with vpn as banks security system will detect login attempts from foreign IPs as suspicious & your internet banking/cards may be blocked.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also never use Indian financial/banking sites with vpn as banks security system will detect login attempts from foreign IPs as suspicious & your internet banking/cards may be blocked.


ok


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Windows 10 Version 2004 (May 2020 Update) Release Delayed


I just got the download. Seems it hasn't been that delayed after all.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I just got the download. Seems it hasn't been that delayed after all.


hows it??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I just got the download. Seems it hasn't been that delayed after all.


I am not getting it
Did you clean install the ISO?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> hows it??





bssunilreddy said:


> I am not getting it
> Did you clean install the ISO?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


*i.imgur.com/uIeArdz.jpg 


Will install Sunday night. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 10, 2020)

how come u got it so early


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2020)

I am still on 1903


----------



## monkey (May 11, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> how come u got it so early


Even I was able to install it nearly 10 days back...


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

i am also getting this optional updates available notification since last many days


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 11, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am also getting this optional updates available notification since last many days
> 
> View attachment 19046



Whats that icon over google chrome?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Whats that icon over google chrome?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that is my DP for that profile pic - lawyer's collar


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> that is my DP for that profile pic - lawyer's collar


Are you related to law field in some way?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am also getting this optional updates available notification since last many days


Yup, same for me too. Not yet installed. Enjoying 1903


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you related to law field in some way?



yes dear, i am a Lawyer.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yup, same for me too. Not yet installed. Enjoying 1903


i left it alone as many times i follow - if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> yes dear, i am a Lawyer.


Nice. Civil or Criminal?


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice. Civil or Criminal?



all except tax and some company matters. all civil, state tribunal, family court, consumer court, High Court all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> all except tax and some company matters. all civil, state tribunal, family court, consumer court, High Court all.


Good to know. Is it alright if I give your reference for any member here looking for some legal/consumer case help?


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know. Is it alright if I give your reference for any member here looking for some legal/consumer case help?



yes sure dear


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2020)

Hey guys, i am planning to upgrade to a new pc by the end of the year. Current pc is about 10 years old and running Win 7. I am planning to give this system away except for retaining few things for the new pc. I need to install Win 10 in the new system because there are few work related softwares which need Win 10. What are my options now?How do i get Win 10 in the new system.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey guys, i am planning to upgrade to a new pc by the end of the year. Current pc is about 10 years old and running Win 7. I am planning to give this system away except for retaining few things for the new pc. I need to install Win 10 in the new system because there are few work related softwares which need Win 10. What are my options now?How do i get Win 10 in the new system.


first get an ssd atleast 250gigs then install windows 10 as win 10 on hdd is very slow i myself facing lagginess my computer takes 10 mins to boot up


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> first get an ssd atleast 250gigs then install windows 10 as win 10 on hdd is very slow i myself facing lagginess my computer takes 10 mins to boot up


Yup, i am planning to get an entirely new set of hard drives and my primary drive will be an ssd (Aiming for 500gb)


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2020)

But How do i go about getting Win 10 and installing on a new pc. I am not adding the disk drive in my new system, so i am guessing now i am limited to using the pen drive. Are there any more options?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> But How do i go about getting Win 10 and installing on a new pc. I am not adding the disk drive in my new system, so i am guessing now i am limited to using the pen drive. Are there any more options?


You could open the cabinet and put in the new SSD.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You could open the cabinet and put in the new SSD.


i meant how do i go about installing Win 10. What do you guys recommend. Buying a cd is pointless for the new system. How do i install Win 10 on a new system(New ssd)


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2020)

i am not carrying forward any of my old hard drives since i am giving them all away. So i have to buy all the hard drives again and the primary one will be ssd. But i am just wondering how does one go about installing win 10 in new systems


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> i am not carrying forward any of my old hard drives since i am giving them all away. So i have to buy all the hard drives again and the primary one will be ssd. But i am just wondering how does one go about installing win 10 in new systems


Download win 10 iso from here:
*tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php





Use Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)  to create a bootable pen drive from above downloaded iso & use that to boot the new pc & install win 10.

P.S. Securely erase your hdd before giving away by using tool like Download – Eraser


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> i am not carrying forward any of my old hard drives since i am giving them all away. So i have to buy all the hard drives again and the primary one will be ssd. But i am just wondering how does one go about installing win 10 in new systems


Either you can use a portable DVD drive to install from the DVD or a Bootable Pendrive (8GB)

Just boot using any of the above and install on a new system.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 17, 2020)

using a usb pendrive is best as installation is very fast


----------



## andy_65_in (May 17, 2020)

when is the may 2020 update reaching us


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> i meant how do i go about installing Win 10. What do you guys recommend. Buying a cd is pointless for the new system. How do i install Win 10 on a new system(New ssd)


Use a pen drive with Win10 on it. First time you start your PC, boot the pen drive & install OS.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Download win 10 iso from here:
> *tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php
> View attachment 19055
> 
> ...


Thanks @whitestar_999 for simplifying. One last question is how do i get the license for the win 10 software after downloading?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2020)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks @whitestar_999 for simplifying. One last question is how do i get the license for the win 10 software after downloading?


You can use win 10 in forever trial mode with only restriction being inability to use personalization options like changing wallpaers, lockscreen etc. For other method check PM.


----------



## theterminator (May 23, 2020)

so i have got my ddr 4 ram delivered by amazon which i ordered before lockdown.
I had bought asrock b450pro and amd ryzen 5 3600 before that and corsair spec01.
I had windows 7 installed on my old desktop and since i am using the old hdd its still windows 7.
problem is when im turning on my pc the keyboard and mouse dont work at all and i get this message by windows of unsupporting hardware. in it its written processor is not supported. I searched google and i found that windows 7 is supported by ryzen 5 3600 and to use ps2 mouse keyboard but i dont have that 

so what do i do here .. the dvd drive is also not ejecting that i could insert a win10 install disk

i do the laptop dvd drive since i installed an ssd using a caddie on it


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2020)

Why are you even trying to install an officially out of support OS on latest hardware? Just install win 8.1 with classic shell/open shell to make it look more like win 7 if you absolutely don't want to install win 10.


----------



## theterminator (May 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why are you even trying to install an officially out of support OS on latest hardware? Just install win 8.1 with classic shell/open shell to make it look more like win 7 if you absolutely don't want to install win 10.



I am not trying to install win7. It was already on my old HDD which I didn’t upgrade. 
I’ve swapped laptop ssd into the desktop and made a bootable pendrive of win10 and currently installing it on my HDD.
The SSD is for my laptop since it’s very handy for office related work

The moment i connected the ssd to my desktop it booted to win10 and all keyboard mouse processor ram were working fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2020)

So you have a ssd with win 10 on it for laptop & a hdd with 10 on it for desktop.


----------



## theterminator (May 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> So you have a ssd with win 10 on it for laptop & a hdd with 10 on it for desktop.


No I had an SSD with Win10 on laptop and HDD Win7 on desktop.
I got the hdd to install win10 via pendrive now I am all ok . played gta v and could notice the speed and graphics upgrade immediately from ryzen 5 3600 and 16gb ram. I am still running the old AMD HD 7770 sapphire one and will likely upgrade to either AMD 5600xt or nvidia 1660 super  .
I got some issues like i have a local usb wifi adapter for which keeps disconnecting frequently coz of which steam downloads get interrupted. my monitor sucks its a philips 19" which is 7 yrs old and due for an upgrade for which i got some recommendations in my thread. keyboard is also that much old , its a  cooler master  cmstorm , its backspace and enter keys don't work. so will upgrade that also. have upgraded the mouse to logitech g102.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2020)

Running wifi using a usb adapter like this one 

Exabyte WiFi 1000Mbps Mini Wireless USB Adapter 2.4 GHz Wireless WiFi Dongle 500Mbps 80211n USB Connector 802 Wi-Fi Receiver USB 2.0 Wireless Wi-Fi Network Adapter for Windows Exabyte WiFi 1000Mbps Mini Wireless USB Adapter 2.4 GHz Wireless WiFi Dongle 500Mbps 80211n USB Connector 802 Wi-Fi Receiver USB 2.0 Wireless Wi-Fi Network Adapter for Windows - Buy Exabyte WiFi 1000Mbps Mini Wireless USB Adapter 2.4 GHz Wireless WiFi Dongle 500Mbps 80211n USB Connector 802 Wi-Fi Receiver USB 2.0 Wireless Wi-Fi Network Adapter for Windows Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


After every 5-15 minutes , internet connectivity is gone. The wifi stays connected but with no internet. I have to turn wifi off and back on to get it to connect again. 
No such issue in any other device.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> After every 5-15 minutes , internet connectivity is gone. The wifi stays connected but with no internet. I have to turn wifi off and back on to get it to connect again.
> No such issue in any other device.


First of all, that is completely wrong description. Theoretically N wifi standard can support at max 300mbps on single 2.4GHz band using a single antenna. I think your wifi adapter is malfunctioning or is getting too hot(touch it to feel the difference when net is working & when it is not).


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all, that is completely wrong description. Theoretically N wifi standard can support at max 300mbps on single 2.4GHz band using a single antenna. I think your wifi adapter is malfunctioning or is getting too hot(touch it to feel the difference when net is working & when it is not).



yup it is hot. I’ve set the desktop in my hall where there’s no AC , i think il set it up in my bedroom. it gets really hot here


----------



## sling-shot (May 24, 2020)

Assuming the OS is Windows 10 fully updated, please check the manufacturer of your device from Device Manager. I use a dongle for my desktop and seen exactly similar symptoms. Manufacturer is reported as Ralink.

I read somewhere on the internet that the standard driver that is used by Windows is the issue. I was advised to search for a driver released by MediaTak and after installing that, there are no major issues for more than 3 months now.

The one I used is this I THINK, BUT NOT 100%  SURE - RT2870


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2020)

@theterminator also check in device manager--network adapters--usb wireless lan card--right click & select properties. In general tab you will see the name of the manufacturer & in power management tab check that turn off this device to save power is not ticked.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @theterminator also check in device manager--network adapters--usb wireless lan card--right click & select properties. In general tab you will see the name of the manufacturer & in power management tab check that turn off this device to save power is not ticked.



yeah saw that fix in google have done it but no relief will try the driver solution provided above


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Assuming the OS is Windows 10 fully updated, please check the manufacturer of your device from Device Manager. I use a dongle for my desktop and seen exactly similar symptoms. Manufacturer is reported as Ralink.
> 
> I read somewhere on the internet that the standard driver that is used by Windows is the issue. I was advised to search for a driver released by MediaTak and after installing that, there are no major issues for more than 3 months now.
> 
> The one I used is this I THINK, BUT NOT 100%  SURE - RT2870


mine shows this


----------



## omega44-xt (May 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I am not trying to install win7. It was already on my old HDD which I didn’t upgrade.
> I’ve swapped laptop ssd into the desktop and made a bootable pendrive of win10 and currently installing it on my HDD.
> The SSD is for my laptop since it’s very handy for office related work
> 
> The moment i connected the ssd to my desktop it booted to win10 and all keyboard mouse processor ram were working fine.


Buy a 120GB SATA SSD for 1.6-2k & install Win10 on it. No point using OS on HDD these esp considering the amount you spent on CPU alone.


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2020)

is there a way to share the wifi connection through mobile hotspot? like im connected to wifi in mobile and when I turn on USB tethering then the connection used is the wifi and not the data connection of mobile?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> is there a way to share the wifi connection through mobile hotspot? like im connected to wifi in mobile and when I turn on USB tethering then the connection used is the wifi and not the data connection of mobile?


Yes, it would have been easier to just try than asking here. Keep data off, WiFi connected & start USB tethering.


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy a 120GB SATA SSD for 1.6-2k & install Win10 on it. No point using OS on HDD these esp considering the amount you spent on CPU alone.


Actually originally i planned to do just that and bought the ssd for desktop only but as soon as i installed gta v and try to ran  the game using social club launcher i was getting some online offline sign in error which i couldn't solve . this made me use my ssd in my laptop which has come to life after 5 years ... if i install win10 on a new drive and play the game from there .. .im afraid il get that error again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Actually originally i planned to do just that and bought the ssd for desktop only but as soon as i installed gta v and try to ran  the game using social club launcher i was getting some online offline sign in error which i couldn't solve . this made me use my ssd in my laptop which has come to life after 5 years ... if i install win10 on a new drive and play the game from there .. .im afraid il get that error again.


Network issue is not related to storage devices. It can be possible that your wifi adapter is faulty. Try with an Ethernet cable plugged from router to desktop instead.


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, it would have been easier to just try than asking here. Keep data off, WiFi connected & start USB tethering.



Tried this but whenever I turn off mobile data, the menu of personal hotspot is greyed so I can’t turn it on.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Tried this but whenever I turn off mobile data, the menu of personal hotspot is greyed so I can’t turn it on.


You are right as my k20 also can't do this. I think this feature is only supported by custom firmware   see my below post @SaiyanGoku


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Network issue is not related to storage devices. It can be possible that your wifi adapter is faulty. Try with an Ethernet cable plugged from router to desktop instead.



but the adapter indeed gets very hot whenever i touch the steel portion of its usb


----------



## sling-shot (May 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> mine shows this
> 
> View attachment 19071



Please go to the driver tab and check the version. Unfortunately Realtek itself does not seem to offer a driver for this chipset in its website.

A brief search sent me to this website Realtek RTL8188FTV Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter (network) drivers for Windows with driver version *10.038.1118.2019 (18 Nov 2019)* [_I have not used this website before so cannot vouch for the safety part_]
If the version you already have matches this, then there seems to be no further hope.

If this is a newer version, you may try this after ensuring that a proper system restore point is created before install.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Tried this but whenever I turn off mobile data, the menu of personal hotspot is greyed so I can’t turn it on.


My S8 has WiFi hotspot & USB tethering as different toggles, so 2nd one works & I have actually used it at one point as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Tried this but whenever I turn off mobile data, the menu of personal hotspot is greyed so I can’t turn it on.





whitestar_999 said:


> You are right as my k20 also can't do this. I think this feature is only supported by custom firmware @SaiyanGoku


For MIUI, USB tethering is inside "Connection & sharing". I just tried it in mother's RN8P, it works as expected.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> For MIUI, USB tethering is inside "Connection & sharing". I just tried it in mother's RN8P, it works as expected.


You are right, I was trying with wifi hotspot not usb tethering.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 26, 2020)

@theterminator : Hi bro, the product page of your USB wifi I saw doesn't include support for windows 10, so maybe that's why it is causing the issue.( Btw I have a tenda usb wifi and it works properly on windows 10).*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/c4352fe01eef23d86ca9d6d80d829471.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

should i order this one?


TP-Link TL-WN822N N300 Wireless High Gain USB Adapter (White) *www.amazon.in/dp/B00416Q5KI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_nRpZEbW5RYH97


----------



## sling-shot (May 26, 2020)

Did you check the existing driver version from Device Manager first? 

It would be useless if you end up getting the same chipset. You would know only after installing.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Did you check the existing driver version from Device Manager first?
> 
> It would be useless if you end up getting the same chipset. You would know only after installing.



ok in office , will check in evening and revert back


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Did you check the existing driver version from Device Manager first?
> 
> It would be useless if you end up getting the same chipset. You would know only after installing.



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/c416eb8bbb27f4bab6716501ef32b4e0.jpg

the driver is old. im downloading and updating it


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

and you can see my monitor images are so blurred ... is this due to some settings or it has become old... running on 1366*768


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/d767fd4da4993231e045a6df75785013.jpg
Also games are running in windowed mode and not full screen .. how to correct this , only seeing in win10


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Please go to the driver tab and check the version. Unfortunately Realtek itself does not seem to offer a driver for this chipset in its website.
> 
> A brief search sent me to this website Realtek RTL8188FTV Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter (network) drivers for Windows with driver version *10.038.1118.2019 (18 Nov 2019)* [_I have not used this website before so cannot vouch for the safety part_]
> If the version you already have matches this, then there seems to be no further hope.
> ...



i downloaded from that site and it installed some software called DriverHub. I thought it would only install the driver software but it scanned the whole system for outdated drivers so I thought its good that these drivers will be updated then my keyboard mouse and other usb input devices stopped working ... i waited and waited and nothing happened so i shut off the cpu and booted into system only to find now keyboard mouse dont work
Doomed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> i downloaded from that site and it installed some software called DriverHub. I thought it would only install the driver software but it scanned the whole system for outdated drivers so I thought its good that these drivers will be updated then my keyboard mouse and other usb input devices stopped working ... i waited and waited and nothing happened so i shut off the cpu and booted into system only to find now keyboard mouse dont work
> Doomed


Why would you download a driver "updating" software?


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you download a driver "updating" software?



it was from that link..also i did click the install driver button in the link and zip file would appear to start download in internet download manager but it wouldn’t proceed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> it was from that link..


He specifically said 


sling-shot said:


> [_I have not used this website before so cannot vouch for the safety part_]


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He specifically said



hmm that’s why the facepalm i think 
but when did i blame him?

I only wrote what i encountered


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

Even I didn’t create a system restore point as he said , that made me more nervous but when I entered into system restore through my bootable pen drive then I could see a system restore point was created just yesterday when I installed Apple iTunes. 
So once again Apple saved my life ... ALL HAIL APPLE 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/f2285bb09cf131ce7bc754c51be872a2.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> hmm that’s why the facepalm i think
> but when did i blame him?
> 
> I only wrote what i encountered


No, he just made sure you are aware that its untested by him. If there are driver issues on my PC/laptop, I'd either download from manufacturer's support page or search for it on windows update. I'd also make sure to not use such driver update software/functionality even on reputed applications.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, he just made sure you are aware that its untested by him. If there are driver issues on my PC/laptop, I'd either download from manufacturer's support page or search for it on windows update. I'd also make sure to not use such driver update software/functionality even on reputed applications.



Tried with windows Update but windows would tell me the best driver is installed ... now this is facepalm


----------



## sling-shot (May 27, 2020)

theterminator said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/c416eb8bbb27f4bab6716501ef32b4e0.jpg
> 
> the driver is old. im downloading and updating it



1. You can use 'Print Screen' or 'PrtScrn' key from your keyboard to get a snapshot of your screen and use Microsoft Paint program to cut out unnecessary parts. The resulting image will be very clear instead of looking like above.

Looks like you are probably out of luck here. This version seems to be the last one. I got the driver, looked inside. The driver version mentioned in the .inf file is the same as the one you have installed. 

Go for the Tenda version linked above. I may have the same one (the name printed is Tenda on my adapter too). If the chipset turns out to be Ralink, then you may get the MediaTek driver I use and call it a day.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 27, 2020)

@theterminator: This one has support for windows 10, check it out.
Robot Check › Tenda-W3...
Web results
Buy Tenda W311MI Wireless N150 USB Adapter Nano Online at Low Prices in ... - Amazon.in

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (May 28, 2020)

Is it worth to join windowinsiderprogramme


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2020)

theterminator said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200526/d767fd4da4993231e045a6df75785013.jpg
> Also games are running in windowed mode and not full screen .. how to correct this , only seeing in win10


Alt  + Enter keys

Just change settings from in game, windowed to fullscreen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Is it worth to join windowinsiderprogramme


If you need to ask then no.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 28, 2020)

Anyone got the new may 20;windows update


----------



## andy_65_in (May 28, 2020)

will downloading windows 10 may 2020 update with windows media tool create issues..as the same not available in windows update even noow


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> will downloading windows 10 may 2020 update with windows media tool create issues..as the same not available in windows update even noow


If you want to experiment and have a lot of free time on hand, sure go ahead. I won't update for another 1-2 weeks after roll out in case there are bugs which were not detected during development and pre-release testing.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want to experiment and have a lot of free time on hand, sure go ahead. I won't update for another 1-2 weeks after roll out in case there are bugs which were not detected during development and pre-release testing.


+1


----------



## andy_65_in (May 29, 2020)

Hi....anyone whose succesful with the new update ..please let us know


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2020)

*www.pcgamer.com/the-windows-10-may..._source=twitter&utm_campaign=buffer-pcgamertw
*www.windowscentral.com/how-use-clo...tw_card&utm_content=76073&utm_campaign=social


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Hi....anyone whose succesful with the new update ..please let us know


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


>


Why am I not surprised with such videos? (PS - didn't watch it)

Considering the big issues in an update a year ago or so, most don't want to install such major updates at launch, as said earlier here as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Considering the big issues in an update a year ago or so, most don't want to install such major updates at launch, as said earlier here as well.


And if you still want to install then do it after making a system image so you can restore it back if the update doesn't work out for you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Why am I not surprised with such videos? (PS - didn't watch it)
> 
> Considering the big issues in an update a year ago or so, most don't want to install such major updates at launch, as said earlier here as well.


I watched it, the channel is okay (despite the "clickbaity" title). He linked official bug tracker in video description.

*docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-2004

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Hi....anyone whose succesful with the new update ..please let us know


Successfully installed and running without any problem.
Updated motherboard, chipset, nvidia to latest 2004 compatible drivers.
See here:*i.imgur.com/iKl1RCs.png


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2020)

@sling-shot , @mayurthemad, @Omega-xt... thanks for helping me out but I purchased the tplink adapter and I can see the change in speed and persistent connectivity immediately. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200530/7bad4853819ded39f5f473ca94f61b9a.jpg


it seems the past adapter is a total waste


----------



## andy_65_in (May 31, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Successfully installed and running without any problem.
> Updated motherboard, chipset, nvidia to latest 2004 compatible drivers.
> See here:*i.imgur.com/iKl1RCs.png


how did you get it...my pc doesnt show it in updates...im on win 1909...did u use creation tool or update assuistant


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 1, 2020)

updated to windows may 2020 version 2004 build 19041.264 using update assistant...all well so far


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> how did you get it...my pc doesnt show it in updates...im on win 1909...did u use creation tool or update assuistant


It comes via settings app only. Just wait a bit. Otherwise you might need to use update assistant. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 1, 2020)

My updated pc wont start now....after that may 2020 update.....the desktop is dead...after just working once


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> My updated pc wont start now....after that may 2020 update.....the desktop is dead...after just working once


Don't want to sound harsh but many here did suggest you to wait for a few weeks before installing the update & worse you installed the update without it being offered via windows update which is the safest way to install any update. I think because you forcefully installed this update manually it clashed with some hardware/software setting on your pc resulting in this situation. I hope you learned your lesson from this fiasco.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 1, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> My updated pc wont start now....after that may 2020 update.....the desktop is dead...after just working once


Is it a hardware failure? Please explain further. 

What exactly happens when you press power button?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 1, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Is it a hardware failure? Please explain further.
> 
> What exactly happens when you press power button?


The pc wont boot at all

How can i uninstall this update

Its in warantee...asus will repair..but ill hv to travel 80 km to the service centre..havent told them about the update....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> How can i uninstall this update


You can't without windows starting first.



andy_65_in said:


> Its in warantee...asus will repair..but ill hv to travel 80 km to the service centre..havent told them about the update....


Is it desktop or laptop because you don't take asus mobo to service centre without making sure it is the mobo which is dead & not some other issue? If it is laptop then no need to tell about update other than giving the standard excuse that after shutting down it didn't start next time.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 1, 2020)

When powered using AC...the


whitestar_999 said:


> You can't without windows starting first.
> 
> 
> Is it desktop or laptop because you don't take asus mobo to service centre without making sure it is the mobo which is dead & not some other issue? If it is laptop then no need to tell about update other than giving the standard excuse that after shutting down it didn't start next time.


Its a laptop...but if the may 2020 crap update has to be rolled back....will these servicecentre clowns know that...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> When powered using AC...the
> 
> Its a laptop...but if the may 2020 crap update has to be rolled back....will these servicecentre clowns know that...


They don't have the time to go so deep, first they will check for hardware issues & if there is any then they will replace the part. For software issue they will simply format & reinstall windows.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok....will try once again tomorow if something happens,otherwise then off to the service centre....could even be a hardware failure..???


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 2, 2020)

The lappie doesnt boot...though the power light glows when connected on powercord


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 2, 2020)

Travelling to tge service centre is a long journey...what else can i try


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Travelling to tge service centre is a long journey...what else can i try


Boot from a live linux usb to backup data from C drive and/or boot from a windows 10 usb installer to repair the os.


----------



## patkim (Jun 2, 2020)

Generally, Asus laptop batteries are mostly not user serviceable/replaceable, however in case your laptop battery is, then remove the battery, power cord and press power button for 30 seconds to remove  any static or residual charges from the board and try again.  If not user replaceable, ignore this option since the laptop is in warranty, you should not attempt to open any back panels.

Else just charge the battery for 8 – 10 hours overnight and check again.

Your hardware might have failed and in case even if any of the above works, even then it might be heading towards intermittent failures in future.

Since service center is far away, call them in advance to understand if they have any policies/procedures on data backup in case such support is required.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 3, 2020)

The bty is internal...will try booting from a usb method....if its a update error,i suppose the best would be to rollback to the previous windows version


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 3, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> The bty is internal...will try booting from a usb method....if its a update error,i suppose the best would be to rollback to the previous windows version


i would suggest call asus and if it is under warrantly they will come to your house.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i would suggest call asus and if it is under warrantly they will come to your house.


Only if it comes with onsite warranty & the place of residence is within a certain range of service centre.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only if it comes with onsite warranty & the place of residence is within a certain range of service centre.


Asus cant help me...they r 85 km away


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 4, 2020)

Tried using a boitable pendrive with windows..but the laptop wont boot...so off to the asus ss


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Tried using a boitable pendrive with windows..but the laptop wont boot...so off to the asus ss


That's weird. Was it detected in bios?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like it is not even powering on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Tried using a boitable pendrive with windows..but the laptop wont boot...so off to the asus ss


Did you burn the image with a tool like Rufus or etcher? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 5, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Looks like it is not even powering on.


Its powering..i can see the power indicator after i plug it in


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2020)

Anything appears on display? Hard disk indicator LED activity?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 5, 2020)

i have win 10 1909 installed on my primary partition (C drive),i am planning to install an older release of win 10(V 1803 to be precise) on another partition of a secondary HDD in order to run some older games-could that potentially have any adverse effects on my primary win 10 installation?

Also i usually keep fast boot enabled to make the boot time quicker-will installing 2 different versions of windows 10 on 2 partitions prevent fast boot on either OS from working properly?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2020)

Install older/other win 10 version on 2nd hdd/ssd after disconnecting the 1st hdd/ssd. Fast boot will work as long as you are not planning on switching win 10 versions at next start(basically fast boot means you will not be able to go into bios menu to select the boot device unless latest bios have some kind of feature to do this).


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 5, 2020)

and what would be the outcome if i keep the 1st HDD connected while installing windows 10 v 1803 on the 2ndary HDD?

will it create a dual boot menu that allows us to choose which version of win 10 we would like to boot with during startup?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> and what would be the outcome if i keep the 1st HDD connected while installing windows 10 v 1803 on the 2ndary HDD?
> 
> will it create a dual boot menu that allows us to choose which version of win 10 we would like to boot with during startup?


More chances of messing up of booting process by way of windows OS on one hdd cross-referencing to system partition on other hdd.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 5, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Anything appears on display? Hard disk indicator LED activity?


Nothing...i tried to boot using the bootable usbb which was tested in all ports...but nothing happened..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Nothing...i tried to boot using the bootable usbb which was tested in all ports...but nothing happened..


Were you able to check if its getting detected in Bios under boot options/order?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Were you able to check if its getting detected in Bios under boot options/order?


It looks like he is not even getting display, it would be not possible to do anything in this case. 

Hardware issue seems to be most likely. If it is anything to do with Windows or hard disk, he should at least see BIOS screen.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 6, 2020)

The servicecentre accesibility is difficult now bcoz of covid...should i reattempt booting using rufus ...a friend bootable.d the usb for me


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> The servicecentre accesibility is difficult now bcoz of covid...should i reattempt booting using rufus ...a friend bootable.d the usb for me


Check if you are able to get into bios and that pendrive is getting detected. If not, the method used to make it bootable must be changed from MBR to UEFI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> It looks like he is not even getting display, it would be not possible to do anything in this case.
> 
> Hardware issue seems to be most likely. If it is anything to do with Windows or hard disk, he should at least see BIOS screen.


Never heard of a windows 10 update corrupting the bios. At most, the partitions in storage are lost.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2020)

I think he has a hardware fault independent of Windows Update or Windows in general. 

There is no point in continuing this discussion.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 6, 2020)

^^ I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 8, 2020)

many times, windows 10 (1909, Build 18363.836) removes Show Hidden Files option & checking it shows it like the image where neither option is selected. when i try to enable it, i am able to click on show hidden files but it does nothing. sometimes in the past, clicking on reset folders and rebooting worked but right now it is not working. it works fine in other accounts - both general as well as admin. this one is a regular user acount.
many solutions are given on Internet like registry modifying etc. but that setting is the same.
recently i downloaded some torrents & bitdefender free deleted some files in it. i have not run any of that or anything new.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2020)

May be it is related to bitdefender free, check by trying to reproduce this issue in safe mode with same user account & if it doesn't then some software/bitdefender is likely the reason.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 8, 2020)

i clicked on reset folders. did some work and then switched it off. started just now and i was able to change it, working now. thanks dear. i will try to check next time when it is not working. btw it was working in admin account and an account i created to check.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i clicked on reset folders. did some work and then switched it off. started just now and i was able to change it, working now. thanks dear. i will try to check next time when it is not working. btw it was working in admin account and an account i created to check.


If it is working in other accounts/newly created accounts then most likely the reason is some software/setting issue in that account.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If it is working in other accounts/newly created accounts then most likely the reason is some software/setting issue in that account.



it stops working on its own. also, i have neither installed any new software nor changed any setting anywhere. i don't remember even any windows updates coming. lagta hai kabhi kabhi koi bhoot ruk jata hai rest karne ko system mein.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> it stops working on its own. also, i have neither installed any new software nor changed any setting anywhere. i don't remember even any windows updates coming. lagta hai kabhi kabhi koi bhoot ruk jata hai rest karne ko system mein.


Most probably some new win 10 bug, that's why many people hate this 6 month win 10 new version update cycle.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most probably some new win 10 bug, that's why many people hate this 6 month win 10 new version update cycle.


this is something that is present for quite some time as when i tried to look for it, i found many articles on it. thanks dear.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 9, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I think he has a hardware fault independent of Windows Update or Windows in general.
> 
> There is no point in continuing this discussion.


Confirmed as motherboard failure by service centre.....part ordered...im astonished MOB failing with in3 months of purchase


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Confirmed as motherboard failure by service centre.....part ordered...im astonished MOB failing with in3 months of purchase


I guess you got bad luck.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 9, 2020)

Asus clowns tell me if MOB not availible at delhi warehouse then it comes from taiwan..?? This is news


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Asus clowns tell me if MOB not availible at delhi warehouse then it comes from taiwan..?? This is news


Actually it is correct. India does not have any major pc component manufacturing facilities so all supplies/spare parts come from abroad(mainly Taiwan,China,Singapore) only.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Asus clowns tell me if MOB not availible at delhi warehouse then it comes from taiwan..?? This is news


Calm down. Don't throw insults willy-nilly. 

Present situation is unprecedented and you are just unlucky this time.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 9, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Confirmed as motherboard failure by service centre.....part ordered...im astonished MOB failing with in3 months of purchase



Yes I suspected hardware failure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 13, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Yes I suspected hardware failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once the laptop is repaired,should i continue using the new window update or switch to previous version.....i dont think the update was behind the hardware failure....also more than 10 days wud have lapsed since the new update...i hope this doesnt restrict roll back


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Once the laptop is repaired,should i continue using the new window update or switch to previous version.....i dont think the update was behind the hardware failure....also more than 10 days wud have lapsed since the new update...i hope this doesnt restrict roll back


I'm going to say this again:



SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want to experiment and have a lot of free time on hand, sure go ahead. I won't update for another 1-2 weeks after roll out in case there are bugs which were not detected during development and pre-release testing.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Once the laptop is repaired,should i continue using the new window update or switch to previous version.....i dont think the update was behind the hardware failure....also more than 10 days wud have lapsed since the new update...i hope this doesnt restrict roll back



Wouldn’t suggest 2004 update as @SaiyanGoku stated You can use 1903 or 1909 as they are stable now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 19, 2020)

Got the laptop back...working fine..1st thing i did was tinkered the windows update...for a never update setting...


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 19, 2020)

please advice any microsoft office version free type


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Got the laptop back...working fine..1st thing i did was tinkered the windows update...for a never update setting...


how much did it cost?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> please advice any microsoft office version free type


Just use libre office, it is free & works fine for casual use.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> how much did it cost?


Nil...was under warantee


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just use libre office, it is free & works fine for casual use.


which version...6.4.4 or 6.4.3


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> please advice any microsoft office version free type


Google docs seem to have everything. And is cloud synced by default. Works in most cases quite well.

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> which version...6.4.4 or 6.4.3


Use whichever is the latest stable release.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> which version...6.4.4 or 6.4.3


*www.libreoffice.org/download/download/
Self explanatory:



> 6.4.4
> If you're a technology enthusiast, early adopter or power user, this version is for you!
> 
> 6.3.6
> This version is slightly older and does not have the latest features, but it has been tested for longer. For business deployments, we strongly recommend support from certified partners which also offer long-term support versions of LibreOffice.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks...


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 20, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Google docs seem to have everything. And is cloud synced by default. Works in most cases quite well.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Can google doc work offline without chrome


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 3, 2020)

system showing  2004 update but I am waiting for some feedback. any news on this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> system showing 2004 update but I am waiting for some feedback. any news on this?


Only big news regarding issues is this update is non reversible. Once you update you're done. Other than that there's no major issues that I've come through.


Personally, I'm still to update 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 3, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Only big news regarding issues is this update is non reversible. Once you update you're done. Other than that there's no major issues that I've come through.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm still to update
> ...



i have that news that is why i have not updated. thanks.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Only big news regarding issues is this update is non reversible. Once you update you're done. Other than that there's no major issues that I've come through.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm still to update
> ...


Has MS stopped giving 2 weeks trial period for new versions now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Has MS stopped giving 2 weeks trial period for new versions now?


AFAIK, you can use windows 10 unactivated as long as you want.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, you can use windows 10 unactivated as long as you want.


He was probably talking about reverting to older version after updating. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Correct.


There never was some official rule stating that every major version upgrade must be reversible. In many softwares, some version upgrades can't be rolled back.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2020)

True, but it has been taken for granted because AFAIK it has been like that for all previous upgrades.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm going to say this again:


while checking my window version today in curiosity ...was surprised to see im on windows 2004 updated version...that means that it was not responsible for the pc failure which actually was a MOB issue and that this update is irreversible...anyway the pc is working fine with no issues at all...have checked all new features also.



https://imgur.com/CMqNh5V


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2020)

I need a software which can create a leaderboard of a team of people and rank the top 3 along with their achievement % from their targets.... something like this one below:






where can I get readymade templates/software such as those above?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> where can I get readymade templates/software such as those above?


This needs some pro/freelance software coding I think. @Desmond David


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> where can I get readymade templates/software such as those above?



I don't think there is any template for that. You will have to develop that from scratch. If you want to build a web application, you should go with some web technology such as AngularJS or React.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, you can use windows 10 unactivated as long as you want.


And you will be absolutely correct just no personalization(can be edited thru registry) and that annoying watermark which has no fix till date


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> that annoying watermark which has no fix till date


A fix exists, you need to activate the OS


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A fix exists, you need to activate the OS


That is a fix only ubisoft can provide


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 3, 2020)

any latest news on version 2004 issues?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> any latest news on version 2004 issues?


Have been using it for months now, no issues.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 5, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Have been using it for months now, no issues.



thanks. now i will try that.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2020)

Can not access internet through smartphone hotspot after fresh install of windows 10 ( 19042.541 ). Wifi connects successfully but shows no internet access.

The hotspot is good as I can access internet through this in any other windows 10 pc / laptop.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2020)

Issue fixed on it's own . Did not know what caused it. installed the same windows version on another Pc and no wifi issue there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2020)

topgear said:


> Issue fixed on it's own . Did not know what caused it. installed the same windows version on another Pc and no wifi issue there.


Windows works in mysterious ways


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 26, 2020)

Haha yeah that's windows in s shell for you.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> any latest news on version 2004 issues?


Yet to update. Bit skeptical. Will do so around the end of the year, maybe. Having a few driver issues with NVIDIA these days.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 6, 2020)

When is the Oct 20 update due??


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> When is the Oct 20 update due??


Maybe will be out in Nov if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> When is the Oct 20 update due??



If you mean the october Cumulative update, then I got it Yesterday.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> If you mean the october Cumulative update, then I got it Yesterday.


I think andy meant Win10 2010 update


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe will be out in Nov if everything goes smoothly.


ok


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 21, 2020)

updated windows to 20 H2 version ..using windows updater jugaad.working bindaas....but nothing grt otherwise..took about an hour plus.
*Edition    Windows 10 Home Single Language
Version    20H2
Installed on    ‎21-‎Oct-‎20
OS build    19042.572
Experience    Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.31.0*


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2021)

Got EOL message so updated to Windows 10 Pro 20H2 version. working fine for the last 5 days.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 19, 2021)

I am on 1909 in my desktop. It was sitting idle for nearly an year. Yesterday got it fully uptodate. But was not offered any version updates. 

So tried using Windows Upgrade advisor. It seems to fail with BSOD at around 90% mark. 

Is there any way to find out the cause of failure?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> I am on 1909 in my desktop. It was sitting idle for nearly an year. Yesterday got it fully uptodate. But was not offered any version updates.
> 
> So tried using Windows Upgrade advisor. It seems to fail with BSOD at around 90% mark.
> 
> Is there any way to find out the cause of failure?


Probably some hardware incompatibility. Let it stay until 1909 become EOL & then format & fresh install whatever the latest version is at that time.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 19, 2021)

I gave it 2 tries. Then for charm tried a 3rd time after shutting off internet, disabling anti-virus and firewall. This time it went through! 

Because I keep my telemetry disabled, MS is probably not getting information of my update struggles.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> Got EOL message so updated to Windows 10 Pro 20H2 version. working fine for the last 5 days.


EOL doesn't mean it will stop working. It means no further updates mostly. Better to upgrade to a newer version with security patches, etc


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 21, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> EOL doesn't mean it will stop working. It means no further updates mostly. Better to upgrade to a newer version with security patches, etc


thanks. i know that buddy as i have spent some 20 years in IT area before switching to legal profession. i have used windows 7 pro for over an year after it was declared EOL. it was showing EOL for many days so i updated it as i had time.  posted here to inform others about no immediate crash or problems etc. as there was just one post regarding it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

Any way to remove the water mark / text from the lower right side ?


----------



## patkim (Mar 23, 2021)

topgear said:


> Any way to remove the water mark / text from the lower right side ?



Try *winaero.com/download-universal-watermark-disabler/  However do create a restore point before trying. Also since you seem to have insider preview, after an update to it, I suspect that it will get restored.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2021)

Stop spamming, follow forum hygiene first..


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 9, 2021)

Stop spamming both of you. This is not the place for this shit.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2021)

Are you all updated to latest version 20H2 ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you all updated to latest version 20H2 ?



U mean 21H1?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you all updated to latest version 20H2 ?


Yes. Some March update did break my OS partially, SSD usage went through the roof (C drive). I had to reinstall Win10.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes. Some March update did break my OS partially, SSD usage went through the roof (C drive). I had to reinstall Win10.


You are using laptop right?


----------



## andy_65_in (May 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you all updated to latest version 20H2 ?


20 H 2...version 19042.985...working fine for me


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 15, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> 20 H 2...version 19042.985...working fine for me


same here


----------



## omega44-xt (May 15, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> You are using laptop right?


Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes. Some March update did break my OS partially, SSD usage went through the roof (C drive). I had to reinstall Win10.


That is why creating a system image of C drive before doing updates is a good practice if you have the extra space, if updates break OS then simply restore the image(on a decent ssd it should take hardly 10 min for a 60-70gb filled C drive).


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> U mean 21H1?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes. Some March update did break my OS partially, SSD usage went through the roof (C drive). I had to reinstall Win10.


installing all the softwares again after windows 10 fresh install is pita.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 16, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> View attachment 20251



Yes, I have upgraded to 20H2. So far no bugs on my system, except edge is back after I force uninstalled it.

Now it is showing that 21H1 is available but on updating everything goes fine. Until It reboots 

On rebooting, it says "Undoing changes, update could not be installed" and takes a out 1.5 hr undoing the changes


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why creating a system image of C drive before doing updates is a good practice if you have the extra space, if updates break OS then simply restore the image(on a decent ssd it should take hardly 10 min for a 60-70gb filled C drive).


The automatic system restore point was present, but restore failed


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> installing all the softwares again after windows 10 fresh install is pita.


Almost spent half a day reconfiguring everything, but was able to clean some unnecessary apps. Main issue is reinstalling Forza Horizon 4. UWP pause & resume is just bad. I have once downloaded 20GB then lost it, second time got up to 65GB (out of 95GB) and lost it. I can't download it in one go as I'm in my hometown with a 40GB/day fibre connection.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Almost spent half a day reconfiguring everything, but was able to clean some unnecessary apps. Main issue is reinstalling Forza Horizon 4. UWP pause & resume is just bad. I have once downloaded 20GB then lost it, second time got up to 65GB (out of 95GB) and lost it. I can't download it in one go as I'm in my hometown with a 40GB/day fibre connection.


for me i dont wanna loose vs code custom setup for programming.Took me almost a week in doing so and after so much searching on google,youtube.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Almost spent half a day reconfiguring everything, but was able to clean some unnecessary apps. Main issue is reinstalling Forza Horizon 4. UWP pause & resume is just bad. I have once downloaded 20GB then lost it, second time got up to 65GB (out of 95GB) and lost it. I can't download it in one go as I'm in my hometown with a 40GB/day fibre connection.


you have FH on steam or Game Pass? Steam downloads are pretty stable imo.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 16, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> you have FH on steam or Game Pass? Steam downloads are pretty stable imo.



Probably  through  game pass as UWP is used by microsoft store and yes, micorsoft store's download management is pretty shit.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> you have FH on steam or Game Pass? Steam downloads are pretty stable imo.


Obviously steam is great. I own the Win store version, hence the messy UWP file structure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The automatic system restore point was present, but restore failed


Macrium is miles ahead of MS own backup restore feature. In fact once you master its pro version you will be able to undo any windows update changes in few minutes on a ssd with enough space.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Macrium is miles ahead of MS own backup restore feature. In fact once you master its pro version you will be able to undo any windows update changes in few minutes on a ssd with enough space.


Honestly, this is the first time I had an issue with system restore. I rarely use restore though, but it usually works as intended for me. Also, I'm not sure how using a 3rd party software will affect my FH4 as that's not installed in OS drive. Unlike steam, MS doesn't just detect it after a reinstall for sure (not sure of 3rd party backups). One time I literally had to move everything else from that partition & format the partition to recover space occupied by FH4.

If I was not in my hometown, reinstalling FH4 wouldn't have been an issue as I can just leave it to download overnight. I wish there was save game transfer to the steam version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Honestly, this is the first time I had an issue with system restore. I rarely use restore though, but it usually works as intended for me. Also, I'm not sure how using a 3rd party software will affect my FH4 as that's not installed in OS drive. Unlike steam, MS doesn't just detect it after a reinstall for sure (not sure of 3rd party backups). One time I literally had to move everything else from that partition & format the partition to recover space occupied by FH4.
> 
> If I was not in my hometown, reinstalling FH4 wouldn't have been an issue as I can just leave it to download overnight. I wish there was save game transfer to the steam version.


If you have enough space then first make a whole disc image(aka entire ssd) & then just make a system image of C drive using macrium free & restore windows to see if Forza Horizon 4 still works fine.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 20, 2021)

updated to 21 H 1 version 19043.985...frankly no major user changes visible to me at least...update wasnt availible on my pc..used the windows updater instead


----------



## chetansha (May 20, 2021)

I am facing network issues after update to 21h1, i use netgear ac6200 usb devicez which was working fine till update.
Time to fiddle around and trouble shoot 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (May 20, 2021)

chetansha said:


> I am facing network issues after update to 21h1, i use netgear ac6200 usb devicez which was working fine till update.
> Time to fiddle around and trouble shoot
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Nothing like this for me...working fine


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2021)

Just updated to 21H1
No issues so far


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

updated to 21H1 build 19043.985 today afternoon. couldn't find any change. everything working fine so far.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 27, 2021)

there isnt any change worth noticing


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> updated to 21H1 build 19043.985 today afternoon. couldn't find any change. everything working fine so far.


Yes no notable changes

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 27, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> there isnt any change worth noticing





bssunilreddy said:


> Yes no notable changes
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk



and before i understood what is happening, it asked to restart and it was done. i thought it will take at least some 5-15 minutes.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2021)

Windows 10 gets a speedy new package manager

Source:Forget the Windows App Store, this is what the big boys use


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Windows 10 gets a speedy new package manager
> 
> Source:Forget the Windows App Store, this is what the big boys use


@Desmond David @Nerevarine  Do post the comparison between this & linux package manager if you get some time.


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Windows 10 gets a speedy new package manager
> 
> Source:Forget the Windows App Store, this is what the big boys use


Hope this fixes Windows' atrocious update system.


whitestar_999 said:


> @Desmond David @Nerevarine  Do post the comparison between this & linux package manager if you get some time.


I'm sure somebody will make that comparison and write an article about it sooner or later. I am too lazy to do it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 5, 2021)

*www.xda-developers.com/windows-11/amp/
Any leaks on what is going to be changed except more bugs and lag?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.xda-developers.com/windows-11/amp/
> Any leaks on what is going to be changed except more bugs and lag?


Hoax apparently. No official statement yet and the whole article only talks about the next update.



> Edit:
> 
> When will Windows 11 be announced?​
> Microsoft sent out invitations on June 2 for a virtual event that will be held on June 24 at, you guessed it, 11am ET. *If it wasn’t shooting for an “11” theme, it would have said the event was at 8am PT.*


Wow, what reasoning!

Clickbait article.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 5, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Hoax apparently. No official statement yet and the whole article only talks about the next update.



Probably microsoft is giving a new update with some revamp, as from what i found, Even Satya Nadella tweeted about it being amazing. But again cant be sure as there is literally no leak, and what is available is too minimal to judge. 

Hope they work on optimizing windows.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2021)

I mean I know that the next update will be big, just that there is no indication that it will be Windows 11. It will still be Windows 10 but with the new update.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 12, 2021)

Most probably it is going to be win 11


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Most probably it is going to be win 11


Seems like that. Also, Win10 support end date listed at 2025.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 22, 2021)

Is there a way to run 16-bit programs in Windows 10 64-Bit? 
I work in an organisation where there are some old dos based programs still in use but the operating system have been upgraded to Windows 10.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 22, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Is there a way to run 16-bit programs in Windows 10 64-Bit?
> I work in an organisation where there are some old dos based programs still in use but the operating system have been upgraded to Windows 10.



DosBox can emulate them


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 25, 2021)

It was indeed Windows 11.

And it is a free upgrade for those on 10.

A catch is that you need some kind of platform security called TPM 2.0.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2021)

^ it is TPM or amd ftpm
i think that is available on many systems. initially i got Not Compatible / Can't run Windows 11. then i checked BIOS and enabled amd ftpm. now it shows it can.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2021)

Be wary, Windows 11's adherence to TPM might mean an end to software piracy in the future, well not end but enforceable ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 26, 2021)

soon someone will come out with a way around


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

Windows 11 thread has been created - Official Windows 11 Thread

Please continue discussing Windows 11 there.


----------



## shivala (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi, I am quite interesting because I don't get why they skipped 9 and named it 10? o_0
Just like this, instead of naming Xbox 720.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

shivala said:


> Hi, I am quite interesting because I don't get why they skipped 9 and named it 10? o_0
> Just like this, instead of naming Xbox 720.


Very likely a spammer. @whitestar_999 @Cyberghost keep an eye on this one.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh wow when did Cyberghost become a mod?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

He has been a long time: The 2019 Forum Improvement Suggestion Thread


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2021)

Guys one of my PC-Desktop that has Windows 10 (64-bit) Pro installation(GENUINE WINDOWS LICENSCE FROM MS) is running very slow. The apps takes ages to open so do the various web pages/sites of Chrome,Firefox and Edge browsers.
Anti Virus used is "BULL GUARD PREMIUM PROTECTION"with full license and payment.

What may be the reason???














Any thing to do with .NET Runtime Optimization Services?


----------



## khalil1210 (Aug 13, 2021)

@kg11sgbg did it become recently slow or was it always slow. 

Do you have ssd or hdd


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> What may be the reason???


If you have OS on hard disk, that is the reason why your PC is slow.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2021)

I am using HDD not SDD.
It slowed down the time since I swapped with a new Motherboard,as the previous one was non-functional due to some internal damage(chipset,etc...).
Previous one was: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
New one(changed) is: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2R2

Windows 10 in MBR(LEGACY BIOS) setup.

I also do have Ubuntu 21.04(LEGACY BIOS) installed in a separate HDD,obviously in separate partition. That is running and functioning great,without any lags or issues.
@SaiyanGoku  any other suggestions???
Also, Friend @whitestar_999 ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> That is running and functioning great,without any lags or issues.
> @SaiyanGoku any other suggestions???


HDD is bad for Windows 10. Get a cheap 240-256 GB ssd for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am using HDD not SDD.
> It slowed down the time since I swapped with a new Motherboard,as the previous one was non-functional due to some internal damage(chipset,etc...).
> Previous one was: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
> New one(changed) is: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2R2
> ...


HDD is your culprit. Win10 is bloated these days, so it is at fault for sure, but not much you can do other than using SSD. Even a cheap SSD is much faster than a HDD.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2021)

Can you check what is consuming your disk usage the most?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Can you check what is consuming your disk usage the most?


In the previous page, I had already posted process running under Task Manager.
One entry is shown using the resource VERY HIGH, i.e.   .NET Runtime Optimization Services!!!

Any idea about that?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2021)

From a quick search online, it appears that .Net optimization service is a process that recompiles the .net libraries on your system. I've also read that it should only be running when your system is idle. If you think it's running while your system is active, perhaps it's some bug in Windows. Is your Windows up-to-date with the latest updates? Perhaps this could be fixed in it.

Otherwise, also try opening the resource monitor (Task Manager > Performance tab > Resource Monitor link at bottom) and check CPU, memory and disk usage. Sort the list to see which processes consume the most CPU, RAM or disk. 

In my experience, system slowdowns occur either due to high disk usage or high RAM usage (which triggers paging to disk which subsequently causes high disk usage again). High CPU usage does not affect stability much unless you are running some heavy benchmarking tool.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> In the previous page, I had already posted process running under Task Manager.
> One entry is shown using the resource VERY HIGH, i.e. .NET Runtime Optimization Services!!!


Get ssd, this .NET Runtime Optimization Service usually runs after any windows 10 system update & on a hdd it is painfully slow. There is no way to avoid it unless you completely disable windows updates.
@Desmond Just noticed you changed your username.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Desmond Just noticed you changed your username.


Yeah, actually appropriated it from an inactive account.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get ssd, this .NET Runtime Optimization Service usually runs after any windows 10 system update & on a hdd it is painfully slow. There is no way to avoid it unless you completely disable windows updates.
> @Desmond Just noticed you changed your username.


Agreeably true. But my other PC-Desktop that runs Windows 10 (64-bit) Pro on another HDD,is way much faster than this PC.
The BIOS is also set to UEFI.
I saw this decrease in performance of Windows 10 only on the previous aforementioned PC-Desktop,  after I had changed the motherboard.
Any take on the motherboard issue,Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Agreeably true. But my other PC-Desktop that runs Windows 10 (64-bit) Pro on another HDD,is way much faster than this PC.
> The BIOS is also set to UEFI.
> I saw this decrease in performance of Windows 10 only on the previous aforementioned PC-Desktop,  after I had changed the motherboard.
> Any take on the motherboard issue,Friend?


Maybe the changed mobo needs newer drivers/latest win 10 updates, in any case this ".net runtime optimization service" is now unavoidable on latest win 10 versions & updates so better get the ssd.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 15, 2021)

I am not sure about the speeds but is there a possibility that the exact SATA port used to connect the main HDD may not be fast?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> I am not sure about the speeds but is there a possibility that the exact SATA port used to connect the main HDD may not be fast?


Won't matter


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 15, 2021)

OK. May be HDD itself is the rate limiting step in this chain then.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> OK. May be HDD itself is the rate limiting step in this chain then.


A typical hdd has random read write speeds of 0.7-0.9MB/s while the cheapest dram-less ssd has random read write speeds of 25-50MB/s & it is the random read speeds most often used by operating system/programs for typical tasks.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 21, 2021)

Help me, this shi* is f**king my pc 






As you can see, this antimalware thingy, it is a component of windows defender. Usually this would scan the pc once a month and not take more than 2-3hours and end up with a notification shouting "No malware found" But now since monday, this is not going and instead making my pc very slow. I didnt face any issues in zoom but today i was giving a important presentation and due to this shit taking up resource(might seem very low usage, but is actually having a very big impact on performance) the slide, even wthout any of fancy animations, was lagging in simple slide change.

Any idea how to stop this? As I said earlier, this came occasionally in a month and yes, it did fu**ed up my pc even then but this time its been a week  and it has not gone, and this whole week my p had been lagging like hell


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2021)

It is possible to turn off windows defender in settings. Can you check there ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> It is possible to turn off windows defender in settings. Can you check there ?



it turns on after reboot or if dont reboot like only shutdown then it turn on after 7 days, i cannot find any option to switch it off completely.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> it turns on after reboot or if dont reboot like only shutdown then it turn on after 7 days, i cannot find any option to switch it off completely.


Are you using SSD as OS drive?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you using SSD as OS drive?



Yes, I upgraded about 2 weeks back to crucial bx50(the one you suggested) Boot speed and app load speed is nice, but this defender is even slowing that down. I had reinstalled windows too, but still....


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> it turns on after reboot or if dont reboot like only shutdown then it turn on after 7 days, i cannot find any option to switch it off completely.


Then I believe the only solution is to install another antivirus software. This might allow you turn off Windows Defender permanently.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> It is possible to turn off windows defender in settings. Can you check there ?


*www.windowscentral.com/how-permanently-disable-windows-defender-windows-10?amp
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, I upgraded about 2 weeks back to crucial bx50(the one you suggested) Boot speed and app load speed is nice, but this defender is even slowing that down. I had reinstalled windows too, but still....


Same here, latest defender updates are quite aggressive. In my case this happens after a fixed amount of inactivity so as long as I face this issue once but keep on doing something like browsing etc then it will be fine but if I do somethings & then minimize everything & turn off the screen & come back after half an hour to launch video player then again same lag. Only solution is to install another antivirus which I am also considering after testing for boot time impact by trying 2-3 antivirus software to see which works best on my desktop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2021)

@whitestar_999 ; @Nerevarine ; @bssunilreddy ; @RumbaMon19  and other Friends, please Help me.







My Total System memory of Desktop PC is 16GB RAM,with 4 sticks of RAM of 4GB each.
Now Windows 10 Pro(64-bit) is showing as 3.96GB RAM usable...rest 12GB reserved for Hardware?????????????!!!!!!!!!!

I had tried the msconfig-->Boot--->Advanced Settings--->Checked the Box for System memory(value 16384) and rebooted.
But again when I checked msconfig,the settings are reverted back to the previous state.
The small box remains UNCHECKED again and the value at System reserved memory is "0"

HOW DO I RECLAIM THE WHOLE OF 16GB RAM MEMORY FOR WINDOWS 10?

I even took a backup of my important documents,files,etc and RE-INSTALLED Windows from the scratch by Formatting the Hard drives.

But the problem persisits.....


Just have a look:--->


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 24, 2021)

Use 64bit OS, not 32bit. Reinstall OS.

Go to This PC > Properties, then check OS type.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 24, 2021)

^ it shows 64 bit in the first screenshot. it opens like this in my pc as well (10 pro).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 24, 2021)

Windows installer is designed to automatically install x64 or x32 based on compatibility, that is why there is only one iso file available except if made from windows installation media creator.


----------



## monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

@kgsgbg has shown it to be 64-bit system  in the screenshot. I think he should also check for RAM settings in the BIOS alongwith their motherboard compatibility. Its 4x4GB RAM installation but in effect only 1 RAM stick is being used.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> please Help me.


Check this thread last post & confirm bios is showing memory as dual channel & not single channel.
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...0-64-bit/93c2c8c0-867d-4882-bd16-778de7630cb6


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check this thread last post & confirm bios is showing memory as dual channel & not single channel.
> *answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...0-64-bit/93c2c8c0-867d-4882-bd16-778de7630cb6


On my way to office now.
Suppose it shows single channel on BIOS, then what to do?
System memory in BIOS is 16384MB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> On my way to office now.
> Suppose it shows single channel on BIOS, then what to do?
> System memory in BIOS is 16384MB.


Read the motherboard pdf manual to see how to install/configure ram in dual channel mode & once dual channel ram status shows in bios then you can again try the boot advanced settings max memory option.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Read the motherboard pdf manual to see how to install/configure ram in dual channel mode & once dual channel ram status shows in bios then you can again try the boot advanced settings max memory option.


Inside BIOS I couldn't ascertain whether RAM is running under DUAL CHANNEL mode.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Inside BIOS I couldn't ascertain whether RAM is running under DUAL CHANNEL mode.


Install CPU-Z
and check like this


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2021)

Slot 1 and Slot 2 are in Dual mode as per Ranks.

But 3 and 4 are in single mode.

Does that mean,the RAM modules are damaged???????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2021)

Swap the 3 & 4 with 1 & 2

for dual channel it should be slots with same color. A1 - A2 - B1 - B2  (A1-B1/A2-B2 for Dual Channel)

But as your are already using all 4 slots with Same RAM module then it doesn't matter about slot selection for Dual Channel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Inside BIOS I couldn't ascertain whether RAM is running under DUAL CHANNEL mode.


When did you bought those 4*4gb ram sticks because seeing your post it seems like you didn't have 16gb ram from the beginning & bought other ram sticks later/at different times?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> When did you bought those 4*4gb ram sticks because seeing your post it seems like you didn't have 16gb ram from the beginning & bought other ram sticks later/at different times?


All are Corsair Value RAM's with equal clock speed. DDR3 type obviously.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just changed the RAM modules in different slots and now 12GB usable 4GB Reserved for Hardware?????????????????????????????





Guys PLease Help me out........................................................................................................................................


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2021)

Can you test the RAM(s) in other desktop PC. Also, try another set of RAM from friend and test it in your motherboard.

Could be an issue with RAM slot(s) or RAM modules.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Can you test the RAM(s) in other desktop PC. Also, try another set of RAM from friend and test it in your motherboard.
> 
> Could be an issue with RAM slot(s) or RAM modules.


Tested the RAM modules on another PC already.They are working NORMALLY.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

May be with RAM modules.
This motherboard was purchased on 2013,I suppose or 2016.
Just Forgot it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2021)

Seems like issue with RAM slot(s)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Seems like issue with RAM slot(s)


What is the solution?


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is the solution?


if the slot is the problem , most likely  mobo replacement iirc , if its just one slot/2 u should sell the  4gigs  *4 and buy  2 *8gigs of ddr4 if the mobo permits it  (which will be beneficiary if u plan on upgrading near future)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2021)

Replace the mobo or else show it to chip level repair technician who can probably fix it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> if the slot is the problem , most likely  mobo replacement iirc , if its just one slot/2 u should sell the  4gigs  *4 and buy  2 *8gigs of ddr4 if the mobo permits it  (which will be beneficiary if u plan on upgrading near future)


DDR3 memory slots!!!


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> DDR3 memory slots!!!


fix the mobo if thats possible/replace, after confirming its a mobo problem. i think thats about it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is the solution?


Use the 12gb/3 ram sticks combination which is working & sell remaining 4gb ram stick on olx or try your luck by testing various combinations of ram sticks & ram slots after cleaning the ram slots(read/watch some online articles but don't use any liquid cleaning solution without confirming here first).


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 26, 2021)

Iff you are suspecting RAM slots issue, have you tried cleaning them with isopropyl alcohol first?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2021)

Friends, I do have an extra motherboard.
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 R2 (Only 2 RAM slots)

DOES THIS SUPPORT UEFI BIOS?
I AM CONFUSED A BIT...


Came to know,that this motherboard supports Hybrid uefi bios.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2021)

Hybrid UEFI BIOS...any idea?
Will my GPT HDD be recognised by this Mobo?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2021)

This looks like your motherboard - Gigabyte's Hybrid EFI

The article although is regarding Linux, primary information should be correct. I think you could use that as a test platform in your case for Windows. 

You may have issues with activation though due to changed motherboard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hybrid UEFI BIOS...any idea?
> Will my GPT HDD be recognised by this Mobo?


GPT hdd is even recognized by older non-uefi bios, only thing is lack of boot support without uefi.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> GPT hdd is even recognized by older non-uefi bios, only thing is lack of boot support without uefi.




Then how do I boot onto Windows?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then how do I boot onto Windows?


Yours mobo is hybrid uefi, I was talking about non-uefi bios present in mobos manufactured around 2011 or earlier with no later bios updates having uefi capability.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then how do I boot onto Windows?


Based on details available so far, you should be fine. Try it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2021)

*AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU ALL FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











How I came back???:--->

1). Shut down PC.
2). Disconnected all wires(USB, Sound,..)and Power cable.
3). Opened Cabinet.
4). Took out all RAM modules each, one by one.
5). Took out the GPU card.
6). Took out CMOS battery.
7). Resetted CMOS by touching the reset (2-pin) switch with a screwdriver for more than 1 min.
8). Attached back(Installed back) all the  RAM modules.
9). Installed the GPU card in the second PCI-E slot of the Motherboard.
10). REINSTALLED WINDOWS-10(64-bit) PRO AGAIN.

VIOLA!!! It works.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> *AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU ALL FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


>


Why confused? Mate?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 30, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> *AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU ALL FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...




Good to know that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> VIOLA!!! It works.


Good to know its solved


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2021)

second PCIe slots usually run at x8 speeds, you might be losing performance on the table.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> second PCIe slots usually run at x8 speeds, you might be losing performance on the table.


Both are at 16x speeds.
Gigabyte  GA-970A-DS3 motherboard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2021)

So, it was Dust or incorrect placement of modules.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> So, it was Dust or incorrect placement of modules.


Dust. Just had to brush it off. As for RAM modules, each of the 4RAM sticks is from CORSAIR with the same frequency /latency configuration.


sling-shot said:


> Based on details available so far, you should be fine. Try it.


Yeah, Friend...Windows 10 Pro(64-bit) installed flawlessly. HDDs were in GPT format.
So Both of my Desktop-PC'are running flawlessly with Windows 10(Pro/64bit).

Again, Thank You all.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry @sling-shot  , after installing mini tools partition wizard, I found that HDDs were converted to MBR while installing Windows 10 by the Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 R2 (HYBRID UEFI) motherboard.

You can't set up BIOS onto UEFI mode or lay partition as GPT for HDD's.

Inside BIOS you've 3 options (modes) for Booting:--->
UEFI
AUTO
NON-UEFI

Even choosing EFI as default boot,the BIOS is still LEGACY!!! No UEFI mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE MOST SHITTIEST OF MOTHERBOARD BY GIGABYTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Friend, @whitestar_999  any new ideas?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Even choosing EFI as default boot,the BIOS is still LEGACY!!! No UEFI mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can you use your mouse for moving cursor among bios options, if yes then it is uefi bios.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can you use your mouse for moving cursor among bios options, if yes then it is uefi bios.


No,it is AWARD BIOS.
Only keys are eligible.


----------



## patkim (Oct 31, 2021)

Gigabyte introduced Hybrid-EFI firmware in their boards a decade ago when UEFI was not that mainstream. It’s main selling point was ability to boot off 2 TB which is limitation of MBR.

To force the firmware to behave like EFI you need to set this switch to EFI (Which you already did) and might need to manually initialize the disk (< 2TB) to GPT before installing Windows using say DISKPART. Then your Windows 64-bit OS (Windows 7 or above) should install in EFI mode with GPT partition scheme on the HDD. The firmware still remains more or less traditional BIOS with a sort small functionality of EFI introduced in it.

I had one such board and I had done extensive testing using this mode in EFI mode. Back then it was Windows 7 64 and it warned me that the BIOS may not supporting booting to this disk, I still continued and it worked with EFI & GPT actually.

Despite being Hybrid-EFI, it had basic coverage of UEFI. You could even boot to EFI Shell externally using pen drive.

One limitation on Hybrid EFI was there were no UEFI variables. There weren’t UEFI boot entries unlike full-fledged UEFI systems. You had traditional Boot menu pointing to SATA HDD1, HDD2 etc and when set to EFI, firmware was designed to just go ahead and look for Bootx64.efi at /EFI/boot folder on EFI partition, without being aware of anything else. All Windows versions capable of UEFI booting have that fallback mechanism anyways.

The firmware is deigned to switch EFI when it detects > 2 TB HDD. Else it might fall back to BIOS by default.

Also, these boards were designed  back in 2010-11 when Windows 7 was mainstream, so results with Windows 10 may not be predictable, while the UEFI booting is still the same. You may need to experiment.

To test if you are actually booting in EFI or not when switch is set to EFI, try the following

Download UEFI 64 bit shell from this link edk2/Shell.efi at UDK2018 · tianocore/edk2

Rename it as Bootx64.efi. Format a pen drive to FAT32. Create /EFI/Boot folder on it and place this Bootx64.efi therein inside Boot folder. Now disconnect the HDD and see if it can boot to UEFI Shell from this pen drive. If it does, you are in fact in EFI mode.

Mouse driver is possible in UEFI but optional. Click BIOS (Again BIOS being a misnomer used by Motherboard manufactures!) is a selling point, not a must to have underlying Firmware confirm to the UEFI Specifications. With Hybrid EFI the only focus was ability to boot off > 2TB so only bare minimum EFI specs were confirmed to.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 31, 2021)

patkim said:


> Gigabyte introduced Hybrid-EFI firmware in their boards a decade ago when UEFI was not that mainstream. It’s main selling point was ability to boot off 2 TB which is limitation of MBR.
> 
> To force the firmware to behave like EFI you need to set this switch to EFI (Which you already did) and might need to manually initialize the disk (< 2TB) to GPT before installing Windows using say DISKPART. Then your Windows 64-bit OS (Windows 7 or above) should install in EFI mode with GPT partition scheme on the HDD. The firmware still remains more or less traditional BIOS with a sort small functionality of EFI introduced in it.
> 
> ...



can you tell more about uefi shell and its uses? I too have it on my lappy but on clicking it says boot device not found. how to use shell and what can i change through it?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2021)

patkim said:


> Gigabyte introduced Hybrid-EFI firmware in their boards a decade ago when UEFI was not that mainstream. It’s main selling point was ability to boot off 2 TB which is limitation of MBR.
> 
> To force the firmware to behave like EFI you need to set this switch to EFI (Which you already did) and might need to manually initialize the disk (< 2TB) to GPT before installing Windows using say DISKPART. Then your Windows 64-bit OS (Windows 7 or above) should install in EFI mode with GPT partition scheme on the HDD. The firmware still remains more or less traditional BIOS with a sort small functionality of EFI introduced in it.
> 
> ...


Very extensive and exhaustive comment with a proper diligent explanation.
Buddy my two WD(Western Digital) 1TB each HDD were in GPT mode and fully blank.
But when I installed Win 10 through pen drive,and later on checking,it was found that the HDDs were changed to MBR mode .
I had enabled EFI mode in BIOS prior to installation.


----------



## patkim (Nov 1, 2021)

In that case your Firmware is blind enough to only really switch to EFI when it detects HDD > 2TB. That was the main purpose of Hybrid-EFI. I assume you used Rufus to create a pen drive and forced Rufus to go for only GPT-UEFI booting not including legacy.
In my case it worked at least with Windows 7 64 even with 80GB HDD!
You may still want to check booting Shell method mentioned above to just confirm if it’s really booting in EFI or not. If it does not, then it may be the same constraint of presence of 2 TB HDD applies.


@RumbaMon19

I certainly shall, however may be post Diwali holidays! In the meantime, you will gather a lot of info on the net. Just to briefly comment, your UEFI Firmware does not seem to have built-in shell, some do have others simply don’t. In that case you can externally boot to it using pen drive method or place shell.efi on EFI partition and create a boot entry to it in your UEFI boot order.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2021)

patkim said:


> In that case your Firmware is blind enough to only really switch to EFI when it detects HDD > 2TB. That was the main purpose of Hybrid-EFI. I assume you used Rufus to create a pen drive and forced Rufus to go for only GPT-UEFI booting not including legacy.
> In my case it worked at least with Windows 7 64 even with 80GB HDD!
> You may still want to check booting Shell method mentioned above to just confirm if it’s really booting in EFI or not. If it does not, then it may be the same constraint of presence of 2 TB HDD applies.
> 
> ...


Yeah,the pen drive I had created for Windows 10 installation was definitely through Rufus,BUT IN LEGACY MODE!!!!

Through minitools partition wizard I changed the pendrive to GPT mode and booted up PC  taking in account the pendrive as the first boot drive.
Boot was successful,but post Boot check screen,where the windows screen of the install pendrive is to appear,there is only a blinking cursor,blinking indefinitely..........


----------



## patkim (Nov 1, 2021)

You should set Rufus to create a UEFI boot capable Pen drive not Legacy, if Legacy it shall boot to Legacy mode. The EFI switch has a very very limited functionality. It's not a full UEFI supported system.
I suggest you also try the shell.efi renamed as Bootx64.efi at /EFI/Boot folder on FAT formatted pen drive (The pen drive may be MBR or GPT, that does not matter here)
If it boots to UEFI Shell, your mobo does support UEFI booting. That should be the first check I believe. Also I hope you are connecting only one HDD at the time of install. That's a safer bet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2021)

patkim said:


> You should set Rufus to create a UEFI boot capable Pen drive not Legacy, if Legacy it shall boot to Legacy mode. The EFI switch has a very very limited functionality. It's not a full UEFI supported system.
> I suggest you also try the shell.efi renamed as Bootx64.efi at /EFI/Boot folder on FAT formatted pen drive (The pen drive may be MBR or GPT, that does not matter here)
> If it boots to UEFI Shell, your mobo does support UEFI booting. That should be the first check I believe. Also I hope you are connecting only one HDD at the time of install. That's a safer bet.


Okay as per your suggestions....
But do I need to convert to GPT the HDDs through "DISKPART" program?
In that case existing Windows 10 shall be erased.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Okay as per your suggestions....
> But do I need to convert to GPT the HDDs through "DISKPART" program?
> In that case existing Windows 10 shall be erased.


afaik there is some option for that without any data loss


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> afaik there is some option for that without any data loss


Then share with us....


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then share with us....



i don't remember what was it that i used some 2-3 years back to check but a simple google search throws up many results like these :

*www.diskpart.com/gpt-mbr/convert-mbr-to-gpt-without-data-loss.html
*www.easeus.com/partition-manager-s...gpt-to-mbr-using-cmd-without-losing-data.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks a Ton!!!!
Friend,@vidhubhushan


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 2, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks a Ton!!!!
> Friend,@vidhubhushan


any time dear. glad to help though i am completely out of touch since long.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2021)

@patkim  and @vidhubhushan , I tried my best to run Windows 10 within GPT disk and UEFI BIOS under Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 R2 motherboard.
BUT IN VAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've to convert HDDs in MBR and set BIOS as non-EFI.
Only then YOU WILL BE ABLE TO INSTALL & RUN Windows 10.
The F*c@ of motherboard Gigabyte has produced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> You've to convert HDDs in MBR and set BIOS as non-EFI.
> Only then YOU WILL BE ABLE TO INSTALL & RUN Windows 10.
> The F*c@ of motherboard Gigabyte has produced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To be frank you won't be losing anything by running a less than 2TB hdd as boot drive without gpt anyway not to mention that mobo is almost 10 years old so such features not expected from it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> To be frank you won't be losing anything by running a less than 2TB hdd as boot drive without gpt anyway not to mention that mobo is almost 10 years old so such features not expected from it.


In fact my LEGACY Bios system with MBR HDDs are running good, with dual boot of Windows 10 Pro + Zorin 16...(both 64-bit)
Pleased and satisfied.....................................


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 6, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> In fact my LEGACY Bios system with MBR HDDs are running good, with dual boot of Windows 10 Pro + Zorin 16...(both 64-bit)
> Pleased and satisfied.....................................


good to see that smile


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 8, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Help me, this shi* is f**king my pc
> 
> View attachment 21078
> 
> ...


Update on it
After approx. 3 weeks of scanning it shows this 






Why scan 4 times?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Update on it
> After approx. 3 weeks of scanning it shows this
> 
> View attachment 21123
> ...


No idea but MS windows bugs are not usual ones in many cases. Also I fresh installed 21H1 & that seems to have solved this issue for me but I think in my case it was probably because of some windows update corruption issue(used dism command to free up some space & later windows update stopped working which I somehow make it able to work again but it probably broke something in windows during all this).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 10, 2021)

Windows 10 is full of sh*t idk why sometimes i get blue screen sometimes my pc crashes on opening games and other lot of problems(sometimes taskbar items not working and all) windows 7 was so stable for me Idk how windows 11 will be.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 10, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Windows 10 is full of sh*t idk why sometimes i get blue screen sometimes my pc crashes on opening games and other lot of problems(sometimes taskbar items not working and all) windows 7 was so stable for me Idk how windows 11 will be.



I tried win 11 recently on a friend's laptop, it is mostly like win 10, no major performance changes. I am not upgrading to it atleast till it  Eos.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

Now why has this come? I am not using any insider preview/Pirated build. It is OEM installed copy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> View attachment 21354
> 
> Now why has this come? I am not using any insider preview/Pirated build. It is OEM installed copy.


Enable Device Driver Signing in Windows 10

*www.technipages.com/enable-disable... one of the following,OFF” then press “Enter“


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Enable Device Driver Signing in Windows 10
> 
> *www.technipages.com/enable-disable... one of the following,OFF” then press “Enter“



This worked... Thanks...


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2022)

I have Windows 10 Professional edition installed on my self assembled desktop as a local account. I have not signed into Microsoft.

Now I plan to buy a new motherboard and processor. How can I migrate this key to the new setup? I will be using the same hard disk/RAM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I have Windows 10 Professional edition installed on my self assembled desktop as a local account. I have not signed into Microsoft.
> 
> Now I plan to buy a new motherboard and processor. How can I migrate this key to the new setup? I will be using the same hard disk/RAM.



You can either sign in with your Microsoft account or use this:
*www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/advanced_tokens_manager.html
Also, IIRC, your machine should get auto activated once you connect to a network. But do backup the key to be careful.

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I have Windows 10 Professional edition installed on my self assembled desktop as a local account. I have not signed into Microsoft.
> 
> Now I plan to buy a new motherboard and processor. How can I migrate this key to the new setup? I will be using the same hard disk/RAM.


If its not OEM key then it should work in new motherboard.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2022)

It is not OEM. I was worried about not using Microsoft account part.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> It is not OEM. I was worried about not using Microsoft account part.


It will work even if you don't login into MS account


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can either sign in with your Microsoft account or use this:


It only works as long as there is no hardware change in system.


----------

